# Photos wearing your Balenciaga Bags PICS ONLY



## mimz

*PICTURES ONLY, PLEASE!*
*
Chat here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/photos-wearing-your-bbags-comments-597012.html#post15606305*
____________________________________________________


Inspired by the "What do you wear with your bbags?" thread. 

This is a place where we can gather inspiration from others, see how sizes look on people, get a feel for eachother's style.. and just admire our Balenciaga's!

I hope others will join in, here are some outfit photos of me with a few of my Balenciaga's from my collection.. I'll try and remember to take photo's of the bags that are missing next time I wear them out!

Spring/Summer 2003 Emerald Classique with longer strap, Fall/Winter 2003 Red Classique, Spring/Summer 2005 Sky Blue Hobo


----------



## helenNZ

hey what a great thread! 
attached is a pic of me with my black city - i'm about 5'1


----------



## 4evereternity

Alright here I am with my black city...I'm 5'3


----------



## LEISUREGIRL

here's me with my bronze metallic box.  too bad it's not a city, but i love it the same! (yes, i'm in a desperate need of a tan, hahaha..)

thanks for starting this thread byMiMi, i love your pictures btw!


----------



## yhassan

Not the best pix (taken the night of my 21st birthday....) but I had my lovely balenciaga!


----------



## firstclass1

Ok .... now it's on me to show you my bbags ! I'm sorry about the not very good quality of pics .... but my husband wasn't very patient, you know  !!??


----------



## jeannie77

Here's me with my new '05 rouge city. You can't really tell from the picture, but those pants have very thin check patterns and one of the colors for the lines is actually really close to the rouge... I'm so happy I got this bag!


----------



## winona77

Here I am trying to show a skirt (not my stomach but low and behold the two baby belly  ) with my (sold yesterday) Calcaire first (and fav. missoni cap).

Weight lifting my cornflower city.

And being coy again with the same bag.

I hate my eBay photo's, but that's all I have


----------



## cuir_observer

winona- I always LOVE your outfits. You look great for a mom.  

Alright. I finally got off my lazy butt and took some photos. I'm not very interesting with my clothes, but I just wanted to show you guys how the flat brass classique looks like with it's longer shoulder strap.

btw, those are my favorite skinnies, I bought them from diesel two summers ago. I love them because I have a pretty boyish figure with a pretty boyish personality, so when I wear bootcut or what have you- I look like a boy.

Taking these bags out for a photo shoot has made me realize I cannot let them go!! Ahhhhhh!


----------



## english_girl_900

Finally! I got sick of waiting for my brother's camera, so I bought my own! This is her first run, and I'm a lousy photographer, so please excuse my ineptness. Oh, and sorry for the shots of my bathroom - it was the only place with good enough light.:shame: 
















I normally carry it on my shoulder - it looks better when its not quite so full as it was today.


----------



## firstclass1

Just received in addition to my collection:  my first HOBO in sky-blue !!!! I'm soooo happy - I LOVE IT


----------



## firstclass1

firstclass1 said:
			
		

> Just received in addition to my collection:  my first HOBO in sky-blue !!!! I'm soooo happy - I LOVE IT




I'd like to add one more picture to wearing my new Hobo . . . I LOVE IT SOOO MUCH


----------



## helenNZ

:shame:  i've just quickly taken some pics of me with my wonderful b-bags... umm, my fashion sense is a bit behind my bag fashion sense... and i feel like a complete dork hehehehehehe   mind my face expressions!!!  i guess i should spend a bit more time on buying clothes rather than bags!!!


----------



## avery

Sorry, I know I promised to post this along time ago but I've been waiting to get my bf to take a better picture (I don't usually hold my hand that way!) and have finally given up. Unfortunately, in this one, I look like a bit of a dork, but oh well. Here's my black city:


----------



## sweetsparkle

this is a pic of my big sis carrying her apple green city on our recent trip....i didn't bring any of my balenciagas on this trip!


----------



## esiders

Here some pics of me and the B-bag in Rome....


----------



## Ozzysmom

Here I am wearing my pre-fall Caramel City bag.  The picture's a little blurry b/c my dh couldn't take a steady picture...lol.


----------



## esile

for those wondering about the work size. here's an old pic of my magenta work carried on the shoulder.


----------



## chigirl

Here is my turq. '05 mini-twiggy.  Pictures on me and other pics to get sense of size.


----------



## esile

thanks, *miss-lilly*. 

*chigirl*, love that 05 turq!  wow, it does fit quite a bit. it's like "the little bag that could". 

i posted on a seperate thread also.
but here is my sky blue city carried by me.


----------



## Ozzysmom

Chigirl-how nice and helpful it is to see how much you can fit into your mini twiggy.  I just did the same with my silver box since I see a lot of questions about how much the box can hold.  The box can hold a lot.


----------



## mimz

Photos as promised! S/S 2002 belted buckle hobo,  S/S '03 caramel city, S/S '04 gray messenger.........


----------



## mimz

More! F/W '04 rose city, S/S '04 seafoam city...........


----------



## pippop

this is me with my emerald courier...which i'm still on the fence about, but i love the color!


----------



## pippop

esile said:
			
		

> *pippop*, is the strap across your chest... like messenger style?


 
no, it's just over the shoulder...here's one messenger style.


----------



## bb10lue

heres my with my teal first and origan city ~~ohh, im 5'8''


----------



## Kimisin

Here is me with my lilac weekender. I am 5'4"  .


----------



## robotdoll

hello  

everyone look so gorgeous in their bbags. this is my first post so sorry about the bad pictures. 

ps. having a bad hair day and i need to clean my closet mirror badlyush: 

much  to you beautiful gals.


----------



## esile

here's how the shrug looks on. it fits very comfortably on the shoulders and doesn't hang too low and hit your hips when you walk. i hate that!:shame: highly recommended if you need a quick run somewhere and are just on-the-go. 

i wasn't sure which pic turned out better, so i posted all 3.


----------



## didi78

here's my cornflower shrug!  LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## rosetintsmyworld

yay i can finally post here! it was quite the trick figuring out how to hold the camera still enough  
me and my magenta first:


----------



## l_b

This is me with :
1) Grey Prefall 05
2) Greiege Prefall 06


----------



## percephonie

Here's me today (it was sooo hot, 29 degrees for London is boiling!) with my 04 black city


----------



## kaka

my origan first !  looove it


----------



## maxmara

I haven't seen any turquoise 05 hobo yet so here it is..


----------



## mimz

Here are some photos of me and my '01 f/w First Season Le Dix black classique!  Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bakaneko

me and my friends (who happen to have the EXACT same b-bags!!)


----------



## betises_lau

I am adding the Ink Purse. I am 5'9, 1m75. No problem to carry it on my shoulder with a coat on. 

 I love, love this baby . It holds a lot! (I'll post an example in the thread showing the contents of the bags).


----------



## FORTHELUVOFBAGS

Here's my Ink Box. Really wanted the Twiggy in Ink but can't find it. Still not sure if I should keep this or get a grey Twiggy. Is it too small for me? Sorry about the horrible photo just learning how to do this.


----------



## luvpurse

Me with Grey 06 First and Ink City.


----------



## hatikuh

Sooo bored today so I played around with my half broken camera (LCD's dead, flash automatic only, and can only take 4-6 pics at a time :cry and try the whole posing in front of mirror thing :shame: Here it is, the 04 anis city worn on the arm, messenger style, and how I usually wear it, on the shoulder.

(sorry for the crappy pics, it's either bright with flash or dark & crappy... I really should get a new camera ush


----------



## mimz

aw hat, i  you too 

So.... here are some photos of me & my 2001 f/w first season Le Dix chocolate pebbled tote. I am just head over heels for this bag -- it is perfection, the size, style, texture, color, EVERYTHING about it is a true work of art, I'm in LOVE! Enjoy!


----------



## l_b

Yesterday i went out with my new Greige....
Really really love it!


----------



## Pupsterpurse

Here's me and my Oxblood First outside...


----------



## seahorseinstripes

me with my pistachio city...     it


----------



## Luccibag

I guess I'll add this here! This is my Caramel purse (looks like she is gonna be a keeper after all!)


----------



## percephonie

Here's me with my 02 black flat brass classique and my new MJ gladiator sandals!


----------



## Meandmybags

Wow!!! everyone looks so fabulous with thier bbags. Here is my first and only bbag(for now). T

he next day after i bought it, i felt that i need more bbag. It 's such a love at first touch....


----------



## esile

i wanted to post these pics here for anyone wanting to see fire engine red work being worn, in case the other thread gets old and lost.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Oh i really like this thread. You all look really gorgeous ladies  
I only have 1 balenciaga box in rouge, the sky blue balenciaga belongs to my sister, but i borrow her bags sometimes :shame:


----------



## Luccibag

Magenta box


----------



## Jenn83

Me and my Blueberry City


----------



## mocean

some pics of my inks being worn... the day and the city sizes. 
I'm 5'4...


----------



## myriamrees

Girls

I am proud to introduce you my daughter Natasha     
She is nearly three (half british- daddy- and half spanish - mummy- ) but she loves handbags just like mummy. Her favourite, of couse, the classic black first.


----------



## avery

Here's a pic of me with my black city. I think I posted a pic a long time ago with it, but this is a new, updated version with my Louboutin bruges, which I finally got!


----------



## Luccibag

Here is a pic of my new PINK "PURSE" style!  Sorry Im not wearing anything fancy, but you can see the bag POP with black clothing..


----------



## Soleil

My little girl is literally "wearing" the Balenciaga bag! 
The moment she saw my *Grenat Day*, she wanted to jump inside, just like she did with my LV Petit Noe when she was much younger ~


----------



## helenNZ

LOL finally, i can put me and my DREAM bag on here!!!  
woo hoo!!! i love b-bags!!!


----------



## Z&J

Ok here's my new Conrnflower box on it's maiden voyage to the mall. I am amazed at how much the box holds. I would say as much as my City and I stuff them.


----------



## kattiepie

:shame: Awww ladies thank you sooooo much for your compliments!!!! They made my day!!!!


And here I am, with my new TURQUOISE 05 FIRST!!!!!!!! (*helen we're bag twins we're bag twins, yay!!!!* hahahahah ) 

Excuse my outfit, it was unbearably hot. And my BANGS!!  I just got them cut and am undecided on whether I want to just shave my head so all my hair can be the same length again or not 

[edit]
WOW do I look YOUNG in that pic!! It was right after my bout with the flu, so no make up or anything.. :shame: hehe I'm older than I look, I swear!!!


----------



## tabbyco

Kona got her very first Rouge VIF Hobo. (I'm tempting fate, I know!)







And this is how it looks on her mama.....


----------



## Tanja

So now are coming my beloved B-bags and me. sorry for the crappy hair but it's so hot here that I look like this immediately after showering and getting dressed:shame:


----------



## yhassan

A few pix of me & my 05 turq mini twiggy


----------



## emmakins

Yay! Finally get to post here now that I received my first B bag-a pale pink box!


----------



## helenc

Hi girls, I've been addicted to the PF for a few weeks now, but this is my first post. This is me with my black City that I got for my birthday in June. I love him! I couldn't stop at one b-bag though, so a red First should be arriving in a few days from AR. Hooray!


----------



## rebeoliva

this pic is a bit old from last march i think (05) and in it im using my white city from 03 it was in the boston globe a sunday last year  ... hopefully soon i can post one wth a rouge vif work


----------



## hatikuh

I posted these comparison pics in another thread a while back, but it belongs here too. f05 Rouge Theatre City and s05 Teal work (Im 5ft 0in - 5ft 1in on a good day lol)


----------



## Irissy

I'm 5'3" and just learned how to water mark. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rouge Theatre (Fall 2005) Day/Hobo 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Black (Pre-Fall 2005) First 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Bordeaux (Pre-Fall 2005) First


----------



## esile

old pics, but i wanted to contribute to the "new" thread...since there's not many weekenders in here...here's my black weekender.
i'm 5'5'' and the weekender is not to overwhelming.


----------



## firstclass1

Me too - I'd like to add on this 'pictures only'-thread bbag-pics 'wearing on me':

- '04 eggplant purse
- '04 lilac city
- '05 apple green day/hobo
- '03 caramel city
- '04 anis city
- '05 ice blue day/hobo


----------



## clucreciala

hi ladies. i'm kinda new to this forum =) great bags everyone! here's my baby, got her a few weeks ago


----------



## fiatflux

Here's me and my new Magenta City (thanks Sweetsparkle!)


----------



## toiletduck

Here's a picture of me with my lilac hook! i look a little grumpy cuz we were running late but here it is!  i haven't taken pics with my other bbags yet tho. will post once i do!


----------



## helenc

Hi everyone, I love my little bag so much I wanted to show her off again with a couple of outfits .


----------



## miss alice

pics of me with my 2006 BLUE ROI WORK!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i've only posted me and my pistachio city (which is now belong to someone else ), and now i'm posting pic some of my was and now b-bags.
my coffe flat brass classique '02, magenta city, orange twiggy, pistachio twiggy, eggplant purse
i'll took some other pictures sometimes


----------



## esile

here's my teal weekender on me...
incase the other thread gets lost in the bowels of PF.


----------



## jdy324

2004 Lilac Mini Classique


----------



## bagladykali

My beautiful Blueberry Classique has arrived!!!


----------



## lacibraz

Here are my babies!  My new rouge weekender (traded in the work), my black first 2003, black messenger 2005, and teal mini coin purse.


----------



## percephonie

Here's my rouge vif clutch! Please excuse my tummy bulge (don't look!ush: ) I just ate a big dinner lol!


----------



## percephonie

My Dolma City & I


----------



## firstclass1

Me and my brand-new *'06 ROUGE VIF WORK*   (I'm 5'3") !


----------



## RiveRena

Here is a picture of me and my balenciaga work in black...! ADORE IT!


----------



## Ozzysmom

Just started a new thread with my new Truffe twiggy but I wanted to post it here as well.  I am in love!!!!


----------



## hatikuh

My teal/turquoise Balenciaga from s/s 2003 cargo(?) line. It's corduroy/linen exterior with suede interior, looove the details & mix of materials


----------



## luvpurse

Here are me and my dream bag visiting Boston.


----------



## fayden

i finally have a photo carrying my pewter first!


----------



## kattiepie

I'm not really wearing my bag but it's there!! I love my magenta classique sooo much- it's been my staple bag this entire summer.  I'm very committed to her, hehe!


----------



## stylefly

Finally my batteries are charged, people asked me about the Magenta Hobo for a few weeks (I am 5'5" or so barefoot):


----------



## luvpurse

With my turqouise 05 First


----------



## phooey

Phots of my apple green day and my sister's eggplant city.


----------



## fayden

photos wearing my brand spanking new ink city on my shoulder and messenger style.  

had to make do using the bathroom mirror.


----------



## chaussurewhore

LILAC 03 CITY WITH SILVER HARDWARE!!!!


----------



## havanese_pls

Here are me and my bbags - 04 maroon twiggy & 06 black city...


----------



## Tanja

So here's my new baby and first work I own. She's big but so fabulous, I just adore and love her 
So ladies and gentleman please welcome the extra ordinary rouge vif work (tada)


----------



## Smides

Here I am with my '05 Grey City. Love it! 
My only Balenciaga bag for now, but I have a feeling it's not the last. :shame:











[Not the greatest pics, but all I have on my laptop right now.]


----------



## luvpurse

With my VIF First and Caramel Mid-Afternoon...


----------



## zacorey

Here's me with my rouge vif large bowling:


----------



## Z&J

I'm horrible at taking pics of myself. But here's me and my lovely pre fall 05 black city.


----------



## RealDealCollection

Here's me with my camelskin aviator helmet bag:


----------



## Smides

More pics of my Grey City 

[Two of the pics taken in my mom's store, the first one in some random store. Hehe. My bag loves shopping..]


----------



## Pupsterpurse

Here are a few pics of me and my beloved F 06 Rouge Vif City  I love this bag so much--she's been out with me almost every day this week since I got her! lol!
BTW, I'm 5'7" and about 120lbs.


----------



## ikaesmallz

me with my very first bbag - the first in oxblood


----------



## lordguinny

My very "first" black First....but surely not my last!  I wanted to show that you _*can *_wear Balenciaga with dressy outfits.  The first dress is something I wore out to a club/lounge and the 2nd dress is something I wore to work.


----------



## mpark46

Here I am with my apple green and rouge theater cities. I'm 5'3" and around 105 lbs.


----------



## fromparis

*Here is my Rouge Vif City  and me !!!!!* 
(1.67m=5.4???)


----------



## olfa

Pics of me showing off my motorcycle/prototype purse (looks like a gigantic first  ), sorry lots of bad camera phone pictures with the same bag.. I'm also answering that thread http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/matching-b-bags-to-outfits-43518.html?highlight=wearing , I think it looks good with any outfit (casual with skinny jeans and oversized tee/girly with summer dress/ and more serious- sophisticated equistrian style). Btw the interior is suede ( so soft) and has 2 pockets, yay! ). I also think it looks better full than flat.


----------



## lovelv

Me in Florence after my DH having just bought me my second lovely bag from Luisa Viaroma. Rouge vif hobo, soon more pics to come...


----------



## lovelv

This is it, now i have the rouge , the black city 06,the caramel 05 and the lovely mini twigyy teal 05


----------



## anilouann

this is my first bbag(but not the last...I'm completely addicted to this leather:it's so soft!):a black Twiggy 2006


----------



## don't blow!

this is me with my very first b bag - an '06 ink messenger 

hope to really start building a collection of messengers, men weekenders, and couriers up soon!


----------



## fromparis

*Cornflower First +* *moi** + flash:shame: ...*


----------



## bal newbie

Camel Part Time worn 4 ways...my first but not my last!


----------



## +sonja+

Here's finally me with my first bbag - calcaire the first  
Thanks for Roxane who found it from ebay and adviced me how to get it, and of course thanks to everyone who wished me luck with it..!!


----------



## baby bag

Me and my lovely red!!!


----------



## CanadianGal




----------



## myriamrees

Hey guys.This is me with my beautiful daughter natasha (althought she doesn't look very happy) and my cornflower work


----------



## Beverly

Me and my new *Rouge Vif City 

*I'm 5'4" and 97 pounds.


----------



## firstclass1

Me and my 'new' L VE:  the sweet *'05 turquoise mini twiggy* - got it today


----------



## peacocky

I know I'm so late on this thread, so here's me and my bags!

my 05 navy twiggy:











my 06 lilac twiggy:


----------



## Norm.Core

Black 2003 Weekender:

I'm 5'0 feet tall.


----------



## Norm.Core

Pebbled Aviator:

I'm 5'0 feet tall.


----------



## jackietrainer

Newest addition to my purse family! Thanks Myriam (Myriamrees)


----------



## christie

Wearing my Truffle City


----------



## helenc

This is me with my little greige twiggy. The cute guy with the funny expression is my darling husband. The photos are taken with my phone camera, so please excuse any graininess:shame: .


----------



## tvstar

Me and my Pale Rose Classique at Chanel on Rodeo Drive


----------



## jadedgrl

my very first b-bag


----------



## catcat

My Ink Work...


----------



## baby bag

Here is me and my new B bag!!Blue India...


----------



## myriamrees

me and my black first


----------



## umamanikam

with my ink box


----------



## lovenicole

Me, and my first Balenciaga Bag !
The city in 05 Olive Green Color !
I love the balenciaga bag .... 
I love this website, in France we don't have this!! It's so funny !!!! ​


----------



## kitegirl

Here's me and my Rouille Courier


----------



## Deco

Here goes, the grey keeper, 05 grey City.


----------



## tsugumu

I realized I posted my photo in the comments thread...I'm really sorry...I will post it here with the close up that was asked in the other thread.











I don't remember the name of the color exactly, it was the name of a flower, I think peony.


----------



## slinks

My caramel flat brass first. And me.


----------



## percephonie

Eggplant purse (thanx "I") and my weird socks lol!


----------



## Rachelle

I've just bought my first B-bag --- a pale pink (Rosa) "THE WORK".
It's on sale with 30% discount (I paid CAD$1175).

I've accessorized it with a twilly and 2 hermes keychains.
It's soo roomy and cute. 
I loveeeeeee the color soo much !


----------



## esile

05 turquoise work!!!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

me with my "new" flat brass '02 season 3 caramel classique


----------



## pixiechic

Here's me and my ink city. I found this skirt last weekend when carrying inky, and had to get it because it was such a perfect match!

I'm 5'7".


----------



## Deco

My Rouge VIF Purse... can't get enough


----------



## rebeoliva

pics of a friend with her two weekenders one white and one camel...still no pics of my rouge vif


----------



## krisalyn

06/lilac city


----------



## fiatflux

Blue India Part Time w/Turquoise '05 Planet


----------



## baby bag

Hello girls!!
Here is my lovely Sapin City!!!


----------



## Deco

Here are pics of my 04 white city (color is more like an ivory). I LOVE THIS BAG!!! Had to buy boots to go with it.


----------



## lizz

Here is me and my brand new cornflower city. I'm 5'8".


----------



## catcat

Caramel candy aka camel fall 06


----------



## catcat

Rouge Vif was jelous of the new girl so here she is sorry outfit wasn't ment to match...:shame:


----------



## MarinaMava

here are some pics with my two city balenciagas 

with my black one...






with red one...
cant find a good pic--heres two not so great ones..


----------



## juliekinnies

Me and Truffle City - got it today (!) from my lovely SA Leanne at Matches and it's heavenly  The colour shown in the pictures is pretty accurate - somehow my 'Truffe 06' is slightly darker than expected, making it *the* ideal alternative to black bag...
I'm 5'4".


----------



## Deco

See how easy it is to carry the *Anis City*, even in the dead of a brutally cold, wintery Colorado day?   Enjoy!


----------



## fendihunter

My first B-bag....'05 sky blue City. I'm 5'8" and I weigh more than Nicole Ritchie BTW, I know the outfit doesn't match the bag, but I have a toddler so sue me!


----------



## marae

Here is me modeling my Blue India Day ... it's all wrapped up now for Xmas. Can't wait! I think that BI is one of the prettiest Bal colors...but maybe I'm biased.  

I am 5'7".


----------



## seahorseinstripes

here's me with my caramel '05 weekender 
i'm 5'4" and 85 lbs.


----------



## yhassan

Me & my apple city!


----------



## fendihunter

Just a few pics of my new arrivals. Once again I'm not dressed to impress, just to take a pic of me with the bags.


----------



## mcbeauty

forgive me the same position~~LOL~~


----------



## juicy couture jen

I thought it would be nice to share some pics on this thread!  Two of them are in existing threads, so I apologize for the repeat.  My white first and I.


----------



## tnc 727

Finally gotten around to this!!! Here I am with my downsized collection. And sorry for the crooked picture.


----------



## e_pinpin

i'm 5'5" here's my 06 rosa pale pink work .....


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Here's me w/06 first emerald.


----------



## fendihunter

06 Grey/Gris Fonce City


----------



## baiyishang

Sorry for the light. here is my rouge vif purse


----------



## percephonie

Here's me with my 03 emerald


----------



## mcbeauty

my cornflower twiggy


----------



## Addy

*Black 06 Shopping* (I'm five-feet tall, size 6-8)


----------



## Beverly

Balenciaga *Turquoise 05 Mini twiggy* (I'm 5'4" and 98lbs)




​


----------



## Beverly

Balenciaga *Seafoam First* (I'm 5'4" and 98lbs)













​


----------



## fendihunter

My newest arrival - '05 Black Twiggy.

Please pardon my garb.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Me and my Greige First    - I finally figured out how to size photos


----------



## Mira




----------



## lizz

My new 05 black city. I'm 5'8".


----------



## MarieG

My SS '05 Black First


----------



## MarieG

My SS '06 Black City


----------



## listrikmu

FINALLY  I'm 1.54m, 65kg
S/S 07 Vermillion City


----------



## helenc

This is me dressed to go out on NYE with my little rouge vif first. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## fendihunter

06 Sapin Purse


----------



## Clake76

Me and my Men's Extra Courier in Black


----------



## fendihunter

06 pale rose Day. Love these bbags that can accomodate my chunky arms.


----------



## lizz

My 06 lilac city.


----------



## lizz

My new white purse. I'm 5'8".


----------



## seahorseinstripes

my latest splurge, *turq 04 weekender & satin clutch 04*


----------



## monsoon88

I'm now OFFICIAL!  Although the pic's not of me, here's my daughter Isabella(aka Chabellie) sporting my Sapin Twiggy and Rouge Vif Money (?).  Crikey!  I bought 2 Balenciaga items in 3 days...


----------



## larnette

At long last...my new Natural GH Part-time...


----------



## fashion-cult

Ok, I think it's high time that I posted some pics!

The bags were stuffed (the Twiggy too much I thinkush: )

Anyway, here they are!

* Bleu (Navy) Twiggy worn by the handles and then strap
* Rouge Vif City worn by the handles and then strap


----------



## handbagnuts

Here is my F/W 06 Black First.


----------



## larnette

My two newest...

*Natural GH Part-time* and *Marigold First*


----------



## kaye

my new '06 sapin day!


----------



## lovelv

Me and my bags!!!


----------



## percephonie

Here's my indigo first


----------



## rebeoliva

hellooo i got my rouge vif work back in august but didnt have a camera and then forgot to post pics...here it is hopefully ill have a new addition soon   sorry for the look ajajajaj i came home and got into sweats


----------



## iluvhandbags

Me and my Rouge VIF.


----------



## juliekinnies

My Lilac 06 City and Eggplant flat clutch 
I'm 5'4" 110lb


----------



## spiralsnowman

'05 Rouge Theatre City.


----------



## Taupy

Lately I got my very first bal from a very nice member of the PF * Huhu, Tina  *

I love my lilac 06 First...it's really adorable...


----------



## jdy324

Rouille Work and 04 Red First (I'm 5'4")










​


----------



## Addy

Ink Twiggy


----------



## Addy

Origan City


----------



## RealDealCollection

Here's me with my '05 Dolma Planet Shoulder


----------



## anotheremptysky

My apple green day, I am 5'9", 150ish lb.





And here is my kitty 'wearing' it, she is 13 lb.


----------



## zeitgeist4

My first Balenciaga...  blueberry Day.  I'm 5'6"


----------



## shortee78

Here's me and my 2006 camel first =) I love how versatile it is! I'm 5'2 barefoot, 105 lbs. *ahem, i just noticed the messy bed in the background! it's my guest room, with my pink jacket throw over the pillows.*

Using the shoulder strap:





On my elbow:





As a handheld:


----------



## debsmith

Me and my Twiggy girls....'05 Caramel and '06 Truffle.  I'm 5' tall and 98 lbs, but have on 3.5" heels here.


----------



## pommypompom

Hihi! only got around to do one of the bags..my current fav: 06 Rouge Vif Day  Will contribute more later..


----------



## sammydoll

Vert D'eau City 
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=128204&stc=1&d=1170912870

Oh, and i'm 5'4.5" and 110lbs


----------



## percephonie

My 04 black flat clutch & I


----------



## zacorey

Here's my Black Suede Flat Hobo!


----------



## Poptartlr

Me and my black city, she is so pretty!


----------



## zacorey

Me and my pale pink Ghost!!!


----------



## Deco

Pics of my fabulous-beyond-words Silver City, with and without flash.   It's sickening how impressed I am with my own bags.  Somebody smack me.


----------



## south-of-france

Faaaaabulous!

Me and my teal day/hobo:


----------



## Deco

Aaaaaaaah, the most scrumptious, chic pink on the planet: I present to your, MAGENTAAAAAAAHHHH!!


----------



## Deco

In continuation of my metallic gluttony and extreme worship of my own Balenciaga holdings , please behold my lovely Antique Gold Part Time.  , if I may say so myself.


----------



## Deco

The pics parade continues... and here's my Rouge Theater Day.  Currently my #1 favorite bag .


----------



## fashion-cult

I have posted pics before, but they were quite dodgy... and they didnt include my newest edition - my Blue India Coin Purse

As you can see from my pics, I still havent mastered the art of taking pics of myself with my bags on... but you get the idea!

There were no costume changes for these pics, so ignore the attire!

PS - I didnt realize how grotty my bathroom mirror was until I took these pics! I will be off to clean it as soon as I am done here!


----------



## evilarchitect

my one and only, that's just come back from getting repaired.  and it will be my one and only until it dies!!  p.s i am 5'6"


----------



## Cheshire Cat

At some point I'll take some actual pictures wearing my bags, but until then...

I took my grenat (with pod!) to a sort of pseudo-photoshoot a few days ago, and the photographer got this while I was waiting to get makeup done...  It figures.  BBags always steal the show!


----------



## skimatic10

My recently arrived Marron 04 .... bf thinks it's "old and dirty looking", I call it "character" ... oh well... he'll get used to it!


----------



## joanna

HI!! wanted to contribute to this thread sine I haven't seen anyone with the marine city in GH yet.

This is my first BAL and I love it! 
(I just can't believe it took me this long to get one..)


----------



## joanna




----------



## judebabe

My first Balenciaga. My first Balenciaga City. 
In Naturel.

Glad that I finally decided to get one.


----------



## rebeoliva

2006 emerald work and 2006 lilac twiggy


----------



## skimatic10

Sandstone/Argyle Flat Msgr...


----------



## billysmom

Here's my new Afternoon in naturel.  I'm posting these as a reference for those who need to look at its size:

I'm modeling it wearing casual clothing but I plan to use it as a work bag.  I'm 5'5" and about 125#


----------



## MRG

Here are a few pics I have taken so far.  First one is of my Truffle Shoulder, second is my Grenat Part Time and the third one is my Marron Weekender.


----------



## gymangel812

Here's my first Bbag, an ink box!


----------



## verty

Not really _wearing_, but holding counts, right?

ETA: forgot to say I'm 5'8" and this is a Vert D'Eau First!


----------



## lizz

My new rouge VIF city. I'm 5'8".


----------



## Andy_Sach

nothing to do, just wait for my bf. so, i took a pix. of myself with my b-bag LOL


----------



## pluiee

my new first in naturel! i realize i actually really like this shape since it fits everything i need and it's so light! excuse the messy room.  (for reference, i'm 5'9")


----------



## firstclass1

*Me and my loved* *Purses *   

the *'04 pumpkin (orange) w. silver hw* :






the *'06 pale rose* :






the *'05 caramel* :






the *'04 seafoam w. silver hw* :


----------



## NoSnowHere

Me and my first bbag, an 07 black City! I am so in love! The smell is TDF! I cannot wait to get my next one!!


----------



## lovelv

My new city Aqua in RH, i love her!!!!


----------



## firstclass1

firstclass1 said:


> *Me and my loved* *Purses *


 
and here the newest addition:  the *'06 Blue India Purse*


----------



## robotdoll

here is three more of my bbags. took me awhile to post them here because i am lazy. here is my rose 04 twiggy, ink first, and ink work. 

i am 5'1" 105lbs and i am a casual kind of gal.


----------



## Z&J

My Lilac Work. (sorry I previously posted this in the wrong place)


----------



## kittenslingerie

Here is my new white giant hardware city. Its my first b-bag. I am definately getting more though.


----------



## zibeline91

Last summer...I was 7 month pregnant ! With my twiggy Calcaire.


----------



## messengerbaglover

Vert Gazon Part Time


----------



## cracker

Cafe' Part-time GH


----------



## Cheshire Cat

My '06 Emerald City.  I'm 4'11", 85 pounds.


----------



## skytalon

I got the anthracity today, and the rouille First last saturday, here the pictures 

LOVE them both!


----------



## chalintorn

My son and 07 rouge vermillon.


----------



## MarieG

My black city





My black first


----------



## starkitten

french blue city


----------



## tnc 727

This is my newest addition... broke the ban for this one. 06 Greige Work. This thing is huge!!! I'm 5'0 105lbs


----------



## Cheshire Cat

My new (to me) black Day!


----------



## percephonie

Bored so here is my black fb and indigo firsts


----------



## Addy

2006 Black Day - I'm five feet tall and a size 8


----------



## danae

Lilac 06 city and boobie. I'm 5'7.


----------



## danae

and another one... I  my lilac!


----------



## danae

the oh so hard to find blue india purse...


----------



## danae

the lovely rouge vif purse...


----------



## danae

And my cognac large aulmoniere. My other bbags are at my other house, I'll take pics another time.


----------



## Nanaz

*My new smooshy 07 Vert D'eau City. *


----------



## lightblue84

me and my new '07 marine giant brief sorry for the pics!


----------



## mammab

I just took this baby out from her dustbag -- forgot how beautiful she was and very smooshy as well (really used her a lot last time).  I forgot the official color name but it was the new red from 2006 and it's the courier.


----------



## crazybump

blue india weekender & rouge theater city


----------



## MRG

Sapin Box


----------



## evilarchitect

me with another rouge vif courier...finally!!  love this bag, just getting used to the SIZE of it though...


----------



## RealDealCollection

Here's me and my dreamy '02 black Flat Brass Hobo:


----------



## messengerbaglover

here's my natural GH hobo


----------



## hautecouture15

*Here is my blueberry courier:*


----------



## sammydoll

Me and my Anthracite First


----------



## cracker

Here's my Vert Gazon GH City worn on the shoulder








French Blue GH Part-time on the shoulder









worn as a cross-body


----------



## MRG

Here is a pic of my Truffle Purse and the Grenat Purse that sadly must go!


----------



## fennelcake

balenciaga city 2007 (cafe)


----------



## vbskull

Finally gotten around to taking pics. Here is my 07 black city w/ botanical pod. Sorry such bad pics taken in my upstairs hallway. My DH was at work. I am 5'3 and 105 lbs.


----------



## kittenslingerie

here are a couple of pics of the giant city in sandstone that I'm considering returing.


----------



## fruitskeletons

heres some pix of me w/my new vert d'eau!!!!!!!


----------



## lizz

My aqua city and my anthracite city. I'm 5'8".


----------



## starkitten

White twiggy (sold), 5'7"


----------



## clarimond

Me and my anthracite work.


----------



## Kates

Ok, here are me and my bbags!!! If I had to choose, I dont know which size would be my favorite...I am 6'2" (140 lbs.)...yes I am a giant! lol.


----------



## clucreciala

aquamarine GH


----------



## cityoflight

me and my 06 city














my o5 first











i'm 5'3


----------



## cityoflight

07 Truffle Brief


----------



## cityoflight

06 day













06 hook bag











suede hobo


----------



## cracker

Here's me with my Anthracite GH Work. Excuse my children's grubby little hands on the mirror..........


----------



## daffyduck

First in Vert Gazon, I'm 5' 2":













Sorry for the blurry pics. I can't figure out how to make it more focus.  This color green is TDF IRL!


----------



## karenab

carrying my twiggy in natural  

\Xfer folder\pics 4.15.07\DSC02962.jpg


----------



## Deco

Look at how easy it is to carry a white bag, even in cold weather with black boots.


----------



## cracker

me today with my Rouge Theatre 05 City......I love this bag....the leather, the color and it's so lightweight compared to the GH.


----------



## MarieG

My Rouge Vif Purse


----------



## karenab

Me with my black 05 day bag


----------



## daffyduck

GH City in Spring 2007 Vert Gazon, I'm 5'2":


----------



## shortee78

Me wearing 04 Turquoise City. I'm 5'2


----------



## evilarchitect

here's a bad pic of me with my freshly arrived 05 calcaire day, brand new, beautiful leather, still needs to be broken in - that's why the shape looks kinda unslouchy here... but i love this bag so much, such a wonderful colour!!


----------



## demicouture

woohoo, everyone is looking great.

here is me tonight with my beloved, super buttery soft eggplant first


----------



## earth.keeper

Here are pics of my '02 Black Textured Flat Zip Hobo. 
She's my favorite girl and I love her to pieces!! 
I'm 5'6 - 138 pounds.


----------



## rebeoliva

my aqua 07 going out for a walk...i swear im ironing my top before i go hahahah...


----------



## tnc 727

my newest addition... 04 twiggy.


----------



## sammydoll

Just had to post this silly picture i took of me and my Anthracite First last week 






PS- I know i have no life, hahah


----------



## lizz

I love this thread! You girls look so great! Sammy, you remind me of a friend I had when I was your age named Lisa. The flawless complexion, eyes, eyebrows, smile, naturally curly hair, everything! 

Here's my new vert gazon city. I'm 5'8".


----------



## miss alice

me and my new BLANC BRIEF with GOLD h/w!


----------



## bellenuit

my new Aqua Day - it's sooooooo pretty


----------



## kittenslingerie

Here is my Gh antra day. I'm 5'9 and slender.


----------



## robotdoll

finally got off my lazy butt and took some pictures. i am 5'1" amd 105lbs. 

here is my cornflower box:


----------



## robotdoll

my 06 lilac work:


----------



## robotdoll

my ink city:


----------



## robotdoll

my 04 turqouise twiggy:


----------



## robotdoll

last one. i just got this new 05  magenta city! it is my new love


----------



## sheanabelle

navy goes with everything. i love!


----------



## RealDealCollection

I love the springtime and balenciaga bags/

Here's me and my '04 black flat clutch:






Me with  '02 second season black leather flat hobo:


----------



## Hats

Happy cornflower twiggy.


----------



## NYDoll

My just arrived 07 Truffle Matelasse!!  
Really love it! I will try taking some nice photo during day time again...  
But now, sorry for my poor photo skill :shame:


----------



## NYDoll

And my another just arrived... 07 Marine Afternoon!  
I have to say that the colour is much more WOW than seeing in the photo!


----------



## cracker

Here's me and my '05 Black Day.......despite this photo, I really am a happy person.:shame:


----------



## MRG

Silver Box


----------



## kittenslingerie

This is my giant antracite city in action on my birthday. Thats my husband and I at Emiril's Resturant.


----------



## karenab

Me with 05 Caramel day.

Me with 07 Vert Gazon day.

Me with 04 black city!!


----------



## beautiful stranger

06 lilac work


----------



## candiesim

*My cafe part time!*


----------



## Fiorella

What a fantastic thread this is!  It's brilliant seeing all the different Bbags in context! You guys have some amazing collections!

Well, here's my little contribution:

Me with my indispensible black Twiggy


----------



## MissM

Yay! Wearing my 'new' '02 Beige Suede - Shoulder - and Cross-over Style


----------



## ShoeLover

My Work Sandstone


----------



## sheanabelle

on my way to a casting for "vagisil!!!" (lol) with my one and only navy first.


----------



## MarieG

My Cornflower Shoulder


----------



## don't blow!

My truffle courier


----------



## cracker

My White 06 Oval Clutch........


----------



## clucreciala

vert d'eau


----------



## vbskull

My 04 black first!! I am 5'4. Sorry for the dusty mirror:shame:


----------



## girlygirl3

Started a thread but here are my photos of 07 Marine City - my 1st Bbag!


----------



## pablohoney

here she is making her first day out..

FB city w/ RH


----------



## karenab

With my newly acquired 05 First in bordeaux. 

Such a great grab and go bag.


----------



## cracker

*My 06 INK Courier*


----------



## H_addict

I am _finally_ able to contribute to this thread!
Here is half of me  with my first Balenciaga bag - _Apple Green FIRST_


----------



## karenab

Me with my Anthracite City with GH!!


----------



## lovelv

My black brief, the leather in this one is lovely!!


----------



## incoralblue

Might as well post this...outside Bal NY...


----------



## anilouann

My Rouge Theatre Work,the color is similar to reality


----------



## anilouann

And my Aquamarine or Teal Day(not sure of the color,the SA didn't put the paper tag in the bag)but the color is quiet good,I must confess:I've just buy a new camera to shot my bags...:shame:the older wasn't good,colors weren't accurate(...I must post in "you know you've a problem when...)


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Brand new Blue Glacier First.


----------



## coda72

Here's me with my Cornflower first.


----------



## tettetsf

My Baby - Giant City - just love her so -took her everywhere, even slept in hotel beds with me- LOL.


----------



## mama b

Here are my babies< my first time attaching pics>
07 White Shoulder



06 Rouille City as messenger



06 Rouille City



07 White Shoulder as wristlet


----------



## aki_sato

Me and very much loved Calcaire Twiggy


----------



## KDC

Thanks to by BFF, I have pics of my Blueberry Work! She has a great camera...The leather on this one is TDF...I even treat it with my own organic lavender & beeswax-based moisturiser & polish


----------



## sillygooose

my vermillion city! that last pic is my bf carrying my bag in a shop!


----------



## baiyishang

My greige purse


----------



## xmargiee

With my bf and my white first!


----------



## joanmaya

shopping in mall with my first cafe bbag


----------



## karenab

Me with my 04 true red First!!

The last pic is the best shot of capturing the actual shade of red that it so I thought I'd include it


----------



## fayden

here's me with my aqua GH hobo.












this one is an old photo of my blue india, it's now been sold tho but she was so pretty!!!  i miss her sometimes.  

this is me and my ink city:  old photo.






all other photos taken my my boyfriend.


----------



## rebeoliva

i got my friend to join the bbag club  here she is visiting me in Boston from Mexico..with her new white city 07


----------



## firstclass1

Want to show you also in this thread: 
me wearing my new _'old'_ HG ... the *'04 EGGPLANT Purse'*


----------



## lacibraz

Rouge VIF Twiggy (my first twiggy and I love her!)









	

		
			
		

		
	
:


----------



## lacibraz

2004 Marigold Clutch:

(ignore the shorts- I was about to go workout until I decided taking pictures was more fun!)


----------



## lacibraz

Taupe City:


----------



## lacibraz

2005 Black Day:


----------



## NYDoll

Me and my Sandstone GH Brief !!
I can say this's the most gorgeous bbag I've ever had! The leather is really squeeshy, nice veiny looks and just tdf!! The brief shape is great... and I have no problem to get my stuffs in and out at all!  I'm sooooo in  with this sandstone!!! 

I'm not keen at taking a photo so I get these pic with the help of my bf... and now he thinks I'm getting much more crazy than before  ... all I say to him is he'll get used to it!! lol!  

sorry, I also don't know how to post bigger pic here... um such a low-tech gal!


----------



## Alaska

*Me and my Aquamarine Giant Part time.* 
I'm wearing what's called a FANCY PARKA- this is for special occassions- this one is my favorite- the other two are very heavy and long.  Inupiaq Eskimos have for hundreds of years used skins and furs as a way of trading and bartering- these Parkas are used to show an individuals skills in sewing and artwork ability.  My Grandmother made this for me for my High School graduation 10 years ago.  A similar parka sold in Fairbanks for $5500 in a downtown fur shop - this was soley based on the fact that it was made by a true Native Alaskan and the craftsmanship involved.  These parkas can take a few weeks to a few months depending on the design wanted and length desired.

The parka is made of the following skins- wolverine, wolf, and muskrat- and the designs on the bottom of the jacket and the cuffs are made of two different colored calf skin- each different color is a single piece- this part of the parkie takes the longest.

Enjoy- I LOVE these pics- AQUA shines at it's BEST!!!!

*oops- and y'all know the PT!!! no intro needed!*


----------



## karenab

Me with my 05 black city!!!


----------



## Nanaz

*Me with my 07 Giant Anthracity.*


----------



## one-girl-army

Me and lovely Miss Apple, the First:






(sorry about the blurry pics)


----------



## ar1ana

Me and friends with our lovely balenciaga bags. 
Sorry about the quality. This was taken last year with a camera phone . 
Btw, mine is the Magenta Twiggy while 2 of my other friends own Rouille City


----------



## Fashion Freak

Me and my ink box and...my baby doggie. By the way,I'm 5'9" and plus 3"heels.Thanks!


----------



## Fashion Freak

Me and my new 2007 ss aqua matelasse,I got it on sale last week for only $805!!!


----------



## Deco

Dolma City!


----------



## Deco

Eggplant City  (if I may say so myself ).


----------



## ShoeLover

07' Black Work


----------



## lebagfairy




----------



## cherrieblossoms

Vert d'eau First
Pre Spring 2007


----------



## chalintorn

Blue India Day
Vert Gazon Work
Sandstone Twiggy
Vermilion City


----------



## wordpast

Truffle City


----------



## Deco

Bronze City scrumptiousness!


----------



## cheesecake1

Here is my new sandstone city


----------



## keishapie1973

Here is my 07 Black City........


----------



## SuLi

I don't think I've ever posted my pictures...

Black Mini Bowling





Truffle Day


----------



## lightblue84

*me And My New '07 White Giant Hobo *( Sorry For The Old-fashioned Mirror)


----------



## redruby2u

here's me with my very first B-bag...black GH City


----------



## karenab

Me with my Standstone Work with gold GH.


----------



## Babi

Wow, now it's my turn.... My first B.bag: a 05 bordeaux city.  Oh,my dog wanted to partecipate, too!!


----------



## Babi

Babi said:


> Wow, now it's my turn.... My first B.bag: a 05 bordeaux city.  Oh,my dog wanted to partecipate, too!!


 
Sorry, wrong colour...It is a *05 Rouge Theatre* City!!!! I'm in love.


----------



## aerynna

My brand new Vermillion City from BalNY


----------



## lovelv

My new babies
sandstone work , sandstone hobo and teal


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Cornflower City took a trip to Disneyland with me... which is why I haven't posted for a week!  Here we are with Mickey in California Adventure.


----------



## verty

My little Vert  going to dinner with me. I see in pics how the shine has really worn off her - YAY! 

I'm 5'8" btw.


----------



## Andy_Sach

My grandma with Turquoise 2005 Day Hobo


----------



## bagdizzy

*whew* Here's Me with my Oval Lilac:shame:


----------



## cityoflight

i'm 5'3 with weekender


----------



## cityoflight

work


----------



## zacorey

Here's me with my black weekender~


----------



## zacorey




----------



## bellenuit

Me walking down a side street in Bellagio on Lake Como (Italy) today.  Not the best butt shot but hey, my AnthraFirst tassels are a-swingin!!


----------



## Deco

My 06 Lilac Day.


----------



## slinks

Here's me showing off my latest acquisition, the Rouge Theatre Day


----------



## firstclass1

just arrived:  my first *WORK* in *'05 MAGENTA*


----------



## mikavera

My first Balenciaga (white Men's Day). 

The keychain hanging from the zipper is Alexander McQueens


----------



## fieryfashionist

My first post here!   What I wore for a sweet 16 I just came home from -  DVF wrap dress, Pucci scarf, and the star of my outfit, my metallic magenta First. 

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/MewithMissmetallicmagenta.jpg

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## lilou

my rose pale first


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Another 2 outfits with my black (05) city:


----------



## Addy

*2007 Cafe Flat Messenger* on a five-foot frame 

Strap is on longest setting


----------



## MarieG

My *BI Purse








*


----------



## dumdumsun

hmm i thought i posted something yesterday... it's not showing up.. maybe i didn't do it right... oh well here are the pics again.... all with my beloved blue glacier city!

PS-it was so hot in VEgas....


----------



## lizz

Me with my rouille 06 city. I'm 5'8".


----------



## Turtle

Here's my first Balenciaga - a plomb/steel city!  I'm almost 5'4"...


----------



## Val Tang

Red Pony Hair.. not a very nice picture sorry :blink:


----------



## Superqueen

In these images I am wearing my beloved Balenciaga bags  The outfit I am sporting here is made of Fornarina jeans, vintage Adidas t-shirt and tracksuit jacket (it is part of the official uniform worn by Greek athletes at the 1980 Olympic Games in Moscow)











This is the black Men's Besace I bought in December 2006. In the first photo I am wearing it cross body, in the second on the shoulder. I am quite short (158 cm) so I prefer wearing it cross body. 






My most recent purchase: a Day in Cafè, from the 2007 pre-spring collection. I love it 






Last but not least, my oldest purchase: a black City with brass hardware, bought in 2005.


----------



## lightblue84

*me And My New F/w '07 Steel Sgh Work ( I'M 5'9')












*


----------



## Tanja

My black city with GSH F/W07


----------



## feisty_queen

My first post!


----------



## ShoeLover

My black work wearing a small Alexander McQueen scarf   Doesn't she look cute???


----------



## Cheshire Cat

With Anthracite Twiggy.  I'm 4'11" and 88lbs.


----------



## skytalon

Went to BalNY today on a lark. I've been wanting to see the plomb and ocean hobos. So I bribed my boyfriend with a six pack of beer so he can come with me.

I came home with this! I went with Plomb.


----------



## malleysmama

06' Ink Work


----------



## Nanaz

*Giant Sandstone Work.*


----------



## batgirl77

My first Bbag - '06 Cognac City.  For reference, I'm 5'11" and about 40 lbs. above my ideal weight (yes, I'm a giant! ush


----------



## cracker

^^ just pm'ed you.




Here's my *Black 05 City*. I'm 5'5" and 105lbs.


----------



## Addy

2006 Camel Courier on a 5-foot medium-sized frame


----------



## Deco

My ridiculously scrumptious Grenat Day. I'm in LOVE!


----------



## brunettetiger

2007 AnthraDay GH - hanging out!


----------



## karenab

My 05 bordeaux day and me


----------



## cracker

Here's me and my chocolate 05 City

on the shoulder (my preferred choice)







as a messenger (a little too high and snug for me, I think)






handheld







and the bag!


----------



## karenab

Rouge Theatre work on me. Gotta give props to the model who wore the whole look first


----------



## bgyoshi

with my black first vacationing in Hollywood!!


----------



## MarieG




----------



## cityoflight

me and my weekender that i decided to keep.i'm 5'3"


----------



## cityoflight

the same bag but full stuff (really heavy)


----------



## Deco

Anthracite Giant Hobo.


----------



## slinks

My 04 black city w/matching boobie!


----------



## Deco

Eggplant City


----------



## Deco

The always classic and Mr. Man's favorite: 05 Black City.


----------



## Deco

Antique Gold Part Time. Never as blingy as it appears in photos with flash. Actually IRL looks pretty close to the antique gold color of the top I'm wearing.


----------



## Oli

Hi!!Finally my first Bbag : black City ss07(bought in Milan two weeks ago....)I love love love it


----------



## chalmaz

My 06 black twiggy. Sorry about the bluriness, I was having camera issues! Enjoy!


----------



## Deco

Today's offering: Pewter Day. Last pic is without flash.


----------



## Andy_Sach

*Me with my bubblegum twiggy!!!*
*I love this bag *


----------



## calisnoopy

Cherry Blossom Festival with my Rouge Vif 06 city


----------



## Deco

Anis City. LOVE!!!


----------



## Deco

Yesterday's droppings from the Bbag fairy godmother : 04 Rose City.


----------



## zeitgeist4

Anthracite City ('m 5'6" with no shoes on).


----------



## fayden

pics of me and my violet SGH work!!!!!












i LOVES it!


----------



## Deco

French Blue Day: will spice up any outfit


----------



## Princess Coco

My Mastic Work. Goes with any outfit. Please pardon the messy background..


----------



## Deco

Can you tell I love Days? This one's my favorite among all, Rouge Theater Day


----------



## Deco

Smoooooooooooshiest Bordeaux Work.


----------



## twiggers

my brand new 2005 Sky Blue Twiggy


----------



## keishapie1973

Me and my black city


----------



## Deco

04 Red with PH.


----------



## cracker

*Caramel 05 Weekender & Chocolate 05 City*


----------



## cracker

*Plomb/Steel 07 Courier*


----------



## roussel

Me and my large partition bag I just got yesterday . I love it so much! I am 5'5. Sorry I'm still wearing house clothes in most pics.


----------



## xmargiee




----------



## turtlejd

Here I am with my Sienna Twiggy.  I'm 5'6" when I stand up straight.


----------



## turtlejd

And here I am with my Plomb Day.


----------



## roussel

My new black whistle bag with croc leather trim and rose gold hardware.  I love this bag so much  I attached a cheapo shoulder strap from one of my bags to the clasp and it works as a cross-over bag just like I want it.


----------



## Cheshire Cat

I promised a picture carrying the Matelasse Clutch... here it is as I'd use it for day.


----------



## sammydoll

Here's me with my brand new Jaune Day!  I'm 5'5'' and 110lbs.


----------



## lovelygarments

Here is my violet GSH work and me:


----------



## choco_beach

Here's my GH city in marine color. Luv it so much.


----------



## mrqx2

Here's me with my Mogano City. Sorry the pictures are so dark:


----------



## mrqx2

Here's me and my Ink Box:


----------



## paolochua

my B.


----------



## MarieG

'05 Turquoise Work


----------



## kymara

Two pics of me, 5'9" (and in the heels I was wearing, 5'11") just to show that tall (and curvy ...) girls *can* wear the first! Well, at least, I think we can! Please don't tell me otherwise 

I wish I was smiling as nicely as Marie here, but my boyfriend had stolen my camera and was messing around, hence the unimpressed smirk from me


----------



## lonelydolly

This is my very first Bbag! I love it sooo much! I can't wait to start my Bbag collection!


----------



## abi319

my new twiggy, my first Bbag!


----------



## dimple_butt

Here are pictures of my Fall07 Steel City. Please excuse the dark lighting, I just got home from Neimans and just couldn't wait to play with my new toy. And since taking these pictures, my bag has definitely gotten plenty of time out and about. i  my balenciaga!

on my arm, across my chest, on my shoulder and using the shoulder strap.


----------



## llj

To all balenciaga fans,

Im here to share with you guys, finally i got my silver studs balenciaga. my husband just came back frm london and bought me a charcoal balenciaga  so gorgeos with the silver studs. Also, He has bought one for my sister too in Ivory color....it looks so gorgeous with the siilver studs.....love it so much!


----------



## llj

check out my sister's balenciaga collections....she is going to get one mini classic bbag.....cheers


----------



## karenab

Me with my 04 white city (with pewter hardware).


----------



## Pandy

This is me in my bbag
My one and only bbag I got somewhat recently. It's a 2005 sky blue city and i love it!


----------



## Glitz & Glamour

Oh my gosh....is that a 2006 Cognac? If not, what color is it and where did you find it???


----------



## dumdumsun

here's my black city~


----------



## sammydoll

Me and my Jaune Day went to a Labor Day Festival this weekend! (Am i crazy for bringing him there?!) haha 

This pic is pretty intense!







Ignore my sunburnt skin, crazy expression, and uhh.. yeah!


----------



## cityoflight

07 violet courir 
i'm 5'3"


----------



## cracker

*Here's my new GGH PT!!!! I can't stop staring at this bag.......I love Plomb!*


----------



## brunettetiger

New Action Shot of Black GGH Work - looks just as good casual as it does in a suit!!!


----------



## robotdoll

my cutie 07 black make-up clutch worn two ways. sorry for the blurry pictures.


----------



## delmilano

my truffle work 2007 and me!!!


----------



## Deco

Another appearance by 06 Lilac Day. It took a while for me to take to this color, and now it's one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Deco

A weeeeeeeeeeeeeell worn-in Bronze Day.


----------



## firstclass1

My beautiful *'05 white Work* - so yummy


----------



## *babyblue*

My precious red Day


----------



## firstclass1

Here's another outfit with my '05 white Work - she matches really with everything , I LOVE her


----------



## cityoflight

*07 Marigold Twiggy
































*


----------



## friponne

My sky blue Day with its little sky blue Planet:


----------



## ONE

Here is my first bbags


----------



## Deco

Here is the super hot and fabulous *Slinkies *wearing a French Blue Marni skirt, brilliantly matched with the French Blue Day.


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Lilac Twiggy.  I'm 4'11" barefoot and about 85lbs.


----------



## Deco

First time carrying my 02 CFBF


----------



## sammydoll

Me with my LE Magenta City!


----------



## peppers90

my first bbag- NM LE city w/ gunmetal
(sorry pics are dark-still learning!!)


----------



## cityoflight

07 dark olive hobo 












​


----------



## karenab

Me and my 05 grey first


----------



## ladydeluxe

There you go! Me (and my FIRST EVER bbag bought from Paris last F/W) in Monaco!


----------



## shopboy

My 1st Balenciaga and me. Sorry if the picture is abit blur.


----------



## Deco

GGS Violet Day.


----------



## chalintorn

07 violet courier


----------



## Benzie

my first marine 07 & rouge vif 06


----------



## cherrieblossoms

Myself with my new Step, F/W Violet '07. I'm only 5' tall.


----------



## evilarchitect

me and my white day in barcelona






and in the SFMOMA


----------



## evilarchitect

me and rouge vif courier out in the wilderness


----------



## evilarchitect

vert d'eau and i full speed ahead


----------



## pluiee

in front of hyde park (this photo makes me smile )


----------



## Benzie

*my new Grey City 05 and Bubble Gum Pink 05 Coin Purse....love them lots*






















sorry for the quality of these photos...taken by a camera phone.


----------



## Deco

Pewter day


----------



## Andy_Sach

Me and my Jaune clutch!!


----------



## Deco

Dolma city.


----------



## Deco

Is there a color more juicy and luscious than Rouge Theatre? Pardon me while I drool over my own bag!!


----------



## brunettetiger

Me & Black GGH Work on my way to Work and then...
Black GGH Work relaxing at the end of her hard day


----------



## anotheremptysky

me and pewter first


----------



## firstclass1

*On request of some lovely PF-friends I finally made some pictures 'me with my '05 bubblegum pink Work' ! Here they are . . .*


----------



## KoobaLover

F/W '07 Black City


----------



## sunny07

My 07 black city- dressed up and casual. (I know, boring, but it's my first bbag! And I  it.


----------



## kattydc

Me and my 2 days old BBag ^^


----------



## kattydc

more pic... ^^


----------



## Andy_Sach

Me and my 01 FB Pebbled


----------



## cityoflight

my one and only coin purse 07 Jaune


----------



## MarieG

My Rouge Vif City


----------



## ladydeluxe

here's my HOLY GRAIL - LE magenta '07 GSH! 













xoxo, C


----------



## cityoflight

F/W 2003 Shearling Aviator


----------



## robotdoll

here is my black SGH flat clutch. it is almost as big as a first.


----------



## robotdoll

violet make-up clutch. it is adorable . sorry about the blurry pictures. i was in a rush and was heading out for a sushi date with my bf. i ended up wearing my black tulip dress.


----------



## Deco

Rouge Theater Day.


----------



## Deco

Silver City.


----------



## firstclass1

wearing my just arrived *'05 TURQUOISE Work*


----------



## rainie_ma

my first b-bag , i jus got it from siam paragon in thailand.
 my Anthracite giant golden hardware city ^^


----------



## catcat

My 07 Black Work (soory pic is a bid dark)


----------



## nada

My LE Magenta City.


----------



## nada

Me & my violet envelope clutch.


----------



## CandyJanney

My first City, a Rouge VIF


----------



## turtlejd

Me and a Mogano Part-Time that is no longer with me.


----------



## turtlejd

My Ink City!  I'm 5'6" for reference.


----------



## Edrine

noir city  excuse the reddish lighting


----------



## Z&J

I'm in love.


----------



## glistenpearls

Just received this rouille day today (my very first Bbag!), the pic doesnt do any justice to it! So much prettier IRL


----------



## awhimsychic

*My new VIOLET! 
(step??? The SA didnt even know...called it a RTT) 
Im 6'0'' and use it for diaper bag!*


----------



## chpwhy

Another Violet.. SGH Violet Work. Modelled by my sister. She's SHY!!


----------



## firstclass1

My lovely 'oldie' : the ultimate *'02 Black flat brass First classic* (with smooooooth silky leather) matches with EVERYTHING in my wardrobe . . . and to each style ! (photos made by very cold and windy weather )


----------



## Halzer

My first Balenciaga! An Origan Box! 
Im soooo in love with this bag. Its a shame that they dont make them any more. I was so upset about that I had to console myself, so I bought a Truffle Twiggy! That should be here next week.

Love the Origan shade!


----------



## helen wiriatsan

Finally after seeing all you guys, here is mine.. My blue glacier city GGH, Paprika Work SGH, Red Brief SGH


----------



## shopboy

Sorry for the blur pic.
Here is me and my Plomb GSH Work!


----------



## south-of-france

Ivory 07 Twiggy


----------



## Andy_Sach

BG Pink Day & RV Twiggy!!
Love them


----------



## Andy_Sach

Magenta Day & Make-up Clutch


----------



## debsmith

My just received new-to-me '05 Caramel City...LOVE this bag!


----------



## Bagologist

Me and my 07 GGH Part Time...I am IN LOVE WITH IT!!The leather is so soft and shiny!


----------



## littlefab

Hey everyone...
I know it took me forever to post pics with my beloved bbags (due to my laziness in taking pics and my 'incompetence' in technology )...
So, here we go....
Me and my 2006 white/ivory (?) hook bag (excuse my not-so-cool outfit and not-so-good pics)...


----------



## littlefab

Ooops...are the hook/whistle pics too big? First time to post pics in the forum :shame:
Well, here's me again with my 2007 GGH camel city (this time trying to make the pics smaller).....


----------



## NyckeiXXIV

Well, I'm not really wearing it. It's kind of wearing me.


----------



## Andy_Sach

Me and my parachute bag


----------



## KDC

Jaune Envelope SGH Clutch


----------



## KDC




----------



## MarieG

*'05 Turquoise Work*








*
'05 Apple Green Day*


----------



## feisty_queen




----------



## fashion-cult

*Black Brief*


----------



## MarieG

Since I only get to look at my beloved AG Day when SO is at work I secretly took a pic of her today


----------



## cremebrulee

My beloved Black City. She's only a month old and I just love her.  The perfect size and the leather is just yummy!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

*my yorkie and i












*


----------



## Deco

05 Black City reprise


----------



## south-of-france

Greige Day


----------



## Deco

02 Caramel FBF


----------



## outpt

My brand new Tomato Step! Both from today: first one is on campus where I teach, second is on the street in Chelsea (which is a lovely neighborhood, but of course I managed to find the most un-photogenic vantage point). And yes, these prove that my signature lies -- I have blue hair now, instead of pink!


----------



## pekie

violet twiggy


----------



## raknumee

my  yummy GSH VIOLET!


----------



## littlefab

Hey all...
I'm sooo happy I finally got my new black GGH city 
...and now am sharing it with you guys...


----------



## pluiee

on the way out to dinner  plomb gsh flat clutch


----------



## Andy_Sach

Me and My Rose City


----------



## Pinkisweets

Finally my first Balenciaga Bag 
Bought this gorgeous twiggy from a very nice forum member, Specialk.


----------



## sglover

my and my trusty rouille first... (i'm 5'9")


----------



## Cheshire Cat

In Disneyland with my namesake and my Violet Twiggy... and completely unaware that my picture was being taken, lol.


----------



## abowron

My bargain $600 2005 First, it needed some TLC but i love the vintage feel and the 2005 bronzier hardware. I also love that the handles have stretched which means i can wear it on my shoulder. For reference I am 5ft 1"


----------



## bgyoshi

apres-black friday shopping =)  2007 bleu glacier city


----------



## tintin_16

le magenta gsh & violet coins gsh


----------



## Deco

Anis City.


----------



## Deco

Black SGH Work.


----------



## sammydoll

Here's a couple pictures with different bbags.. these are all from the daily outfit thread in the wardrobe section but figured you guys might like them too 






Vert D'eau City





Jaune Day





Rouge Vif City


----------



## Deco

05 Teal Work.


----------



## peppers90

07 Anthra Hobo- (thanks Deco!)


----------



## drati

07 plomb/steel RH city


----------



## karenab

A quick pic taken with my 05 black weekender:


----------



## lvsforme

My 07 Violet RH City.


----------



## peppers90

04 True Red first w/ pewter hardware


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Turqey City*

*I had to cut out my face as I am not confident enough to post :shame:


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Seafoam w/ Pewter HW *


----------



## aki_sato

Another one,
* 07 LE Magenta *


----------



## aki_sato

Last one,
My beloved *04 Lilac First* modelled by my DH's arm


----------



## Deco

Wow! Peppers' is a tough act to follow ush:. 
Here's Violet SGH Work.


----------



## Deco

All black outfit begging for a pick me up; Pewter Day to the rescue.


----------



## Deco

The best Grenat Day ever! Also matches my car


----------



## sunny07

Here I am with my 2006 black first, mogano city, and bordeaux first


----------



## Loony

Ended up wearing my new FBF to a dinner today with green coat, black cardigan, ivory dress, grey tights and patent black boots


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello....Spending the afternoon with my new Vermillion WE! Love her to pieces


----------



## Deco

Tomato SGH Work.


----------



## pekie

my cinnamon! used her for the first time yesterday!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My first flash 

My ink oval clutch
My gray '05 city


----------



## glistenpearls

It's sunny today and I took my few days old Black GSH city for an outing 
She's still stiff, but love her so much!  Actually I love her and my Rouille Day the same!


----------



## raknumee

SGH VIOLET DAY with me!


----------



## Deco

04 Rose City. Stuffed full and carrying something special for someone special.


----------



## fashion-cult

*My new Black Twiggy!*

And I say this *EVERY* time... Sorry about the grotty mirror :shame:... you never realise how filthy it is until you get a new bbag! 

_*Pictures 1 & 2 - on my way out to lunch*_

_*Picture 3 - casual costume change for bumming around at home*_


----------



## karenab

My sandstone giant work in the winter time:

Worn with black wool dress, wool tights and patent leather mod boots.


----------



## brunettetiger

quick bathroom shots of my Tomato City. I can't wait to wear her with a black outfit, red lipstick, and black CLs!


----------



## Deco

I'm so loving this Black SGH Work with the best leather on the planet


----------



## brunettetiger

tomato city's maiden voyage


----------



## Deco

Yummy, yummy Jaune Day on her Maiden Voyage


----------



## delmilano

my vert foncé weekender 2007/3 with my top shop dress, love the huge size of this bag.


----------



## vujen

My beautiful winter white city with my wonderful hubby modeling for me! LOL


----------



## Deco

06 Camel Day. I've only recently started carrying neutrals in earnest. Fall/winter is such a perfect time for them.


----------



## Deco

05 Bordeaux Work. Can't put this damn bag down!!!


----------



## Nanaz

*07 GSH Black Day. I love this bag.*


----------



## Ozzysmom

I posted this same pic in the wardrobe section and well, I have missed hanging out in the bbag sub forum...so here's me today with my darling silver metallic box...


----------



## Z&J

Here's my new 07 Truffle Twiggy


----------



## robotdoll

here is my violet city. sorry but it is really hard to capture the beauty of this color because of the bad lighting.


----------



## robotdoll

my cutie pie jaune make-up clutch.


----------



## Oulaliscious

Great Pics..
Here's my newest christmas addition rouge vif city..


----------



## Oulaliscious

my 01 pebbled flat brass first in black


----------



## Oulaliscious

my tomato compagnon zip worn as a clutch (surely big enough  )


----------



## Oulaliscious

05 black work


----------



## Oulaliscious

06 truffe brief


----------



## Oulaliscious

me and the bal gang with several cutees at BalNY in Summer 07


----------



## Oulaliscious

caramel city worn with a non balenciaga long strap


----------



## Oulaliscious

greige twiggy with LV disco ball


----------



## Oulaliscious

"old" marigold mini classique


----------



## Oulaliscious

very first balenciaga 05 olive first


----------



## Deco

Workhorse French Blue Day. Doing heavy duty as my laptop carrier.


----------



## cityoflight

*sienna PT*


----------



## cityoflight

*Black Twiggy






















*


----------



## cityoflight

*ivory work *




​

*steel flat messenger *, 




​

*pink pony cp*


----------



## melodywei

sky blue city


----------



## mabli

SS GGH Work


----------



## Deco

DANG!!! I cannot capture the loveliness of this bag in pics.  But for what it's worth, here's my Violet SGH Work again. Multiply the color vibrancy, saturation and depth by a mil and you'll get the picture . Also included a shot of what I see when I look down on my arm.


----------



## jo_ee

2008 Pale Magenta City - after intensive moisturisation.
1.63m (roughly 5"3-5"4) and 50-55kg (roughly 110-120 lbs) - have not weighed myself in a while!


----------



## Deco

04 Lilac City.


----------



## Deco

Thoroughly broken in and smooshy 05 Indigo Work.


----------



## peppers90

Some oldies but goodies (i.e. waiting for new purchases to arrive )
 05 Black first
















07 LE neimans


----------



## sunny07

My new-to-me (and in superb condition) sienna day- the color is more gorgeous than I expected! Sorry the pics aren't the best- lighting is challenging, esp on gloomy winter days. The first pic is to show my bag worn with my matching flats.


----------



## tintin_16

08 magenta work

come and see my tiny collection
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/present-my-magenta-and-violet-collection-228870-4.html


----------



## Deco

OMG! I'm sooooo droooling over tintin's Magenta SGH Work 

Here's Plomb SGH Work. Also shown with black leather jacket so you can see color difference.


----------



## debsmith

Me and my '05 smooshified Black City!  5 feet, 92 lbs for reference....but wearing 4" heels (of course!)  I always thought the City would be too big for me...not anymore!


----------



## abowron

I couldn't find many pictures of the Mini Classique being worn when i was thinking of buying one so here's a few for reference! Not as tiny as i thought it would be but I am 5ft 1"! It's a 2004 Anis with a Rogue charm attached.


----------



## Nanaz

*GGH Black Hobo.Love it.*


----------



## DRSM

'08 petal pink day


----------



## ShoeLover

Photo with my tomato  city, which I think is getting prettier everyday


----------



## Deco

Bronze City


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Some of you already saw these in another thread, but for people looking into buying a clutch they might be helpful - from New Year's Eve. 

Matelasse clutch





Oval clutch


----------



## Deco

Vert Gazon Work, heavily loaded.


----------



## ShoeLover

Sandstone Work


----------



## Sialia

My brand new '07 Sienna/Tabac City (for reference, I'm 5'5" and 130lbs)...

In hand, with flash:





In crook of arm, with flash:





On shoulder (using handles), with flash:





On shoulder with strap, no flash:





On shoulder with strap, no flash:


----------



## glistenpearls

I just love my babies!

GSH black city and Rouille day


----------



## Deco

Violet SGH Work... yes again. I just love this bag so much


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Casual with my brand-new 06 Grey Twiggy.


----------



## NoSnowHere

My black beauty


----------



## Deco

My lone Purse in Rouge Vif. Purse style is not my favorite, but the amazing leather on this one is makes it a keeper.


----------



## danae

pale magenta Work

please excuse the blurry pictures!


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Ocean First






Couldn't resist a close-up of my ring...


----------



## Deco

There have been some questions and interest lately surrounding the white bag following *hmwe*'s thread, so a good time to post a modeling pic. Yes, I carry white bags in winter . 05 White Day.


----------



## catcat

I know I posted her before but I had time today
 so here again my gorgeous black work!


----------



## Deco

Heavy haul, two-bagger day: Black SGH Work & FB Day.


----------



## cherrieblossoms

brought her to work today


----------



## delmilano

me and my 05 Teal Work, my favorite blue...


----------



## Tulip Purple

B-Bag GHW Vert Thyme


----------



## danae

Lilac City and me.


----------



## Nanaz

*My GGH Black Work and Juane Day RH.*


----------



## helenNZ

This is me with my Black 06 Day bag which arrived on Tuesday!  Sorry about the photo if its bad,  my room is a mess & plus I'm still in my gym gear :shame:


----------



## ShoeLover

Today with my black city


----------



## Deco

Another two bagger day. Ironically, since I fell in love with the Work, it's also enabled me to carry Firsts more often. I used to never carry a First to work. Now I can.

And yes, your eyes see correctly. That is indeed my brand-ass-spanking-new Rouge Theater First , paired up with Black SGH Work.


----------



## Deco

I'm in a RT state of mind.

And those are not my cigs.


----------



## aki_sato

My beloved *05 AG Day*


----------



## danae

My 03 blue City and me! Notice how good this blue looks with jeans! 
The last pic is for Julia


----------



## lebagfairy

Oops! :shame: The pics didn't work last time.

My beloved SS and Anthra!


----------



## Deco

Violet GGH Day pics from Saturday.


----------



## Deco

Vert Fonce SGH Day.


----------



## Deco

Another two-bagger day. Vert Fonce Work and 04 Khaki First. Amazing how well the two colors go together.


----------



## Epiphany

one of my babies


----------



## firstclass1

My newest yummy oldie:  the *'05 Chocolate Work*


----------



## loveffany

two of my cities


----------



## verty

Not the best pictures (OK, they suck, but whatever ush of my Ocean City and Vert D'eau First... I'm 5'8"/100-something lbs. 

Oh, and I will say that both these pics are VERY accurate of the colors IRL


----------



## pinkboudoir

I don't have a full length mirror. This is the closest I can take. Here's me with my BG08 City & VT City!


----------



## Z&J

My Violet step:


----------



## Nanaz

*07 Le Magenta City.*


----------



## pinkboudoir

With my EB RH City!


----------



## ShoeLover

With my tomato city


----------



## purplewithenvy

Me and my 07 Vert D'eau City!! Its empty btw
(ps please excuse my messy messy room )


----------



## delmilano

My travel buddy, miss violet courier 07, she holds a lot and has a yummy thick leather.


----------



## purplewithenvy

Ok so yesterday I took some pics of me and my 07 VD city EMPTY (I was too excited when I got her, I wanted to take some pics right away haha) but now that I am all moved in (& cleaned my room AND put on some cute clothes) here she is filled with stuff!

On my shoulder w/handles





Using the shoulder strap





In elbow





In hand


----------



## roussel

Just got my 08 Black SGH Work today... sorry I am wearing house clothes...


----------



## manbag1990

06 cognac weekender

 i gonnna take better picz but i just got it and i wanted to post right away


----------



## Antonia

*Here's my only two modeling pics, one on the shoulder with the strap and the other on the shoulder with the handles.  *


----------



## blueeyez259

Aqua City GGH, sorry I don't know how to make them larger


----------



## starbabe105

My 2nd Bbag - GSH EB City - bought it yesterday at Barneys BH


----------



## jo_ee

EB GGH City


----------



## Deco

Vert Gazon Work.


----------



## retroheart

my vert deau city!


----------



## Deco

Plomb SGH Work.


----------



## Deco

Plomb Work & RT First. Love this combo


----------



## Deco

Black SGH Work.


----------



## Deco

RT Work. Life is good.


----------



## aki_sato

BI Work..
Thought I should model the bag before going to the gym


----------



## solstice7

06 origan twiggy - my first Bbag... I need more!














http://forum.purseblog.com/[IMG]http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y19/solstice7/DSCN1578.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Kiki198028

My EB GSH Part-time, I'm so in love
For the reference, I'm 5'9, 115lb


----------



## slinks

Still loving my 05 Black Work


----------



## MjObsessed

My brand new black oval


----------



## Deco

06 Camel Day.


----------



## Deco

05 White Day.


----------



## karenab

Electric blue city with RH:


----------



## sunny07

I'm in love . My new-to-me 05 chocolate work! (couldn't resist posting modeling pics again! :shame


----------



## aki_sato

Modelling my Lilac


----------



## pinkboudoir

Had a company event & had to wear our newly printed _company soccer jersey tee_. Had to wear this cute cardi to cover the advertisement of the company brand all over the tee as I walk down the streets!!!

With my EB City!


----------



## Deco

Violet SGH Work  containing laptop and tons of other stuff.


----------



## bondie

Did I finally figure out how to post this picture??? My 05 Chocolate City...


----------



## bondie

...and my 05 Teal Day (current favorite!)


----------



## mshel

Black 05 City with new dress just waiting for summer time!


----------



## snoesje

me and my chocolate city in rapallo italy...


----------



## Deco

Grenat Day.


----------



## mshel

I have to make fun of myself as this just strikes me very funny, personally. *Peppers *always looks like she's a forward fashion model and is jetting off to live concerts and casino's.
*Deco *always looks magnificent on her way to work (I think?)
I...am taking a picture because I'm on my way to BUNKO! :shame:Woot! My getting out is rare...have to celebrate w/pics of black city! LOL


----------



## jroos

I am challenged when it comes to uploading pictures so lets hope it works


----------



## Deco

Bordeaux Work.


----------



## Deco

05 White Day reprise. *Nicole*, next time I'll wear it with the white Marc Jacobs boots .
I've taken shots with and without flash. My camera is so goofy about lighting :s.


----------



## powderpuff100

Anthracite flat messenger. I'm 5'7".


----------



## lovelv

My Electric City blue. I love it!!!


----------



## lovelv

Greige


----------



## lovelv

Another , maybe this one is bigger.


----------



## Deco

Still the one : RT Day.


----------



## powderpuff100

2007 Anthracite Flat Messenger worn messenger style, 5'7" with strap as long as it will go.


----------



## Antubella

*My Pale (not so pale...) Magenta!*


----------



## oogiewoogie




----------



## raknumee

My 06olive brown  shoulder!!!  love it!


----------



## starbabe105

A night out with my EB GSH


----------



## nycgr1

my black twiggy on our way to Chuck E Cheese


----------



## nycgr1

here is my rouille twiggy,please excuse the mirror (I cleaned the kids smear)


----------



## willowsmom

Please pardon the fact that I'm huge here - the baby is only 15 weeks old, so just pretend I'm 20 pounds lighter! LOL!

Anyway, my lilac first with sky blue boobie used as a strap extender . . .


----------



## lovely64

This is my first post here.sorry about the very poor quality!.....I am about to board a plane to Barcelona ( I am the leader of the pack,LOL) with my cousins this Summer wearing my much beloved -05 teal work!


----------



## sparkle2808

My Sky Blue City RH

http://www.flickr.com/photos/12604396@N07/2288485990/in/photostream/:heart:


----------



## cityoflight

06 rouge vif city and 05 apple green first


----------



## pinkboudoir

With my Sienna Day on a Monday. I still cannot get used to the stiffness of my Sienna leather.


----------



## frayed_misfit

*my new (well second hand) teal blue city (2005) . this is my first balenciaga and i think i am hooked.

*


----------



## Deco

The best Tomato Work ever made  (heavily weighed down with today's big haul).


----------



## danae

I hate to be the one that has to follow Deco's Tomato fabulousness , but here I am with my Vif City, ready for a semi casual night out.


----------



## MarieG

'08 Pale Magenta Work and CP


----------



## Deco

*Nicole*, this is for you: White Day & Marc white boots.


----------



## laksalala

mintpearl, these pics are taken especially for you.....

08 pale magenta city






07 black work


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

Let's see if this works..If it does, this is my Anthracity!


----------



## Deco

Bronze City & RT First.


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Two bad pictures with my GGH White Day...

Going out for *****!





With my new polka-dot skull scarf


----------



## nycgr1

My usual color of choice (black).I need some color in my life


----------



## DRSM

'07 anthracite city!!


----------



## slinks

Today was the "bring your Le Dix to work" day


----------



## danae

Last night my friends' funk band played in a club... Perfect opportunity for my 03 lilac City's first outting! Yay! 
I'm sorry the pics are so dark.


----------



## Deco

One of my HGs: RT Work... yes, again


----------



## Roe

my first balencia post and

this is my first bbag...first purchase...first wear...

i will post other pics later on of the others i've acquired.


----------



## slinks

Here are *Aaallabama* (adorable petite blonde) and *Slinkies *(mop-haired brunette), parading 2002 flat-brass bags all around NYC today


----------



## CoutureObsessed

I know that these are still not that great as far as modeling pics go, but I'm excited because they're the first ones I've taken that have turned out well enough that I can post - at least you can kind of tell that I'm holding a bag and not a big blob!! And please forgive the boring background - I had to take these in our downstairs guest bath (the only place in the house where the lighting didn't distort the colors) and it hasn't been painted or anything yet!

Anthra GGH Hobo











Tomato GGH PT


----------



## rica

My plomb/steel part time


----------



## Laetitya

My SS08 Bouton D'Or City


----------



## danae

A very colorful day for my standards- lilac top and new favourite Miu Miu pumps with black Work!


----------



## Nanaz

*Here is me with my GSH Black PT. I love it.*


----------



## slinks

*delmilano*, these are for you  - 2005 Turquoise classique


----------



## slinks

And these are for anyone contemplating 2004 Marron


----------



## ShoeLover

You're right *firstclass*-that picture's awesome!!! Great outfit, great body & great accessories!!!
Here's my new Vert D' Eau City








Close-up of my new tee


----------



## Nanaz

*06 Blueberry Twiggy.*


----------



## cityoflight

*06 Rouge vif Box

**



**



*​* 





**



*
*



**



*​


----------



## karenab

Me with black PT with GGH:


----------



## brunettetiger

Me with my Pine GGH City going out to play


----------



## Deco

Black SGH Work.


----------



## Deco

Black SGH Work reprise and RT First.


----------



## Deco

04 Lilac City .


----------



## purplewithenvy

05 Black City


----------



## Vivianan

08 sky blue city GSH


----------



## frayed_misfit

here i am with the black city with giant silver hardware


----------



## annayu

ivory


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Sorry about the really boring outfit, but here is my Magenta GSH Hobo.  I'm 4'11" and in flats.  It's pretty full in these pictures, so this should give a pretty decent idea what it looks like with lots of stuff in it.


----------



## beachgal

EB city!


----------



## beachgal

one more!


----------



## ikaesmallz




----------



## ikaesmallz

So the previous pics ^^ are an Oatmeal Day with GGH and A Rouge Vermillion City with GGH

Now these are me w/ Sandstone City with GGH. I'm so sorry for the messy room!


----------



## Z&J

Here's my black sgh pt and bbgum work


----------



## pinkboudoir

Here's me with VT on 2 diff workdays!


----------



## Z&J

Just running to the supermarket but decided to break out an old favorite and my 1st Balenciaga. 05 Caramel City:


----------



## delmilano

here is my first love : my 07 black twiggy, now i love to wear it with the shoulder strap.


----------



## delmilano

the smallest b bag of my collection : miss 07 sandstone shoulder. 
i love this style, the leather is so soft.


----------



## swee7bebe

my '03 red first.  i'm 4'11 (well, 5'2 with the heels) and about 110lbs.  please excuse the mess in my room :shame:


----------



## karenab

Forgot to post here when I got it last month ago-ish: my 05 magenta twiggy:


----------



## Deco

Plomb SGH Work.


----------



## nada

Me and my jaune twiggy!


----------



## nada

Me & my rouge vif bowling


----------



## Laetitya

'06 Greige Day and '07 Ivory Twiggy


----------



## Deco

Violet SGH Work.


----------



## shopboy

Here's my Violet WE and me taking a break at T3.


----------



## shopboy

Here's my Plomb GSH Work holidaying with me in HK! Just for reference, 1st pic carry on shoulder, 2nd pic handheld.


----------



## BellaShoes

Me and My SGH DAY

(personal pic)


----------



## BellaShoes

My Violet City paired with my CL Plum Rolandos!

(Personal Pic)


----------



## Lanier

Me with my Apple Green City!


----------



## Deco

THE Tomato Work :greengrin:.


----------



## cracker

*Plomb GGH Clutch*


----------



## Bunkie

2007 Vert D'eau Twiggy


----------



## Laetitya

Bad pics of me and my Pine RTT


----------



## verty

Here are some pics of me with Vert Thym City.

I'm 5'8.5"... but 6'2" in these fabulous shoes that I so gracefully trip and fall in :okay:


----------



## kattydc

EB Courier on ME.... I am 5'5"/106


----------



## REYNALD0C

This is my first post on here! My friend and I along with my 06 Grenat Work.


----------



## aki_sato

Working my two favorites


----------



## aki_sato

2nd one


----------



## RealDealCollection

Here's me and my new bag, F/W '01 Black pebbled leather Le Dix flat brass first:


----------



## REYNALD0C

Another bag I love...  My "FB" City.


----------



## bgyoshi

My new Sahara Day!


----------



## danae

Just before I say goodbye to her, miss mystery green!


----------



## lovelv

My favorite  marigold 04 Twiggy


----------



## antakusuma

my 3 day old 08 GSH Black City...


----------



## drati

Mogano Part-time, F/W 07


----------



## drati

This one shows the colour a little better -- sorry it's so blurry.


----------



## drati

Tomato Shoulder, F/W 07


----------



## Nanaz

*



*
*GGH EB Day.*


----------



## oranGetRee

finally... some pics


----------



## toiletduck

I haven't posted in this section in YEARS!

2006 Rose!


----------



## MarieG

My '08 Magenta Work (now a lot more broken in )


----------



## Deco

Blueberry Day.  Sorry about crapola pics.  'Twas a rare dark day in Denver.


----------



## Deco

Vert Fonce Work .  I would eat it if I could


----------



## danae

One of my biggest loves, the Oval.


----------



## powderpuff100

2007 White Flat Messenger:


----------



## Deco

Lilac Day and Eggplant City (including aerial shot), saved from the chopping block by my dear *Slinkies*. I think I win today's Most Wrapped in Purple Leather Award .


----------



## d4l4

Here's my *07 Pine Part-Time* vacationing at the Bellagio, Las Vegas


----------



## Deco

Jaune Day and 03 Caramel First.


----------



## Lanier

*05 Magenta City*


----------



## Deco

Bronze Day.


----------



## delmilano

My brand new 08 turquoise DAY.


----------



## nada

'08 Black Wristlet Clutch


----------



## nada

'07 Plomb Work


----------



## mischka

Here's my newest baby...Turq 05 First!!!


----------



## RealDealCollection

Here's me today with my F/W '04 Anis City bag:


----------



## fish0505

See my electric blue part time bbag!


----------



## BMac

Pics of new s/s 08 white SGH city!  Now I am ready for spring!


----------



## Liina

My only Bbag. 








I love it!


----------



## willowsmom

My light turq city


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Took 2 bbag pics this week .  05 black city


----------



## kattydc

Me and my EB courier again


----------



## Deco

My HG, RT Work.


----------



## sammydoll

SS08 Bouton D'Or City


----------



## brunettetiger

same outfit, two different bbags:
1) Black City
2) BG Pink Day


----------



## JadeLeaves

EB SGH Envelope Clutch with Chanel Necklace used as a strap.  I tried this on at a place I went to in Singapore, and paired the necklace with the clutch to see how it'll look like as a handbag because I'm expecting my EB SGH Envelope from Bal soon!

I didn't want to post this as a separate thread, hopefully this is the right place for it!

Thanks to the lovely *nada *for taking this pic!


----------



## pinkboudoir

Not sure if this is a keeper so been carrying her these 2 days, *SGH Sahara Day*!


----------



## Deco

I feel a GH PT binge coming on. May I present my very first GH PT in Mogano. This bag is the BEST in terms of over the shoulder clearance.


----------



## nada

Me and my Black Brief!


----------



## mshel




----------



## antakusuma

my city is broken in. soft and lovely... 

Beautiful weather today. Cool enough to wear my favourite leather jacket, warm enough to wear a dress...


----------



## Deco

Having a green leather explosion day. The timelessly lovely and peerless Anis City and 04 Khaki First.


----------



## RealDealCollection

Me today in warm weather clothes with my F/W '02 Marron suede Flat Hobo Messenger with pewter hardwear


----------



## vlore

Didn't post the pics...duh!!! That's how absent-minded I am after getting my Step


----------



## Cheshire Cat

With my wonderful SGH Magenta Hobo... I'm 4'11".


----------



## Deco

SGH Black Hobo with fabulously thick and super-saturated color.  Pardon the mess in my office.  It can get even worse than this ush:.


----------



## powderpuff100

2007 Vert Fonce Besace- 5'7" tall 118 pounds


----------



## antakusuma

i may have only one bbag... but i have alot of clothes. so here's me with my bbag peeking from the corner...


----------



## RealDealCollection

Here's me with my luscious S/S '04 Black City bag with pewter hardware  :


----------



## Deco

04 Rose City


----------



## nada

MY ROUGE VIF FIRST.


----------



## quilter

Camel City and I went to the Rally!(thanks for shirt Cheshire!)


----------



## mshel

Don't know why I'm posting as the colors turned out crap...bad pic.

Choc day with neutrals brown and black.


----------



## firstclass1

The yummy *'05 Caramel Work*


----------



## drati

S/S 08 Vert Thyme Day that I'm not likely to keep.


----------



## drati

F/W 07 Black Day with very soft, silky leather.


----------



## pinkboudoir

Today it's neutral with EB RH City. Had wanted to let this baby go but so busy with work didn't have time to really think so here she is in a bid to re-evaluate it's position in my bag collection.


----------



## Deco

Pewter Day.


----------



## mshel

Didn't know where to put this...not worthy of a thread of it's own, but...

This is for my gf who's very particular about mixing metals.  

She thinks the gold and silver hw puts limits on what you wear, but I disagree.  I know a lot of you feel the same as her.

I picked the one color in my closet that I would never purposely pick to go with the naturel brief with ggh.  It took me less than a minute, so with some effort, a better combo would give a better idea.

This is a heather gray sweater, gold and silver bangles, cream mother of pearl with gold chain and a silver belt with naturel brief with ggh.
I don't think the hardware should limit what you wear the bags with.  

Different lighting:


----------



## pinkboudoir

Going GREY with VT, I like the combo tho I am no fan of the colour grey.


----------



## Deco

The SLRRRRRRRRRRRPPPPPPP heard around the world: 04 PH Black City


----------



## aki_sato

Modelling Tomato before going to Work


----------



## drati

For you *Deco*: F/W 07 rouille city.


----------



## Andy_Sach

White t-shirt can go with everything
Here are my marigold 04 city, black 05 weekender and apple green 05 work


----------



## MarieG

'08 Pale Magenta Work




'06 Black City


----------



## aki_sato

Modelling *EB* before Work 

Chilly weather here in Sydney today at 21 deg ush:


----------



## RealDealCollection

Me w/ my '06 Greige (Cement) Aulmoniere Clutch standing in front of our baby apricot tree we planted last fall...it has beautiful blossoms, but the sky is too bright to see them ;o)


----------



## Deco

For *Firstclass !* I'm obedient :shame:.


----------



## nada

Me & My EB First!


----------



## verty

Sandstone City


----------



## drati

S/S 08 vert thyme day, take two.


----------



## drati

07 black day


----------



## lovelv

The beautiful ocean blue GSH









I love it


----------



## lovelv

Greige 06 and me










The best leather!!


----------



## lovelv

My favorite, teal 05










*Very nice* the blues and griege together


----------



## pinkboudoir

RH VT City again!


----------



## drati

More bags. Sorry, same old dress but I didn't have time to get changed ...

07 Mogano Part Time


----------



## drati

07 Rouille City. The last picture perhaps shows this hard to capture colour best. It's not as brown/dull as it looks in the first pic and not as orange as it looks in the second pic.


----------



## drati

08 Sahara Day.


----------



## drati

07 black day


----------



## pinkboudoir

Sienna RH Day. I think the combo of the Day & my denim mini makes me look super short, not that I am tall to begin with.


----------



## lizz

Sahara SGH part-time.


----------



## BellaShoes

Here I am heading out today in my strappy snakeskin Manolos and my SGH Day...

(personal pic)


----------



## cityoflight

GGH envelope clutch




​


----------



## cityoflight




----------



## cityoflight

o6 black shopping






















​


----------



## cityoflight

*08 BG Work

**











*

*



*

*






*

*






*​


----------



## cityoflight

*08 EB Work*​*



*

*






*

*









*
​


----------



## MarieG

'06 Black City


----------



## toiletduck

'06 Red Twiggy

One of my favourites because the leather is so smooshy and it's the perfect red!


----------



## delmilano

*Drati*, here are some modeling pics for you. 
Miss 08 SB MU, i've added a small silver bracelet, much easier to carry as a clutch.


----------



## sammydoll

SS08 Bouton D'or City again! )


----------



## chpwhy




----------



## toiletduck

2007 Rouille City


----------



## solstice7

My new (well, relatively) 07 naturel city!





http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y1...om/albums/y19/solstice7/th_DSCN1633.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Cute dress!!! 
Me & my 05' First


----------



## ShoeLover

Today with my 07' black city.


----------



## hoochie5diba

i love how you can wear your bag 3ways, with the large strap and 2 with the shoulder straps. The leather keeps getting softer the more and more I wear it, and my bag matches with everything I wear!


----------



## pinkboudoir

With Sienna Day & BG City!


----------



## Deco

For *Slinkies* : Bordeaux Work.


----------



## aki_sato

On one fine Saturday 

Farah, if you are seeing this, thank you for the gorgeous strawberry!
I love it!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Such a beautiful color!!!

Me with my 07' black city again! I'll try to use my other b-bags soon ok?


----------



## pinkboudoir

With my mini matelasse.


----------



## LV3J

Black PT w/ GGH...Was so excited to try it on, I didn't even bother to dress up...


----------



## bellapsyd

my new GGH French Blue (co-worker sold it to me!!!!).  Please excuse the massive mess in my room.


----------



## gemruby41

Bubblegum part-time.


----------



## annemerrick

My Black Shopping...I love this bag SO MUCH!!!


----------



## suzie w

my first post here....


2008 Light Magenta City w/ GSH

me - in a classic black velvet long juicy jacket, black lululemon pants, black tank with my fav Tory Burch flats in GSH!!!


----------



## vlore

08 EB RG City


----------



## nada

This is for you, *sparkle2808* - my ink twiggy.


----------



## Luvhandbags!

08 Bouton D'or Messenger


----------



## helenc

My rouge vif first on its way out for dinner.


----------



## Taupy

The 05 Olive City is made for me


----------



## shyne1025

Here's me...


----------



## shyne1025

hehe... I mean.. Rj...

So here's another pic this time... its really me! ( without my face though.. im shy.. )


----------



## viciel

06' Gris Fonce Twiggy


----------



## helenc

My violet GSH brief


----------



## Deco

Mogano SGH PT, with plenty of handle clearance even over a leather coat.


----------



## Deco

From winter to summer:  excepting 80degrees temp in Denver today.  Time for Anis


----------



## pinkboudoir

EB City!


----------



## Deco

80 degress yesterday, snow today. Typical Denver Spring . Time for 05 White Day.


----------



## aki_sato

Different takes with Seafoam 2004


----------



## Sialia

Heading out the door for work in my parka and Sorels on a -40C day . Somehow I don't think this is what Balenciaga was picturing when they were designing their bags .

F/W 07 Sienna/Tabac City


----------



## Sialia

And this is what's under the parka...

(F/W 07 Sienna/Tabac City again)


----------



## RealDealCollection

Here's me with my newly found dream bag, F/W '03 Olive Brown Hobo Messenger bag with pewter hardware.  It has some extra holes on the strap that will make it even longer...I'll have to try that out tomorrow:






 I love this bag so much, it's perfect with jeans, which I wear nearly every day


----------



## brunettetiger

Pine and I


----------



## brunettetiger

Black Work GGH
(modeling while on the phone with nanaz)


----------



## Deco

VF SGH Day.


----------



## ikaesmallz

Black envelope clutch w/ GGH





Rouge vermillion city w/ GGH


----------



## ShoeLover

Everyone looks amazing!!!
Me with my Sandstone work


----------



## cityoflight

*GGH black envelope clutch*​ 










​


----------



## drati

Black Courier S/S 06


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Took Balenciaga out yesterday - 05 city:


----------



## gemruby41

'08 Coral Red First


----------



## initialed

Here I am with my black RH work.


----------



## Deco

04 Black PH City.


----------



## chonhatai

My holiday in Chiangrai.


----------



## odd

my anthracity and my little baby bump.


----------



## bgyoshi

With my bleu glacier city at Cherry Blossom festival on that one weekend when it hit 80 in SF!!


----------



## Deco

Violet SGH Work :boxing:


----------



## kattydc

My Tomato 07 Day... Yummy Leather Everrrrrr


----------



## pluiee

04 pistachio first! 

worn by the strap





on the shoulder


----------



## uab*mom

Me and my Scrumptious French Blue GGH Part Time!!!
My First BBag Ever !!!!!!!!!   so happy


----------



## mshel

I'm so glad I have a black bbag.  I really love how it goes w/everything.  (But I wish I had more colors so you wouldn't have to see it over and over and over LOL.)  But, that's DECO's job...so I'll just keep posting my black and brown!

It was too dark I think so here's another sitting down.


----------



## flower71

first pic on this forum! my black city RH 08...


----------



## flower71

another pic


----------



## Deco

The wettest, blackest Ink Day ever.


----------



## pluiee

03SS Black PW First  it was really warm today so i celebrated by wearing shorts and my new scarf to a concert!


----------



## Deco

Oh ye of little faith . 04 Seafoam Purse :greengrin:.
pics (or perhaps just my $hitty camera ) can't remotely capture the richness of this color, but this is the best I can do for now.


----------



## nada

My PT Beige fabric/white leather!


----------



## nada

My 04 Pewter First!


----------



## nada

'05 Magenta First!!


----------



## firstclass1

my latest HG:  the *'05 Apple-Green Work*


----------



## Deco

How appropriate that I should follow *firstclass*'s pics . Her Caramel Apple thread made me crave for a bright, juicy, crisp green. I don't have Apple Green :cry:, but here's Vert Gazon Work.
























doesn't hurt to show VG and AG side by side either. Here's *firstclass*'s Apple Green Work (I'm sure sweet *firstclass* won't mind my photo theft ).


----------



## sammydoll

Okay, so my Bal isn't the center of attention here, but my friend took this picture of me today and i thought you guys may like it anyway :O)






It's my Bouton D'or City, though obviously you can't tell


----------



## Deco

RV Purse, enjoying a second lease on life.


----------



## brunettetiger

Anthra GGH Day - all dressed up


----------



## brunettetiger

Black City


----------



## brunettetiger




----------



## maddie4242

Hi ladies
here I am with my favourite bag, a black city 07 -  I'm 5'5 (168 cm)
Mette


----------



## Deco

04 Lilac City.  Not even broken in yet :shame:.


----------



## Deco

Had to bust out 04 Seafoam Purse again . Who'd'a thunk I'd love it this much? Not I! But I'm smitten for sure.


----------



## slinks

Did anyone wonder where our dear *Danae* has been? NYC!! We had such a fun day, and *Danae* even found an 04 Lilac classsique! Here are pics of *Danae* and *Slinks* hamming it up in front of the famous brick wall 

First up - all the CPs that live inside our matching black Works...








And here are the 04 Lilacs - Danae's first and my MU clutch...






And the matching Black works...


----------



## candi_s

my precious anthracite RH work!


----------



## pink876

My very first post 
Here is my new Magenta City: I bought it during my holiday in Paris and I love it


----------



## Deco

My one and only Men's Day in Marine.


----------



## pink876

This was my first Balenciaga bag: my Twiggy comes from the Koh Samui boutique in London Covent Garden.







And my last purchase, a pair of Balenciaga sunglasses


----------



## Babi

I'm in  with slinks & danae pictures!

And I'm just adding a picture of me before going to the park with my dog and one of my HGs... 05 caramel day!
Sorry for the boring outfit!


----------



## bagmad73

08 Magenta Day with RH


----------



## sparkle2808

Here's my match-matchy items: CR RH Day with my Lobster (Mazda 3):


----------



## scarlet_windsor

'02 Fbf


----------



## Nanaz

_*GGH Black Flat Clutch.*_


----------



## slinks

*Danae* and *Slinks*' excellent adventures in NYC continue... 

Here's *Danae* - she reminds me of a modern-day Annie Hall a bit 





And here I am, wearing my usual palette of black and grey :shame:


----------



## Nanaz

*Me & Jaune.*


----------



## delmilano

After seeing Nanaz' fab pics with her beautiful Jaune, i wanted to post pics of my little cutie Jaune right after her Giant Work sister. Here is my Jaune CP&me.


----------



## MarieG

'08 Turquoise Work


----------



## glossie

06 emerald city in shanghai


----------



## gaga80

*Me and my lovely Magenta City *
*(My very first Bbag. )*


----------



## drati

S/S 07 Black Brief.


----------



## drati

S/S 08 Vert Thyme Day.


----------



## brunettetiger

Me & My Beloved Black City (again!)


----------



## Deco

Violet SGH Work


----------



## Deco

Rouge Theater Work.


----------



## pluiee

i know there are sometimes questions about being able to use bal at night for more formal functions and this is one of my suggestions!


----------



## brunettetiger

Another beloved...Black GGH Work


----------



## Sophie

I  my Magenta Flat Clutch GSH!


----------



## Deco

Black SGH Hobo (with a tiny sneak peek of EB CP).


----------



## sammydoll

08 White City w/ GSH :O)  A bit sick in these, i'm afraid


----------



## helenc

A couple of photos of me with my 08 turq city. It sure adds a pop of colour to a wintery outfit.


----------



## lilflobowl

with my eb first! apologies for the grumpy face


----------



## purplewithenvy

Some quick pics of Jaune Work!


----------



## jo_ee

SS 08 Electric Blue GGH City


----------



## jo_ee

S/S 08 Turquoise RH Work


----------



## junokarlo

boredom strikes back...me being mary kate.lol


----------



## josieann

TURQ 08' WE. Just arrived!!! TY Bill and Daphne


----------



## karenab

Having fun with my black GGH clutch wristlet:


----------



## Deco

My favorite Bal brown: Mogano SGH PT


----------



## pghandbag




----------



## Jzlyn

here's me with *EB Work* and my red heels 





another one with my *VD Day*


----------



## karenab

Natural Twiggy:


----------



## nada

*My latest addition - 08 Turq. First!*


----------



## Deco

Bordeaux Work.


----------



## ShoeLover

My Vert D' Eau


----------



## ibagz

jaune sgh city


----------



## sammydoll

My first real day out with my White SGH City :O)  Excuse the scary wide-eyed face, haha











^^ With my new Betsey Johnson shoess, yayy


----------



## H_addict

Here is me wearing my Jaune Part Time w/GGH


----------



## Deco

My Uber-Fabulous 03 Black First PH.  Looooooove the longer strap.  And the leather defies description .


----------



## Lasmico

These are my first pics on this thread :shame:. Yesterday we went to see a famous Dj on a disco. This is my 05 black first


----------



## brunettetiger

Me and My Violet First:shame:


----------



## Juliesb

Here I am with my Truffle Work 07 and my Black City 08


----------



## Jzlyn

off to work with my *VG First*



http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2361/2500374547_e63555117e.jpg


----------



## Deco

For *nicole*: Seafoam Purse.


----------



## ShoeLover

My tomato & I this weekend:




^^^My husband didn't like this outfit at all!!! He said the shirt didn't go with the rest!


----------



## south-of-france

2005 black Twiggy and LV scarf, on a casual day:


----------



## Deco

Indigo Work & 03 Black First PH


----------



## drati

Rouille Day with the best leather ever. Thanks Nanaz.


----------



## Deco

04 Black City PH:


----------



## pinkboudoir

CR 08 City.


----------



## pinkboudoir

EB City.


----------



## pinkboudoir

SGH Sahara Day & Sienna Day.


----------



## pinkboudoir

Mini Matelasse.


----------



## Deco

04 Marron Twiggy


----------



## mshel

What has become my favorite bag: 05 Choc Day


----------



## Jzlyn

Black SGH Envelope Clutch


----------



## Jzlyn

casual day out with the jaune city


----------



## Queenie

2005 Bordeaux City


----------



## nada

*A sunny sunday out with my 04 Anis Mini Classique!*


----------



## Deco

Pewter Day


----------



## nuanthurd

- My new city coral red s/s 08 "just arrived to me for a few day" 
- My first Bbag "Giant Gold Hobo White"


----------



## karenab

05 magenta twiggy and me:


----------



## vlore

Out to dinner with DH with my *Medium Black Matelasse.
*


----------



## Heath-kkf

Violet 07 First & Lilac 06 Shoulder


----------



## Deco

06 Lilac Day.


----------



## karenab

Me with 05 black city:


----------



## Deco

The Ultimate Moto Bag, with a very unMoto outfit.  I love contradictions.
04 Black City (yes, again)


----------



## pghandbag

I wore this to teach my evening course.


----------



## sammydoll

SS2008 Bouton D'or City


----------



## lilflobowl

First day out with my Tomato SGH PT!


----------



## Deco

04 Eggplant City (for *Slinkies *)


----------



## brunettetiger

Today was a great day for purple!!! Here's me and my 07 Violet First off to work this morning:


----------



## brunettetiger

'08 Turqey Workey - I am so in love with this bag


----------



## Deco

Blueberry Day


----------



## karenab

So in honour of just returning from seeing my fave movie, Sex and The City, I took the 05 city so here's another shot. Again!!

ps. RUN don't walk to see this movie if you ever loved watching the show (and wear heels too - of course I didn't and felt so. Flat!!!!!)..






Without flash


----------



## nada

*BOUTON D'OR FIRST!*


----------



## roussel

My work outfit for today... Jaune Step with Bal floral sandals.


----------



## drati

Casual with plomb city


----------



## Nanaz

*07 GGH Cafe Day..*


----------



## pinkboudoir

EB City & Sahara SGH Day.


----------



## slinks

Deco in all her fabulousness, carrying SGH Mogano PT... and me looking like a displaced NYer in head-to-toe black, with my 05 Black Work.


----------



## roussel

Wearing my 07 Black GSH city to work today...


----------



## Antubella

Hi ladies,
Sorry for late..:shame: Finnally my Jumpsuit's pics!
...and my 07 ivory


----------



## Antubella

...and Ivory First 07 Jaune City 07 Magenta work 08


----------



## vlore

Out to dinner with hubby and my GGH Black PT


----------



## vlore

I have enlarged this one which shows the PT better. Sorry for using two posts


----------



## lingtsui

My 05 turq day


----------



## Deco

RV Purse


----------



## Deco

Violet GGH Day


----------



## Nanaz

*EB Work.*


----------



## antakusuma

haven't posted since i first got it. wearing one of my new maxi dresses.


----------



## brunettetiger

GGH Pine City on a Warm Summer Day!


----------



## helenc

My new tabac first


----------



## Deco

Vert Fonce SGH Day


----------



## guccisima

My first action shot.
Me and my GGH City in truffle.


----------



## pluiee

i went out with the turkey (as del "M" calls it! this photo is for you my dear) today.


----------



## PHENOMENON

This is my first post in this thread  Featuring my one and only Bbag, Pine city


----------



## cityoflight

08 coral red work

sorry for bad quality pics :'(


----------



## cityoflight

07 SGH black flat clutch in action


----------



## goldilocks10023

My first photo here!  Sorry for the terrible lighting...

My navy 05 first-


----------



## Jzlyn

For work: Navy knitted top, white skirt, navy heels and white box.











Close up of heels and bbag:


----------



## cityoflight

06 day


----------



## Antubella

Hi ladies! For you Magenta Work 08 Pics...


----------



## urbangrid

06 Black Twiggy


----------



## drati

Vert Thyme Part-time that I am still a bit on the fence about. Sorry the photos are so blurry, it was a cold grey day today, difficult to get enough light anywhere near the mirror to take decent photos.


----------



## nada

*GSH Violet Envelope Clutch*








*BRONZE FIRST!*


----------



## Antubella

*Blue India City 06*

My princess..I love her sooooooooo much ! 
She's here for first time...sharing this moment with you is a big pleasure girls  !!


----------



## Shea

My first photo on tPF!

Me with my '06 Truffle First.


----------



## drati

More vt part-time pics. Although it's a spring/summer colour I think it goes really well with black. What do you think? I still don't think any of the pictures show the colour accurately but then I'm not even sure what the colour is, it changes so much in different lights. 











The strap is long enough to wear cross body. 






And vert thyme gets along well with my skull.


----------



## firstclass1

*combined the '05 turquoise Work with the just arrived brand-new leather hoodie-jacket Mike&Chris in Indigo - today*


----------



## cityoflight

Black shopping


----------



## sunny07

My ridiculously soft and wrinkled 06 black day (that seriously could pass for an 05!! and yes that shirt is super wrinkled :shame and of course the famous Ms. RT day.


----------



## MarieG

'05 Magenta Work


----------



## brunettetiger

'07 Violet First


----------



## cityoflight

05 Olive green shopping




​ 



​ 



​


----------



## cityoflight

*07 SGH Black flat clutch*


----------



## sammydoll

SS07 Vert D'eau City


----------



## Deco

05 Black City.  none better


----------



## Deco

Black mood continues:  07 SGH Black Day


----------



## FashionMIKE

My men's day =]


----------



## Deco

04 Lilac City.  Sorry for the excessive pics.  I just love this bag!


----------



## bellapsyd

not wearing, but action shot.  My camera accidentally misfired and took this picture.  My vert d'eau work


----------



## tatertot

My 08 turquoise part time w/ GSH


----------



## BellaShoes

Paired with my Louboutin Patent Grey Decollette.....


----------



## MarieG

White SGH Flat Clutch


----------



## Jzlyn

On holiday in Sanya, China with my broken in VG First


----------



## Deco

Silver City, with and without flash


----------



## Antubella

My '07 Ivory first


----------



## umimaddicted

2008 Pre Fall Sapphire Day


----------



## jo_ee

08 Turquoise RH Work
08 Sahara SGH Work 

Winter in Australia


----------



## sammydoll

ss07 Vert Deau City


----------



## Vida from Milan

Me&my white first (SS08)!!!


----------



## sammydoll

Darling boyfriend carrying my Vert Deau City on Saturday.. i was tired and when i asked him to carry it he started strutting, tehee :O)

edit- he's 6'7'' and 170lbs for reference, lmao!


----------



## mariabdc

My first Bal!  06 truffle Day... I am in love!


----------



## Deco

Pewter Day


----------



## Deco

Perfect gym bag:  Emerald Courier


----------



## Deco

Still on a metallics kick:  Silver City reprise


----------



## Z&J

My Sapphire Twiggy


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*So I got a little bored after work today and decided to take some pics of my newbies with different outfits on. My mirror looks dirty, the picture quality is poor, and the shot is off...but you get the picture *


----------



## Deco

Tomato Flat Messenger


----------



## Nanaz

*Vert Thyme RH Work.*


----------



## Nanaz

*Argent RH Work.*


----------



## Nanaz

*Coral Day.*


----------



## Tokyo

_05 BlackCity05 BG work(with my twin sister) _


----------



## beauxgoris

Me and my shopping tote:


----------



## tatertot

My much beloved Sandstone GGH weekender


----------



## tatertot

Finally took a few shots of my linen and Vert Gazon work, love this bag for summer.


----------



## cityoflight

*coral red work*


----------



## cityoflight

*GGH weekender*


----------



## lilasianvixen77

My 07 Sienna Twiggy...on our way out for the day!


----------



## meyan

With Miss Black Part-Time regular hardware and friends...


----------



## guccisima

No the best pic.:shame: Me and my beloved truffle City.


----------



## MarieG

My fiance after coming home tipsy from a work function  

'07 Black Work


----------



## bedhead

05 Rouge Theater Day & 06 Emerald First (and my favorite Louboutins)


----------



## Deco

Vert Fonce SGH Day


----------



## Deco

RT Work (nope, that's NOT a Weekender).  Please pardon the office mess:shame:


----------



## roussel

08 Sapphire City...


----------



## sunshine074

Me and my husband.


----------



## swissaus

DSCN4778-crop.JPG (104.0 KB)

Me and my very first BBag. 08 Bouton D'or city


----------



## Deco

Bordeaux Work (for Slinkies )


----------



## roussel

Is there really no love for yellow floral brief?


----------



## roussel

Another with the yellow floral brief...


----------



## Tokyo

04 black PH Twiggy! The leather is super soft! One of my favourite


----------



## drati

Somebody asked about spring/summer colours in winter. I think they can work really well:

Sahara Day









Vert Thyme Part-Time


----------



## binky

My very first action shot! Vert Thyme GGH Work


----------



## roussel

Ok this may be the last set wearing yellow floral brief for now, been carrying her for 3 days straight and enjoying her.


----------



## beauxgoris

Me and Black WE!


----------



## karenab

Me with the white oval clutch - I had just walked in from a night out and so took the pics:


----------



## ladyisobel

f/w 08 black cherry, VERY difficult to capture the true colour though !


----------



## lizz

GSH sahara part-time.


----------



## lizz

Cornflower city. I'm 5'8" for reference.


----------



## Antubella

My *jaune city *with my Sergio Rossi platform sandals


----------



## oogiewoogie

BC Sgh Day ...

*please excuse the pasty white legs.... reference 5'2"*


----------



## cityoflight

*08 Antracite MU







*​


----------



## cityoflight

*06 white Day

i'm 5'3"
*​


----------



## cityoflight

*05 black First*





​


----------



## cityoflight

04 black City
​ 















​


----------



## purplewithenvy

Me kickin' in with Vert D'eau City and my new Prada sunglasses 






Peace and


----------



## sunny07

Finally pulled out my work today- poor thing has probably been used 5 times at most...the handles are just too short!! But anyways, I took modeling pics while I was in a dressing room- can anyone guess which dressing room it was?  So classy.......yup, that would be Tar-_jay_


----------



## MarieG

*'06 Truffle City*





*'05 Magenta Work*





*'07 Black Work*


----------



## initialed

I wore my Make-up last night


----------



## roussel

08 Sapphire City today


----------



## initialed

I wore my Work today.


----------



## Deco

Mogano SGH PT.  ok, so I match my furniture and stacks of paper:shame:


----------



## slinks

*Deco* is always a tough act to follow... but here we go anyway. My new 2007 Vert Fonce Day - I got her from a wonderful PFer and haven't put her down since I got her last week.


----------



## red vine

2008 First - my first bal!

I am 5'.


----------



## Jzlyn

*Miss EB Work and CL EB Pigalles*





Outdoors in natural light





In the lift


----------



## lilflobowl

with my new hotdog!


----------



## brunettetiger

this is for u nanaz


----------



## cityoflight

*08 BG Work












*​


----------



## Jzlyn

*Bal du jour - VG First*


----------



## pinkboudoir

BG 08 City & Sienna Day.


----------



## nada

Modeling pic in my pj party of a black male messenger bbag bought in our HK trip meant for my *DH*. But i ended up using it the next day. Great bag - i'll definitely use it again.


----------



## Deco

Vert Gazon Work


----------



## ShoeLover

Everybody looks great!!! I love this thread!!!
*josieann*-your we is absolutely gorgeous!!! You're sooo lucky!!!

Here's my with my 05' first. I apologize for the horrible phone pictures


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I realized how bad my first looks in the phone pic, so here's another picture that shows her true beauty. Isn't she pretty???


----------



## malteserus

Here's my red 2007 tomato first with red boots.


----------



## Ferocia*Coutura

My Sienna City. . . I love it! I consider the City one of my "small-sized" bags, I didn't realize it's actually on the larger size until I saw these photos. I LOVE MY BAG!


----------



## brigadeiro

Unflattering pic, but the only one I have with my City Indigo:




Shoes: Christian Louboutin Electric Blue Simples, Mini-dress (I added leggings before leaving the house): BCBG Max Azria, Nude slip.


----------



## Deco

08 Turq SGH PT. I need more GH PTs






Work-ready version


----------



## imisstruffle

Three pics of me wearing my delicious seafom messenger with a mushroom  Sophia Kokosalaki dress for contrast...
Pic 1 shows the bag on the shortest  setting. 
Pic 2 shows the bag on the 7th longest setting, my preferred  length.
Pic 3 shows her on the longest setting. Wow. Ends at my knees. Good  for l-o-n-g girls. I'm only 5'3". ush:


----------



## juicy couture jen

My only Balenciaga and I.  Black first ,  I think its 2008, purchased from Aloha Rag.  Carried as handheld, and on shoulder.


----------



## roussel

Balenciaga 07 Black Whistle with Ostrich trim and rose gold hardware


----------



## roussel

Took yellow floral out again...


----------



## MarieG

*My '05 Turquoise City*


----------



## delmilano

My 07 sandstone shoulder, i love this size for parties and use it a lot as a week end bag.


----------



## delmilano

I've been on vacation for two weeks, without internet access, no tpf, so here are some more modeling pics, because i missed this forum so much.
My 05 teal work, my beloved HG.


----------



## Deco

07 Anthracite Work.


----------



## roussel

More of black whistle...


----------



## spylove22

argent day rh



	

		
			
		

		
	
 black city SGH 08


----------



## purplekicks

My first bbag, Mr. Black Work!


----------



## Jzlyn

*Bal du jour - VG First*

Paired with an ASOS dress, a pair of suede FCUK boots in Seoul, South Korea


----------



## antakusuma

i proudly present my very new EB GGH Work...the colour is so strong i love love love it.


----------



## Deco

RV Purse


----------



## lilflobowl

BF, Hot Dog & I at the Singapore Botanic Gardens!


----------



## roussel

Took Jaune Step out for work today
Jcrew shirtdress, black leggings, Express belt, BCBG pumps


----------



## michellen




----------



## kattydc

RV FIRST 07


----------



## kattydc

BLACK WORK 08


----------



## glossie

06 Cornflower First. my heigh: 1.58m.


----------



## Nanaz

*Me and GGH Coral Money Wallet.*  *And Nicole i cleaned my mirror.*


----------



## Nanaz

*Me and Black City w/CH.*


----------



## Nanaz

*Me and lucious GSH Mogano Work.*


----------



## Nanaz

*One more.*


----------



## Deco

Ink Day


----------



## greenrox

so i just decided to take some pictures of my new weekender i purchased from the bal store in California. i'm obsessed. take it everywhere from the gym to the grocery. it's so soft and luxurious.


----------



## fashionispoison

more in my blog


----------



## Deco

*Jira *put me in the mood for Jaune


----------



## karenab

With the vert gazon day GGH:


----------



## Antubella

Corset,Longuette skirt & Black chain sandals with My Black Matelassè

A total black look for night!


----------



## Deco

Vert Fonce SGH Day.  Thankfully you're spared the banged-up shin shots today


----------



## karenab

ok thats wierd. The pics vanished. Put them back again:


----------



## feisty_queen

Going out shopping with my 08 Turquoise city~


----------



## Deco

04 Marron Twiggy


----------



## MarieG

'06 Black City 








'05 Magenta Work


----------



## drati

Rouille 07 Day brightening up a dull wet winter's day. 

(It is a dull day, rouille looks brighter and deeper than in these pics but it's just so hard to capture.)


----------



## drati

Black Courier action shot, taken by my 11 year old daughter on holiday last week. Sorry, boring old outfit but we were on holiday somewhere cold and packed minimally and for me black coat and jeans were basically it.


----------



## helen wiriatsan

Me with my black RTT, ready to go to work.


----------



## Ferocia*Coutura

Sienna City and BC Work.  On two separate occasions.  I didn't really care that the BC Work did not coordinate the rest of my outift, but I didn't care -- it needed to make its debut! Plus, I just had way too much to carry and I needed to use something bigger than the City (which, coincidentally, wouldn't have matched much either).  My black Botkier trigger would have worked perfectly, or my black Minkoff MA, but WHO CARES???


----------



## drati

Anthracite 08 work in need of some wearing in, snapped in a hurry in a changing room somewhere (*karenab*, did you start that trend? Brilliant idea).


----------



## Nanaz

*Me with 07 Violet MU.*


----------



## Nanaz

*GGH VG Day. LOVE*


----------



## Deco

Pewter Day (sorry folks, prepare to have to see the unsightly shins for a while... those flesh scars don't heal too quick at my advanced age ush.


----------



## guccisima

With my new to me 05 taupe city.


----------



## ShoeLover

*guccisima*-your taupe looks soooo beautiful!!! I love your scarf too!!!
My sandstone work:


----------



## brunettetiger

My soft & smooshy Fall'08 Black GSH Envelope Clutch











kickin it with my Patent MJ Manolos!


----------



## Nanaz

*^^BT - I can't get enough of VG.*


----------



## pinkboudoir

Saddle Work.


----------



## binky

Vert Thyme GGH Work


----------



## pghandbag

Wearing my Black Day with marc by marc jacobs shoes and a random dress from kohls.


----------



## Antubella

A sunny day with my sun ray!


----------



## Deco

My brand spanking new (to me) 05 Black Day.  Please pardon basket of _products ush: _in the background


----------



## Ferocia*Coutura

Once again, my bag doesn't quite coordinate with my outfit.  I was probably better off with the Sienna City, but my training materials require a larger tote. . .  (Just an excuse to wear the Work).  I was tempted to throw on the Day, but it seemed a little bit too much of a "ketchup & mustard" kind of outfit.


----------



## cityoflight

*
05 dolma green mini mini twiggy



*​


----------



## cityoflight

*06 Emerald green twiggy*


----------



## sparkle2808

My apologies for being a bad photographer.

Wearing BG First to work:





Wearing SB City to work in a conservation office:


----------



## Babi

So...I think you're going to hate me, posting my pics everywhere, but I need advice! Here's my new 02 caramel drawstring hobo and my 05 caramel day...Do you think I should keep also the 05 Caramel?


----------



## brunettetiger

'07 Black City - I think she is finally broken in?


----------



## delmilano

My VF weekender escorted me on my client's falcon, a day work trip Paris-Corsica (an island down south of france). No ladies, the jet isn't mine, i'm just a poor employee. It was a surealistic journey, felt like a star for a couple of hours!!!!  I'm so glad i kept my VF WE, now i don't feel that it's too huge on me anymore. VF's leather is the best once broken in.


----------



## CandyJanney

My new baby!! Amethyst Giant City with GSH! Can't wait to break her in.


----------



## karenab

My black flat GGH clutch again:


----------



## Deco

07 Anthra Work


----------



## happychica87

Me with my 08 anthra work today


----------



## roussel

Jaune step with Plenty by Tracy Reese dress


----------



## Vida from Milan

It's time to show miss Snow White in all her outfits for this summer!!!


----------



## Jerevka

Me with my *08 GGH Bubblegum Pink Day* on vacation!


----------



## brunettetiger

Ms Violet went out for a spin today!!!


----------



## Bagologist

This is me with my S/S 08 Bubblegum Pink GGH City at the Wycelf Jean concert at Hard Rock Hotel and Casino @ The Joint here in Las Vegas on Saturday.. and just a warning for anyone who wants to see a show at The Joint **Purses that are 14 x 8 or larger are NOT ALLOWED inside...they are considered too big***I found this out the hard way 2 weeks ago along with my sister who was carrying an LV Montorgueil GM when we attended a concert there for the first time...they will make you check them in at the coat check..just a heads up that's all..

The only reason why I am seen here with my bag inside because this concert was supposed to be Poolside but they moved it inside to The Joint because of rain...


----------



## mariabdc

casual outfit with anthra MU...


----------



## happychica87

Here's me with my turq city today


----------



## Ferocia*Coutura

Two outfit-days:  RT Day with black Target by Alice Temperley dress and Prada wedges; Sienna City with 18th Amendment Harlows and BR lace sash-tie top, Stuart Weitzman silver metallic flats.


----------



## Deco

RV Purse.  *Slinkies*, notice the shoes?


----------



## pinkboudoir

Pine/Vert Foret SGH PT.


----------



## cityoflight

*Another day in Paris with ....08 BG work

**



*​* 
**



*​* 










*​* 
*​* 







*


----------



## DezinerPurseFan

Me and my Sahara Work SGH :


----------



## LostInBal

*Me with this 05 Black Diamond   *


----------



## pinkboudoir

*Vert Thym Work* on her first day out.​


----------



## Nanaz

*GSH EB PT.*


----------



## Deco

*nanazy*, we both carried our SGH PTs today!

Here is Mogano.


----------



## pekie

all you ladies look totally fab with your bags!!

Heres with my saph day..


----------



## labelfiend

Sapphire Twiggy then Amethyste MU


----------



## LostInBal

*08 Black Cherry MU Clutch *


----------



## delmilano

My 06 lilac first with an olive dress, i love how these two colors complement each other.


----------



## lilflobowl

with my mini-mini dolma green twiggy


----------



## Ferocia*Coutura

RT Day & Sienna City


----------



## beauxgoris

Here's my *new* Grenat Work (my first work bag!!!)


----------



## pinkboudoir

*VT Work again!!!*​


----------



## labelfiend

08 GGH Anthra City (With, then without flash)


----------



## Deco

Violet GGH Day


----------



## cityoflight

*2001 Whipstitch Tote*

​


----------



## cityoflight

*mogano courier
*​


----------



## cityoflight

*sgh sienna city













*





​


----------



## karenab

Plomb 07 city with SGH - my first ever SGH bbag!

Shown against black. 











and when came in from work today:


----------



## Deco

*Karenab* inspired me to whip out Plomb SGH Work


----------



## forgreens

05 turq city!


----------



## pasdoy

wow so nice picture here


----------



## starryapple

*my first post with my first Balenciaga~!
sorry about the second picture...i'm a Chanel addict! *

p.s. does anybody know which collection/season my purse is from? thanks!


----------



## purplewithenvy

EB SGH PT! (excuse my messy room  )


----------



## beauxgoris

*Chocolate Bag:*










*Black Bag:*


----------



## pinkboudoir

*EB SGH PT!!!*


----------



## foxyqt

*07 VG First*


----------



## ccchristinems

Just found this forgotten picture of me and my oval in Miami last spring


----------



## purplewithenvy

My EB SGH PT! I can't put her down!


----------



## CoutureObsessed

Argent RH Work


----------



## Deco

A rare, exotic bird sighting: Metallic Powder Pink Day


----------



## Deco

Silver City & 04 Black PH First


----------



## juicy couture jen

My new BG first.


----------



## labelfiend

Coral Red GGH City (Still trying to decide if she is a keeper- Ruby is taunting me)


----------



## roussel

Ruby City RH


----------



## Deco

French Blue Day


----------



## MarieG

'05 Turquoise Work


----------



## vikianderson

*'08 black MU*


----------



## vikianderson

*'08 black cherry first*


----------



## nada

Me in my Argent Day and DH in his Male Black Messenger. Our holidays at Otaru - Hokkaido!






Me in my 03 PH Black First at Tomita Farm, Hokkaido!


----------



## Deco

For *Nicole*: Tomato Courier and iridescent Plomb SGH Work


----------



## glossie

*ItsMyWorld* > ask her in the COMMENTS thread? 


forgot to indicate this is the First style.


----------



## karenab

My ever first make up clutch!! 08 amethyst:







Which was inside the 07 Plomb city sgh:


----------



## delmilano

Me and my 06 gris foncé first, i  this color.
DH caught me taking these pics.


----------



## Samia

06 Caramel First


----------



## Deco

Jaune Day


----------



## Deco

Marine Men's Day


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*Yesterday's Outfit: Black Work w/GGH*










*Today's Outfit: Amethyst City*


----------



## CandyJanney

EB City with GSH! I'm 5'6 and 145lbs =P (diet on Monday!)


----------



## glossie




----------



## drati

Super soft squishy black courier


----------



## drati

Vert Thyme Part Time


----------



## drati

Camel Part Time 

(sorry for the bad quality pics, they don't do her justice but I just wanted to share)


----------



## Deco

For *Beauxgoris & Drati*: Tomato Courier


----------



## Deco

Seafoam Purse PH;  couldn't quite capture the color, especially in the last pic that turned out rather green/yellow, but you get the idea


----------



## Ferocia*Coutura

All different days -- the blazer photos are "work days" and the romper + boots is definitely weekend!


----------



## sparkle2808

Wearing FW07 VD Twiggy with DVF skirt:




Lucky charm a gift from sweet PFer Pinkboudoir.


----------



## Deco

Example of how a Bbag with utter crap leather can still be lovely and yummy: 08 Turq SGH PT


----------



## cityoflight

*04 Black city*​


----------



## purplekicks

The bag got cut off but I still liked the picture


----------



## sep

This is my first BBag and my first post here...

*VT GGH PT*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## sep

^^ PM'd u 

*Rubisse RH City*


----------



## jroos




----------



## CoutureObsessed

Pics of Miss Argent Work on her Maiden Voyage . Please excuse the super casual attire - I was leaving to run errands when I took these ush:!


----------



## MarieG

Hi ladies,

here are some new pics with my '05 Turquoise City, '05 Magenta Work and '05 Turquoise Work


----------



## melodywei

My yellow city,,,I like like like itGreat for summer! And my ruby weekender.


----------



## anthyfrank

Finally .... My new turqouise 08


----------



## Deco

05 Bordeaux Work


----------



## roussel

Some action pics from my last Vegas escapade with my Charbon Day GGH.

Cocodrillo these are for you.





So many sale items at Jimmy Choo





At Jean Philippe Patisserie... yum yum!


----------



## BurberryLvr

08 SB PT


----------



## drati

Almost spring, pasty winter skin, pulling out some dresses, dreaming of summer with my tomato shoulder ...


----------



## drati

Black Pochette.


----------



## Deco

One of my all time HGs: Eggplant Purse


----------



## mariabdc

08 anthra Day... I am in love!


----------



## mariabdc

More!


----------



## londondolly

'08 Magenta Beautyyyy..


----------



## Deco

Bubblegum GGH PT.  The bicycle brooch is on my thigh to hide a nasty pen mark on the suede that no dry cleaner has been able to remove.


----------



## Deco

Had to bust out Eggplant Purse again


----------



## antakusuma

happy friday to all.. Tee hee...

PS: can someone teach me how to embed the pictures in the message?


----------



## am2022

2005 Navy City !!!


----------



## mariabdc

(Slightly) better pics of 06 marron/olive brown day with _very_ casual outfit...








 Gosh i am so funny... Here you are...


----------



## Lanier

*06 Black Work*


----------



## vikianderson

*'08 sky blue MU ~ a *miss diva d production* *


----------



## ccchristinems

Ink first


----------



## ccchristinems

Black 07 MU


----------



## LostInBal

Here they are my three 05 day:

Chocolate 
Burgundy/Oxblood  
Vert Olive


----------



## mymy

Ive finally found out how to do this thing! Hope it works!

2008 Ruby City Bag!

Sorry, bad camera phone quality!


----------



## ccchristinems

05 dolma work


----------



## brunettetiger

Black SGH PT (in my pajamas)


----------



## juicy couture jen

Toile Day w/ Rouille Leather for those who haven't seen it yet!!


----------



## glossie

06 emerald worn on shoulder





hand-held


----------



## erica1451

*06 black city*


----------



## drati

Back to more season appropriate attire and big bags ... F/W 08 Anthra courier. (Excuse the mess.)


----------



## Deco

Grenat Day


----------



## roussel

07 Black GSH City


----------



## am2022

plomb weekender


----------



## am2022

origan work!


----------



## Deco

Utterly shameless parading of new little creature....
And oh yeah, that's the super smooshy jet-Black SGH Day


----------



## brunettetiger

Black SGH PT - better shots this time!


----------



## sep

* Vert Thyme GGH PT*


----------



## jroos




----------



## sparkle2808

the Mini Matelasse to bits.  Find it so versatile as I can wear it dressing up or down.  Here's using it on a casual date:


----------



## mrslaygo

Lovin' my very 1st balenciaga bag.
Magenta giant city w/ ggh


----------



## Vida from Milan

Me & Miss Snow White on action on this summer holiday:


----------



## Deco

Indigo Work


----------



## mrslaygo




----------



## vikianderson

*more Black Cherry ~ outdoor pix*


----------



## missaznpirate

08 Pale Magenta Twiggy (I am about 5"6 or 5"7, for reference!)


----------



## toefl525

During the trip to DC


----------



## saccharinesweet

bringing my coral red bbag out on a lazy saturday afternoon  colour doesnt really come thru though. its not as orange as it seems​


----------



## karenab

Running errands on a Saturday morning with my 05 magenta twiggy:


----------



## mrslaygo

magenta giant city with  ggh


----------



## Antubella

Hi ladies!!!
I've come back from awesome holidays!I missed tPF!!!

More magenta for *BrunetteTiger,* and the outfit is for *Delmilano*!!!
Sorry,I'm late!


----------



## Jzlyn

Here's my season 3 FBF on a night out with my CLs:





The actual outfit:


----------



## Deco

Penguin reprise, this time with 05 Black City.


----------



## Deco

Ink Day


----------



## kattydc

Black work....


----------



## kattydc

Tomato Day....


----------



## karenab

Black flat clutch GGH:


----------



## sep

Coral GGH Work


----------



## Deco

Rouge Theatre Work.


----------



## rock chic

Day GSH


----------



## delmilano

I got this oldie beauty today! The leather is super soft, yummmmyyyyyy!!!!
Miss 06 Greige shopper tote Beauxgoris, you made me love this style.


----------



## girlvintage

favorite black


----------



## Deco

07 Anthracite Work.


----------



## Antubella

My adorable and extra-yummy '05 Chocolate Work!!!


----------



## di_gem

Hi All!
My baby in action!


----------



## sparkle2808

Wearing EB GSH City:





The colour of the shoes and the bag is matchy-matchy IRL.


----------



## Deco

I believe this is a Rouge Vif Courier (not Tomato as previously claimed ush.


----------



## karenab

05 Magenta Twiggy (worn at NY Fashion Week):


----------



## glossie

06 emerald again, peeking under my vintage owl bag.


----------



## Alice1979

My first modeling pic... I'm so camera shy, it's ridiculous. This is my 07 black City GGH. I have previously posted her in the GGH club. Not sure wanna keep her, but a couple of TPF ladies are starting to twist my arm.


----------



## vlore

*My beloved White/Floral GSH City*


----------



## i_love_yorkie

my bubblegum first


----------



## drati

Anthra 08 work


----------



## drati

Camel 06 PT (colour is darker IRL, evidently difficult to capture.)


----------



## drati

Rouille 06 Courier


----------



## sep

*2008 Coral GGH PT*























Here are a couple from when I first got her...


----------



## mrslaygo

Magenta Giant city with GGH


----------



## saccharinesweet

my vermillion/coral red 08 city





​ 





 vermillion rouge 07 and vermillion 08 city ​


----------



## drati

Rouille 06 Courier , take two.


----------



## drati

Rouille 07 day.


----------



## MissLinda:)

05 Rouge Theatre City (with Gucci heart NY charm on 1st pic and Juicy Couture cherries charm on 2nd pic)


----------



## mymy

with my new Argent courier! woo hoo!


----------



## cityoflight

08 SGH black work​


----------



## peppers90

06 Blueberry RH Day (6 mos preggers hence the dress riding up in front!)


----------



## purplewithenvy

07 Vert D'eau RH City


----------



## purplewithenvy

08 Sapphire SGH Day


----------



## karenab

With Electric Blue PT SGH:











The DIY T-shirt....


----------



## vlore

Last night out to dinner with DH with my new *Saph GSH City*


----------



## glossie

06 Black Box. half-filled with a brolly, pouch, keys and case for shades. 1.58m.


----------



## karenab

My teeny slice of 08 amethyst:


----------



## Deco

05 Black Day.


----------



## Deco

Wow, so many purple SGH modeling pics on this page!  The cosmos must have been speaking to us all .  Here's mine: Violet SGH Work.


----------



## sep

Coral PT


----------



## cityoflight




----------



## DesignerNewbie

Sapphire Day.
http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn127/drataline/Photo20.jpg
http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn127/drataline/Photo21.jpg


----------



## pasia

Here's me and my black first...







And here's my violet city...


----------



## nicole2730

okay, not the best debut here, but someone wanted to see what the fabulous *plomb 07 SGH* brief looks like, so i took a shot.  well, my iphone did and that's why these pics kinda suck 
anywhoo, here i am in my "trying to get ready in the morning"  clothes with my gorgeous b-bag:


----------



## brunettetiger

Pine GGH City worn multiple ways


----------



## gina2328

My First BBag, 2007 Mastic City.  I love this bag.


----------



## vlore

* Sapphire GSH City 
*


----------



## jo712

My one and only Bbag(as of now...LOL). 08 Vert Thyme Work
I'm 5'11 so it's the perfect size for me.


----------



## glossie

07 Mogano Work. wore the wrong shoes. was eager to try out the vintage pumps and hey the white matched the white pinstripes on the dress


----------



## glossie

^that was yesterday. today's getup. lazy to change bag. crazy poses serve to distract viewers from the boring 'nurse' outfit. well i couldn't wait to wear the granny moccasins i just acquired.


----------



## karenab

07 Brief in Vert Fonce with SGH

I wear these shorts way more than is necessary....


----------



## girlygirl3

My new-to-me Sapphire Part Time with GSH from a lovely tPF'r!!!  I love this bag to bits!


----------



## peppers90

One of my faves~ Vert d'eau city.  Taking her out a few more times before fall/winter!


----------



## glossie

^yummy!!!

07 White City in action today.


----------



## delmilano

my brand new greige shopper tote


----------



## antakusuma

It's getting chilly here. I was happy to whip out my NEW leather jacket.


----------



## kikizhu8589

08 magenta first
08 violet first


----------



## Alice1979

08 violet GSH Midday.


----------



## glossie

07 White City


----------



## Glitz & Glamour

08 GSH Saphire City


----------



## umimaddicted

05 Linen and Truffle City and 
05 Apple Green City


----------



## katelo77

It's my first time visiting this forum.
Good to see so many girls who share the same passion.


----------



## animE'

08 Bouton D'or city


----------



## hgbags

This post is long overdue for me...OK, so everyone always asks me about my bags and do I keep many of them, etc...well, I only have a few and this is MY BABY of the bunch  I LOVE LOVE LOVE my GGH Elec Blue Work - even though it's never left my closet!  It has the best leather and the deepest brightest color  I also just got these JC Glint Booties that I think look super HOT with the bag!  I'm 5 feet tall and 108 lbs so the Work looks kinda big on me.


----------



## oogiewoogie

wHoot Wht go "E"~!!! That EB GGH Work.. is a stunning COmbo!!! 

heres my lil contribution...


----------



## little p

lovin' n rockin' my 08 sapphire city!!


----------



## vlore

*My Sapphire GSH City *(which I totally )


----------



## karenab

07 Plomb City SGH (I worked hard to break in this sucker): Its feeling more Fall-like in Manhattan now...


----------



## Deco

Rouge Vif Purse (and gratuitous Penguin appearance).


----------



## Deco

Pewter Day


----------



## Deco

Plomb SGH Work


----------



## thespianmonsalv

Sapphire Day GGH.


----------



## roussel

I know I'm not in the pic, but I can't help to notice the lovely Sapphire bags recently posted. Here is Sapphire city riding with me in the car. She's become a favorite.


----------



## glossie

07 mogano work hand-held. 1.58m.









in the crook of arm








over the shoulder


----------



## Crazy4Handbags




----------



## initialed

Black work


----------



## aki_sato

*Glossie*, we are the same height! 
Except that I have more kilos 
Looking great with that Work! 

Here is me with my new *Sienna Work* on Sydney's 31 deg temperature!


----------



## katelo77

katelo77 said:


> It's my first time visiting this forum.
> Good to see so many girls who share the same passion.


 
pics from photobuckets...


----------



## Lasmico

Very happy with my first Day


----------



## zacorey

*My well loved and broken in but new to me camel '06 PT!!!*


----------



## vlore

Loving *purple *this Fall! Me and my Sapphire SGH City


----------



## yasmin*

*CITY RUBY*


----------



## Deco

Grenat Day


----------



## gina2328

My new gorgeous Amethyst 08 City thanks to a lovely TPF'er. I so love this bag! The color just takes my breath away.  My cat is admiring my City in the second photo, LOL.


----------



## karenab

07 Vert Fonce Brief SGH. 

Ok so I DID NOT dress like this for work lol!! Picked up this up from a random street vendor for 20 bucks at lunch earlier and bought it in the spot. 

I wouldn't carry the Brief with this on normal circumstances! lol!!


----------



## Deco

Love karen's dress!!!

Cognac Day


----------



## glossie

we are Cognac Day twins, Decophile


----------



## peppers90

Anthra 07 GGH Hobo


----------



## Deco

05 White Day (always for *nicole*)


----------



## melissab

its a horrible pic but heres my new RV!!!


----------



## Deco

Eggplant Purse


----------



## melissab

I'm sorry I just had too.. it was so cute....


----------



## delmilano

*Drati, these mod pics with my ink box are for you sweetie.*


----------



## jsc6

Going out with the Ladies and just meeting some gfs for coffee


----------



## Pursonification

Electric Yellow City Balenciaga


----------



## glossie

06 Emerald City 

hand-held
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




strap on shoulder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cross-body


----------



## mellybag

my 06 part time in camel


----------



## aki_sato

My Paul Frank Week 
Here "*Julius the Geeky*" with *Turqey Twiggy *


----------



## aki_sato

Another take 
*Julius in the Magical Forest *w/ *Ruby Day*


----------



## Deco

Black SGH Day


----------



## Deco

Bubblegum GGH Part Time


----------



## richienickel

Fall 08 Anthracite First


----------



## sunny07

More pics of my love...05 black city


----------



## cityoflight




----------



## CoutureObsessed

Black SGH Brief (f/w 07 Chevre)


----------



## Deco

04 Black City PH


----------



## karenab

EB PT SGH:






Black PT GGH:






sorry for blurring


----------



## Jzlyn

3rd Season FBF on tour in Paris and Venice

The other half modelling my bag:





Butt shot:


----------



## roussel

Sorry, just an action shot of Mr Charbon day sitting next to me in the car...


----------



## candy.apple

balencie city motorcycle...33


----------



## initialed




----------



## vlore

*Black GGH Wristlet*


----------



## may3545

Sorry for the dirty bathroom mirror. Here is my 07 magenta work and 07 black city.


----------



## purplekicks

My black work and the Nine West knock off gladiators.


----------



## lovelygarments

Amethyst 08 RH Work and Camel 05 City


----------



## initialed

Cornflower City


----------



## wingit

*2008 Bubblegum Pink MU Clutch*
_(Somebody needs to teach me how to paste big pictures like the rest - it's so much nicer!)_


----------



## antakusuma

Jap girls love to wear checkered shirts! and i must say i totally dig this fashion comeback. 

i am modeling my EB GGH Work.


----------



## Fendi_maniac

Here's me carrying my Anthra Besace messenger in 2 ways

as messenger (strap across the chest and buckle fastened on very last hole)











As shoulder bag (carried over shoulder and strap shortened to the very first hole)


----------



## glossie




----------



## hgbags

Here I am rocking my SB SGH Besace!   this style!  I don't know why it doesn't get much love!


----------



## Antubella

Me with a Sweater dress,taupe boots,Chocolate Work..& Pablo,my adorable yorkie!!!


----------



## Deco

Violet GGH Day

It's chilly in Colorado, *nicole.  *I think your in-laws need a visit


----------



## Deco

French Blue Day


----------



## Deco

Grenat Day


----------



## Deco

Anis City


----------



## Deco

Vert Gazon Work


----------



## cityoflight

*08 marine city*
​ 



















​


----------



## vlore

*Medium Black Matelasse* (and last pic with my *New* Givenchy wedges!)


----------



## Deco

Rouge Theatre Work


----------



## citychris

Anthracite 08 Day


----------



## vlore

*Medium Black Matelasse* (again)


----------



## cityoflight

*08 SGH Black Work*​


----------



## cityoflight

07 jaune Twiggy​






















​


----------



## karenab

With my vert fonce brief sgh:











its breaking in nicely


----------



## Deco

04 Rose City


----------



## Deco

Just call me Darth (where's my cape?).... 07 Black SGH Day


----------



## connieluo

sorry about the light. It was night time, and the light is a little bit yellow. But I'm sure you can figure out which one this is. I'm so glad finally I found it!!!


----------



## Ellie Mae

My FIRST bbag!!  07 Plomb PT SGH... LOVE IT...   This bag is SOOO MEEEE!












and sorry for the skinny pix... I lost my good mirror - it went to college, so this skinny thing is all I have left!


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

A FEW ARM SHOTS!


----------



## cityoflight

08 Ruby Weekender​


----------



## cityoflight

08 anthracite weekender​


----------



## vlore

*Electric Blue City*


----------



## glossie

black dress w asymmetrical hem under floral tunic/dress, both from china. vintage 9west boots, vintage CD shades, 06 Emerald City.


----------



## delmilano

*These pics are for you dear drati. i haven't taken this baby out since august, not practical in the subway.  but VF just has a delicious buttersoft leather. As you can see, it matches with black and even purple!!!! Higher heels make this bag look a bit smaller on me!!*


----------



## delmilano

*My sweet lilac 06 and my black military wool coat, i love the cut. Yes, it's quite cold in Paris, summer is over.*


----------



## karenpuichen

Love to bring this baby out during the night.


----------



## LostInBal

_Me and my 08 anthra Work.  I´m 5´8, hope this can help..._


----------



## xhaute

With my first bbag! Black Work 08 GGH


----------



## Bunkie

*2008 GGH Anthra (Charcoal) Work 





*


----------



## karenab

Out on a chilly NY day with black ggh flat clutch:


----------



## Lv_BaL

out shopping with my Marine 08 First


----------



## karenab

Out for dinner with black 05 city (Same day as the clutch pics above):


----------



## purplekicks

Not sure if I've posted these yet..











^My bag has begun to fade but isn't nearly as green as it looks in that photo (the wonders of fluorescent lighting).  I've been told that people think it's a dark blue or green, and I'm like "..."  Green or not, I love it more every day!


----------



## Deco

Rouge Theatre Day


----------



## Azumie

07 Plomb City


----------



## Ellie Mae

05 Taupe Day


----------



## Renhino

GGH City


----------



## Deco

03 Black First PW


----------



## kattydc

EB Courier


----------



## kattydc




----------



## kattydc

My Tomato 07 City


----------



## initialed




----------



## initialed




----------



## Jzlyn

Here's me with my Tomato Pochette in Venice:


----------



## antakusuma

...my money...


----------



## DZa

I am with my Part Time RH Cafe 07....

Am about 168 cms tall!


----------



## Gonatcha

Me with my Ocean city, I'm 168 cm


----------



## Laetitya

Sorry, my previous pic didn't show up. This is my 06 Black Weekender, I am 1m70


----------



## LostInBal

_Some modelling with my 05 black city...._



_Have a look at thisss!!! _

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/r-o-u-i-l-l-e-4-a-377071.html


----------



## LostInBal

_*and some more...*_


----------



## delmilano

*Doctor A, these pics are here to convince you and make you love my new baby, miss 08 charbon GSH PT!!*


----------



## Jzlyn

I've already posted this in my other thread, but am loving this style so here are some of the modelling pics again:


----------



## chunai0322

new year 2008 at LV


----------



## sunny07

2007 Black GSH Flat Clutch...not sure if this style works for me...but it's cute! And it holds a TON of stuff.


----------



## animE'

MY 08 Amethyst City


----------



## i_love_yorkie

05 blue sky work


----------



## goldi

My first BBag, Day 2008 agneau, charbon


----------



## bgyoshi

in the fitting room at H&M with my Sapphire GSH Day


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

Me with my city GGH


----------



## christymarie340

My Ink shopper!!!


----------



## jo_ee

08 Amethyste Work


----------



## drati

Anthra 07 brief (bad quality pics, sorry, was rushing)


----------



## bal_love

With my EB SGH city


----------



## Zombie Girl

At work with my Black 08 RH City! (my first time posting in this thread):shame:


----------



## glossie

06 Emerald City on a 1.58m


----------



## rock chic

My Grenat '06 Work


----------



## am2022

2006 black city while vacationing in San Antonio, TEXAS!


----------



## am2022

2004 black first


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

MY #3 HOLY GRAIL, 07 GGH TRUFFLE PART TIME  
08 GGH BLACK ENVELOPE CLUTCH


----------



## sheanabelle

She's backwards but my aqua city LOVED rome and the Vatican!


----------



## sheanabelle




----------



## vlore

On vacation w/ DH with my *Black GGH Wristlet
*


----------



## Violet Aquarius

Hi everyone! I posted these pics in my thread, but I guess I will post them here as well! This is my brand new very first B-Bag - PT in Midnight which I bought yesterday! I love it so much and haven't even used it yet!


----------



## Deco

Indigo Work


----------



## Deco

Silver City

And sorry everyone, but I had to sneak in a couple of extra OT non-Bal shots for *Slinkies *

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## Deco

Jaune Day


----------



## Deco

Pewter Day


----------



## Deco

07 Anthracite Work


----------



## Deco

Mogano SGH Part Time


----------



## laureenthemean

Sorry you can't see the bag very well, this is my first time! :shame: '05 Magenta Day:


----------



## stargurl

My first Balenciaga! Giant Gity in Evergreen


----------



## vgd2007

My Men's Day Messenger Grenat 06...Sold


----------



## danae

A good friend let me know the pics aren't visible in the post above.. So here goes again!


----------



## antakusuma

^^ I love the amethyst *Danae*!

Anyway, here's my new purple boots!


----------



## roussel

Blurry pic of my work outfit today with Charbon GGH day


----------



## naima_melita

excuse the bathroom shots but I didn't want to ask my host mother to take photos for me 
marine ggh city


----------



## FlyDiva

My only Bbag! 05 City


----------



## sammieee

First time wearing EB SGH Work out last night!  Please ignore my Bugs Bunny smile, was just so happy looking at such a bright color haha.


----------



## rock chic

My Coral Clutch arrived today...


----------



## chpwhy

chpwhy, mum and sis with RUBY GGH City


----------



## DenMark

*First Time joinning this thread. Hehehe*


----------



## initialed




----------



## joey beans

These pics are a couple of months old but I'm  *ahem* patiently waiting for a new arrival and I looked at this pic of when I first got my sapphire baby... oh how happy I was 








and I've never posted in this thread


----------



## DenMark

He he ....
May I introduce you *my SISTER* 
Same parents but she is *HALF-size* of me 

 Carrying Work 05 Grey from pre-fall collection. 

*



*


----------



## oogiewoogie

Not exactly the best lighting....  Excuse the mess in the spare bedroom

* Marine 08 Work *


----------



## roussel

Wearing Charbon day again today


----------



## beauxgoris

*Me and Rouge Vif City*


----------



## ChloeSS

me with my day bag!


----------



## Z&J

So excited! Me and my Black GGH City. I always thought the GGH was to "dressy" and look how cute it looks with a hoodie and jeans. I love this bag!


----------



## aki_sato

A week away from Summer but the temp is 21 deg :wondering..brrrrr!


----------



## LostInBal

*
Here there are some promised modelling with my 03 lilac city


This is for you my dear.... ****cr**azyaboutbags
*​


----------



## helen wiriatsan

me with a peek of my hobo (not sure d color) n argent GCH


----------



## christymarie340

the lighting sucks, but...its me and black shopper


----------



## imlvholic

I finally got her, after getting stock at Customs for 12 days, My first Bbag Coral Red Work GSH.


----------



## Antubella

Blue India City & Grey boots


----------



## drati

black f/w 07 part time


----------



## drati

grey 05 weekender


----------



## flapjack

Me with my awesome of awesome White City!!! It was meant to be my second BBag but actually arrived before my Marine Twiggy!!! So I have gone from none to two. I promised myself no more but I am dangerously eyeing a clutch . . . : )

x


----------



## bgyoshi

Sapphire GSH Day out and about again for Black Friday.  Here's my bf's sister and I at Forever 21 with our BF purchases.


----------



## the-chus

Me and Ms. Madarin First, our first time hanging out!!


----------



## StarryEyes

Here is me and my black 2005 city Lenny the only reason i got it was cuz because of nicole richie! (please excuse the clothes in the first picture! it was the day i got it)









	

		
			
		

		
	
!


----------



## LVholic

*'08 White First* &* '09 Black City* -both purchased this month and my only two Bals for now!


----------



## Deco

RT Day


----------



## Deco

Plomb SGH Work


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Charbon MidDay GSH


----------



## Deco

07 Black SGH Day


----------



## the-chus

I hope you are not getting tired of seeing my Mandarin first b/c she's the only bbag baby I have right now and I love her so much!


----------



## roey

*My new favorite size Bbag - City in Anthracite SGH - 08:*


----------



## Deco

Does *Roey* have the best legs on the planet or what?  Sheesh.... who wants to follow THAT act?  

Alas, the show must go on.  05 Black City & Bronze Shoulder


----------



## initialed




----------



## LVtay31

My new City from the Bal Bahrain Sale!


----------



## uab*mom

Here is another pic of my Sapphire Work ~ Ready to go out


----------



## LostInBal

Well this says "*Pics with your Bbags*..." and so they are...( I´m the one who´s holding my 05 Black diamond out there..). I know I´ve been posting so many pics of my baby in here... but today couldn´t help doing it again, I took her out of the box/dustbag and gave her some more LMB (little snack) "Feel Soft" so I thought it would be a great idea taking some shots for posterity... 

 Sorry for the bad pics they are not that good, we have a cloudy day here...


----------



## peppers90

I have been MIA for awhile getting ready for the new addition.  Here are two last pics before the baby comes (sometime in the next few weeks..hopefully!)   

07 Black PT with SGH





05 Black First


----------



## the-chus

3 expressions for my new 09 charbon city...















http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=615600&stc=1&d=1228893292


----------



## felic

The one I recently sold: GGH Anthracite Brief!
regreted right after the sale


----------



## juicy couture jen

My new 2007 Black Shoulder that I scored from the Nordie's sale. 
The leather is TDF compared to the rest of my bags, thick, smooshy, and not a lot of veins.


----------



## chloegal

Here's my new 06 white city!


----------



## LillyLovely

the pics in sepia but my beautiful bbag is actually cornflower blue work .... LOVE IT!!


----------



## frontrowsolaris

finally.....here you go....bought in london 07...gorgeous ...love it 
cant wait to get black city....


----------



## frontrowsolaris

One of my fav Bb part time....


----------



## smittenbeauty

me and my MOGANO PT


----------



## purplekicks

Faux paparazzi shots with my Work and Nine West knock off gladiators.  I wouldn't suggest walking backwards in 110mm heels..


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

my first in emeraldgreen (sorry for the bad quality),blue royal work


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

and black silver giant work


----------



## di_gem

Eb ggh pt


----------



## purplekicks

Post dye job photos..











edit:  I just noticed I'm wearing the same shirt as the photos I just posted!  Honest to god, the previous photos were from over a month ago!!


----------



## slinks

Bundled up for New England winter with my FBF


----------



## Deco

Looking fab, *Slinkies .  *BTW, I included a photo of my new Tahari boots as promised 

05 Black Day


----------



## Deco

Violet GGH Day


----------



## Deco

Silver City and Metallic Red First


----------



## Deco

Bronze Day


----------



## Deco

03 Mastic PH & 03 Black PH Firsts hanging on one strap.


----------



## cody

First time posting in here and first time wearing my Bal out of the house!


----------



## glossie

HAPPY CHRISTMAS, EVERYONE 









just for fun  80s *christmas* oversized plaid jacket, some dress with green/red cross stitches, vintage maroon moccasins, knee-high dark green stirrup leggings with 06 emerald city.


----------



## delmilano

*A mod pic with my X'mas present, finally mr charbon GSH PT can come out of the closet! Excuse the bad lighting,i got dressed too late, the sun went away when i took this pic.  *


----------



## delmilano

*My ink box with my new coat which is a present from DH this x'mas.*


----------



## delmilano

*More mod pics with mr charbon GSH PT, better lighting this time.*


----------



## delmilano

*I'm so happy i can post big pics now, here is my lilac first, again. I have used this baby twice, and for mod pics. *


----------



## Purse Obsessed

^ Beautiful bags, Delmilano! And cute outfits too!

Here is my purchase from last night...It's my first Balenciaga!


----------



## Deco

Rouge Vif Purse


----------



## Deco

caramel FBF & Le Dix


----------



## LesChicsFilles

wearing my 04 rose city


----------



## cityoflight

*02 pubbled leather black first*


----------



## cityoflight

*06 white ovale clutch*


----------



## cityoflight

*08 ruby Besace RH

sorry for bad quality pics ^^'

-long stap











-messenger style






-hobo















*


----------



## karenab

With black city GGH (the gilet is faux fur):





No flash:


----------



## christymarie340

Me and my new truffle shopper


----------



## christymarie340

...and one more


----------



## Deco

This is why we love these bags .  No one does leather and color like Balenciaga. No one.

05 Bordeaux Work, one of my most prized Bbags.


----------



## AphexZinx

Me with my Lune Bbag


----------



## glossie

06 cognac day on a 1.58m frame. 









the whiskers do skim the ground if i carry the bag by hand.


----------



## helenc

Happy new year everyone!
Here is me with my Christmas presents: marine SGH envelope clutch and Louboutin Lady Gres. (Sorry for the silly facial expression)


----------



## red vine

I am with my 08 EB Day


----------



## initialed




----------



## delmilano

*08 SB MU clutch VS 08 marine GSH flat clutch.*


----------



## antakusuma

shirt dress, ugg sunburst, and black gsh...


----------



## glossie

06 cognac day again


----------



## BellaShoes

07 Mogano City RH paired with Jbrand Jeans, Prada Boots and Tolani Scarf

(personal pic)


----------



## Antubella

Shearling jacket(I love it),a gift from my mom: black super spongy leather gloves ( I adore them,are very SeXy!!!), skinny jeans, black patent leather pumps! (not visible in the pics)
and her...my super yearned GGH Black Flat Clutch!!!
I'm wearing it everytime!!!


----------



## EmilieN

Bouton D'or City

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3459/3176485740_56b0be5069.jpg


----------



## EmilieN

GGH Slim

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3512/3176486476_b44c8304a2_b.jpg


----------



## BellaShoes

07 Violet RH City paired with R&R jeans, Vince. jacket and Love Quote Scarf in Charcoal.....

(personal pic)


----------



## karenab

06 Camel Day:


----------



## drati

For Karenab and Glossie. 

Camel 06 part time, getting a little more slouchy:







and more (sorry for the bad pics, action shots while out with my kids ... BAD light, camel is darker and less yellow IRL):
















And here she is, showing her slouchy potential. The colour here is quite accurate.


----------



## madge_168

My new Anthra '09 City in SGH.  I'm in !


----------



## MissM

- Two very differet outfits With my 2005 Black City (Summer/Autumn)














- With my beloved Bourdeaux first, and Black Oval - my favourite these days


----------



## frankiextah

for those who did not have a chance to check out my *07 VIOLET WORK GSH* reveal thread, here are some photos !!


----------



## sep

Still loving my very 1st BBag... 08 Thyme GGH PT...


----------



## enciell

Took my argent first to holiday. I was worrying I would be tired of it after 10 days. But I love it even more now! It's so light and versatile


----------



## sunny07

Pulled out my 2006 black day, which has been neglected since 05 black city arrived, this week and fell in love with her all over again.  

Also another pic of black GSH flat clutch- have used her twice, and she's very functional for a clutch.  Still not 100% sure on this one though.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

08 Ruby Work GSH


----------



## glistenpearls

With 2007 black SGH again, off to work with me...


----------



## glossie

^i like your floral top, glistenpearls. 

taking my 06 cognac day to work today. do the shoes go with the outfit?








i really like my granny shoes


----------



## karenab

With EB SGH PT:


----------



## Shasta

*My CGH black city.  I love this bag so much!  Love.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## bobostephanie

My B-bag Giant City -Black


----------



## roussel

Casual friday outfit

LAMB Jacket
LAMB jeans
Kerrigan Top
Prada Booties
Jaune Step


----------



## Tokyo

02 ChocoFBH 08 RubyCity 05AG Twiggy 08 AmethysteCity 
06 BlueBerryCity


----------



## Babi

^ Gosh, *Tokyo*, that 02 choco FBH is *G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!*

Here are my pictures. I've been "studying" a lot before purchasing my first Work, as I couldn't really understand if I could wear it over the shoulder, also in winter.
So I hope these pics. (also if not the best) are going to help.
I'm 165 cm and here I am, wearing my 07 Mogano Work and 1-2) a couple of sweaters
3) my thickest coat
4-5) a lighter wool coat


----------



## peppers90

Back with a new addition (baby girl named Sara) and my 04 true red first


----------



## purseaddict76

Me and My Sahara City....  my son wanted to be in the picture too!


----------



## pinkboudoir

With my _refused to break in(_I've not been using this bag all that much :shame:_)_ Vert Thym Work.


----------



## christymarie340

My black day (sorry about the lighting!)


----------



## initialed

Black work


----------



## vlore

*Sapphire GSH City*


----------



## anitos

My 'new' Rouge Theatre First!!  LOVE 












This picture shows the true color IMO:


----------



## REREsaurus

The delish 2007 Black City!


----------



## vlore

*08 Sapphire GSH City*


----------



## snowballkitten

*here me and my PT black GGH 07 ^ ^ *


----------



## BellaShoes

My new 08 Anthracite Work!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karenab

Me in Manhattan with black GGH city:


----------



## lebaldassarre

this isn't a very good picture, but it is a picture of me opening the box at my birthday dinner, and the evergreen GSH city! the flash is really bright so i will post other pictures when i have the time but i am so excited to show the bag that i will post this now!!


----------



## lebaldassarre

better pictures


----------



## pinkboudoir

I love detailings in my sleeves. The courier is a great bag for such tops/tunics. Here's me on a casual Fri to work & a picture of the Courier with a simple purple dress.


----------



## BellaShoes

A few more pics of my new 08 Anthracite Work (love, love, love!)....

(personal pics)


----------



## octoberbug

new to me 08 messenger on a warm, sunny saturday afternoon. 

excuse my white legs, first time they've seen sun in months!


----------



## octoberbug

and one more.


----------



## vlore

*'08 EB City*


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*Here I am with my Black Envelope Clutch w/GSH*


----------



## redcoloured

Here's me and my black WE **


----------



## BrandiGirl

2006 Black City










2007 Med Matelasse (Off-White)










2009 Automne City


----------



## purseaddict76

Hello gals,

My new Argent Work bag came today!  I love it.  It's huge!


----------



## purseaddict76

Hello,

here's for *Antubella!  *excuse the background... we are moving in a few days so the place is a mess!  wearing sunglass due to no make-up only lipstick..didn't want to scare anybody with my bare face....


----------



## ruthfmc

My first Bbag, and I have officially been bitten.  It's gorgeous!  I know that the hobo's not the most popular style...but I love it!


----------



## divingcandie

My picture with my beloved 08 Sapphire City at the Sin City! 







And another shot with my DBF.  







Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## aki_sato

New to me: Ella Moss  with the oldie FBF


----------



## aki_sato

My cousins have been hiding their Bal goodies!
*Me at their pad discovering their gorgeous bags 
I love this Mandarin Clutch


----------



## aki_sato

Another bag of my cousins that I seriously fell in love!!! 
*Ocean Courier*

Never realized how nice this style is sitting on our bodies and the big big capacity!!


----------



## psaseattle

08 Midnight/Marine Mid-Day over shoulder.  I thought it might be helpful to see it worn this way since most pics here seem to be of the Mid-Day being held when worn. (sorry for the small bathroom mirror!!)


----------



## psaseattle

2003 Lilac Hobo with pewter hardware.  One of my all time favorite Bals


----------



## Ash8989




----------



## roussel

Work outfit for today:
Banana Republic silk dress, A/X sweater, CK Belt, Jimmy Choo suede boots, Balenciaga Charbon Day GGH


----------



## purseaddict76

Me and my 05 Olive Twiggy..  

Knit dress from Anthropologie
Chie Mihara Boots (CM is definitely one of my favorite shoe brand at the moment..only if there was a shoe forum..)


----------



## bb10lue

*Hehe...haven't posted here for a while...

Me with my black GSH work (with a pink PRADA teddy charm from SO)*


----------



## roussel

Casual Friday outfit


----------



## angelastoel

Here a picture with my latest BBag.... a ivory Box!!!!
sorry for the grumpy face.....i had to concentrate holding the camera right...


----------



## Zoe Bradley

07 Black City GGH


----------



## cheyenne

am trying to figure out how to post bigger pictures...here goes...


----------



## Jerevka

Here's my today's outfit! Quite relaxed,but it's the weekend,isnt it?


----------



## nicole2730

hello everyone 
i normally don't post here, but i wanted to share a pic of the black SGH work i got a couple of weeks ago.  i didn't think i would or could really like a giant hardware bag but now *I LOVE IT*!!  crap pic of course (cell phone+bathroom lighting) but the bag is gorgeous none the less...


----------



## roussel

Tuesday work outfit
Banana Republic top, Gap skirt, Brian Atwood suede pumps, Bal GSH City


----------



## cityoflight

*2006 spring Rust/Rouille shopper (shopping bag)*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*



*



*





*



*

*



*

*



*

​


----------



## meganka

here is me with my 08 s/s black ggh pt!
just bought my camera today, will take more photos with my babies later!


----------



## roussel

Wednesday work outfit
Thakoon for Target Cardigan, Express knit skirt, Louboutin booties, Balenciaga GSH City


----------



## roussel

Thursday's work outfit:
Juicy Couture cardigan, Calvin Klein dress, Express belt, Calvin Klein pumps, Balenciaga Ruby city


----------



## ring my bell

Ruby GGH brief with Top Shop tux, Cheap Monday's jeans, Declic Louboutins and Lara Bohinc cuff.... This was Ruby's first trip out and we took her to The Ivy  She was treated like a queen that night because I refused to put her on the floor!


----------



## cityoflight

*08 Anthracite sgh pt*


----------



## the-chus

azianprideangel said:


> photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2149/183/48/3423013/n3423013_40869741_5389.jpg
> 
> hmmm dont know if this shows up? but vert deau weekender!


 
Here you go girl!


----------



## ikim23

im sry, but i must spam all the threads because i'm so excited to finally get a bbag! a bbag virgin no longer!


----------



## purseaddict76

My new 07 Tomato Red Step bag!  I love it!!  Excuse the dirty mirror.


----------



## Shasta

*My new 2009 black work.  Love this!*


----------



## dudumao001

Hi everyone,
I am new to Balenciaga. After reading this forum quite a while, I totally feel in love these babes. They make me find myself in it.
Here is my first B-bag 09 Charbon SGH Work with my school outfit.
Waiting for the arrival of 08 Ruby SGH city........


----------



## LV3J

I'm ing everyone's pictures w/ their BBags. Thought I'd share mine with my Black PT w/ GGH...


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

sorry for the bad quality


----------



## angelalam5

I thought I'd contribute, because this is the first place I go whenever I want to see how a bag would look on me!

Me with my now gone 07 GGH Hobo.


----------



## voluptuous33

:buttercup:Here is my new to me teal city!!!!^__^the leather is so lazy and buttery that it likes to hang off of me....lol


----------



## pinkboudoir

With Sanguine City.


----------



## glossie

COL - your 06 rust shopper is killing me...












07 white city


----------



## drati

Getting a bit repetitive here but I just don't seem to be able to put my 06 camel pt down. She's the perfect casual summer bag.


----------



## drati

and more ...


----------



## drati

08 vert thyme part time


----------



## drati

05 grey weekender


----------



## mischka

Here's my *Ruby SGH PT*. I named her Nemo


----------



## cityoflight

*pale magenta courier*


*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*​


----------



## cityoflight

*09 Praline RH Work*


----------



## cityoflight

*2008/2009 Holiday Collection*

*Black Patent Bowling PM *






























​


----------



## cityoflight

*06 Lilac Box*



















*



*​


----------



## izybeli

Hi,
This is my first post in the Balenciaga forum, I am usually at Chanel.  I have already posted this picture in the Chanel forum because I was wearing a Chanel necklace.  Since I also had both my *Edition* sunglasses and *05 Taupe City*, I figure I should post my picture here too....


----------



## bb10lue

Got back from work, my black GSH works hiding behind me...


----------



## roussel

Casual Friday outfit:
A/X Cardigan, Thakoon for Target top, Linea Pelle belt, The Proportion of Blu skinny jeans, Christian Louboutin pumps, Balenciaga Sapphire city, Rebecca Roma ring


----------



## kikalicious

Hi there everyone!
1 of my B collection...let me try post just a little for now, thanks!

city black 08 GGH 
I'm 5'7 ft tall by the way.


----------



## dudumao001

My lovely 08 Ruby SGH city





Cool 09 BLACK SGH city


----------



## karenab

With my 06 Camel Day:


----------



## ring my bell

On my way to castings in LA


----------



## beauxgoris

*After many years of not using her, I'm finally IN LOVE with my Flat Brass first. This is my latest work combo: XL Gerard Darel bag (funny how the rivets match my fbf!) for work stuff - then my small FB classique for my purse. I can leave my GD and run around with my classique if I need to. Where had this bag been all my life!*

1). XL _Gerard Darel_ work bag with my FBF.





2). classique alone:





3). closer shots of Flat Brass First.


----------



## Jerevka

Modelling some of the default outfits I previously published!
Sorry for the dirty mirror, and poor lightening...quite a dull day today, even with a flash!


----------



## pinkboudoir

Just had to pull out my EB SGH PT to match my dress today even tho I was marginally late for work.


----------



## roussel




----------



## joey beans

sorry about the quality, it's just photobooth on my macbook 
06 emerald WE and I going to class and lunch with a friend


----------



## pinkboudoir

Another dress day, this time, VT Work with kimono sleeved dress!


----------



## Deco

OOOOOOOOOOH! Loving your dresses, *PinkBou.*

Uber-juicy 05 Choco Work and cameo appearance by little miss Penguins.


----------



## Deco

Rouge Vif Purse


----------



## Deco

Grenat Day


----------



## forgreens




----------



## monkyjib

my first time posting on this thread. me and my 08 Anthra on the beach!


----------



## karenab

06 grey twiggy:

(Its slightly darker in real life):





Truer shot of its colour:


----------



## soul2squeeze

My 2nd season FBF and my Evergreen Day (just bought my first Chanel bag hence the slightly posessed look on my face).


----------



## glossie

Livia1 and teddyraph - this is a pictures only thread 

=================











07 mogano work. i'm 1.58m short.


----------



## roussel

Sapphire city


----------



## drati

Well, sweet and stylish Delmilano came to visit my town and we met up last Saturday for a couple of hours, enjoyed a coffee and admired each other's bags. Delmilano's violet courier is TDF and I loved exploring all the little accessories she carries with her!  Here we are showing off our bags ...






Thanks for making the effort to catch up with me Del, it was lovely meeting you.


----------



## vlore

Last night out to dinner with DH and my new* Praline Wristlet* (I have fallen in  w/ Giant Covered)


----------



## glossie

i love the shoes, vlore. i esp love your CL turbans in the Wardrobe forum. too pretty. i'm a shoe junkie first, heh.

i hunted this 07 Rouille First down only to neglect it for the next half year or possibly longer.


----------



## umimaddicted

My first Giant Hardware...........


----------



## cityoflight




----------



## ring my bell

For some reason I love clashing my red boots with this bag!


----------



## lilflobowl

I had a meetup with another tpf'er yesterday!
Me on the left.


----------



## LostInBal

Edna, this is for you

Me and my 05´s chocolate day & black city + V.W yellow pirates ( sorry for the horrible pics...)


----------



## juicy couture jen

Black Giant Hobo!


----------



## the-chus

Trying on the Rose Twiggy with some summer outfits...


----------



## the-chus

2 more for Rose, 1 Mandarin and 1 black city!
(sorry for the dirty mirror)


----------



## christymarie340

me & my black day leaving for a nite out on the town!


----------



## chpwhy

07 Black City


----------



## thespianmonsalv

Me and my sky blue GGH PT.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## shamrock0421

Lounging at Borgata, Atlantic City with my new GSH Black Envelope Clutch


----------



## glossie

07 mogano work. my height: 158cm. heels' height: 10cm.











07 rouille first


----------



## pinkboudoir

Amethyst SGH Work which rarely see daylight. As always, I buy a lot of clothes with detailings on sleeves, took a closer shot of the pleats all over the sleeves & neck.


----------



## ring my bell

My new favorite t.shirt and my ruby GGH brief


----------



## roussel

Automne Work RH


----------



## sweetlust

Mandarine SGH


----------



## chpwhy

Ruby GGH City


----------



## roussel

Another pic with Automne


----------



## reesecup

Charcoal Gray GSH City (I think 2009)


----------



## asl_bebes

I haven't taken this baby out in a while ... thought it went nice with my LV graffiti pareo. My 07 truffle GGH part time ....


----------



## purseaddict76

Me and my 09 Charbon City (front of my new house )...  Love with this bag more and more each day..


----------



## karenab

me and 06 camel day:


----------



## glossie

^love that pose, karenab.

06 cornflower sees the light of day finally.


----------



## cityoflight

*sgh Sanguine mid day

*​* 
*​* 
*


​* 
*










​


----------



## saff

09 Black RH City. Sorry about the mess in the background. My house is like a creche sometimes!


----------



## purseaddict76

Me and my 07 Tomato Red Step..  xxxxx


----------



## Andy_Sach

Me & My 07 Black Work GGH


----------



## glossie

spreading the love to 06 Cornflower First with more olive-toned clothes.


----------



## cityoflight

*09 Charbon twiggy*








​ 








​


----------



## drati

06 grey twiggy with the softest leather ever (hi Karenab).


----------



## enciell

My new 04 Lilac twiggy


----------



## SLCsocialite

08 Black City


----------



## pinkboudoir

Finally added a Day back into my collection. I love the deep, dark shade of brown. With Charbon 09 Day.


----------



## CandyJanney

GSH PT.


----------



## Deco

For Slinkies , "The Keeper" Choco Work


----------



## pinkboudoir

I almost never wear yellow but I like this *emperor* yellow tunic & just had to have it when I saw it. I paired it with Sanguine City & I kinda like how they go together.


----------



## vlore

*GSH Sapphire City* ( it's breaking-in nicely)


----------



## Jerevka

With my RTT Saphire


----------



## i_love_yorkie

my 05 magenta WE and my little yorkie. the handles have stretched sooo long


----------



## Andy_Sach

Me & my 05 Apple Green Weekender + a JUMBO Chanel turquoise Necklace ... LOL


----------



## abi319

My Black GSH Parttime


----------



## vlore

Taking *Officer *out for the first time


----------



## glossie

my love for cornflower is renewed and i conclude it's a must-have for me. it goes with practically every single item in my wardrobe.

here, with tan wedges, ivory tops and coat, grey bottoms.


----------



## glossie

here, with brown flats and shawl from Tibet. this outfit is more me. i could break my collar bone in those heels.


----------



## delmilano

*Mr 08 anthra MU*


----------



## myMANybags

Matched with Pierre Hardy Sandals...

Anthracite SS09 Women's Weekender...


----------



## saff

My 09 Black RH City again.


----------



## delmilano

*My brand new MAJE agneau leather jacket with my chèvre VF WE. Now i'm comfortable with the WE huge size. The bag seems smaller once broken in.
The agneau of my jacket is delicious, soft, a bit wrinkly, giving a vintage look to it which i love.*


----------



## oogiewoogie

On the way out to the Final inspection of our 1st soon to be home!! 

*08 Charbon sgh Work*... it's a work horse & fits a ton if needed  (reference 5.2")


----------



## drati

06 black shopper


----------



## purseaddict76

Me and my 04 Pumpkin City


----------



## hellokitty2

*Here is a pix of my very 1st Bbag...09 Black Part-time RH.  I'm 5'2...I hope the bag didn't look too big on me.*


----------



## roussel

Me wearing Automne Work


----------



## glossie

06 cornflower first


----------



## MarieG

Haven't posted here in forever! 

Here are some action shots- with my '05 Turquoise City and my Bal sunnies (LOVE them!!)


----------



## ruthfmc




----------



## Julierose




----------



## ikim23

bahahah i look extreeeeemely cross-eyed here! but the lighting was good so i couldn't resist! plus i was wearing my new prada butterfly sunnies!


----------



## delmilano

06 grey first, i  this beautiful mid grey, one of bal beautiful colors IMO.


----------



## Ozzysmom

Today with my black SGH Mid day...


----------



## am2022

I've had this for 6 mos - an impulse buy!!! not a pink bag person... but in mint condition... Well , the rain has stopped here in Oregon for about a week now, so out she goes!!


----------



## Jerevka

Me with my Sahara Twiggy (sorry, not very well seen) vacationing in Rome


----------



## Jerevka

Another pic of my Sahara Twiggy (seen a bit better


----------



## ilovemylilo

'09 Black Part Time with GGH


----------



## kitty317

Glad to join Bbag club. Here is my 1st Bbag- 09 Black City. I love it sooooooooo much. It's the birthday gift from my boyfriend. Thanks for the Gorgeous and lovely bag i have ever seen~just want to wear it everyday


----------



## lilflobowl

I wore this outfit to attend my bestie's grandmother's wake; a bit dull cos it's considered bad to wear bright colours (CLs featured are my Burgundy Glittart Yoyos, 09 Black City)


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*Last try....sorry for the multiple posts!  This is for pinkboudoir and drati*

Here I am with a cousin...and my black envelope clutch w/SGH, of course!


----------



## kitty317

kitty317 said:


> Glad to join Bbag club. Here is my 1st Bbag- 09 Black City. I love it sooooooooo much. It's the birthday gift from my boyfriend. Thanks for the Gorgeous and lovely bag i have ever seen~just want to wear it everyday


 
Let me try again~


----------



## cityoflight

*09 GGH Officier PT*​


----------



## Nat_CAN

2009 Black City


----------



## vlore

*S/S 09 Granny City
*


----------



## drati

06 black courier


----------



## glossie

bag hangs funny cos i haven't put in my belongings.











i wish i can capture mogano in a better light.


----------



## karenab

Me with 05 black city:


----------



## christymarie340

Me & my (new to me) VF GGH PT!!!


----------



## purseaddict76

Me and my new 09 Praline City!  Loooove the color but the leather is just OK.  My son took the 1st photo...not bad for a 4 year old, huh!


----------



## christymarie340

Ok, forgive the double post, just figured out how to enlarge!!!


----------



## vlore

Taking out *Praline CH Wristlet*


----------



## purseaddict76

my 09 praline city!  testing to see i can enlarge this photo..


----------



## cparroyo777

my balenciaga giant work in evergreen 2008 collection


----------



## imlvholic

My 08 Vert Thyme SGH PT...Love it...


----------



## brumeux

My brand new EB GGH Day!
So excited on this babe!!


----------



## glossie

oh my that's a gorgeous colour, *M*! simply brilliant. 

06 cognac day. the bag looks long cos it's broken in already. very huggable bag.


----------



## aki_sato

Attaching pics 
1. Wearing Rose messenger way..
2. & 3. Rose - closer look
4. Rose with OPI 'Pinking you' full toes 


aki_sato said:


> Seeing everyone's gorgeous pics inspired me to take pics!
> So here are some pics of bags I have been using and have not been using for a while
> First one:
> *04 Rose City* - this bag has become my daily bag now! Just love the colour very much and City is such a perfect size for my daily usage..


----------



## aki_sato

Still on the 04 bags stream 
Here me with *04 Dark Turquoise* MU


----------



## brunettetiger

This modeling shot is purely just for fun! Me & my black SGH PT posing in DF's leather motorcycle gear! I just had to!!!


----------



## REREsaurus

2008 Officier City, on a weekend out. Going to Banana Republic to get me some work clothes. Whoopty doo!


----------



## cheyenne

modeling my one n only bbag...again! ha...cant wait till i get the 2nd one!


----------



## aki_sato

Feeling very inspired yesterday - this pic is with *08 EB Work *


----------



## teddyraph

Me & my Twiggy preparing to go out for our 1st date together!


----------



## stefaniarocks

Love my B-bag...of course!!


----------



## the-chus

love the new strawberry charm on my black city!




http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=718197&stc=1&d=1237790598


----------



## hideherscars

09 Black GSH PT


----------



## karenab

Me with 06 camel day:


----------



## Pigen

Me with my Black Cherry RH City:





With my new-to-me Vert Foncé City:


----------



## pasia

Me trying on some spring cloths and accesories i'm planning to wear when it's getting a little warmer. I love playing dress up


----------



## glossie

06 Emerald City 











Bag stuffed with a jacket


----------



## REREsaurus

*2009 Granny City, modeled in a Tiffany bathroom no less! The color is off, of course, but you get the idea.*

*Love this bag, she is getting smooshier and smooshier by the moment. *


----------



## Pigen

Me today with my Plomb GSH Besace: (sorry for the dark pic!)


----------



## initialed




----------



## dannkat

My first day out with my handsome prince officier....


----------



## ehc2010

This is my 09 Anthra GSH env clutch. You can really see the contrast between anthra color and the black of my S.W.O.R.D. leather jacket.


----------



## Nanaz

*07 broken in GGH Black Work.*


----------



## dannkat

I just adpted her from bal store today.  I'm elatedFinally I got her in my arms...


----------



## Deco

Metallic Powder Pink Day in Hawaii.

And Penguin bonus shots


----------



## Deco

03 Mastic First PH & 03 Black First PH


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## lilasianvixen77

This is for RERE!


----------



## lilasianvixen77




----------



## vlore

*GSH Sanguine Wristlet* (softest leather eva!!! )


----------



## glossie

ears out


----------



## the-chus

Hello Kitty - She really likes Bal!


----------



## glossie

matchy-matchy? 06 cognac day


----------



## delmilano

Aki sweetie, these pics with my new baby are for you.  I have a new baby which is a grey twiggy but didn't have time to take mod pics with it yet.


----------



## aki_sato

*Del*, great pics hun!! Totally love 'em!

Me and my *LE Pony Calcaire CP* *first time taking it out after about 2 years since I bought it


----------



## LittleDragon

My first modeling pic with 2009 black Twiggy!
Excuse the dirty mirror and mess, we're redecorating the baby's room.


----------



## aki_sato

Reminiscence of my last year trip 
Pic is very small but still want to share - in Munich with FBF..


----------



## karenab

With 06 camel day again. I keep using it over and over. I guy gushed "OMG I LOVE your bag. Its so much better than those... ugh... you know... the ones with those big... ugly....things on them"

I didn't tell him I had those too:


----------



## pilatesworks

05 Black City


----------



## Lasmico

Me & new plomb hobo :okay:


----------



## pilatesworks

04 Eggplant Twiggy!


----------



## imlvholic

07 Black GGH Day, my first Day...


----------



## imlvholic

My love 08 VERT THYME SGH PARTTIME


----------



## aki_sato

*Del *darling - I am itching to see this grey twiggy!! 

Meanwhile here is pic of my *04 Khaki City* in Melbourne on a weekend getaway with Ma 
*outfit is totally uncoordinated so please excuse the poor taste! *should prepare better when going travelling 


delmilano said:


> Aki sweetie, these pics with my new baby are for you.  I have a new baby which is a grey twiggy but didn't have time to take mod pics with it yet.


----------



## faintlymacabre

My first post in this thread, with my first Balenciaga ever...  

09 Anthracite Day.  It's fairly stuffed at the bottom...


----------



## Glambelle3

Great pics everyone! 

This is me today with my anthracite city:


----------



## imee

hi everyone! this is me with my GSH black =))


----------



## imlvholic

Here's another day w/ my Vert Thyme GSH PT.


----------



## glossie




----------



## Glambelle3




----------



## CoutureObsessed

My new-to-me Sapphire SGH PT 

When I first took her out of the box:







This morning:
















Gorgeous photo taken by her previous mommy :


----------



## karenab

Me with 05 black city. I don't want to over load the thread with pics so the last pic I kept on my blog autosignature below:


----------



## glossie




----------



## melody1987830

Me and my City


----------



## glossie

i've neglected this cutie for a long time. forgive me, boxie?


----------



## Antubella

Some pics with my new Loeffler Randall nude boots...I love them!
 '05 Choco work and '07 Ivory first!







with my *EB coin purse *gsh! 



 

*>*the new Eva's *leaf* of fig tree


----------



## christymarie340

me and my new 09 black GGH PT!


----------



## drati

05 grey WE.


----------



## vlore

*GGH Black Wristlet
*


----------



## pinkboudoir

Charbon 09 PT, WE & Day


----------



## brunettetiger

Not the best modeling shot, but here is me & Granny city


----------



## glossie

meet 06 f/w black box













to match the black/white/fuchsia theme. heh.


----------



## Monaliceke

My first B.bag


----------



## Ghost55

Here are photos of me today with 2006 Black City RH~


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## the-chus

me and mandarin first/black city


----------



## christymarie340

forgive me for a double post on this beauty, but I'm loving her right now so I just need to share


----------



## karenab

Me with camel Day checking out the delicious shoes in Topshop on their opening day in Manhattan:

The shoes from all these I REEEEEEEALLY want, are on my blog (must...resist....).


----------



## CoutureObsessed

Sapphire SGH PT , again! I finally found the courage to follow in the footsteps of our fabulous Deco and go sans strap - and I _LOVE _it !!


----------



## helenc

Some action shots with my Vert Gazon Day on a very windy Melbourne day


----------



## Tokyo

Ruby GGH PT


----------



## Tokyo

Bouton D'Or GSH PT (Broke in!)


----------



## Tokyo

Amethyst GSH PT (difficult to capture the real colour)


----------



## Tokyo

02 FB choco hobo


----------



## delmilano

My 06 ink box.


----------



## delmilano

*DH is away this afternoon, he doesn't know about this second new bag of the month, so i took some more mod pics with this new black male of mine. *


----------



## delmilano

*A walk around Paris last week with my new to me 06 grey twiggy.
*


----------



## the-chus

When: This morning;
Who: Me and my black City;
Where: Lake Louise - Banff, Alberta Canada

We are walking on the lake...The picture is mostly for the scene.


----------



## the-chus

One more to introduce this beautiful lake.

The pic below is what it should be like in summer...


----------



## glossie

pardon the intrusion with my pics here... 

boxie goes out with granny today. 





do the tights or leggings make it worst?


----------



## Jerevka

Published this in the "Outfit for Today" subforum and totally forgot to put it here as I'm wearing my lovely Sahara Twiggy


----------



## lafayette

today in Berlin


----------



## lilflobowl

last Monday in Ainokura Village (a UNESCO world heritage site) in Gokayama, Japan!


----------



## glossie

still loving you, boxie


----------



## ruthfmc

Without flash






With flash





Yum....


----------



## CoutureObsessed

08 Argent Work that has been seriously neglected lately


----------



## english_girl_900

I almost never contribute to this thread (never have my camera with me), and I love everyone's pictures so much that I thought I'd better make the effort.

This is me on the Shambles in York, Xmas shopping (yes, I forgot I took it :shame. Pardon the chap next to me - he must have walked into the picture.


----------



## Lasmico

New arrival 07 VF GGH PT


----------



## Albion

Here you are me and my work covered in '08 black cherry


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*Here I am during my recent trip to London wearing my '09 Black City:










*


----------



## the-chus

Summer is coming...with a lovely First - being casual or a little bit dressy, it's up to you!


----------



## glossie

black monday.


----------



## Krupik

My new love

Blaaaaack city.

BTW - I am 5,8.


----------



## karenab

Me with my 05 black city. Some pics taken from my blog:


----------



## Ghost55

In Vegas and the Grand Canyon~
Bellagio..and with the Ugly doll at the toy store...


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

and my new balenciaga sunglasses and my blueberry work


----------



## BohoChic

My Framboise Weekender:


----------



## BohoChic

My Plomb Steel Weekender:


----------



## BohoChic

My Amethyst Work!!!  Beautiful, but very new and not yet broken in at all.


----------



## BohoChic

Black GGH Part-Time.  Also new and not yet broken in at all.


----------



## christymarie340

sorry for the bad lighting....me & my new ruby city


----------



## aki_sato

Me with *Seafoam* in Sydney 27 deg  - jeans and white top 
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=740607&stc=1&d=1239785795


----------



## aki_sato

Closer shot 
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=740608&stc=1&d=1239785948


----------



## Z&J

Here's my Black GGH Brief. Still undecided about it.


----------



## ::emi::

me and my lilac first..


----------



## delmilano

My 09 black GSH pt with a summer dress.


----------



## delmilano

06 cognac oval with a spring outfit.




06 cognac oval with a winter outfit.


----------



## karenab

With 05 black city again:


----------



## karenab

last one.


----------



## Andy_Sach

*Me & My 05 Turquoise Work*
*Turquoise bracelet & Turquoise Wedge shoes *


----------



## susieserb

One more shot of my Cafe P/T with a DVF dress and Chloe boots (which are perfect for Spring).  Sorry I originally posted this in the wrong spot!  Karenab is right, Spring means dresses and boots~~love~~


----------



## Nanaz

*09 GSH PT. Back to Black again. BT where are you? *


----------



## delmilano

*06 ink box.*


----------



## CoutureObsessed

Argent RH Work, super-stuffed, taken in my parent's bathroom Easter Weekend :







Black RH Day


----------



## LostInBal

Me & my 05 BC


----------



## esiders

My sister and her S/S 05 black City


----------



## dlynn

~~~ 09 Maldives City GSH ~~~


----------



## lilasianvixen77




----------



## karenab

06 Camel Day:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My Balenciaga Work GSH Black '07


----------



## *Ella*

05 Teal City on the 21st of April 2009


----------



## chaussurewhore

bal WE vert d'eau


----------



## juicy couture jen

vert gazon rh day.


----------



## Andy_Sach

*Me & My 05 Rouge Theatre Weekender!!!*


----------



## *Ella*

Today with my 06 black weekender. My daughther is furious I forgot to say that she is the photographer ..


----------



## umimaddicted

My latest huge purchase.....no guilt here!   2004 Eggplant City


----------



## Z&J

My new black gsh city. Excuse my Pj's:

** decided to keep this over the ggh brief. Think it suits me better.


----------



## Mia Bella

Pics (taken by my lovely DH) with my first BBag - 07 Anthracite GGH w/ Chevre


----------



## delmilano

*09 sanguine gsh day*


----------



## Nanaz

*Argent MU. LOVE this little thing.*


----------



## delmilano

*This is 06 truffle work true color*




*Truffle is also a cameleon, changes from the light cognac brown above to a darker brown when there's not much light*


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## meganka

my tomato hobo!!! with the warm lighting at home.....












my friend WANTS me to put him on the tpf as well.....wearing his GF handbag...


----------



## meganka

plomb sgh pt!! sorry for the boring outfit...


----------



## delmilano

*Dh isn't home, so i took my Antonella alias Goldy out of the closet and took some more pics with her. Hope you guys are not fed up with my mod pics.*


----------



## Antubella

Hallo Girls! 

Pics with my gorgeous EB Part time,Gelsa! Adore this style!
I was wearing grunge plaid shirt(love it!),black jacket and short shorts, just playing with Gelsa!  Sorry are bad-bad pics!:weird:


----------



## initialed

'06 Lilac Twiggy


----------



## karenab

Me with camel day (again!!):


----------



## christymarie340

me and my new amethyst city!!!! (sorry about the pics, I need a new camera!)


----------



## roussel

Ruby City


----------



## BDL

The black Work I have become quite attached to.


----------



## BDL

My Whites!


----------



## BDL

Black Day and 2 Firsts: Sky and Brown


----------



## initialed




----------



## glossie

i can see your photo now, *initialed*. nice getup!














i love my navy naturalizer 'gladiator' sandals. perfect with tan.


----------



## wingit

*Nori*'s debut


----------



## prisma

Officier Courier


----------



## brunettetiger

Me and my beloved, and well broken-in, 07 SGH PT on casual Friday


----------



## glossie

grocery-shopping.








which one? why?










06 cognac day. platform wedges 











06 black box. patent flats. the skirt is actually an oversized top.


----------



## schadenfreude

Ha ha! I found this picture from last summer when we were at a work event for my SO. Neither of us wanted to be there and we laughed ourselves silly when we saw our matching fake smiles in this picture!


----------



## Nanaz

*06 Lilac Work*


----------



## Nanaz

*09 GSH Mandarin Day*


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*Violet SGH PT ...out in Little Italy with the pups!*


----------



## prisma

Charbon GSH pt






Black GSH Brief


----------



## meganka

a very casual look with the tomato hobo


----------



## karenab

^^ GORGEOUS RED!!

Me with yes, yes, yes, camel day _*AGAIN:*_


----------



## karenab

ZOMG!!!!! Eeeek!!!  >>>> (me top far right!!).


----------



## cityoflight

*09 mandarin city*


----------



## pilatesworks

O5 Bordeaux Twiggy;


----------



## pilatesworks

05 Emerald Courier:
(yes, I am standing in my bathtub! )


----------



## roey

Had some time to kill before work and snapped a few pics of me and my 08 GGH anthracite/charcoal work.  I think I was standing too close to the mirror, lol!


----------



## brunettetiger

Amethyst Twiggy w/ two different loungewear outfits


----------



## NicoleC

First in what I think is 06 truffle


----------



## dyyong

here is one of my ghostly pictures (excuse the dirty mirror):shame:


----------



## delmilano

My beloved 06 grey




I also love to wear the twiggy over the shoulder, soooo practical.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## prisma

Anthra Midday GSH


----------



## initialed




----------



## pilatesworks

07 Black GGH Hobo :


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Black Courier: 
( In the tub again! )


----------



## pilatesworks

06 Camel Day :


----------



## laura229

Eggplant City:
(approx 5'7" & 120 lbs for reference)


----------



## laura229

09 SGH Black Work:
(5'7"/120lbs)


----------



## laura229

Plomb City:
(sorry for the camera phone quality!)


----------



## schadenfreude

black Courier


----------



## schadenfreude

new to me 06 camel City


----------



## brunettetiger

Amethyst Twiggy (yet again) and my new '06 Lilac colored shirt!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Black Pom Pom CGH


----------



## purseaddict76

My new holy grail bag!  I loooooove this green color!


----------



## *Ella*

Today, the 10th of May ... Old Miss Sixty denim, Kjacques sandals, Lanvin trench and Anthracite pompon ... Last picture. I sent a lot of kiss ..... to ... all of you :kiss:


----------



## red vine

Here is the 09 Balenciaga Sanguine Giant Flat Handle Clutch... with me  The color looks different under different light.


----------



## karenab

With black city GGH:


----------



## debsmith

After a loooong search I finally replaced my beloved '05 Teal (regretfully sold) with another gorgeous Bal blue.....presenting my '06 Cornflower!    I am crazy over this color!!!  Perfect for summer!


----------



## EmilieN

Trying again - hope it works this time

This is my Black Cherry Day. I love this style and the color too. It goes with so any outfits.


----------



## EmilieN




----------



## Ghost55

*Casual wear today~
Forever 21 T-shirt
NY and Co. Cropped pants
Cole Haan Black Nike Air Flip Flops 
Aquamarine City 2007 RH Chevre*


----------



## snoesje




----------



## scoobiesmomma

*04 Pistachio Twiggy*


----------



## aki_sato

Bad hair day, bare face and FBF ...
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=768524&stc=1&d=1242279922


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Black GSH Day ;


----------



## oogiewoogie

Charbon GGH Pom Pom for reference~!


----------



## cheyenne

08 Pale Magenta City...she kinda looks like bubblegum pink here...but its much more intense in real life...im not sure if she's a keeper thou...i prefer more "POP" colors...


----------



## chaoyichien

I took a walk downtown after work tonight.
It's the Ox year and the city is decorated with a lot of ox art works lately,
they're everywhere and are all very creative and interesting to look at.

Just wanna to share this with you all, it's fun!

The first pic is the blank model that you can buy and do the decoration yourself!! I really wanted one of my own, maybe I could create a Bal Ox.


----------



## REREsaurus

2005 Black City!


----------



## delmilano

*05 TEAL WORK*


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## wingit

A night out with *Vert Fonce GSH City*:


----------



## Ghost55

Aquamarine (again) 2007 RH~
Forever 21 top
American Eagle Jeans
Old Navy Silver sequined Sandals
Tiffany necklace and bracelet


----------



## karenab

06 camel day again:


----------



## BHmommy

my first time posting in this thread!  wearing my 06 rouille day


----------



## pilatesworks

09 Sanguine Flat Clutch:


----------



## verty

Not the best pictures, but here's my Black City & then some "action shots"  with my Black, Sandstone & White Cities.


----------



## MichK

Took Mr Officier Twiggy out for a few mod shots today.


----------



## fish0505

Balenciaga Courier at Taipei 101!


----------



## Nanaz

*Bouton RH Day.*


----------



## BHmommy

going to work with my '06 GRENAT WORK:


----------



## snoesje

black city gsh...again


----------



## RACHEY07

Me and my 05 City


----------



## Nanaz

*08 GGH Black Day*


----------



## CoutureObsessed

I was so excited not to be taking my own pics in the mirror for once, but it turned out so blurry that my face looked like a mutated jackolantern and I had to crop it out ush:!!

Leaving to go to the airport yesterday, with my Argent RH Work






Miss Argent packed and ready to go the night before


----------



## BHmommy

with my *07 vert gazon GGH day *


----------



## Deco

04 Black City PH


----------



## MichK

S/S09 Automne Day


----------



## vlore

*'09 Officer City*


----------



## delmilano

*06 truffle work*


----------



## delmilano

*07 violet courier*


----------



## Deco

Wow, *Del's *Violet Courrier 

My RV Purse. It's more east-west than my 04 Purses.


----------



## BHmommy

a not-so-great pic of me with my *03 lilac city* today:


----------



## nicole2730

new-to-me *DAMASK WORK*:


----------



## saff

From wintry Sydney...only 3 left, with one more coming..

09 Black RH City






09 Automne RH PT





09 Anthra SGH Day


----------



## MichK

Ok, I know there's been a bit of an overkill with my Automne Day lately, but she's my current favourite and I love taking her out


----------



## Neysters

08 Black GGH Work


----------



## VeniceQueen

With my 09 Praline GSH RTT (I'm 6"2)


----------



## Deco

04 Lilac City


----------



## BHmommy

another bad pic of me...  casual fridays! wearing my *07 GGH Anthra City*:


----------



## juicy couture jen

My new 07 ggh black day


----------



## saff

My 3 yr old ran in with his toy camera when he saw me taking pics of myself with my 09 Black RH City - hence he looks quite fuzzy.


----------



## abi319

Not very good pics in terms of showing the bag's color (it's actually a Vert Fonce Work) but can be used as size reference so am posting anyway!


----------



## MichK

Dinner with friends, with 09 Black City.

Last pic: came home and tried the same outfit with Black GSH PT - doesn't quite work, huh?


----------



## aki_sato

23/05/09 - Official day that I am on a new age group box :greengrin:

The only colour I guess that can make me feel better of becoming older:

05 Magenta Twiggy

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=777917&stc=1&d=1243086188


----------



## aki_sato

For *ChloeG F*, two of Totoro 
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=777921&stc=1&d=1243086456


----------



## Nanaz

*Bouton Day again.*


----------



## ladydeluxe

Red versus Black


----------



## Nanaz

*07 Paprika/Rouille GGH Day*


----------



## roey

Ruby Work.  I'm still getting used to the work size with RH.  It seems bigger than my anthra GGH!  And darn imageshack for making my pictures almost lifesize!


----------



## *Ella*

Dear Delmilano ..... Your request pics ...


----------



## *Ella*

Another one   Pompom 09 anthracite


----------



## jroos




----------



## jroos




----------



## umimaddicted

I love, Nanaz's new GGH Paprika so I thought I would post the *06 RH Rouille Rust* for comparison between GGH and RH Rouille's. 06 RH is a little darker color I think


----------



## milodrinker

Ink city with casual outfit!


----------



## meganka

me with my brand new jaune rh day, casual and office outfit


----------



## meganka

little lilac box!


----------



## MichK

With my new 08 Saddle GGH Pompon, worn a variety of ways.


----------



## MichK

My 05 Black Work.


----------



## BHmommy

ready to hit the beach this past memorial day weekend, with my *06 blue india work*


----------



## nicole2730

Damask Work - again!  really loving this bag!


----------



## wingit

An outing with *Nori* in Santa Monica on Memorial Day!


----------



## wingit

Two more!


----------



## Jerevka

Me with my new Sanguine GSH Flat Clutch!
Received it a couple of days ago and have been carying it since!








And the clutch itself in Natural lightning! Very true to reality color!


----------



## drati

Jerevka is a hard act to follow ...

06 grey courier


----------



## drati

05 olive shopper. The light was low, the colour has more green in it than it shows in these pictures.


----------



## dyyong

FINALLY my 1st BAL in action pictures 
i was doubt to take her out since it has been raining 
i think we will have some fun this summer


----------



## laura229

Here's my 04 turquoise twiggy.  Excuse the awkward pose in the second shot...lol 

This is my first twiggy, and I absolutely LOVE everything about it!  I got it for a great price, and since it's fairly beat up, I figured I would dye it black.  Now...NO WAY!  I'm in love with this color!  

(for reference: approx. 5'7" and 120 lbs)


----------



## li'l_eloise

F/W '04 Seafoam and '08 Argent Giant Hardware


----------



## silverfern

Two of my latest loves: 04 Rose Flat Clutch and 05 Bordeaux WE


----------



## umimaddicted

Yea, finally, I can wear my Apple Green City bag.  It is that time of year again!
If Leslie can stand in the tub, then I can stand on the chair!    Leslie, I am not going to let you live that down..........


----------



## juicy couture jen

Went to do some errands.. so didn't I have a lot to bring.. so I took out my gsh black hobo!  I'm starting to love the giant hobo again! Sorry for the crappy photo..


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

08 Ruby Work GSH


----------



## Chandeen

My Balenciaga Bags:

Balenciaga City in Rouge Vermillion and Balenciaga City in Greige 





____________________________
My Wishlist :
Miu Miu Black Golden Bag
Belen Echandia Hug Me Medium in Purple
Belen Echandia Enchant Me in Dark Navy
Balenciaga Work


----------



## Monaliceke

Me and my 2009 GCH City in Maldives


----------



## christymarie340

my new to me black first


----------



## Nanaz

*GGH Paprika Day. LOVE LOVE this bag.*


----------



## Nanaz

*again.*


----------



## li'l_eloise

due to some demands, i will now pose with my argent city GHW and seafoam city RHW. too bad i haven't got a pic of me with my greige portefeuille, and my anis first and bouton d'or city GGHW before i sold them.


----------



## Nanaz

*GGH Black Day*


----------



## Nanaz

*06 Lilac Work*


----------



## Nanaz

*07 GGH Black Work (my babay) Sorry i did not mean to take over the modeling section but i was just in the mood. OK enough for today.*


----------



## vlore

*Officer City* (haven't been able to stop using her! )


----------



## Jerevka

Me yesterday))


----------



## delmilano

*A day in London at an art gallery with my 07 violet courier. 
Such a practical hand-free bag.*


----------



## courty

my vert foret day w/ GGH from 07.


----------



## BHmommy

with my *07 violet GSH work* this weekend:


----------



## delmilano

*My sanguine rh pt worn with a dark violet Maje dress, i think this color really looks nice on dark outfits.*


----------



## enciell

Me and my Argent First


----------



## Lasmico

with 07 mastic SGH hobo


----------



## chalmaz

here are some shots from the past couple of weeks with my beloved 05 black first (click on pics to enlarge) :











and from yesterday with my 05 black twiggy. this bag is also one of my most loved :


----------



## MichK

For *drati - *here's my 07 Men's black WE. I love this bag like I've never loved any bag before  

It sits so beautifully on my shoulders, even fully loaded up. I think the longer handle drop really makes a difference. Took her out for a whole day with my squirmy 9-month-old and the WE never slipped, shifted or felt uncomfortable. Many times, I even forgot it was there! And it holds a TON. All that chevre leather enveloping me is heavenly. Wonderful bag!


----------



## roey

*VT SGH Day:*


----------



## saff

07 Black GGH City - boring work outfit today and camera on wrong setting...hence the grainy quality


----------



## antakusuma

it's been ages since my last post in this thread. I was going to sell this bouton d'or twiggy, but i think i'll just keep it to remind me of my pregnancy.


----------



## Babi

^ Our Tpf ladies rock their B.bags!!

My turn, I'm usually so lazy in taking modelling pics. But this one was special. What's better than a FBF to go on the BF's motorbike for a short trip?


----------



## Jerevka

Transition from Day into night (changed Anthra Work to my lovely Sanguine GSH Clutch)


----------



## delmilano

*My VF WE is now nicely broken in, it looks much smaller, shrinked to a beautiful slouchy bag and doesn't look like a flatscreen under my arm anymore. There's so much of the delicious VF leather on this bag.*


----------



## littlerock

Here is my BRAND NEW Vert Gazon PT w/ GGH.


----------



## Jerevka

With Marine GSH City!


----------



## initialed

Cornflower and my skirt is Bal too


----------



## enciell

Found a random shot. Me and my beloved *VIOLET CITY* on a busy street in a rainy day


----------



## drati

Sanguine Work


----------



## drati

Olive Shopper


----------



## drati

Camel Part Time


----------



## saff

07 GGH City again ... I've got to fix the setting on my camera..

Second pic - my daughter, this time, wondering what mummy's doing. LOL!


----------



## sl57




----------



## delmilano

*My 07 sandstone shoulder. The most practical clutch ever.*


----------



## delmilano

*My black gsh pt from 09, the leather of this bag is just buttery soft and distressed, matte, chewy, delicious, i have never seen an agneau bag this chèvre like. It starts breaking in so beautifully.*


----------



## MichK

I _had_ to post this, once I saw that Delmilano had posted her pics - we're 09 Black GSH PT twins!  Except that you can CLEARLY see that I'm nowhere near as stylish as Delmilano - who looks so fab with her PT!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## meganka

with my ink box first day out in art gallery of NSW.
seriously, this art work makes me think of BALENCIAGA!






a better quality pic of the art work


----------



## styledbyher

me and my beloved 09 framboise envelope clutch


----------



## ring my bell

My new Black weekender....


----------



## dyyong

with my new to me 07 violet step
excuse the poor pictures quality


----------



## cparroyo777

My balenciaga work SGH in evergreen which I carried when I had my 48hrs layover in KUL


----------



## karenab

me with camel day:


----------



## Dancing_Queen

My first contribution to this thread... Miss sanguine clutch!


----------



## ring my bell

I have been neglecting Miss amethyst day lately so I gave her some time to shine today...


----------



## chalmaz

with the 05 first again yesterday:


----------



## MichK

Modelling my new 07 Vert Fonce Work. Gawd, I love Works!
(The lighting in my room is just awful, as usual.)


----------



## MichK

And, while I was at it, I took Miss Pompon out (Saddle with GGH).


----------



## MichK

And, finally, my HG - 07 Black GGH City! - got a turn. (Sorry, I'm in the same outfit throughout; didn't have time to change, just wanted to show off the bags.)

I'm am so in love with this City... I always thought GH looked weird on the City because of the proportions, but this bag is dazzling to me. I was a little afraid she would be TOO dazzling... but she's perfect


----------



## umimaddicted

09 Raisin GGH City.


----------



## umimaddicted

And, here is 08 GGH Black Cherry Day


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## saff

09 Anthra SGH Day






09 Automne RH PT


----------



## initialed

Magenta!


----------



## initialed




----------



## initialed




----------



## MichK

Saddle GGH Pompon




http://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss33/michk/pomponmods24.jpg


----------



## aki_sato

*Saturday arvo:*

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=799393&stc=1&d=1244973555

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=799392&stc=1&d=1244973516

​


----------



## Jerevka

With my 09 Anthra Work!


----------



## ring my bell

The first bbag I ever bought.... Black GGH hobo. We spent the day in the park


----------



## bearymommy

06 grenat box


----------



## lilasianvixen77




----------



## BHmommy

with my 04 black city with PH:


----------



## bpurse




----------



## MichK

GAH!! I just realised I posted these in the wrong thread earlier. So, here they are, in the right thread.

Here's my new 05 Taupe Men's Day. Am terrified of getting jeans dye transfer on the Taupe, so I'm wearing my white jeans - then decided I might as well go for a retro 70s look


----------



## RACHEY07

new 03 caramel pewter hardware!


----------



## roey

*VT SGH Brief and Day (Day is old photo; I love them both too much to choose!)* *The Brief is slightly darker so perhaps that is justification enough!*


----------



## initialed

Black work


----------



## wingit




----------



## Lisie

Me and my first BBag - a café city!!


----------



## roey

*My Anthra GGH Work was needing some time out of her dustbag.  She's unstuffed though, cause I'm still using VT!*


----------



## Samia

Not a great pic and sorry (dirty mirror), but here is my First:


----------



## lilflobowl

Me, looking like a frumpy duck, with my 2005 Dolma Mini Mini Twiggy


----------



## cparroyo777

My Giant City Framboise '09


----------



## juicy couture jen

07 black ggh day


----------



## Soisi

I took my Framboise Makeup out to dinner for the first time earlier tonight.


----------



## MichK

With my 07 Vert Fonce Work






And, here I am, trying a new pose - just like *Roey *


----------



## Mia Bella

My new Automne GSH Flat Clutch! 

For reference I'm 5' 10.5".


----------



## purplewithenvy

S/S 06 White Oval Clutch


----------



## purplewithenvy

S/S 09 Black City


----------



## meganka

1st day out with greige twiggy on a cloudy day in Sydney! the leather still smells so good!
my friend said my wrapped handles look very strange...what do you guys think?


----------



## m-s-m-d

09 Anthracite GGH City


----------



## Tokyo

02 Black linen hobo, 02 Black FBF, 02 Caramel FBF, 02 Choco FBH


----------



## Tokyo

08 sapphire besace, 08 sapphire GGH Money, 04 Egg Plant Mini-Classique


----------



## christymarie340

me and my 08 amethyst...I LOVE this color!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## glossie

sorry for the graininess. colour depiction's not accurate either.


----------



## bag-gage

Galet RH Work


----------



## bpurse

Going out with my Amethyst PT she's been getting ignored lately..


----------



## MichK

My new 06 Ink Men's WE


----------



## stefaniarocks

I stole my mum's balenciaga...love it!


----------



## glossie

^can't see the image, *stefaniarocks*. wow, another great find, *MichK*.


emerald city on a 1.58m frame. i feel like getting an 08 evergreen when i wore these YSL vintage pumps.








playing dressup. wearing a top over a slip dress  galet ggh work


----------



## Nanaz

*GGH Galet PT.*


----------



## m-s-m-d

Switched to my Galet GGH PT today
(of course with my fuzzy slippers )


----------



## jeni4hill

My framboise weekender and makeup bag


----------



## CoutureObsessed

I managed to snap a few pics with Sapphire SGH PT yesterday


----------



## oogiewoogie

Some really quick shots before flying out the door ... Galet in natual light... so softy and puddly after a few uses


----------



## pilatesworks

This kneeling pose is dedicated to MichK and Roey! 
with my 07 GSH Work :


----------



## pilatesworks

08 Marine GGH Envelope Clutch :


----------



## elenj

*Sunday at the park*

Me and Miss Line (the name comes from my new fantastic work!)





Me, Miss Line and little Melissa





(I don't understand why in this pic I look so huge ... maybe because I am  )


----------



## NicoleC

w my 08 marine


----------



## m-s-m-d

Took out my anthracite GGH City this morning
.....this was before my anthra discovery....Devastated! bag scratch


----------



## delmilano

09 sanguine rh pt, my favorite bag right now.








followed by 08 black work ggh still hiding in the closet


----------



## delmilano

More mod pics with my 06 ink box, i hope you won't be tempted by this one michK.


----------



## MichK

I hate coming on just after oh-so-stylish Delmilano  but I desperately need help from the tPFers!

This is my new 07 Cafe Brief (gorgeous leather). Does the Brief shape overwhelm me? Does the bag look like it's too big for me? I feel like it's just a tad too wide (and I'm someone who thinks the Work and the WE are perfect for me). So, I need your opinions! Please be as brutally honest as possible (in the comments thread, not here)!


----------



## cityoflight

05 caramel work







​ 










​


----------



## cityoflight

06 white first





















​

06 white oval clutch


----------



## meganka

with my sapphire work on a really cold winter day in Sydney


----------



## mash_ka_19

my new love 05 caramel first


----------



## i_love_yorkie

my "extremely broken-in" magenta WE


----------



## dyyong

i'm so exciting and wants to "introduce" my new family


----------



## dyyong

another new family


----------



## glossie

nice family, dyyong!

06 emerald city on a 1.58m frame. it's not so dark irl. pardon the pic quality.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

old pic with my dirty magenta WE


----------



## if5yvo

had to share this
adorably with verty work


----------



## realbuyerhub

Hi gals... I'm new in this foRum... My DH just bought me this as my Birthday gift ... I'm falling in love with Balenciaga by the day !!


----------



## chrisz

My s/s09 Black city... 






Argh...bal is way too addictive.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

today w EB GSH PT


----------



## brunettetiger

Galet SGH PT


----------



## MichK

05 Chocolate Day 













And my continuing attempts to make my 07 Cafe Brief look a little smaller and less like luggage on me!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Me, with my Oval ink '06


----------



## goldilocks10023

this may be my first modeling post...

not sure how to insert pics *fingers crossed*

http://img18.imageshack.us/i/034hce.jpg/

edit: it won't let me copy and paste ???


----------



## roey

*This modeling shot belongs to goldilocks10023.  It is NOT roey's bag (wish it were!).*


----------



## goldilocks10023

Thanks roey!  Let's try this again....

with my amethyst CRH first











PS:  thank you to *C* for my beloved AG city


----------



## ehemelay

*2009 Automne GCH City*

I don't wear her often, although I think she's really beautiful.  

I am a little paranoid about the covered hardware, so I don't bring her along on my frequent travels.  As you can see, she's not broken in yet.  It will probably take years at this pace!!


----------



## MichK

I'm posting these everywhere, but I don't care 

My new Pommier RH Pochette!!


----------



## Tokyo

Michk, I love your new Pommier RH Pochette!!

My 03 black pewter first! and 02 FBF caramel again


----------



## Cate14

After drooling over everyone else's beautiful bags, here's my first attempt at a photo "wearing" one of my own: Mandarin Work


----------



## delmilano

08 charbon gsh pt on vacation with me


----------



## m-s-m-d

snapping shots at work w/ my Galet GGH PT


----------



## beauxgoris

*LOVE* my besace!


----------



## MichK

My gorgeous, super-smooshy 02 Caramel Belted Hobo - love this bag! There's nothing like the older Bals... 

Worn on the shoulder






Worn cross-body


----------



## Tokyo

MichK,you have more gorgeous one....speechless!

I have few purchases this month and here is 07 SS GGH Black PT!


----------



## Tokyo

Tempete SGH PT


----------



## flapjack

My niece wearing my Bouton D'or SGH City . . . Love it!!!! 

Then a pic of it next to my baby -  07 SGH Part-time

xoxo


----------



## vikianderson

*posing in Harvey Nix washroom  with my beloved VG First *


----------



## BurberryLvr

Not a traditional modeling pic, but I just couldn't resist!


----------



## lyka168

09 Antracite City GGH! Luvvin it!


----------



## Soisi

My Pommier City went on its first train ride today. (crappy phone pic)


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Tomato GSH Work!


----------



## lizz

Cornflower city.


----------



## NoSnowHere




----------



## styledbyher

my 09 automne gsh flat clutch


----------



## suchagirl

'08 Coral Red Work


----------



## sl57

Going to visit a friend today with anthra GGH work


----------



## suchagirl

Tempete Work.  It's breaking in nicely!   her


----------



## drati

action pics from Paris, shot today by one of my kids, with 06 grey courier. Excuse the poor picture quality.


----------



## initialed




----------



## appleringo

'06 Black Work under the sun @ De Young (SF)


----------



## MichK

VT GGH Day! This is true love!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## roey

*Trying again...

VT SGH PT*


----------



## enciell

black city~


----------



## vikianderson

*Bebe & I unfolding things & generally making a mess at the RL Sale *


----------



## girlygirl3

06 Ink Box!


----------



## bag_hag

2009 F/W City with giant silver hardware in Tempete


----------



## meganka

sorry for my boring outfit, brought out my greige twiggy in a very fine day(finally) in Sydney!


----------



## bag-gage

Newly arrived VG City  The colour's a tiny bit darker and more saturated that it appears in the photo. I swear, it keeps winking at me! It's messing with my head!


----------



## bpurse

Loving my 09 Raisin City Starting to break in very nicely!


----------



## enciell

I was going to wait til the weather is nice to make some mod shots of my jacket. But I guess some of you would rather have a quick fix!

Please excuse the pic quality. I hope you are able to see the lovely, fluffy, extremely soft leather

Indoor yellow lighting - looks almost black. 





Under flash light - more blue coming out


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Me and my framboise courier  LOVE HER!







(ps...sorry about the mess..and that fluffy dog that wandered into the picture... lol)


----------



## lyka168

Took my newbie out! =) My 09 F/W Antra City!


----------



## Supercoolper




----------



## meganka

black outfit again, with my tomato hobo today


----------



## m-s-m-d

Anthra GGH City again...real action shot


----------



## lyka168

Wearing my brand new 09 Black CGH Flat Clutch!


----------



## cheyenne

Vert Deau Brief...my first Brief!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## goldilocks10023

I'm posting my new 04 lilac city all over the place today.  I'm just so happy.....


----------



## Albion

My sapphire giant covered pom pon 

Without flash:






With flash:


----------



## angelastoel

today I wore my '05 black city, I just love Balenciaga combined with skulll scarfs!!!!


----------



## pianoblue

my verr first modeling pic
officier RH city


----------



## MichK

My 02 Flat Brass First... crazy in love with this bag.

1. Held in crook of arm:





2. Worn on shoulder:





3. Held in hand:





4. Worn on shoulder, using long strap:





5. Worn cross-body, using long strap:


----------



## MichK

And, this is for *happychica*, who wanted to see my Sanguine GSH Envelope Clutch modelled...


----------



## Soisi

My Pommier City on a Swedish summer's day.


----------



## brunettetiger

I can't get enough of Jaune Jaune Jaune!  Worn her everyday this week (this is highly unusual for me!)


----------



## lilasianvixen77

My 07 Plomb Day!


----------



## sl57

My work has gone punk!


----------



## missaznpirate

Just got this 04 Rose city from a lovely TPF'er..& took her to the Hawaii Korean Festival the other weekend =)


----------



## enciell

With my lovely Framboise Flat Cluth


----------



## roey

*Vert Thyme SGH Day *(with purse organizer inside to keep shape on the bottom).  Thank you dannkat for the suggestion!  I may see another Day or two in my future.


----------



## delmilano

My plomb gsh brief with a summer dress.


----------



## m-s-m-d

07 Cafe GGH Brief


----------



## initialed




----------



## angelastoel

me and my rouge VIF
for info and more pictures, check my blog Toothfairy, a fashiontale


----------



## meganka

07 jaune day!


----------



## littlepea

Me and my raisin city


----------



## meganka

hope you guys will not be bored with my modeling shots...
quick ones for my twiggy trio as promised!
07 violet 









06 ink





05 teal


----------



## scooterella

How come the city look big on me??? But I love it anyway.


----------



## initialed




----------



## Deco

07 SGH Black Day. For *CoutureObsessed .*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## Deco

Rouge Theatre Day.


----------



## Deco

Violet SGH Work & Tomato Courier.


----------



## sl57

How did I live without this bag?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

MY LILAC04 TWIGGY TODAY(SORRY FOR THE KNEE)


----------



## Deco

Pewter Day.


----------



## Albion

Here you are my bale matelasse 
I'm sorry that the pics are dark...
Anyway...


----------



## clare83nce

Me and my SGH Anthracite Flat Clutch


----------



## slinks

*Deco* - your wish is my command


----------



## lilasianvixen77




----------



## dyyong

not my bags but a friend came visiting who's also tpfer, posting on her behalf (whish them are mine) dreaming......... 

MAROON WEEKENDER


----------



## glossie

modelling 06 cognac day. my height: 158cm.


----------



## CivicGirl

My new galet city


----------



## pilatesworks

In the tub again, this time with my 07 Black GGH Work!


----------



## lilasianvixen77




----------



## MichK

Here's my DD, modelling my 02 Caramel Belted Hobo


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

my officer ggh work


----------



## CoutureObsessed

I debated whether or not to post these since they're so grainy...but here's Miss Argent RH Work


----------



## valentine1415

Balenciaga Work 2006
Balenciaga Cover City 2009 
Balenciaga day 2006


----------



## valentine1415

Take my Bbag on the beach


----------



## angelastoel

Me and my Ivory Box, sometimes I think about selling it, but today I fell in love with it again! It is so cute....


----------



## ccloving

here's my 08 sapphire work!


----------



## Deco

Ink Day


----------



## Deco

BG Pink PT GGH


----------



## Deco

Rouge Theatre First


----------



## tatertot

*A few pics of my Sahara Courrier and 30 week baby bump*


----------



## initialed




----------



## Boginskaya

an old picture, with my rouge vif city


----------



## Deco

Lovers of oldies will attest, there is no way in hell to capture the color of Eggplant in photos.  It's lovely and stunning beyond your wildest dreams.  So here's one of my HGs, 04 Eggplant Purse.  I would eat it if I could.


----------



## prof ash

'09 Praline City:


----------



## LostInBal

With my *05 Grey city*


----------



## missty4

*Tempete SGH PT*


----------



## Smides

I tend to use the Saddle Day '08 the most. I also have a Grey City '05 and a Rouge Vermillion Messenger ('07, I think).


----------



## Smides

Here's also one of my Mandarine Envelope GSH.


----------



## rockiecmrlx

here's a pic of me and my ggh black city on my dad's new bike!


----------



## sheanabelle

errands with navy first...











excuse me while I go clean my mirror now...


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

The bag that started it all and the one that took the longest to find...Black Part-Time...


----------



## kattydc

Work Black 07 & Weekender Black 07


----------



## angelastoel

my GGH Black Brief in action!


----------



## Deco

For *meganka*, Tomato Courier


----------



## Deco

03 Red Weekender, my one and only Weekender.


----------



## roey

*My brand new Plomb SGH City! *


----------



## MichK

With my RH Besace (which can be worn cross-body or on the shoulder - great adjustable strap! - for different looks)


----------



## Tokyo

Visited my sisiter`s atelier this afternoon with my beloved work and borrowed her new linen dress sneakly to take photos with!!!


----------



## valentine1415

Balenciaga Bubblegum 2008


----------



## vikianderson

*Paparazzi shot  ~ leaving Cipriani London with my Marine 07 MU
*


----------



## ehemelay

Still in love with my '07 Plomb GSH City!!

(Photo taken a few days ago in my hotel mirror, excuse the photo quality.)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

me and my ggh flatclutch this morning i was so tired  , only a white t- shirt ,tarina tarantino necklace, and black leggings


----------



## delmilano

*My new summer silk dress with miss 09 sanguine rh pt and mr 08 charbon gsh pt.*


----------



## saff

07 Plomb SGH Brief





07 Black GGH City


----------



## jackietong

Taken a few Months back...this is my drama queen bag

 gone through so much before she landed in my hands safe and sound.


----------



## clOudeater

this is me and my black GCH city while visiting the harbor in san diego.  will post more modeling pics of my new sahara and pommier city.


----------



## Laetitya

Some more pics of my new beauty: RH Noix PomPon


----------



## drati

a few more action shots with grey courier during our stay in Paris in July.


----------



## ejsc55

Ok, here are some mod pics with the flat messenger as some of you have asked.  I was having lighting and mirror issues, so sorry for the crapy quality pic.


----------



## drati

Delmilano's and Saff's pics of their plomb briefs reminded me of my gorgeous wrinkly elephant skin plomb day. Boring outfit, sorry, but I've been enjoying this bag the last few days and wanted to show her off.


----------



## Deco

07 Plomb SGH Work


----------



## baghagwb

Me and my black sgh pt


----------



## Deco

Vert Fonce SGH Day


----------



## fosca

Me and Miss Raisin


----------



## delmilano

*Same outfit, these pics shows the difference between the tempete city rh and the sanguine pt rh. I prefer the city with the long strap on the shoulder to the pt and the handles of the pt over my shoulder, of course.*


----------



## pugtolove

Here is me....with my new pre loved City in marine. Totally in LOVe with this color.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Violet day and I at Target  As you can tell I am so happy in the toy aisle with my toddler.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## courty

me with my GGH vert foret day.


----------



## Deco

love your shoes and bag, *courty.*

Rouge Vif Purse.


----------



## cityoflight




----------



## cityoflight

*sgh electric blue city*


----------



## MichK

I hate coming on after CityofLight  so please excuse my unfashionable self.

1. Officier RH Day





2. Galet GSH Envelope





3. Sanguine GSH Envelope





4. Black GGH Envelope


----------



## pilatesworks

This is my darling niece Ariana, modeling my 08 Black GSH Work for me!
( I had to wrestle with her to get my bag back, LOL! )


----------



## Deco

Please say hello to a very well loved oldied but goodie and new to me, 04 Black Purse PH.  An unbelievable find courtesy of my *slinkies *

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## pilatesworks

OK, my first day out of baggy clothes ,trying to get back to normal!
With 08 Black GSH Work!


----------



## delmilano

*My pillowy plomb gsh brief, im surprised that grey on grey can look good.*


----------



## kiwishopper

You guys are so stylish I feel a bit embarrassed to post my Bal mod pics here lol
But I am in LOVE with the new to me Violet Twiggy, here is my attempt this morning














Miss Violet under the window sun


----------



## realbuyerhub

Since my first BB on my birthday from DH I'm totally smitten by BALENCIAGA !!! I've swopped up 2 bb within a month alone !! I hv been very naughty !! DH must hv regretted spoiling me on my birthday cos now i can't stoooop !!! There is now 3 to my tiny BB cottage..


----------



## delmilano

I can't stop posting mod pics with my tempete city, i really love the city style on me now. 
And this ggh work shot is for CHLOEGLAMOUR, before she goes on vacation.
Same dress with the 09 black gsh pt, the leather of this bag makes my heart bounce every time i carry it.


----------



## ehc2010

Anthropologie top (love it!)
Paige Premium Denim Jeans
Balenciaga Anthracite SGH Env Clutch!!

sorry for blurry quality and legs being cut off by suitcase (yes, I am still living out of it)


----------



## sweetlust

Pourpre SGH City


----------



## Tokyo

07GGHwork


----------



## drati

Same old clothes but I couldn't resist posting some more pics of this gorgeous oldie. Love the slouchy softness of this 05 grey weekender.


----------



## MichK

My new-to-me *03 Olive PH City*... it's a gorgeous bag, but I can't decide if it's me, so I've been struggling with the decision to keep it or sell it... what do you guys think?


----------



## drati

05 Grey WE


----------



## drati

09 sanguine work






07 jaune MU


----------



## meganka

today with my *07 jaune rh day*


----------



## Mia Bella

Here are pics I took for another thread to show that you can dress up a Day!
(My apologies for the gritty iPhone pics) 

Hanging with my Pommier Day:


----------



## courty

me with my beloved pistachio city. if i could marry any bag, it would be this one 





here i am jumping for joy because the bag had just arrived back from LMB. and yes i planned my outfit to match the bag in expectation of it arriving in the mail. hahah i am such a dweeb.


----------



## initialed




----------



## karenab

me with black Balenciaga 05 city:


----------



## initialed




----------



## princielli

me with my favorite balenciaga ever

http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._126784892655_820362655_3083923_2456062_n.jpg


----------



## dlynn

'09 ARGENT SHOULDER ...

***strap is worn three different lengths
***Im 5' tall


----------



## dlynn

'09 galet city gsh


----------



## purseaddict76

My son is modeling my new 06 medium size black matelasse bag..  I love this bag.  Best of all, it won't get dirty!


----------



## lovelygarments

Enlarged dlynn's photo!


----------



## juzluvpink

This is what happened when you are deprived of a full length mirror at home.. when you find a secluded restroom with a full length mirror.. you take PICTURES! 

Me and my 09 Raisin GGH PT!


----------



## LostInBal

Today with my 03 black city PH. Love everything on this treasure, amazing soft and slight distressed leather, super light weight, 100% jet black, the whole combo with PH... a keeper for life


----------



## karenab

with black 05 city again:


----------



## ehemelay

2007 Aquamarine GGH City
(under the sunlight!!)


----------



## delmilano

*I take my lilac 06 first out once a year. LOL I was at a friend's wedding, THE occasion to use my lilac first, a too small bag for my everday's needs. But i love this color to pieces. *


----------



## cityoflight

following dear delmilano lilac first with 06 lilac purse


----------



## delmilano

*More mod pics with my tempete city for you Drati, and Lovelygarments here are some shots with the bracelet on the bony part of the wrist, i had to put it to the largest (last hole of the 3) in order to make it hang loose.
I love to wear it this way too, thanks LG for giving me this idea.*


----------



## delmilano

*And the same dress with my VF WE, and my 09 BLACK GSH PT, dh is not home so i play with my b bags. *


----------



## Tokyo

Tempete RH Work and SGH PT for delmilano as I promised, and you look very pretty with your green dress and your gems!!!


----------



## Tokyo

More Tempete SGH Work


----------



## Tokyo

Le dix pebbled leather black First


----------



## jroos




----------



## lilasianvixen77

Trying on dresses for my cousin's wedding and grandma's 80th birthday party!











This is what I ended up getting! I just regret not taking a pic with my Day!


----------



## purseaddict76

Here is me and my 05 taupe city again!


----------



## ehemelay

2009 Officier GSH PT

I love this color!  I usually wait for days when I'm carrying extras, but I just felt like wearing her today - no matter how close to empty she might be.


----------



## cparroyo777

My new baby...


----------



## cipoohe

Hi..This is my first time here!!! I always read this forum but never posted..This is me with my sanguine work!


----------



## drati

^^^ Nice shot cipoohe, and lovely sanguine work.

Just discovered some older photos of my f/w 07 black twiggy.


----------



## angelastoel

Warning: this may hurt your eyes, hehe..
with my ivory box


----------



## kiwishopper

Feeling a bit "*green*" today lol :greengrin: Sorry for the matching green top and *pine green *Bal GSH City


----------



## enciell

THE jacket :greengrin:


----------



## Ghost55

*OK, guys and dolls sorry I have ben MIA for a bit..Working a lot..
Anywho~ Here is my Greige Day today after I got home from work*


----------



## MichK

The Grey Brigade:

1. 05 Grey Work






2. 09 Galet GSH Envelope


----------



## porsche mama

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_NczakFgNr_U/SolW_jLwGWI/AAAAAAAAAD8/iGdDx4AXluw/s1600-h/front.jpg

my bouton d'or


----------



## ehemelay

'09 Black City


----------



## saff

07 Cafe GGH Day - Wish it was Mogano though..


----------



## missty4

This is of my 08 white city that I no longer own (because I replaced it with an 06 white city, teehee)
















06 white city


----------



## Ghost55

*2005 Magenta RH Day~*


----------



## missty4

wore 06 white city to a wedding


----------



## RealDealCollection

I love my '09 LE Metallic City and here we are in the Santa Fe sunshine:


----------



## juzluvpink

I've been finding all chances to take modelling pictures with my Raisin PT..  I hope our lifts are not monitored via close circuit cameras!


----------



## ehemelay

'07 Cafe RH City

~Finally starting to get this one broken in!!~


----------



## Scarlett T

09 Pourpre First, love it!


----------



## AnnieBinSD

Walking around downtown with my Black Flat Clutch!


----------



## Ghost55

*A Day at the Fair with my Magenta Day~*


----------



## enciell

A good old black city is all I need for a summer music festival


----------



## drati

Trying out my new-to-me 02 fbf with what I happened to wear today.  Thanks slinks for reassuring me that small bags CAN work on taller ladies.


----------



## 46dogs

Twiggy in Framboise
City in Tempete


----------



## karenab

black 05 city:


----------



## saff

07 Black Twiggy - sorry, lighting not so good


----------



## drati

fbf once again, love the longer shoulder strap.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## missty4

*03 PH Black City*
Like to post these when I still can, oh my heart...


----------



## Suziie

I'll try to take a better picture some other day


----------



## Pigen

*Raisin RH Work*


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Black '06 oval clutch


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

05 pewter city.


----------



## LostInBal

Here I am with one of my most beloved Bbag, *04 Grey twiggy PH*


----------



## glossie




----------



## delmilano

*Dear Saff, here is my 2007 3 black twiggy, the leather has a strong character, even, thick, firm yet broken in on the side.*


----------



## ehemelay

Can't get enough of my '07 Aquamarine GGH City...trying to wear her as much as possible before fall.  She really seems like more of a spring/summer bag to me.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

..AND MY RUBY GGH PT...WITH A"STRANGE" T SHIRT


----------



## roey

Hot Ruby CG, and I love your t-shirt!!  You inspired me to take my Work out of the dustbag and use her again!  She's breaking in so nicely.


----------



## louis fanatic

not a bag but still a piece of Bal


----------



## realbuyerhub

It's here it's.... finally HERE !!!! Tadaaa...my Sapphire Pom and Tempete City !!!!


----------



## meganka

out for dinner with my flatmate tonight with my *lilac ovallllll*


----------



## realbuyerhub

Another pic from my previous haul... my Praline City modelling pics !


----------



## angelastoel

yet another picture with my '05 black city, I just can't stop wearing it!!!!


----------



## purseaddict76

Hello girls,

I just bought this one on bay and this is my first Day bag and I am in love!!!!  The leather is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## pghandbag

Wore this to campus for a meeting and to finish up some paperwork.  







see by chloe dress, old navy jacket, nine west shoes, bbag day from 2006


----------



## Helena928

Sorry for the grainy iPhone pics!

Edited to add: How do i get the full size images in my reply??


----------



## realbuyerhub

Hi helena... copy yr pic attachment and paste it on the mountain icon omitting the http//:


----------



## mayen120




----------



## juicy couture jen

07 black gsh day (bag is empty)


----------



## missty4

Summer is still here (kinda) so gotta take out my *lilac 06 twiggy *


----------



## delmilano

*I left this baby in the closet for too long, so i took it out to play with and took some mod pics. I realized how much the leather of this bag is beautiful and pillowy, heavenly beautiful. I will take it out to work very soon (when dh isn't looking)  It already slouches, i haven't even used it once!
*


----------



## lilasianvixen77

MichK and Drati....this is for you! Here I am with my new dress and 07 Plomb Day on the day of my cousin's wedding!


----------



## vesna

my new Lune


----------



## Pigen

Me today with my Sienna medium Matelasse:


----------



## kiwishopper

I have fallen in LOVE with the twiggy style! After the 07 violet twiggy, I was very fortunate enough to found another twiggy to add to my collection

*04 Lilac Twiggy *and me getting lunch today


----------



## thavasa

Me with my amethyst city


----------



## angelastoel

A simple look so all the attention goes to my pretty BBag! ('07 GGH Brief)


----------



## woody

Tempete GSH day


----------



## woody

Black pouchette


----------



## drati

I cannot compete with woody -- you look so glamorous! ^^^

07 vert foncé courier, chameleon colour with gorgeous leather:


----------



## meganka

casual wear Friday with my plomb gst pt, cant stop touching the leather...


----------



## sheanabelle

2007 aqua city at the trevi fountain AND delirious at the airport on the way to Rome.


----------



## delmilano

Meganka inspired me with her beautiful plomb gsh pt shots, here is my 08 charbon gsh pt, the color comes out better than some previous mod shots which looked almost like my gsh black pt.


----------



## drati

09 galet RH day: chameleon colour with the most silky delicious agneau leather. Thanks to a sweet tpfer -- you know who you are  -- who helped me find this beauty.


----------



## pilatesworks

with 05 RT Work....and for once, NOT in my bathtub, LOL! 
In DD's room instead.....(she understands about mod shots and TPF.....unlike her Dad and brothers, who think taking pics of bags is insane!  )


----------



## pilatesworks

Back in the tub with 07 Sandstone GGH WE !


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## delmilano

*My 06 grey twiggy *


----------



## delmilano

Ok, after these shots with my 07 violet courier, i will stop posting for at least a week, i promise.:lolots:


----------



## ehemelay

Getting ready for a casual night out with my '09 Automne CGH City.  

(Pardon the photo taken in my hotel bathroom!!)


----------



## wingit

Pseudo-paparazzi shot with my new-to-me *Sapphire Day*


----------



## brunettetiger

Me with my baby Jaune (and rockin my new Chloe Motorcycle Boots!)


----------



## emoore.6




----------



## caroulemapoulen

Me today with my Black 09 pom pom GCH.


----------



## Deco

I have so much gawking to catch up on in this thread.  meanwhile, here's 07 GGH Violet Day (and Penguin update shot)


----------



## Deco

Silver City & Bronze Shoulder


----------



## Deco

04 Seafoam Purse


----------



## Deco

And lastly, action shots of 04 Black PH First and Bronze Shoulder in Stockholm.


----------



## woody

A totally horrible dust storm here today so thought I'd post some pics here (previously posted some similar pics on ****** thread). Without further ado Raisin city 09...


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

My first time using my new-to-me turquoise part-time


----------



## Ghost55

*Mandarin Part-Time with Giant Silver Hardware~*


----------



## dannkat

Pics taken in a fitting room....sorry gals, i don't have a full length mirror at home


----------



## kalilagirl

my '08 or '09  anthracite sgh city. this is my first bal acquired last march.


----------



## midorichan

a repeat post b/c i love my new '06 camel city bag and just cant stop showing it off


----------



## PerfectShoe

I haven't been able to stop using my black city!


----------



## meganka

my beloved *lilac box*

with the silky scarf that i bought today, loving it!





with a thin jumper on





blue/white/purple, love this combination!


----------



## LostInBal

It´s 9:40am here in Bcn and here I am with my beloved *08 anthra Work* rh, still trying to get a lovely break in so non stop wearing her!!


----------



## Ghost55

Apple picking with my SGH Mandarin Part-Time with a rainbow we saw on our way home


----------



## realbuyerhub

I added extra tassels to my City !!!


----------



## MichK

With my newest love - 08 Ruby Besace:


----------



## romanticomedy

My first time posting in this thread! 






With my black city during my recent trip to Sydney!


----------



## woody

Raisin city - easier to see without jacket


----------



## woody

Thanks LV - here's the shot without the jacket (computer crashed in between loading)


----------



## MichK

With my Pourpre RH PT (have no idea what's wrong with the camera setting - it's all blurry and grainy, sigh).


----------



## purseaddict76

Hello ladies,

Here is me and my new 09 Pommier Day bag ready to go out for the first time.  I was thinking of selling it because the color seems too flashy but I decided to keep it.  I guess it's nice to have at least one colorful b-bag!  After all, only Bal can pull it off.


----------



## missty4

*08 Pale Magenta SGH PT*


----------



## mayen120




----------



## Tokyo

06 Lilac oval clutch. 

Meganka, sorry for kept you waiting !


----------



## pilatesworks

03 Dark Choco PHW City....this is such a dark brown, it looks almostlack at times....very rich, deep color....(sorry for the poor quality photo...)


----------



## dannkat




----------



## meganka

08 black GGH PT, a hot day in Sydney again...


----------



## roey

*07 Plomb SGH Brief* *- Yummy!*


----------



## aki_sato

*Meganka* - I love your PT GGH! 
I followed your suit - wrapping my handles with ribbon - thanks for the great idea - hope you won't mind I copy you! 

I am sux at clothes, so posting pics one outfit with different bags 

*07 Sienna Work*
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=897952&stc=1&d=1254481973

*04 Seafoam Twiggy* (trying to see how convenience it is to have the mirror attached - don't think I am a fan ush
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=897953&stc=1&d=1254481973


----------



## roey

*08 SGH Charcoal Grey City **(love the medium grey color of this bag)*


----------



## Andy_Sach

*Me & My 05 AG Work *


----------



## delmilano

*Me and my ink box out to see a play at the theatre last week.*


----------



## willowsmom

A couple of quick shots with my black metallic city


----------



## delmilano

*The weather is cooling down here, took my trench out of the closet and matched it with my 09 black gsh pt & my new black ankle boots.*


----------



## purseaddict76

Hello ladies,

Here is me and my Mogano Step bag.... ready to go to church.   Please excuse the dirty mirror.


----------



## ehemelay

Some photos from the weekend...

Wore my *'09 Officier SGH Part Time* for some shopping - love how much I can fit in this bag without looking ovestuffed!

And...took out my *'05 Bordeaux Shoulder* for a casual birthday party.  It's the perfect size for a night at the bar...room for cash, cards, a little bit of makeup and a phone.


----------



## thavasa

Please Excuse the ugly statue


----------



## louvre1256

My soft wheaten terrier modelling my Day in Storm.


----------



## Deco

Pewter Day


----------



## Deco

05 Bordeaux Work


----------



## Deco

06 Grenat Day


----------



## Deco

05 Indigo Work


----------



## ehemelay

Finally got to wear my *'07 Vert Fonce RH Day*!!

She looks very olive-y today, because of the green in my shirt.  I love the second photo, you can see how the sun is hitting the leather at a different angle where it's folded over and you get the green and brown effect simultaneously on the same side.

Vert Fonce has me smitten.


----------



## clarimond

Sorry for the fuzzy photo.. but I was really excited about this bracelet!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

ivory city sgh in action:


----------



## ehemelay

Boring errand-running clothes jazzed up with my VF Day and favorite L.A.M.B. booties!  

I am going to force myself to carry a different bag tomorrow


----------



## Aarponen

This me and my 07 GGH white City.


----------



## Aarponen

Here are the next babes of mine.


----------



## saff

08 Anthra Flat Messenger. Love the size. I'm 5'1".


----------



## Deco

07 Violet SGH Work


----------



## cityoflight

*classic bracelet 
*


----------



## ehemelay

I wore my '08 Black Courier to yoga and coffee this rainy morning.  I carry my laptop in this bag almost every day, but I really love how it looks nearly empty.

(Sorry for the photo quality - didn't realize my mirror was so dusty):


----------



## saff

07 Black GGH City





06 Ink City - still needs breaking in





07 Black Twiggy (my DD in the background)


----------



## Pigen

Me with my '05 Grey City:


----------



## aka*kirara

My mum snapped this while i was busily pigging out 

08 Black Day~


----------



## Deco

Queen of my collection, Rouge Theatre Day


----------



## ehemelay

Two-for-one in the dressing room!!

'07 Aquamarine GGH City and '09 Praline RH CP (that's where I keep my iPhone!!):


----------



## pilatesworks

2004 Grey We :


----------



## pilatesworks

2004 Black PHW WE :


----------



## umimaddicted

This is for delmilano.  
Finally Tempete city and heart 2
Definitely not my Sunday best outfit but will do another later.


----------



## purseaddict76

Hello girls,

Here is my sister-in-law modeling my beloved 07 Medium Black Matelasse bag!  I think the bag looks very goon on her.  She kept asking me to sell it to her but not yet..


----------



## cparroyo777

I took my Giant city raisin at Windsor Castle =)


----------



## cityoflight

*F/W 05 Black weekender*


----------



## ehemelay

*'07 Cafe RH City*

With and without coat, plus trying on with a sweater that has detachable mittens (ultimately decided "no" on that, but felt nice on the first really cold day of the year!!)


----------



## meganka

a quick snapshot with my tomato work arrived home after work.


----------



## Deco

Leslie's gorgeous shots with her Black PH WE inspired me to whip out my 03 Red PH WE.


----------



## pilatesworks

....with 08 Black GGH Envelope:


----------



## misscoco

With my 09 noix city!


----------



## cityoflight

*06 rouille sac shopping*


----------



## angelastoel

with my coat





without my coat


----------



## cityoflight

*me today with 06 damask city *


----------



## purseaddict76

Here are some of the photos of me and my Flap bag. Btw, I am 5' 1" and weigh 100 lbs just for reference...


----------



## lovelygarments

enlarged photo for you.


----------



## lovelygarments

07 Mastic (Oatmeal) GGH City

I'm wearing it with BR jeans, Etro top, Gucci boots.


----------



## lovelygarments

Cassie carrying my ocean GSH pt - she's wearing a BCBG jersey dress.


----------



## clare83nce

Me and the love of my life, S/S09 Anthracite Weekender


----------



## ehemelay

Almost never-worn *'06 Sapin Mini-Bowling.*

Not sure why, but I love the look of the split tassels on this one.  I have an extra set; going to wear these as is until they snap!!

First photo is really dark - but gives a good perspective of the size.  The Mini isn't "mini" at all....


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

my 05 black city, 06 black work and 07 black city.


----------



## imlvholic

My heart wrenching Amethyst CGH City,  so in love...


----------



## Bagologist

My Hobo in White GGH, Christian Louboutin Shoes, Local Celebrity Tee, and Seven Jeans on the steps of Caesar's Palace Colosseum here in Las Vegas.


----------



## delmilano

2008 SS Black GGH work, still sleeping in the closet, so i took it out for the mod shots.


----------



## delmilano

Same outfit with my beloved tempete city, i use this baby quite often.


----------



## tsuarsawan

My lovely girlfriend with my Brown Matelasse...


----------



## Jerevka

Me with the Navy Moto Jacket and 08 Marine GSH City! You can see HOW different they are in color


----------



## clarimond

Officier Courier + Black Bracelet


----------



## missty4

*Vert d'Eau Day*


----------



## Ghost55

*Violet Day RH Chevre*


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## imlvholic




----------



## ehemelay

'09 S/S Black RH City


I've had this for about a year, have worn the heck out of it,and this is the first time since last winter that I've carried it against a black coat.  I hadn't noticed before, but I can see now that it's definitely fading.  Still love it, though!!


----------



## missty4

Seafoam City comes out in the rain with me


----------



## lilasianvixen77




----------



## lilflobowl

me today with my trusty Tomato SGH PT!


----------



## vikianderson

*Bal Bracelet in Poupre 
*


----------



## Addy

*2008 Black Flap* (I added an extra tassel to the other side - comes with one on one side)


----------



## initialed




----------



## toni22

07 black escapade!


----------



## veggiesticks

First time posting on this thread, 09 anthra city went shopping with friend to help her friend a dress for a wedding.


----------



## dooneydiva

2007 Violet GSH City
I'm 5'2" and currently around 165 lbs.


----------



## realbuyerhub

*My Noix Debut !!!*


----------



## Pigen

With my '08 Black Cherry City:


----------



## initialed




----------



## ehemelay

*'07 Vert Fonce RH Day*

Still in love with this one!


----------



## aka*kirara

With my new Raisin Twiggy ready to go out last night~


----------



## Winterbaby

Me with my Plomb GGH Flat Clutch and my Anthracite City Cell Phone 
Strap.
(sorry for the dirty mirror)


----------



## delmilano

My sweet tempete city.


----------



## Soisi

I went shopping with my Pommier City today.


----------



## cityoflight

*08 sgh EB city*










*04 grey weekender*














[/CENTER]


----------



## pilatesworks

with 07 Sandstone GGH WE :


----------



## Jerevka

With my beloved Balenciaga leather jacket that I cant stop wearing!


----------



## Pigen

*With my '07 Black GSH Work:*


----------



## juzluvpink

I think I proved DH wrong that Balenciaga = casual. I think my (not so) LBD is working well with my Pourpre City afterall!


----------



## missty4

Autumn stroll with 07 black ggh pt


----------



## initialed




----------



## realbuyerhub

*My Pourpre Pom Pom...*


----------



## saff

Noix RH City. Sorry for the dirty mirror. Kiddies were touching it with sticky fingers


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Vert Fonce Day*


----------



## sansanuk

*City RH 09*





*PT GSH Anthracite 09*


----------



## romanticomedy

Out today with my new* Officer GSH Day*! 













at the flower stand buying some flowers 




​


----------



## cityoflight

*09 sgh black Besace*


----------



## cityoflight

*09 sgh black Besace (again) ^-^*


----------



## saff

Off grocery shopping with my 08 Anthra Flat Messenger. So easy to wear.


----------



## Tokyo

05 Rouge Theater Weekender


----------



## Suziie

*With my City GGH*


----------



## Ghost55

*2007 Chevre Violet Day RH~* *Mardi Gras Masquerade*


----------



## Ghost55

One more...in the day light at a vineyard


----------



## MichK

2005 Indigo First











2004 True Red First with PH


----------



## CivicGirl

galet city


----------



## *Jem*

Here is a terrible picture of me carrying my camel day at Anthropologie


----------



## initialed




----------



## vesna

twiggy wine


----------



## woody

*07 Mastic twiggy*


----------



## woody

*09 Black pouchette*


----------



## glossie

06 cornflower first






to be dead honest, i haven't gone out with mr pebbles ever since he arrived. so he hangs funny. i think he doesn't like to hang out with me. [i placed my box inside the bag] 

is mustard ok with galet? sorry for the sucky pictures. and taking self-timer pictures is such a time-consuming chore so i'm afraid these would do now.


















09 galet ggh work


----------



## thavasa




----------



## saff

My beloved Noix RH City.


----------



## missty4

I just wear bags whenever I feel like it, regardless of season.

Pop of *pale magenta* for me


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

modeling my amethyst ggh cp ....hoping to find a pale magenta rh city to match with my pink hunter


----------



## Ghost55

*2005 Magenta Day *


----------



## ehemelay

Beloved VF RH Day, on what is probably the last day this year I will be able to wear a tee without a coat or jacket!!


----------



## missty4

not really the best pictures (taken after workout at the gym, lol) Then, a lot of belly-breaking chinese food later 

07 black ggh pt


----------



## i_love_yorkie

w framboise first


----------



## glossie

06 cognac rh day on a 158cm tall frame.


----------



## ladynana




----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

with my ruby city an my new coat


----------



## romanticomedy

with my 09 black city enjoying the lovely weather today at the beach


----------



## initialed

Wore my jacket out today:


----------



## delmilano

I had time to take some mod shots today with my VF WE.


----------



## delmilano

A few jacket shots with different bags.


----------



## ehemelay

I had an unexpected trip to Virginia Beach this weekend.  Here are some shots (excuse the poor lighting in my hotel room coupled with the mediocre quality of iPhone photography) comparing my Courier and RTT.

I carry them both on the plane.  Definitely not something I would do on an everday basis, but I think they look okay for travel purposes.  I am 5'3" with heels, for reference, and I don't feel like the bags overwhelm me.


----------



## hurricanejane

just got my first balenciaga. a city in ink (2006). i am sososososo happy!!!


----------



## heffalump

Just got a black city 09 last week! I'm in love with the leather 




​


----------



## realbuyerhub

My GSH Tempete City...


----------



## ehemelay

Black RH City is a classic, even under the harsh flourescent light of my hotel bathroom.

I love the slouchy goodness of this bag!!!


----------



## imlvholic

It's a beautiful sunny/breezy day outside w/ my 09 Lilac City


----------



## clarimond

Sapphire WE
Love the longer handles!


----------



## red vine

My 09 Sanguine Twiggy with me on the Great Wall and in Beihai Park.


----------



## csewallh

My first modeling shots! This is my '09 Automne; I'm really happy with the way it has started to break in.
Sorry about the toilet  Its the only full length mirror in the apartment. 











Boots are from j.crew, jeans are paige premium, shirt is splendid, scarf is j.crew.


----------



## parson russell

My first Bals, Work in ink, and Courier in Rouge Vif.  Not sure which i love more.... !!!


----------



## angelastoel

delmilano, 
I love all your bags!
my good old '05 city...


----------



## Stylicious

Top: Chloe,
Jeans: Rock & Republic
Watch: Franck Muller
Shoes: Birkenstock
Bag: Matelasse in Goat Skin 



Xoxo

Stylicious
http://bagaddictsanonymous.blogspot.com


----------



## juicy couture jen

07 ivory twiggy and I


----------



## ehemelay

First of a few "new-to-me" bags.  The bright color makes me so happy! 

*2008 Bubblegum SGH Hobo*


----------



## meganka

A couple of action shots with my Ink Box & Tomato Work

Ink Box w/ me on a dinner cruise





Ordering Yogurt Ice-cream w/ Tomato Work


----------



## kiwishopper

*Megan* you look lovely with your Ink Box!
Joining the Ink Clube, here is new to me *Ink Shopper*! Just got her today!


----------



## ehemelay

Wearing my new LE cuff:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Me today with my Black GCH 09


----------



## vikianderson

*five Bal years later & i finally own a Work   it sooo much *


----------



## ehemelay

Bigger is better!!

I hesitated for so long....now I have a Work and I love all of this gorgeous Bal leather.  

*2006 Rouille Work*


----------



## woody

Black RH city 09


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

my plomb gsh work ,again...i love her so much!!


----------



## ehemelay

Black Friday shopping with one of my favorite new acquisitions, '07 Mastic Twiggy. Arrived to me in new condition - divine!!

I love that I can fit as much in a Twiggy as I can in a City, but the shorter shoulder strap keeps the purse away from my jeans. It's the perfect style for a lighter color like Mastic.


----------



## ladyisobel

black SS 06 city, apologies for the lighting.







06 ink twiggy






07 mogano twiggy


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

..me and my plomb again...


----------



## bacaster

EB work GGH and 05 chocolate city


----------



## MS09beach

2009 SS, First, Blue Layette:
















Sorry for the poor quality of photos, but even in the dark night, see how the bag stands out!





This is my only Balenciaga bag, I love it so much!!!! Plan to buy more...


----------



## hellokitty2

_Here is a pics of my first 2009 Black Work Bag in GSH...I am sooooooooo excited!!! This is me carrying it over the shoulder..._


----------



## hellokitty2

_I am still computerly challenged...LOL!!  _
_************f00ff][/COLOR]_ 
_************f00ff][/COLOR]_


----------



## ladydeluxe

2007 Tomato red city with RH


----------



## Lasmico

*07 VF SGH PT + khaki jacket* :okay:


----------



## woody

Raisin rh city 09


----------



## ehemelay

I saw someone else do this in a previous photo...but I can't remember who it was.  Regardless, it made an impression.

Needed a bit more room than the City has to offer, but didn't want the extra bulk of a Day or PT. I thought it looked alright!

'09 Blach RH City and '07 Anthracite Shoulder:


----------



## ladydeluxe

New outfit pics today with my tomato red city again  featuring new black silk jumpsuit and gold studded black wedges


----------



## saff

Finally found time to take modelling pics of my new Sanguine RH City... in Fri mummy clothes


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Sandstone Day:


----------



## delmilano

My favorite bag for about a week, mr 09 anthra rh pt with my brand new h&m star wars dress.


----------



## Ghost55

*Magenta Day*


----------



## dizzywizzy

First time posting a pic here..
Me and hubby (after a few margarita's) posing with my black giant silver flat clutch last night at his xmas party!!!!


----------



## cityoflight

&#3640;&#3640;&#3640;&#3641;&#3641;^^ cute 

with my *09 raisin/grape rh city*


----------



## vesna

F+B boots, Tolani scarf, Lune


----------



## denisestardust

My 09 anthra city... more pictures on my blog post HERE (:


----------



## pilatesworks

Going out to a Christmas party with my beloved Tomato GSH Envelope ( and happy it is finally cold enough in Texas to put on a coat! )
Our Christmas Tree is a work-in-progress, takes us a few days to get all the ornaments on! 
I have been MIA on the Bal Forum recently.... I hurt my back and am getting surgery December 16th.....I have been in quite a bit of pain, but will be OK soon!
 But still dragging myself out to a party, LOL !


----------



## delmilano

My 09 black gsh pt with the sequin short dress i returned today because dh didn't like it on me, he said that it looked plastic, like a garbage bag.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*My 2005 Magenta RH Work!*


----------



## hellokitty2

I'm at work


----------



## saff

Ooops..


----------



## ShoeLover

Black 07' city.


----------



## ehemelay

Looooooooong travel day!

This is me with my Courier stuffed to the brim - Toughbook, peripherals, camera, notebooks, etc. Not the most flattering look for a Bbag, but I love using it. There are no signs of stress one the strap or elsewhere on the bag, even after near-daily use as a computer tote.


----------



## woody

Black gsh pt (plus more photos in my live (going dead)  reveal thread)


----------



## MichK

I've been absent for a while, so now I'm just going to flood this thread with my pics 

1. 04 Anis Flat Clutch










2. 03 Lilac PH City










3. 05 Teal First


----------



## MichK

4. 08 Ruby MU (*chloeglamour*, this is for you!)






5. 09 Black GSH Pochette


----------



## Pigen

Me with my Raisin RH Work:


----------



## Aarponen

Some of mine. 07 tomato, 07 mogano, 07 ivory and 09 raisin


----------



## cityoflight

*05 caramel work*


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

other modeling with my  beloved pinko coat and envelope argent


----------



## beaudillle

My first post...yay


----------



## takeoutbox

velo


----------



## ehemelay

Wearing '09 Black RH City and '06 Rouille Work with my new Alexander McQueen skeleton keychain. The ultimate charm for a Bbag!!

Looking at the photos, I think that I prefer the skeleton hanging from the pocket zipper on the Work...but tried it both ways just to be sure!!


----------



## mmmoon

My first pic!    '09 Officier RH Day.


----------



## Jasterock

Rock it out with my 2007 Tomato Red City GSH and 2009 Anthracite pompon covered!


----------



## saff

09 Pourpre RH PT!! I'm so glad I got the PT even though it's quite big on me. It's perfect in this colour.


----------



## ehemelay

*Officier SGH PT*

I don't carry a lot with me, and although I _know_ it's shorter than a Work, I think that it looks very similar when worn by the handles on my shoulder.


*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## Jasterock

I love chevre! It's awesome! HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## purseaddict76

Hellos ladies,

Me and my new 2010 Sang Twiggy!  I love Twiggy style!


----------



## purseaddict76

Let me try this again..http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=972678&stc=1&d=1261796032


----------



## candyshop19

My BBag City in Black! My personal Christmas gift


----------



## bag snob

2009 Black GGH Work


----------



## ehemelay

*'07 Aquamarine GGH Hobo*

First day out after being snowed in; wore this one as I plan to ship to LMB for rejuvenation after the New Year (the handle is in bad shape!). I figured if any bag is a victim of drive-by slush attack, it should be this one.


----------



## Just Violet

I know that i'm too far from the mirror, but that's the best pic i made this morning!! 
Me & my messenger!


----------



## purses & pugs

First time posting in this thread Here is me and my (new to me) Tomato RH City:


----------



## Just Violet

Me, my 08 dark magenta first & my beloved bal shoes!


----------



## adonis_asian

Giant Brief in silver hardware


----------



## cityoflight

*09 GALET RH PT*
i'm 5'3"


----------



## cityoflight

09 sgh black Besace
with a new pair of leggings


----------



## ehemelay

Khaki Moto Jacket and '07 Mastic Twiggy:


----------



## wingit

*Vert Fonce SGH City*


----------



## serene

*GSH pourpre city 09* 
(notice that i'm not trying to make my breasts look bigger by sucking my tummy in  it just looks like that)


----------



## redskater

*06 camel pt from the lovely Erica!*


----------



## missty4

*07 Tomato SGH PT*


----------



## umimaddicted

Club in Noix giant covered hardware.


----------



## LostInBal

Pathetic pics as usual.. I´m my personal/own photographer oh, and 0 make up...

06 Ink city and my new cardigan poncho luv it!!


----------



## Sophia

this is me acting all angry with my weekender. i look really mean, i promise i'm not, just a bad hair day!!


----------



## emmababy

NYE countdown with my black city


----------



## Crazyinlv

My brand new; needs love Papeete City.


----------



## gwentan

07 Anthracite Twiggy and Pourpre GSH PT


----------



## O_BO

Charcoal Weekender, at Polanco, Mexico


----------



## purses & pugs

Sorry for the crappy photo quality, I'm at BF's apartment and didn't have my camera

I'm goining out the the cold weather wearing Uggs, a Juicy C puffer jacket, my mom's knitted scarf and my 05 Caramel City...this should keep me warm!





Wearing my (very stuffed!) 08 Ruby Work


----------



## romanticomedy

With my black city this morning!


----------



## meganka

Action shots taken when I was on holidays in Hong Kong last month


----------



## courty

wearing my vert foret day bag:


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi ladies!  I've been admiring your action pics for awhile   Finally, I have enough courage to post my first action pic


----------



## ehemelay

Ick. Another sludge-y snow day. Had to carry my heels to and from the car!!

Carried my workhouse, '08 Black Courier and my '07 Anthra Shoulder to take out for lunch.


----------



## purses & pugs

Here is me and my 06 Rouille City in the ladies room at work it's good lightening here for the iPhone...lol


----------



## chaoyichien

Me and my Outremer City.
Outremer pops against white!


----------



## ehemelay

*'09 Sanguine RH Day*

I've been working from home since the holiday and get so bored mid-day...the result is a gaggle of photos.

I love the Day and Hobo styles for winter - the strap drop is generous enough to fit easily over a heavy coat, and the braided strap stays put (the shoulder strap on the Twiggy/City/PT tends to slip when carried over a coat, for me anyway).


----------



## saff

My 09 Chataigne Twiggy and I in Fiji.


----------



## purses & pugs

Me and my 07 FB City


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

me and argent gsh envelope clutch


----------



## missty4

At my gallery show with *05 black city*


----------



## mom2j

it's my first time to post a mod shot here...my sapin work on Christmas day:


----------



## pilatesworks

What about photos wearing a Bal jacket? 
Here is my 2010 S/S Black Moto with Bronze Zippers!


----------



## purses & pugs

Me and my 08 Black Cherry RH City are going out in the cold (again, sorry for the poor iPhone pic!)


----------



## meganka

06 Lilac Oval


----------



## Babi

I had to post them here!
Pictures of my ink city (and I) in NYC.
-At Washington square park while feeding a squirrel with a nut (I just gave one, then I read it was not allowed, ehm..)
- Ink city at MoMa 
- Freezing on Brooklyn Bridge


----------



## purses & pugs

Here is another pic of me and my 08 Black Cherry City, the other one I posted was so bad so I figured I had to post another one


----------



## pilatesworks

With 07 Black GGH WE, and Bal Moto Jacket :


----------



## delmilano

*07 violet courier : my traveling buddy in punta cana, dominican republic. i had a great time there (30°C) especially when it was -8°C in paris.
*


----------



## Jasterock

*2010 sang velo*


----------



## purses & pugs

Here is me and my 05 Rouge Theatre City this morning


----------



## Jasterock

Thanks to amyshin. I can actually wear my velo this way! Just like the city


----------



## ehemelay

'06 Rouille Work


----------



## ehemelay

One more!

So excited to wear my new-to-me '09 Galet RH Day.

I have shamelessly followed *zombiegirl's *lead, ordering a 2nd Coach pave skull keychain to use as a charm!! (I have a skull that I use as my regular keychain).

Love this bag - super soft, medium-thick Bal leather with magnificent distressing. I have held off on carrying this bag due to winter weather (potential for passing cars to kick up dirty snow slush), but brought her to a wine-tasting this afternoon. So in love!!


----------



## pukasonqo

my firsat modelling pics taken by DD...(sorry i really don't like having my pic taken but...)
08 anthra twiggy


----------



## umimaddicted

Sorry I am in my comfy clothes and didn't dress for the occasion.    Outremer looks different in different kinds of lighting and Sang in these pics looks a little washed out and lighter than IRL.  The first Sang pic is closer to real.


----------



## purses & pugs

With the 07 Black City today


----------



## Ghost55

*2005 Apple Day RH* and *2005 Magenta Day RH*


----------



## purses & pugs

Here is me and 06 Rouille City today (still in ladies room at work lol)


----------



## Tokyo

08 Black Moto Jacket ,05 RT City and Pants from 09 AW


----------



## purses & pugs

My newest love, arrived today from a lovely TPFer in brand new condition, 09 Tempete GSH City!!


----------



## ehemelay

Excuse the poor quality iPhone pics, but here is my new-to-me '07 Truffle GGH PT. I love this bag! 

Also, a pic of me bundled up and on my way out for a meeting with Miss Truffle and my trusty '08 Black Courier. I am only 5'2"-ish, US size 4, but the Courier has worked out as a great computer tote for me. Definitely not chic like the tall ladies who carry it as a handbag, but I like it better than a traditional laptop brief.

















And, this is my Truffle on it's own (accurate color):


----------



## saff

Pourpre RH PT  Lighting a bit bad..


----------



## purses & pugs

Here are some pics of my 08 Sapphire RH City. For you Choleglamour!!


----------



## umimaddicted

I posted this on another thread for a member so thought I would put it in the Pic thread:  Love the bag, hate the name of it!
2009 Noix GCH Club:


----------



## delmilano

*My 07 black ggh city, a chèvre beauty from RDC.*


----------



## Elaine<3

Me wearing my favorite bal, Teal 05 Men's Day. The leather is sooo soft and smooshy


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

me and my sapphire fc ..(delmi..those are not the cuissards i bought but i thought  that these  were perfect with sapphire:


----------



## wonderwoman9

galet pom


----------



## vikianderson

*some shopping pix!  trying the Velo for size ~ i  this style! ~ comparing it to my beloved Black GSH Work & also the 2010 Khaki Moto Jkt, a gorgeous smooth & solid (no distressing) green *


----------



## Nat_CAN

09 Black City with a key holder as a strap extension


----------



## Tokyo

2010 Sanguine RH pom pom

  Dear ehemelay (-: It might be difficult to tell the length,the bottom of this bag is about 7cm above my knee.


----------



## Mia Bella

Just wanted to share a picture DH took of me with my Pommier RH Day.  Still totally loving this bag-I have yet to switch!!!


----------



## LostInBal

with my 04 Black flat messenger ph


----------



## LostInBal

and some more...luv soooo much this bag/style/leather etc...everything!!


----------



## Z&J

So glad I decided to keep this baby! Raisin GCH Work


----------



## Just Violet

Me and my 08 black sgh flat handle!!!


----------



## ehemelay

First sunny day in more than a week - perfect to wear my new *'09 Lilac LE First*!!

I was worried that the First would be too small - not for my frame, but for all of my stuff. I can fit my wallet, two CPs and a phone in the front pocket. It looks too bulky with my sunglass case, so I left that at home.

I do think that it will look better with lighterweight spring/summer clothes. I prefer the look of a bigger bag when I'm wearing a heavy coat, but overall I am very pleased with this purchase!!!


----------



## kookycookie

'09 F/W Black City


----------



## CaliDreaming

My 09 F/W City!


----------



## Elaine<3

It's so lovely and sunny in LA again, I got to wear a dress today! Here's Bordeaux Day and Turquoise Work 
(can't decide which to carry, depending on whether I wear the jacket or not)

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Jasterock

I am back in BLACK! This new member arrived today  Love the smell of new leather!


----------



## purses & pugs

Me today with 09 Tempete GSH City


----------



## wonderwoman9

quick trip to the tanning bed and i just had to take a pic before i left there


----------



## saff

First time out with my Black SGH Pouchette


----------



## Tokyo

_* Moto jacket 07 Biscuit*_


----------



## purses & pugs

First time carrying my new babies:

10 Papeete GSH City





09 Black GSH Work


----------



## REREsaurus

2010 Sahara City, revamping my love for her today:


----------



## Tokyo

_*09 AW Tempete RH Work *_broken in!


----------



## Glambelle3

Me with my 09 anthracite city


----------



## Elaine<3

My Navy bal jacket and 03 city are my new favorite combo


----------



## REREsaurus

*Sorbet Drum! Love this damn bag.*

*












*


----------



## juicy couture jen

My violet shoulder


----------



## ehemelay

Finally got to wear my *'09 Officier Envelope *yesterday. It worked better than I had anticipated as a casual clutch, and I think it will dress up nicely also.

I wore with two outfits; Officier looks so different against other colors! The first photo is the most accurate color representation (sorry, phone pics).


----------



## toca love

This is the picture I posted about a little over half a year ago that an SA at the Las Vegas boutique sent me:






Me today with that very same bag! S/S 09 black RH city:


----------



## CoutureAddicted

You guys look so great with your Balenciagas!

My GGH Flat Handle clutch:


----------



## kiwishopper

Haven't posted here in a while, it's the weekend so Ink Shopper is coming out with me, and my Havana Bal Moto jacket!


----------



## roey

Finally, I was able to capture my SGH Tempete PT true to color.  It was driving me nuts as I've had this bag since December.


----------



## purses & pugs

With 07 Vert d'eau RH City (sorry bad phone pic)


----------



## Tokyo

_*07 GGH Black Work*_


----------



## Tokyo

*08 ElectricBlue GGH PT *


----------



## Jasterock

After 2 days of LMB's treatment (cleansing and moisturizing), my new 'used' Rouge Shrug from a lovely tPFer through ebay! I love this red so much!


----------



## kellyLV




----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

my beloved ruby 08 city


----------



## scoobiesmomma

My new to me *05 Calcaire Twiggy *


----------



## initialed




----------



## snoesje

here finally a pic modelling my raisin day


----------



## snoesje

ah, found another one from last summer... my beloved 2007 mogano city


----------



## purses & pugs

Today I took my Outremer Velo out for the first time


----------



## pugtolove

Okay here is my new(to me) 07 GGH Sandstone part time....


----------



## pugtolove

And this as well.


----------



## Jasterock

BRAND NEW SURPRISE! The not-so-popular METRO Raisin! I love it!


----------



## saff

I had put my 07 Black Twiggy up for sale. And then realised I was being insane! It's such a great bag.


----------



## ehemelay

One outfit, two bags.

Wore my Courier to carry my laptop around this afternoon; was so rushed I didn't even change clothes before meeting my co-workers for dinner. 

I'm so glad that I brought my Galet RH Day along as my "everyday" bag for this trip. We're finally bonding!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Today with my *08 BC city rh*


----------



## ehemelay

Wore my Khaki moto jacket and *'05 Bordeaux Shoulder* out for sushi/sake night.

Having a fun time in Atlanta - I've never been here during winter months before. It's cool and crisp, but so nice to be away from the snow at home!!!


----------



## LostInBal

BC again and again!


----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## French75

09 Galet GSH City


----------



## delmilano

My new t shirt with my 06 ink box and 02 fbf 3rd season


----------



## MichK

I haven't had time to post here for a long while, but I'm sick today (the flu) so I have nothing better to do... 

(I'm 5'3" for reference, if anyone needs to figure out the size of these bags.)

Love using the MU as a clutch...

07 Jaune MU






08 Ruby MU






04 Black PH City - which I love to death and will never give up (and hope I'll never have to eat my words):






And my 03 Black PH WE (there's nothing like the older leathers!). I was inspired by delmilano to take this out and finally photograph it


----------



## SLCsocialite

Sundance 2010, Nas Concert at Harryos. - Balenciaga Silver Envelope Clutch.


----------



## purses & pugs

*07 Black RH City*


----------



## scoobiesmomma

My new and much unexpected LOVE... *Vert Gazon PT*!!!!


----------



## Glambelle3

Me with my anthra city


----------



## drati

05 weekender


----------



## drati

02 fbf


----------



## cityoflight

*05 caramel work *


----------



## Tokyo

_01 Le Dix Black Pebbled leather Tote & 08 Balenciaga Edition silk coat_


----------



## Tokyo

_*05 RougeTheatre Weekender *_


----------



## delmilano

I made a quick stop at h&m yesterday, bought these two t dresses which i love, took some mod pics this morning with my favorite bag at the moment, my 03 black WE.


----------



## LostInBal

06 rouille twiggy


----------



## sugarbomb

truffle city


----------



## delmilano

*07 plomb gsh brief, the best leather of all bags in my collection with my navy jacket*


----------



## ehemelay

I've been carrying my '09 Galet RH Day for two weeks now. Such a versatile color, and the leather is breaking in quite nicely. (Looking forward to traveling home and playing with my other Bals, though ).

I love the dressing rooms at H&M - it's nice to see front and back without distortion.


----------



## sheanabelle

aqua '07 city


----------



## cityoflight

*06 white oval clutch*


----------



## sarag505

Me and my *08 Ruby GSH Brief*  (for reference, I am about 5'4" and 120 lbs.)


----------



## sarag505

*07 Sandstone Work
09 Praline Courier
08 Electric Blue Courier
09 Black GGH Money*
:sunnies


----------



## FiveClosets

Me and my '08 Amethyst GSH part-time in Anthropologie's dressing room  (their mirror was very dirty!).  Lighting cash a yellow tinge on the pics.  For reference, I am 5'10" medium build:

With flash:






Without flash:


----------



## drati

05 olive shopper











matchy matchy (not how I usually carry it!) with 06 rouille shopper


----------



## Elaine<3

Everyone looks amazing! Here's me with my '10 bal jacket and '02 fb hobo


----------



## girlfromars

my only 2 bbags -

08 black work, for work





09 officier Midday on a casual day out





apologise for the quality of the pictures. They were taken using my iPhone


----------



## purses & pugs

I posted some pics of the 2010 Petrol/Canard moto jacket and 2009 Pourpre GGH Pom Pon in another thread yesterday, but what the heck...I post it here too


----------



## Tokyo

*03 PH Black First & 08 Black Moto jacket*











_*07 Sienna Matelasse clutch*_


----------



## purses & pugs

Two more pics...here I've just bought the Pourpre GGH Pom and was so happy about it that I had to look at in one more time in a restaurant!






And here out with the Outremer RH Velo


----------



## kalilagirl

My cyclade twiggy


----------



## TheLioness




----------



## ehemelay

*07 Vert Foncé RH Day*

I love the way this looks against a black coat - definitely leans toward green against a dark background.


----------



## kookycookie

I didn't keep her but here's mod photos of Pommier GGH Part Time



























Here she is on her way back 











She's a *BEAUTY* but I just found her tricky to work into my wardrobe.


----------



## initialed




----------



## girlfromars

me a few weeks ago with the anthra city


----------



## initialed




----------



## kookycookie

First pics with my ANTHRA GGH PART-TIME! Trying her on with my new sweaters... she's quite versatile!


----------



## PerfectShoe




----------



## mmmoon

*Chinese New Year Day 1 with my VG GGH City.* :greengrin:











*The cat wants OUT! LOL.*

*My everyday bag: Officier RH Day.*


----------



## LostInBal

Today with 06 ink city, sorry for the bad pics.


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## ehemelay

*'07 Cafe RH City*

This stubborn City has taken forever to start softening up and breaking in, but she's getting there.


----------



## ayana

My beloved GGH PT


----------



## LostInBal

with my 03 dark caramel city ph, cloudy day here in Barcelona


----------



## delmilano

^^aalinne you inspired me to take some pics with my tempete rh city.


----------



## ehemelay

*'07 Plomb SGH City*


----------



## MAGJES

Tempete Work


----------



## initialed




----------



## realbuyerhub

Me  and my Pourpre PT n Anthra Pom


----------



## kookycookie

More Anthra GGH PT, just can't get enough of her!


----------



## Tokyo

*2010 Sanguine RH PomPom*
















&#8595;this is the most favourite angle of this bag


----------



## Tokyo

*2010 Cyclade SGH City*


----------



## French75

*2009 Galet GSH City *


----------



## ehemelay

*'09 Officier SGH PT*

Officier is my favorite leather from '09. This bag has never even tried to stand up straight - smooshy from the very beginning!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## purses & pugs

Can't get enough of my Poupre GGH Pom right now, use her all the time!


----------



## Amiee

Me and Cyclade City


----------



## White Orchid

My Argento Day on holidays with me... [sorry about the top part of the photo]


----------



## erinrose

Here´s me today wearing my 2006 city in black!


----------



## drati

08 charbon besace. (Charbon is a richer brown IRL.)


----------



## drati

08 charbon besace











05 black WE


----------



## NYCavalier

black w/ bronze zips moto jacket and anthra velo!


----------



## Tokyo

*07 Sienna Matelasse clutch & 08 EditionCoat*


----------



## MichK

^^ Love the coat, Tokyo!

I posted these for Beauxgoris in the Ruby Club thread, and thought I'd post them here too. Here's my Ruby Besace (sorry for the lousy pics - had the camera on the wrong ISO setting):


----------



## kookycookie

ok real action shots this time! :kiss:





















w/ my new Juicy charm!


----------



## initialed

with my work yet again


----------



## purses & pugs

With my beloved 09 black GSH Work


----------



## ehemelay

I don't care how cold it is (approx. 30 degrees F); I love this jacket!!!

Wearing my '07 Black GGH Besace with '09 Khaki moto jacket. Throw on a heavy scarf and I'm just fine to walk around outside, especially in the sun.


----------



## Tokyo

*08 Amethyst GGH Midday* 

 I went to my sister`s exhibition yesterday.It was like a spring day in Tokyo!


----------



## lisenoktx




----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## French75

My new 09 Tempête GSH Day


----------



## missaznpirate

my face looked kind of dumb, so blocked it out. lol
Having a bubble drink with my beloved 04 rose city...


----------



## delmilano

Same dress, three different bags, 09 tempete rh city, 09 sanguine rh pt, 09 anthra rh pt.


----------



## chemosphere

Got a quick shot just moments before my four month old spit up all over me Luckily I am wearing all machine washable clothing these days!


----------



## cityoflight

damask city










​


----------



## cityoflight

*sgh black Besace

**



*

*



*

*



*​


----------



## cityoflight

05 black weekender​
















​


----------



## yunces

Work 3 colors holiday 2002


----------



## zumbame

'07 Violet City!


----------



## viewwing

2010 Sang Ticket. For reference, I'm only 4ft 11".


----------



## Tokyo

*08 Black Moto jacket & 08 Sapphire GGH Hobo  *

In London last month with my family! It was -5C, I wore 3 layers underneath the moto jacket and didn`t feel cold at all! 






My son took this pic &#8595;
With my DH ( wearing his most fav Manchester city football club official coat...)


----------



## drati

^^^ Great action pics Tokyo! Looking wonderful, love love love the jacket on you.

My pics are very pedestrian in comparison, just very casual clothes with a couple of different Bal styles. I ended up carrying rouille as I liked how it popped against my boring clothes.

Charbon besace, just to see how it looks on black and grey. It's difficult to get the colour right, charbon is richer and more saturated IRL.











Sanguine work, again, brighter IRL (the light was low when I took the picture):


----------



## drati

Rouille Shopper:


----------



## LostInBal

*05 Navy city*

In the first pic it seems like there´s some fading on the front bottom, it may has been caused for the outdoor light reflect or something...


----------



## ngiongio

Wear my Pom Pon as a shoulder bag and messenger style


----------



## cityoflight

with  05 caramel work again


----------



## hannahsophia




----------



## Tokyo

*04 Pewter Black Twiggy & 07 Moto Jacket Biscuit  *


----------



## AnnMJ

yay for vancouver 2010!!!


----------



## ehemelay

*'06 Rouille Work*


----------



## chemosphere

Praline '09 SGH midday


----------



## purses & pugs

2010 Petrol/Canard moto jacket and 2009 Tempete SGH City


----------



## purses & pugs

And here with the 2010 Petrol/Canard moto jacket and 2010 Sahara SGH City


----------



## initialed




----------



## Cherrypinky

First time out with my Velo canard 

Before leaving the apartment.










Quick shot in the elevator at work (luckily I was alone)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

myplomb gsh work


----------



## angelastoel

Today with my '06 rouge VIF city


----------



## ehemelay

Perfect timing!

My new Papeete Lg Sunday tote arrived just in time for me to lug small equipment around the city today. 

I have quite a bit in there, and the tote still retains that nice "empty, slouchy" look. I'm very pleased with this style!!


----------



## imlvholic

08 Galet SGH City


----------



## girlfromars

2nd mod shot of the mid-day 

for size ref I'm about 5'4".


----------



## NYCavalier

my ciel gsh city and my black stardust moto jacket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ehemelay

'09 Black RH City and '10 Canard moto jacket:


----------



## cityoflight

06 white first


----------



## cityoflight

06 white oval clutch




​ 



​


----------



## Tokyo

COL,^^ Love your Dress and Boots!

*06 Black Work 






*


----------



## Tokyo

*05 RougeTheatre Weekender*


----------



## cityoflight

^^ Tokyo : Love your RT weekender 



04 grey weekender





​ 
​ 



​


----------



## pinknyanko

trying to look "angry" lol...

but it's a french blue ggh city


----------



## purses & pugs

First time out with 2010 Sahara GSH City


----------



## initialed




----------



## FLC

First time upload...I usually look and drool over my laptop looking at you guy's bags. heeeheee


----------



## ehemelay

***Perfect*** weather this afternoon!!  I wish it could be 55F every day.

'10 Canard moto jacket and '09 Galet RH Day


----------



## reira08

2010 Sahara RH Day


----------



## Tokyo

^^ reira,you are fabulous!!!

*02 FlatBrassHobo Chocolate*


----------



## French75

Pourpre RH Work


----------



## cityoflight

​


----------



## cityoflight

​


----------



## purses & pugs

with 08 black GGH Traveller clutch and 10 Petrol moto jacket











http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1040273&stc=1&d=1267910317


----------



## purses & pugs

with 07 Tomato RH City and 10 Petrol moto jacket


----------



## purses & pugs

with 10 Papeete GSH City


----------



## ehemelay

'07 Mastic Twiggy


----------



## initialed




----------



## CoutureAddicted




----------



## foxymom

with my '10 outremer gsh city  i looove it!


----------



## LostInBal

Once more with my beloved 08 BC city rh


----------



## delmilano

*06 INK BOX*

















*09 SANGUINE RH PT*


----------



## littlerock

Yesterday while doing some shopping with DF.. This is my new Sang Small Sunday.. I love it! The color and texture of this piece is VERY similar to 08 Ruby. I would also like to add that this style has quickly become my favorite. I have to stop myself from buying more, I love everything about it.


----------



## jnsh

09 Black GGH Part time..I love her soooooo much!


----------



## purses & pugs

Haven't been using miss *08 Sapphire RH City* for a little while so had to take some pics


----------



## xokirstenxo

took it out the day i got it


----------



## Tokyo

*08 RUBY GGH PartTime*


----------



## ehemelay

Started off the day with my '09 Khaki moto jacket and '07 Black GGH Besace...the temps reached 64F by lunch (unseasonably warm!!), and I had to drop the jacket back off at home.


----------



## delmilano

*07 plomb gsh brief*


----------



## delmilano

*My beloved 07 black ggh city with a NON bal khaki jacket but i do love the cut and color. *


----------



## initialed




----------



## vlore

*RH Tempete Work*


----------



## missty4

*07 Vert d'Eau Day*










sorry for the stupid surprised look


----------



## Tokyo

*09 Galet SGH City*


----------



## Tokyo

2010 Cyclade RH PartTime


----------



## ehemelay

*'07 Truffle GGH PT*

My favorite brown!!!


----------



## Jasterock

*09 Tempete GSH Pompon*


----------



## flapjack

Super dork-like *but* gosh darn doesn't my clutch just look sooooo hot!!!! She is just the size I wanted. Toooooooo happy!!!!







Lolness


----------



## kiwishopper

Wearing the brown Bal Moto jacket with choco pw city and my newly acquired brown boots, too much brown you think??


----------



## imlvholic

Roey, this is for you... EB SGH Work


----------



## purses & pugs

Finally took my 2010 Petrol moto jacket on to work, it has been too cold to wear it but today it was not that bad! 2009 Tempete GSH City is also with us


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

My very first (and not last!) Balenciaga, outremer city SGH


----------



## ehemelay

Wore my '10 Canard moto jacket today, and carried my '09 Galet RH Day.

Also, some quick shots with my just-delivered '09 Black SGH Traveller - love it!!!


----------



## missaznpirate

I recently got some brass hooks at Lowe's and attached them to my '04 Rose City, and now I can wear it crossbody, so here are some pics for reference.

Sorry for the quality and such, I took these in my messy college apartment bathroom.  hee hee.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*08 Amethyst GSH Midday*


----------



## kellyLV




----------



## Tokyo

*08 ElectricBlue GGH PartTime*


----------



## xokirstenxo

after watching a concert


----------



## ehemelay

*'06 Sapin Mini Bowling*, with and without Khaki moto jacket

Mini Bowling is a great size, with a generous shoulder drop.  I can even fit it over a coat.


----------



## Funky R

OMG..... am so excited just got my first ever bbag. yay!!!!!!


----------



## cparroyo777

My Raisin City And Nero City GSH


----------



## French75

Modelling the new 03 Blue Jean City


----------



## vonMoos

my beloved 08 Charbon CGH City


----------



## vonMoos

My black First (I think it's an 06)


----------



## Lady Stardust

I'm not actually wearing this bag tonight but I had to kill some time before going out so I took some pics lol:


----------



## Susan Lee

My Marine GSH PT....


----------



## berried

My first Balenciaga - Work in Black, it's huge!


----------



## ehemelay

In celebration of Snake Saturday...

took my SGH Traveller out for her first dinner!!


----------



## Mia Bella

My '07 AnthraCity GGH - I set the timer on the camera and put it on a shelf: (My bag looks tiny!)





Then DH stepped in to help me get a better shot! (Now the bag looks bigger!)


----------



## LostInBal

Today with *08 BC MU*


----------



## French75

09 Noix GSH Work


----------



## Tokyo

_*09 galet SGH CITY & 07 Biscuit Moto Jacket *_


----------



## Susan Lee

Out today (wow I need some color! Eek redhead skin against black clothing!) with my outremer gsh pt!


----------



## initialed

Cornflower again


----------



## purses & pugs

09 black GSH Work and 10 Petrol moto jacket


----------



## ehemelay

'10 Canard moto jacekt and '08 Bubblegum SGH Hobo


Still, thankfully, cool enough for my jacket.  Only a few more weeks left, I think...


----------



## missty4

Mogano SGH PT tastes the sea


----------



## TheLioness

my youngest son took this pic..not dressed up today..too sleepy
this is my Galet with giant covered hw..the city..although on the tag from Erica it said Arena Giant on it?..

http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af93/TiffPip/galet-1.jpg


----------



## beauxgoris

^^ Just add img tags to your photos and then they will post.  Here's your photo *TheLoiness*:


----------



## purses & pugs

With an oldie, 05 Caramel City


----------



## purses & pugs

With another oldie, 06 Rouille City


----------



## initialed




----------



## saira1214

Vert D'Eau GGH City


----------



## bacaster

2007 Black GGH PT


----------



## initialed




----------



## Anna_525

Don't know how to make the pictures bigger - how do you do that?

Me and my 09 Galet RH City


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Me and my black Mini Matelasse, can't remember which year though sorry.


----------



## French75

3 different bags with a black outfit today 

*Galet GSH City*







*Noix GSH Work*






*Pourpre RH Work*


----------



## reira08

My 2010 sahara day


----------



## Tokyo

*08 ElectricBlue GGH PartTime*


----------



## initialed

More emerald


----------



## delmilano

*2010 canard vélo*


----------



## claudis_candy

2010 sorbet PT


----------



## mmmoon

*My new pourpre (work) baby finally makes an appearance!* 
For your reference, I am only 5ft 1" SHORT. ush:


----------



## purses & pugs

Finally, I ordered the Silk Serum from LMB for my 08 Black Cherry RH City. She was so thirsty! When i bought her she was very well used and the tassels had split, so I got a very good price. I got new tassels from Bal London and after todays spa treatment, she is as good as new! Look how gorgy she is now! 

Excuse my lame clothes, been very casual today lol! But will dress up tonight

















Jimmi came to check what I was doing, guess he thought I was really weird for taking pics of myself in front of the mirror!


----------



## Tokyo

^^ P&P,Wonderful pics!!!

*06 Grenat Work*


----------



## Anna_525

05 RT First 
I am 5 feet even
(please excuse the scratchy old mirror)


----------



## Nat_CAN

Spring is here, finally   2009 Black City


----------



## kiwishopper

My new to me, *Ink Purse*!!

(oh my godness I need to clean my mirror, sorry guys)


----------



## Azumie

Hello Bal fans 
I normally don't post here because Bal is out of my price range, but I just have to have this color


----------



## ehemelay

The temps reached nearly 55F yesterday, then today I wake up and there is 3" of snow on the ground!  This is a very confusing spring.

*'07 Cafe RH City*

Finally breaking in to the point that I can comfortably carry over the shoulder by the handles - but definitely not with a coat on.


----------



## roey

*EB SGH Work:*

LOL, you can see my tan lines where my socks end!  I had no idea that I'd get a tan walking the dog everday.  I'm usually tan from a can!


----------



## LostInBal

06 rouille twiggy and stripes!


----------



## Tokyo

*Le Dix Pebbled leather black Flat brass First*


----------



## Tokyo

_*05 SS Black City*_


----------



## purses & pugs

Went out to dinner yesterday with the Petrol moto jacket and 09 Anthra GSH Envelope clutch (and with my CL boots which is killing my feet after an hour, lol!)

BF took the pics and, like many other BFs/DHs, he thinks I'm a weirdo for asking him to take pics I can post at tpf and he was very impatient so excuse the bad quality!


----------



## mayen120

sang city ggh


----------



## ehemelay

*'10 Papeete Lg Sunday*

Actually is perfect for Sunday; I carried my paper and magazines with me to the cafe and enjoyed a nice, quiet morning before meeting up with friends for shopping.


----------



## silverfern

Rediscovering my under-utilised 05 Bordeaux Weekender. I'm about 5'4".


----------



## baghagwb

Me and my amethyst day during a casual weekend


----------



## ehemelay

So excited to receive new-to-me *'04 Seafoam PH Flat Messenger*!!

I was able to double up the strap (detachable at both sides) to customize for my super short frame.

Love, love, love!!!


----------



## verty

Some fuzzy "action" shots of me and 07 Black City, which has since been put up to adoption (but remains within the Verty-fam) :shame:.


----------



## bekiii

These are pictures of my Sorbet PT


----------



## vlore

*'10 Canard Maxi Twiggy*


----------



## vlore

*'10 Canard Maxi Twiggy*


----------



## purses & pugs

Petrol moto jacket (again!! I use it so often lol) and Poupre GGH Pom


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

loving neutral colours


----------



## vlore

Me again with *Canard Maxi Twiggy*


----------



## wonderwoman9

my new Electric Blue Day!


----------



## NYCavalier

My new-to-me '09 black stardust city!!!!!!!


----------



## ruoruo

Ruby Flap


----------



## Angel1988

Me with my white First from I think 2006. In the pics it actually looks better than in real life. It's gotten pretty dirty. Oh, and that's my little sister's room by the way.


----------



## kiwishopper

Everyone looks awesome in this thread!

Today it's raining (light) again, and I feel like I need to wear something fun for work. Here is me with my poka-dot coat and *Sapphire Twiggy*.


----------



## nekonat




----------



## MichK

Just got this! Canard RH Velo 

Worn cross-body (I am 5'3"):










Worn on one shoulder:


----------



## ehemelay

'07 Aquamarine GGH Hobo

I really wish that Bal had not discontinued the Hobo style.  It is so comfortable and easy-to-wear.


----------



## French75

With brand new Tempête GSH City


----------



## Nat_CAN

2009 Black City at World of Wheels .


----------



## roey

*07 Anthracite GGH Work*


----------



## delmilano

*07 black twiggy *


----------



## delmilano

07 violet courier, my traveling buddy, the sun did a great job on this bag, now it has a lovely raisin tone in it which i love.


----------



## Tokyo

*Missty4 is in Tokyo! We met yesterday and had a great time! *

&#8595;Missty was wearing her beautiful 07 VG GGH PT!!! 





&#8595;Missty was at UFO-catcher game! sadly couldnt get anything... 





&#8595;We asked a waitress at the cafe to take a photo of us but our bags didn`t get ...and we couldn`t ask her more (with our bags) because we might be thought we are mad! 
*Mistty4 carring her 07 VG GGH PT and me with 2010 Cyclade SGH CITY *


----------



## Tokyo

For Delmilano! Sorry, the photos are blur...!

*BlackGhost *


----------



## beauxgoris

It finally happened...... *Ms. Rouge Theatre shopper*. Now my shopper collection is compete!


----------



## French75

With Pourpre RH Work


----------



## ehemelay

*'07 VF RH Day*


----------



## Susan Lee

2010 Outremer GSH Flat Handle Clutch..
 Out to breakfast, then out to dinner later  Different spots in the house, trying to find good lighting for my non flash iphone...


----------



## makeupmama

Jaune Step and I about to go to work this morning. Love her


----------



## wonderwoman9

09 Galet Pom worn 3 different ways!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Argent City


----------



## petot

Midday GGH Sapphire...I never thought I'd like this style...


----------



## White Orchid

*08 Argent Day with GSH* [carries 2 cameras, 1 SLR, 1 compact digi, comfortably!]


----------



## kiwishopper

Big thanks to MichK and Leslie got me hooked on the Balenciaga Oldies...(2004 and older). I have been "secretively" chasing after some fabulous oldies...here is one...

2002 Black Flat Brass First! In great condition!!!









longer strap and handles..ohh I Love!!





Pics taken by Iphone, sorry not the greatest. I will try to take better pics of the leather close up! It's divine!!


----------



## makeupmama

Showing my BBAGS some love after months of just rocking my Longchamp Le Pliage. Yesterday I carried my Jaune Stepp, today here I am on my way to work with my Balenciaga Turq City with GHW


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Amethyst SGH Midday*















My _VERY_ broken in *Vert Gazon Part Time*...


----------



## Jasterock

My beloved Pourpre GSH PT


----------



## blingalingz

*Pourpre* City


----------



## Tokyo

*05 AppleGreen Day*


----------



## chemosphere

with my " new to me" S/S 2004 city


----------



## lvlitigator

my beautiful raisin!


----------



## frankiextah

Black Town with RGGH !


----------



## MAGJES

I love my Ruby GGH City


----------



## cityoflight

a black first that i paid only 265 Euro  
^-^


----------



## cityoflight

from 05 teal men day to the day 

before










after


----------



## purses & pugs

Yesterday I went to dinner and a movie with the moto jacket and my new-to-me 08 Amethyst GSH PT. Sorry about the crappy pics, it was dark outside!


----------



## purses & pugs

Since my other pics was a bit crappy because it was dark outside, I took a few of Jimmi and the 08 Amethyst GSH PT today


----------



## delmilano

I am so in love with my new beige jacket, i find that it matches perfectly with my 09 sanguine rh pt.


----------



## ehemelay

'07 Black GGH Besace - So easy to carry - even looks good with an umbrella stuffed inside!!


----------



## Kimm992

Me and my 2009 F/W Black RH City


----------



## bordeaux




----------



## French75

*Galet GSH City (also my first B. Bag) *


----------



## juzluvpink

Me & my raisin ggh pt (before meeting the SG bal girls)






My Pourpre City (before heading out for window shopping!)


----------



## NYCavalier

Brand Spankin' New LE Lime Green GGH City!


----------



## Tokyo

^^ NYcavalier,WOW stunning!!!

*08 Amethyst GGH Midday  *


----------



## ehemelay

Preparing for a 30-something slumber party - wearing my '09 Black RH City for dinner and drinks, carrying my '08 Sapphire SGH RTT as an overnight bag:


----------



## Susan Lee

Shopping at Anthropologie with my Pommier GSH PT-so many beautiful things!! Eek!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Black City


----------



## purses & pugs

Petrol moto jacket and 2010 Olive RH City


----------



## Crazyinlv

Here is my DS sniffing my wonderful 10 SANG next to our new door (not hung).  He is 2 plus years but heck at least he knows a good thing!


----------



## vlore

*Sorbet Work* ( this pink)


----------



## fieryfashionist

I've never posted here before... such amazing pics!   In the dressing room shopping with my Amethyst City.


----------



## ehemelay

*'09 Galet RH Day*, on a roughly 5'2" frame:


----------



## Tokyo

*02 Black FBF & 07 biscuit Moto Jacket*


----------



## peachiesncream




----------



## purses & pugs

2010 Light Olive RH City


----------



## purses & pugs

My beloved 2007 black RH City


----------



## MissMerion

Me & my tempete 09 first


----------



## ehemelay

Old favorites!!

*'07 Plomb SGH City* (possibly the best Bal leather I have ever seen IRL )








*'06 Rouille Work*


----------



## jmperez303

*'10 Canard RH City *


----------



## French75

*2003 Blue Jean PH City vs 2009 Tempête GSH City*
*2 blue cities but totally different styles ! Love them both *


----------



## purses & pugs

08 Argent RH WE


----------



## ilovemylilo

x-posted
@ the airport...waiting...waiting...waiting.


----------



## Crazyinlv

Yes I am wearing velour pants hahah. Comfies!!! and I am standing on a chair.  Funny one never knows how dirty a mirror is until they take a photo of it!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

my new ruby clutch


----------



## ehemelay

*'06 Ink Purse*

Same carrying capacity as the City, but longer handles make it easier to carry over the shoulder.


----------



## delmilano

Tokyo you made me want this clutch, here's my 06 pale rose ghost, such a rare and lovely bal piece. With by bal beige jacket with silver zipper.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

my beloved galet(sorry for the blurry pictures)


----------



## Tokyo

My dd is playing with petals. Cherry blossoms are blooming in Tokyo.

*05 RougeTheatre City & Bal Edition coat*


----------



## Tokyo

I bought new T-**** from Uniqlo. They always make great tees! 

*08 Sapphire GGH Hobo *











*08 Amethyst GGH Midday* again....! 






*05 RougeTheatre Weekender*


----------



## purses & pugs

Ok it's not a bbag, but it's a Bal jacket and sunglasses! Here is me out in the lovely spring weather and BFs daughter in the background


----------



## missty4

*oh lilac...*


----------



## French75

Noix GSH Work


----------



## Jasterock

Canard RGGH Town, strap was shorten so that it doesn't look weird when hand held.


----------



## Jasterock

My GSH black work has been nicely broken in


----------



## Susan Lee

Back at Anthro again, exchanging , toting my beloved 07 GSH Black PT


----------



## ShoeLover

Black first & jacket.


----------



## ehemelay

*'08 Bubblegum SGH Hobo*


Finally getting some more use, now that spring is here!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Casual Tue today, wearing Choco Pewter City! Love this bag!!


----------



## meganka

two days with my 07 Ocean SGH Work

still deciding on whether to keep this baby, so please let me know what do you think about it on me! TIA!


----------



## Tokyo

*08 ElectricBlue GGH PartTime*


----------



## MAGJES

I am normally a true hard core satchel girl but I have been pleasantly surprised with the Bal Day bag.  Days have the perfect slouch, hug the body just right, and are so lightweight.  I have acquired several over the past few months and recently purchased my first GCH. I have been hunting a SANG Day for quite some time and since I already have several RH Red Bal bags I though....why not try one in GCH!!  I really like it.  Thanks E!


----------



## wonderwoman9

bal flats & eb day


----------



## ehemelay

Preparing for the night with my '09 SGH Traveller.  It's my new favorite clutch!!


----------



## grkbella03

*'10 Outremer Giant Day*


----------



## Nanaz

*GSH Poupre PT.*


----------



## roey

*Took my Vert Thye SGH Brief out for a spin today:*


----------



## meganka

these were taken one month ago with my very beloved Black PH City


----------



## French75

Taking Pourpre RH Work to some nice places in Paris 
Spring is finally here !!


----------



## purses & pugs

With Sapphire RH City, this color is really hard to photograph! The pic with the flash shows its true color best.


----------



## purses & pugs

Going out, decided to take the Pourpre GGH Pon Pom with me (and Bal moto jacket and sunnies)

















My BF and his his sweet little daughter suddenly showed up too, as ghosts


----------



## Z&J

Finally!! My black Velo. This is the BEST style for me. So versatile.


----------



## Soisi

My Anthra City and I went into Stockholm today.


----------



## mayen120

sang city ggh w/ my loot


----------



## ehemelay

This bag has broken in beautifully; it truly gets better every time I wear it.  I think that a Black RH City is the quintessential Bbag!!


----------



## Helena928

Me and my Tempete City GSH. On my way to meet a friend for dinner.


----------



## rosweetie

with my new outremer


----------



## mzedith

Something to add as a great sticky wearing your B-bags

On behalf of member "SkyBlueDay" these are her pics, from "strap is always falling down" thread, here is a modified City bag with added extended links to create a longer strap to wear cross body..., 

Refer to her post on how she did it...http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/strap-always-falling-down-580548-2.html#post15026261


----------



## vlore

*My very smooshy Outremer Work and my very pregnant belly! *


----------



## ehemelay

*'07 Black GGH Besace*

On a roughly 5'2" frame. I've adjusted the strap to nearly the shortest length; the surplus strap rests easily on the bag and doesn't get in the way. I wasn't sure how this messenger style would work for someone of my height, but I really like it!!


----------



## delmilano

Mod pics with my sang gsh triple tour bracelet, 06 pale rose ghost, 09 sanguine rh pt and anthra rh pt.


----------



## NYCavalier

Galet GSH City!


----------



## minnie04

town GSH with strap being doubled... )
love this bag!


----------



## purses & pugs

08 Amethyst GSH PT (my one and only pink bag and PT!)


----------



## meganka

my pinky 09 lilac day!
please excuse my slippers, after moving to the new house, no shoes on carpet...













action shot with my black ph city in the airport sending my dad, taken in FEB


----------



## goi2424

My Tempete ka.I love her so much.


----------



## Tokyo

*07 violet Matelasse *    One of my addiction...matelasse


----------



## ehemelay

*'07 Truffle GGH PT*


----------



## La Vanguardia

I'm wearing my anthracite City today. For the train ride, I wore my Gucci wedge pumps and changed to my Manolo multicolor heels during my meetings. And, since this spring weather is a bit cuckoo, I had to layer my clothes lol!  I can't believe all my stuff fitted in my Balenciaga bag!

A re-post from my wardrobe thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-19.html#post15046417


----------



## helen wiriatsan

my fren with turquiose GGH


----------



## ehemelay

*'06 Ink Purse*

I love Ink!  I wasn't sure if it would look strange against my navy shirt (close, but not close enough), but Ink seems to "go" with everything.


----------



## someday681

My first bbag, my new to me 07 White GGH Brief! I am in love! I see more Briefs in my future. Oh and for reference, I'm 5'9, 160 lbs


----------



## wonderwoman9

my olive first that just came today!


----------



## Ghost55

*2005 Turquoise City~*
*Me going out on date night..I am super excited as it includes, wine, friends, a limo and a murder mystery dinner!*

*Outfit: 
Steve madden taupe/nude heels
Forever 21 Top 
Grey leggings

Specs: 5'4 116 lbs*


----------



## drati

07 sandstone shoulder. Love the shoulder for weekends and esp evenings.


----------



## Mia Bella

DH and I went to the Musical Instrument Museum today and it was amazing! Here I am hanging out with my '07 AnthraCity GGH in front of a giant Gong (which DH just pointed out) goes beautifully with my bag.


----------



## viewwing

2010 anthracite twiggy carried 3 ways


----------



## Cherrypinky

Me and my Velo Canard


----------



## Soisi

Spring is in the air in Sweden, so I decided to take my Pommier City out for a spin. 












(I'm noticing now that it doesn't look very much like spring in the picture, though... )


----------



## missty4

A little late, but this is when *Tokyo *and I met up in _Tokyo _ 
Pictures of *Tokyo's * accessories collection (she carried all in her cyclade SGH city)! 
She kept on pulling more and more out  
Also cameo appearance of her amazing biscuit moto jacket!


----------



## Susan Lee

Out with my 2010 Cyclade GSH Work today! Love her!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

anthra rggh pt


----------



## delmilano

*My cheschire cat t-shirt with my tempete rh city and ghost clutch.*


----------



## delmilano

More pics, this time with my 09 black gsh pt and 07 black twiggy.


----------



## shamrock0421




----------



## AnnieBinSD

*'10 Sahara City*











*Pourpre Part Time w/GSH...sadly, going to a new home*


----------



## meganka

with my very broken in tomato work!

under different setting, the color is more orange or more red.


----------



## juzluvpink

Me and my Tomato Twiggy (trying to pair it w a dress. I thot it's ok)





Debuting Ms Lilac (simply sweet!)


----------



## purses & pugs

Canard moto jacket and my brand new Moutarde RH City!


----------



## ehc2010

This was my outfit last night for a dinner with Cos d'Estournel wine tasting at Grace Los Angeles.

My clutch was my wonderfully squishy and broken in anthracite sgh env clutch!


----------



## REREsaurus

Purchased something unconventional (as always) lately... *2010 Black Cabas Tote bag*. So far, so good. Still getting used to carrying it as the shape is unlike my ultimately favorite: The City.

*Likes:*
- size
- deep pockets!
- hidden pocket on one side of the bag, perfect for an umbrella or Sigg water bottle
- if I were any skinnier (or if my arms were just a tad skinnier) I could totally wear this on my shoulder
- I kinda like not having a zipper at the top. The bag is deep enough where I'm not worried about stuff falling out and/or pick pockets


Thanks for letting me share some mod shots!


----------



## kiwishopper

San Diego Beach with DH, Iphone pic, sorry not the greatest quality.
With my flat brass first, wear cross body and on the side.


----------



## maxxout




----------



## Tokyo

*06 Black Work & 07 Biscuit Moto jacket *


----------



## littlerock

Oh my..excuse my winter white complexion.. I must get a spray tan or something 











Black crocheted pencil skirt, pin striped cotton blouse with black lace detail, CK leather Wedge heel slingbacks and last but not least, my sang sunday


----------



## wonderwoman9

2010 Sahara City


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*Outremer Flat Clutch w/GSH paired with my favorite Giuseppe Zanotti heels..not a perfect match in color, but good enough for me!*


----------



## zazyvimon

My City RH moutarde


----------



## purses & pugs

^hey, bag twins!!

I couldn't resist posting a few more pics of my new Moutarde RH City, I love it so much (and w/Bal Anthra ballerina flats)


----------



## ehemelay

Rain day!!!

I am still working diligently to break in my *'07 Cafe RH City*.  She's getting there - but still more boxy than I'd like her to be.

I thought I'd expose her to a few raindrops today, as other TPFers have suggested that might help soften up the leather.  I love the fact that Bal leather doesn't "spot" when exposed to rain.


----------



## delmilano

My beloved 03 black we, ghost clutch and tempete bracelet.


----------



## ehc2010

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! 

I love my 07 Aquamarine rh city!


----------



## purses & pugs

Sorry gals, just one more Moutarde pic Jimmi insited to model!


----------



## delmilano

^^Jimmi is too cute P&P, a great bal model indeed.
Here is my second we, 07 Vert Foncé, this baby deserves to be used more to break in like his 03 sister.


----------



## Tokyo

*2009 AW Anthracite GSH PartTime*


----------



## ehemelay

*'10 Papeete Large Sunday*


----------



## Susan Lee

My love-Ruby GSH PT


----------



## maxxout

Caramel Day, all Demeulemeester, Yorkie


----------



## maxxout

I'm just learning how to make larger images. Trying one more time.

09Galet Day, Rick Owens


----------



## maxxout

09Galet Day, Paul Harnden Jacket, Rick Owens jeans


----------



## Love NYC

I don't know anything about her, so I call her "purple baby Bal"


----------



## Helena928

Light Olive City


----------



## claudis_candy

'10 sorbet PT GSH


----------



## ehemelay

*'06 Rouille Work* - perfect for a sunny day!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Been a while since I have used my Tempete GSH City, I love this bag to pieces! Also have on Sahara flats. And still perfect to wear the moto jacket here, probably will be for a few more weeks.


----------



## LostInBal

with my 05 F/W black city, the classic ever!!


----------



## drati

^^^ *Aalinne*, LOVE your pictures, your gorgeous black city and how you carry and present it.  

My 09 sanguine work was the perfect red for me today:


----------



## mangosalmon

RGGH Cannard City


----------



## kiwishopper

Weahter was still cold and wet, with my boring dark colour outfit I brought out Lilac Twiggy! Love the oldie Bal leather!


----------



## kiwishopper

And today, my first new-to-me Vert Fonce GGH hobo! LOVE this style and the leather omg..soo amazing! It shimmers!






Just recently got Charbon GGH mony, it goes well with the Hobo


----------



## nycbella

me with my  08 Ruby GSH  City


----------



## chemosphere

Not a very exciting outfit, but I wanted to get some pics with my lilac '03 city.


----------



## betty.lee

ladies..the modeling pics are so much fun.  it's great to see and helpful to see how it all looks proportionally.  

here's my first but definitely not last bBAG.

08 anthracite weekender....it's humongous and i probably do look ridiculous carrying it but that's ok.  just having a little fun with the camera and furniture.


----------



## cityoflight

CityOfLight in Normandie  
with black first and moto jacket












i have a photo of a limited edition bag that made only 25 for Printemps Paris   
its cost 695euro ^-^


----------



## mayen120

@ NYC


electric blue giant hobo





 By mayen120 at 2010-05-07


----------



## roey

*Canard SGH City*


----------



## French75

With my 2005 Rouge Theatre City, received 1 week ago in perfect condition.
 I love this bag, RT a simply a perfect red to me !!!


----------



## Tokyo

^^ French, Your RT City is divine! Great mod pics as always!!! 

*08 Black Moto Jacket * Took pics because its going to be stored for at least 6 months !


----------



## Susan Lee

Excuse the cruddy pics-going for lunch with Chataigne SGH City






Out with her shopping at lunch hour yesterday....


----------



## vlore

*Automne RH Work + twin bump!*


----------



## initialed




----------



## peachiesncream

my mom with her eb twiggy

love this colour so much!


----------



## ehemelay

I've been enjoying my '09 Black Traveller for several nights in a row, on my recent trip to Nashville.  Foot traffic is down following the flood, but there are still a lot of cool people out and about supporting the local businesses.  It is truly a great town!!


----------



## DTowngirl12

My beauty (First BBAG!!) ! 2010 Black RGGH City!! sorry for blurry picture but the husband isn't very good at operating the camera...  haha

Spring brings the pretties flowers


----------



## purses & pugs

with 2010 Sahara SGH City


----------



## NYCavalier

Black RH City


----------



## maxxout

05 Chocolate City, Rick Owens, Yorkie


----------



## littlerock

It's a little chilly here in Philly.. went to grab a bite to eat and wore my Black SGH Handle clutch..






Also wore it last night with this dress but I wasn't carrying it when the pic was taken =( It looked really good against the bright blue dress, it really made the silver hardware pop. I must see if a friend got a picture of the combo..


----------



## initialed




----------



## purses & pugs

My BF's little daughter loves to dress up like me, haha! Here we are at the cabin and she has "borrowed" my 08 Ruby Work and RayBans - I'm sure she'll be a Bbag lover too


----------



## meganka

hope you guys are not bored with my photos yet...

05 Teal Twiggy









07 Tomato Work again - I LOVE this bag! with my new leather jacket & studs shoes.





09 Tempete PT





07 Plomb SGH Work


----------



## Nanaz

*2010 GGH Anthra City.*


----------



## initialed




----------



## Dee83

Black city SGH 2010
Love it!


----------



## purses & pugs

with 09 Pourpre GGH Pon Pom














with 10 Olive RH City and moto jacket (sorry some pics are a bit blurry)














the Olive has such yummy leather!!


----------



## gwenjune

me and my sahara day at the wynn las vegas this past weekend


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*here's my baby kitty modeling my Light Olive RH City.....I love them both sooo much!*


----------



## Tokyo

*P&P,* Your BF`s DD needs a little twin sister here is my DD posing with
_*08 RUBY RH Work and Balenciaga Sunnies *_:sunnies











Doesn`t she look like 70`s Elton John


----------



## littlerock

^ So cute!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here is another one of my SGH Handle clutch.. on my way to work this morning with my SO.


----------



## meganka

Winter finally hits Sydney! 06 Lilac Box today! Small yet able to fit loads


----------



## Sabinalynn

My daughter, me and my metallic rose city!


----------



## initialed




----------



## wonderwoman9

10 olive first again


----------



## ehemelay

Home for a couple of days, got to wear my ultra-comfy and convenient *'07 Black GGH Besace* for a Saturday packed with errands.

I carried several extra items with me today and I don't think it looks overstuffed at all.  I'm not a cross-body girl, so I always wear it like this.  The strap is about two notches from the shortest length.

I am about 5'2" for reference, in case any other short girls are thinking about a Besace...


----------



## ehemelay

Forgive me for two in a row, but I just love my Ink Purse so much!!

She was a great rainy-day companion this morning...


----------



## Susan Lee

Out with Marine GSH PT-bummy camos...its a cold gloomy morning!


----------



## macristina29

beach bound


----------



## Aarponen

White GGH City from 2007


----------



## Helena928

Light Olive City!









.


----------



## French75

Galet GSH City


----------



## nycbella

MALDIVES GSH  DAY


----------



## initialed




----------



## sunshine_A

2009 R - S/S (pre-season) Black Pompon


----------



## antakusuma

sang city RH, Sang Ballerina flats, and my baby boy. Don't u just love the colour of Sang!


----------



## BadgerGirl81

Me with my outremer city in Brooklyn this past weekend!


----------



## ehemelay

'09 Black RH City

Stuffed full - still slouches nicely.  

(Excuse the messy hotel room.)


----------



## purses & pugs

Just came back from a little holiday in Scotland (Edinburgh and a few other cities), so beautiful there

Here with 09 Tempete GSH City:


----------



## purses & pugs

with moto jacket and my black GGH Traveller, love this clutch!


----------



## purses & pugs

and with my beloved Moutarde RH City (some with moto jacket, Bal flats and sunnies - lots of Bal that day! hehe)

Sorry for all the pics, Scotland was so beautiful so had to take lots


----------



## meganka

Finally a sunny day in Sydney so that I can wear my bbags! with my 06 greige twiggy


----------



## photogenics

I LOVED the texture of this and it looked so badass hanging on the shelf! I'm not sure what the style of this is called, but it's from the 2010 collection. I found it at NM


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*Sorry for posting another pic of my Olive City & kitty, but I just came into my room and found her laying on top of my Bbag! She must be a Balenciaga lover like her mother! *


----------



## chanel123

my new "Moutarde" work! I love this color! 

@ Pug & Purses: I love your moutarde bag,too!!


----------



## chanel123

My "Outremer" work in classic hardware, I just LOVE bright colors !


----------



## Nanaz

*2010 GGH Black City.*


----------



## olidivia

Me with my only bbag, tempete gsh city. This was taken in my parents front yard, don't you love spring!?


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*Please excuse the messy room.  Here's my Tempete GSH City (Olivia- I  yours, too!)*


----------



## hannahsophia




----------



## kookycookie

A couple w/ my 2010 Anthra GGH PT











and w/ my 2009 Black RH City ...slowly but surely breaking in :okay:


----------



## Q luvs tokidoki

Ok, here are my modeling shots with Ciel Street! I like how it fits over my shoulder and big chunky arm 
The color looks better after I Appled it last night!!


----------



## NYCavalier

Argent GSH City


----------



## cityoflight

*black first*


----------



## Sophia

Sophia's Canard RH City. I was taking a break from the day, at dylan's candy bar with my brother sharing a coffee in nyc.






at a party with some friends!


----------



## BagsR4Me

My 1st time posting in this thread. Here I am with my Officier GGH PT


----------



## nielnielniel

Wearing my PT RH castanga, was supposed to go shopping, ended up in waiting for the tow truck due to car problem. All dressed and nowhere to go....so ended up cam whoring.


----------



## Soisi

Took my Sienna First out for dinner and drinks last night. (Please excuse my silly face! )


----------



## littlerock




----------



## initialed




----------



## djrr

My first post! At the movie theater tonight with my black rggh city.


----------



## wonderwoman9

2010 sahara city....on my toilet is about the only place i can get a good pic hehe


----------



## delmilano

My new summer dress with my beloved 07 VF WE.


----------



## purses & pugs

Got this little pug keychain and had to put in on my 05 Caramel City even though I'm not a big fan of charms - but this little cutie made the bag even prettier I think


----------



## vonMoos

I took my black (06 I think it is) First out for a walk on the beach - and yes it's been a very chilly day her in Denmark today!


----------



## wonderwoman9

argent gsh city


----------



## Nanaz

*2010 GGH AnthraCity. I love love this bag.*


----------



## ejsc55

Posted in my thread too.


----------



## someday681

09 black rh city, I'm 5'9 for reference














07 white ggh brief


----------



## cityoflight

black first(again)


----------



## vlore

*07 Sandstone GGH Hobo*
Just got her back from Lovin' My Bags- she's perfect now!!!


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*tempete gsh city again*


----------



## purses & pugs

Here is my new clutch, 07 Ivory GSH Flat Clutch


----------



## Pinkydream

Me today with my completely faded and pink 'tye- died' 08 turqouise rh work
......but I still love her





[/IMG]


----------



## Pinkydream

And a few weeks ago in my 08 biker jacket with 04 lilac twiggy





[/IMG]


----------



## Tokyo

*09 AW Anthracite SGH PT*











*05 Turquoise City*


----------



## Tokyo

*05 RougeTheatre Weekender again..!*


----------



## saff

*S/S 2010 Anthra RGGH City* - love love love!


----------



## fufu

Yesterday and Today with 09 Sanguine GSH


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*This is for wonderwoman9- *B*- please excuse my scrubby house clothes! I've had a lazy day today...here's my Mastic GGH Hobo! I absolutely adore this bag.*


----------



## initialed

Black work


----------



## vlore

*Argent CGH Traveller*


----------



## ehemelay

Final night on the road before I make it home for the Memorial Day weekend...excuse the hotel mess(!)

'09 Black RH City stuffed full (two phones, GPS, iPod, wallet, make-up, sunnies, etc.).  It's amazing how much a City can hold.


----------



## delmilano

my all time favorite black bal


----------



## shamrock0421

Me and my black City visiting Toronto







LOL...me and my new friend...


----------



## tweeny

*09 Work Automne RH*


----------



## purses & pugs

Going to a party and took my 07 Ivory Flat Clutch out for the first time w/Canard moto jacket


----------



## delmilano

I took some mod pics with my khaki 04 mu, 07 black ggh city and 09 black gsh pt with the same outfit.


----------



## NYCavalier

*Cyclade Perf City*
















*Outremer RGGH PT*


----------



## Susan Lee

Trying again-sorry for all the pics! i am teaching myself


----------



## netski

Here's my first ever B-bag. I wanted a dark chocolate brown color. Went to Bergdorf's and they only had one sad floor sample in a "light" castagna... Ended up at the Balenciaga store on 22nd street in NYC. Was very pleased I made the trek all the way downtown, the SA had several bags in "castagna" in stock,chose the one that had the softest and darkest leather.


----------



## Jasterock

It has been awhile since my last post!
09 Black Cherry GSH Flat Clutch & Bal :sunnies


----------



## ehemelay

*'07 Cafe RH City*

It's very difficult to capture the depth of this color... as the name implies, it looks like a great cup of coffee.  No red undertones.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

galet gsh work + cyclade bracelet


----------



## klow-chloe'

05 rt rh


----------



## Susan Lee

made it big for ya


----------



## Jasterock

Bal anthra flats, sunnies & tempete GSH pom


----------



## princessdoll

sorbet


----------



## saff

Canard SGH Hip - wish the strap is adjustable!


----------



## ehemelay

My one and only (lonely) oldie...

*'04 Seafoam PH Flat Messenger*

I'm not sure that the style compliments my long skirt, but I really loved the contrast of Seafoam and yellow.  Makes me feel cheerful.


----------



## cityoflight

sgh EB city














Black first


----------



## cityoflight

sgh black besace


----------



## bagmania

Tried again. Rh cornflower city.


----------



## Susan Lee

With my new 10 Canard RGGH PT!


----------



## cityoflight

me today with black first again ^_^


----------



## ehemelay

*VF RH Day*

I'm not very summery in all black, but I love how green the VF looks!!  This is one of my all-time favorite bags, and I have to fight the temptation to get one in SGH and GGH as well...


----------



## gwenjune

going wine tasting in niagara-on-the-lake with my sahara day:


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Sahara RH City


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ruby gsh flat clutch + anthra rose gold pt


----------



## Ghost55

*I am off to Fried Catfish for dinner, a little beer and some good times with a band~ Happy Summer ya' all!*
*
Vert D' Eau City *


----------



## sandysandiego

To keep or not to keep?  This bag is not the color I expected, but it is growing on me.


----------



## ehemelay

*'06 Lilac Work*

I'm home for a week, and trying desperately to carry as many of the bags that are too impractical to cart along on a weeks-long trip.  This is one of my favorites!!  I am limited to just one or two bags when I travel, so the not-so-neutral Lilac won't make the cut.

I just love to carry this one around town, though!


----------



## purses & pugs

Going out and took my new 2010 black GGH City, I absolutely LOVE this bag!
(Jimmi is in all pics because he refused to move, hehe)


----------



## klow-chloe'

08 Amethyst Day RH :


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Taking Miss Sahara out on her maiden voyage!!


----------



## klow-chloe'

one more :


----------



## Fashion1

Here are a few pics my friend took of me. She is studying to be a professional photographer. '07 Black Work


----------



## pghandbag

I searched for this older season Balenciaga bag for a while and was thrilled to track one down but I have no idea what the style name is. 





Here I am wearing it with a See by Chloe dress, twg cardigan, and Marc by Marc Jacobs pumps.





And in this one I am wearing a 3.1 Phillip Lim dress and Chie Mihara pumps.


----------



## ehemelay

*'07 Truffle GGH PT*

First photo is the best representation of its actual color.  In the last photo, you can see that this PT is so slouchy it almost looks like a Work!!:


----------



## initialed




----------



## Helena928




----------



## ehemelay

Only one more day at home before another extended biz trip... I wore my *Plomb SGH City *on this sunny Sunday.  

Everyone's photos of Plomb are divine.  It is such a special chevre!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

With 2010 Olive RH City, I love the color and the leather on this bag!


----------



## klow-chloe'

09 Automne


----------



## Soisi

*Sienna First*


----------



## ehemelay

*Papeete Large Sunday*

I love the way this bag is breaking in.  Now that it's starting to slouch, I can tell that it is significantly bigger than a Work.  I would say it is comparable in size to my RTT, although a completely different look than that structured bag.

I don't yet own a WE, but judging by everyone else's photos, I still think that the Large Sunday is smaller.  But, not by much!!


----------



## carolc82

S/S 09 BLK SGH CITY
you cannot see in the photo.. but its definitely fading badly !! :weird:


----------



## Aarponen

07 Ivory gsh city, a dress from Zara and Jimmy Choo shoes from ******


----------



## Tokyo

&#8593;&#12288;Aarponen, you are beautiful! 


*2010 Canard RGGH CITY*


----------



## Tokyo

*04 Eggplant City* with the blouse from balenciaga.silk


----------



## purses & pugs

08 Black Cherry RH City


----------



## purses & pugs

10 papeete SGH City


----------



## cityoflight

*08 anthracite rh covered mu*


----------



## Helena928




----------



## drati

Tokyo, I'd love to raid your wardrobe and bag collection. You have the coolest clothes, love your style. (Of course you are so tiny, I could never fit anything you wear, LOL.)

Here's one of my favourite bags, 06 camel part time. There wasn't enough light to bring out the true colour -- IRL camel is much richer and also a bit darker than it shows here. I'm also wearing my much beloved new F&B Emma boots. I literally haven't taken these off since they arrived last week. These are my most expensive shoes (had to pay duty as well as horrendous shipping costs -- was procrastinating for months before taking the plunge) but oh so worth it.


----------



## drati

Anthra s/s 10 town


----------



## drati

Anthra town again:






Charbon 08 besace:


----------



## drati

Sanguine 09 make up:


----------



## snowballkitten

*me with WORK RH BLACK 09*
*



*


----------



## wonderwoman9

anthra hobo - this is for annie! love this style and thanks for making me realize i love it!


----------



## sandysandiego

Light Olive (10) City


----------



## missty4

*10 Anthra RGGH PT (part time) *- _the ultimate cool_


----------



## delmilano

*My 06 gris foncé twiggy with the tie dye summer dress i just bought.*


----------



## jmperez303

*Canard City RH 2010*









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## klow-chloe'

Me & My RT RH City :


----------



## bag'hem all

*Canard CGH CITY
*


----------



## ig1s

me and my SANG GSH CITY


----------



## violetgirl

I'm not too good with mod shots, but here is my new Noix Twiggy


----------



## saff

*09 Black SGH Pouchette*


----------



## saff

*10 Canard SGH Hip* - I tied a couple of knots on the strap to shorten it and it sits comfortably for me now.


----------



## Rocktiddy

My latest framboise courrier. Love it! 






My Black giant hip..


----------



## purses & pugs

My one and only pink bag, 08 Amethyst SGH PT


----------



## titania029

My poor Twiggy (07 VG) rarely sees the light of day.  I'm just too afraid of messing it up.  But I took it shopping yesterday, and we had a good time


----------



## Ghost55

*Maldives Compagnon at a Vineyard with my bottle of vino*
*2005 Apple Day Hiking and at the Vineyard*


----------



## CivicGirl

with galet city


----------



## Lalicvin

08 Amethyst Midday


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

rubt gsh flat clutch


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

anthra rggh pt


----------



## mmmoon

*Black Cherry Flat Clutch...*

*Hug it:*






*Dangle it:* (I usually carry it like so)






*Pinch it:*


----------



## roey

*Inspired by Chloeglamour although I am nowhere near as glamorous/stylish as she is with my 10 Anthra F/W RGGH City.*


----------



## meganka

Today my colleague is also wearing a Day bag! Took some photos right away!!!
How great is that for me to have a friend/colleague that I can talk about Bbags with 
My friend with 09 Black and mine is 07 Jaune!


----------



## purses & pugs

I just got this pic from one of my friends I went to London with a while ago. Here I am with my Tomato City (sorry, don't know what's going on with my head!) and a big Bal bag and my two friends with Primark bags. Haha we laughed about that - me with Bal and they with Primark


----------



## mmmoon

On my way to a friend's wedding lunch. I've been using my BC FC a lot lately.


----------



## delmilano

i wore my 09 black gsh pt today (i saw the same bag on a russian model the other day, simply gorgeous.)


----------



## French75

Hi ladies, 
I just came back from Chicago, 4 wonderful days in a fabulous city !!
Here are a few pics with 05 Rouge Theatre Work, 03 Blue Jean City and 04 Black City


----------



## maxxout

05 caramel, no worse for the wear...ok maybe a little


----------



## maxxout

better side view


----------



## Nanaz

*GSH Siegle Work*


----------



## i_love_yorkie

my juane twiggy!


----------



## DezinerPurseFan

At Canberra...Parliamant House..background is Telstra Tower..with my Sang SGH Work


----------



## purses & pugs

I was packing for a holiday today and tried on different outfits and bags to find out what to bring. 
Here with an 07 Ivory SGH Flat Clutch


----------



## cityoflight

^^ Love your dress 



*08 Anthracite rh covered MU*


----------



## vlore

*Cyclade Work *(sorry so blurry)


----------



## klow-chloe'

Me & My 05 Magenta Work.  It's my first Bal in Work size and I love it. I'm sure I will get more Bal bag in this size


----------



## i_love_yorkie

my juane twiggy again


----------



## Susan Lee

Everyone looks so lovely!!

Out yesterday with my Canard RGGH PT


----------



## misscoco

Carrying my beloved noix city in a pic with Coco Rocha!





More on my blog  http://closetfullofnothing.blogspot.com/2010/06/coco-struts-for-cure.html


----------



## Nanaz

Decided to take ms Paprika out today after a long time.


----------



## drati

^^^ your paprika is stunning Nanaz, I'm so glad you held on to her.

Here's my 06 rouille shopper, looks a bit pale here, the colour is richer IRL:






Anthra 10 town:


----------



## lulutiger

my first b bag. Black GSH CITY...


----------



## wonderwoman9




----------



## gwenjune

going to work...


----------



## Nanaz

GSH Siegle Work


----------



## Nanaz

Siegle again.


----------



## MissMerion

Me & my tempete first, waiting for our first outdoor dinner this summer


----------



## vlore

*07 Jaune RH Day*


----------



## Ghost55

*Quick Dressing Room pics...
I am 5"4 118 lbs for reference
Turquoise City 2005*


----------



## kiwishopper

Ghost your City is gorgeous!!!
It's finally SUMMER, wearing some casual summer T with shorts and my Outremer City with RH (too much colours on me perhaps?)


----------



## delmilano

my new balenciaga long t shirt with my 06 ink box + sang triple tour bracelet.


----------



## cityoflight

*05 black weekender*


----------



## sweetliao

classic black city


----------



## i_love_yorkie

my moutard town


----------



## delmilano

My 07 black twiggy with my new grey mcqueen scarf


----------



## jmperez303

2010 Canard RH


----------



## imlvholic

Seigle Velo


----------



## Shivadiva

BdR RGHW Giant Envelope Clutch


----------



## Jasterock

*07 Tomato GSH hobo*


----------



## TheLioness

I absolutely love this bag! It goes with everything!
Shades: Roberto Cavalli
Bag: Galet City with GCHW


----------



## imlvholic

Seigle Velo


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*Black RGGH City with Kitty!! Sorry for so many pics...she wasn't cooperating:shame:*


----------



## klow-chloe'

Day out with my 09 Automne GSH City


----------



## klow-chloe'

Me & My VG GGH Part Time.  Didn't realise I've got the Christmas Theme going on with my outfiit and my bag ...LOL!:lolots:


----------



## klow-chloe'

In the shadow :


----------



## zazyvimon

My current Lovely Baby and hubby appearing behind as a prob 
*Town Black GSH*


----------



## shamrock0421

Taking my new baby Moutarde out for her first time.  At Borgata in AC this morning with bad hair and bad hangover!


----------



## Jasterock

*FW 2010 Anthra city* Ready for work!


----------



## Pynky

Me and my Mourtade Day hobo!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MarieG

I just noticed that since I always wear Bals they're often in random pictures so here are some of them 

'05 Dolma City






'05 Turquoise City










'08 White SGH Clutch





'07 Black Work


----------



## reina

My brand new City RH Outremer!


----------



## stef1261

my day outremer


----------



## purses & pugs

Some action shots from Tenerife with 08 Argent WE, 07 Ivory GSH Flat Clutch and 07 Tomato City 
(btw, my friends don't mind me posting with their faces so I figured it's better to look at the pics without sensor)


----------



## ehemelay

I've brought my *'07 Cafe RH City *along on my last two biz trips; after more than a year, I am bound and determined to break in this bag!!

The chevre is getting nice and pillowy around the corners and all of the "stress points" on the bag.  The whole thing is softer and softer every time I wear it.  The bottom panel is breaking in especially nicely.

Cafe is a great color - so rich and dark, it's practically as versatile as black (especially in the summer when I wear a lot of warm-toned shoes and accessories).


(Excuse the mess in my hotel room):


----------



## foxymom

I think this is just my 4th post here 

out with my amethyst ggh day bag. I loove this baby!


----------



## ladycornflake

My 2010 Sorbet GSH Work bag


----------



## French75

My old 2003 Blue Jean City


----------



## ehemelay

I brought two RH Cities on my trip to Chicago... after spending some time feeling out recent non-Bal purchases, I'm getting back to my roots.

'09 Black RH City: it's not quite jet black, but I love it still.  Very slouchy, very soft - my perfect everyday bag.  The handles are still stiff and unwarmed (I've protected with FHO), but they have stretched out to the point that I can carry the bag over my shoulder (without a coat).


----------



## stef1261

My black gsh envelope clutch (thanks chloegl. ). Super casual look.


----------



## gila84

my first 2: sanguine brief and navy suede work


----------



## delmilano

*06 pale rose clutch, 02 fbf, & 04 khaki mu with my two new dresses.*


----------



## cityoflight

*BAL **brancelet* and *mr.wang *


----------



## vlore

New-to-me *Vert Fonce GSH Brief* (it's got soft, squishy leather ) This was on Friday- 36 weeks!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

It's the 4th of July this past weekend! Since it was a holiday we got out of town and enjoyed a couple of days of BBQ, parade and fireworks to celebrate with the rest of the nation! Carried my Vif Rouge Purse with me


----------



## Jasterock

Madly in love with my *Moutade maxi twiggy*


----------



## sasha671

My OOTD with my old trusted goes with everything Antra city GGH


----------



## littlerock

Ughh.. that Moutarde Maxi Twiggy is unbelievable!!

Here is a pic of me and my beloved Raisin First. I love this bag


----------



## AksInLvoe

This is my first time to post on Bbags forum.
Everybody looks great with their Bbags. I'm loving all the beautiful colors and styles

Here's me on 4th of July w/ my Sahara City GSH.
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## AksInLvoe

some more...

thanks again.


----------



## Tokyo

*04 PH Black Twiggy*












*01 Le dix Pebbled leather Black FBF *


----------



## Tokyo

*07 GGH Black Work *


----------



## vlore

*Blue Roi GSH Work* (TDF!!! ) 
36 weeks/5 days


----------



## wonderwoman9

me and galet pom at the store the other day. i had to go by the mirrors and snap a pic hehe


----------



## kiwishopper

Can't get enough of my Outremer City!


----------



## Suziie

Black GGH & Balenciaga sunnies


----------



## sasha671

OOTD with 2004 red with pewter hardware twiggy


----------



## purses & pugs

Black GSH Triple tour bracelet and black flats (and Chanel Jumbo)


----------



## French75

*2005 Rouge Theatre City -* first time I saw this wonderful red 
it was on your city P&P ^^ thank you !!


----------



## kiwishopper

*P&P*, looking stylish as usual!!! 
*French*, don't you just love Bal red!? Love your unique dress and that Chanel J12!!!

Just got my *Eggplant** Purse *from LMB, started to carry her right away


----------



## Chloe CC

My RH PT in 2010 A/W BDR 
Sorry for my over-casual wear


----------



## Chloe CC

one more---GCH velo in 2010 A/W seigle
I'm addict to GCH and this color is good to pair with many coordinate


----------



## petot

Plomb Hobo GGH


----------



## klow-chloe'

Me and My Noix GSH City


----------



## kiwishopper

*Klow*, your pictures are like artworks!!! Whoever is your photographer!! He/she is amazing!!

I reckon I have been posting a wee bit too much these days lol, sorry I have to show off my LMBed two babies. The other one is the FBF first! I was on my way out to work out so never mind the cloths lol


----------



## sasha671

Yesterday OOTD featuring Eggplant Mini Classique


----------



## Tokyo

^^ sasha, Beautiful!

*07 GGH Black PT* 
I abandoned this PT for a while. The leather was dry and greenish so it was the first time to condition this one...then the result was amazing! The leather ressurected more than my expectation....!( this pic doen`t show it well..


----------



## ehemelay

*'08 Marine MU*

I decided to let my only MU see the light of day, carrying alone as a clutch (I usually use it as storage for small electronics in my purse or work bag).

It carries as much as my Traveller or Shoulder - so glad I gave this a try!!


----------



## purses & pugs

It is HOT in Norway now and I love it! It is like this only 2-3 months a year so I hurry up to wear my summer dresses Here with 07 Vert d'eau City


----------



## NYCavalier

BF and I went to Governors Island today, and I snapped these pics while we were lounging


----------



## ehemelay

*'07 Black GGH Besace*

There are still a couple of notches left on the strap; I'm between 5'1" and 5'2" in bare feet, so I think that really anyone can make this style work!!


----------



## sasha671

2 weekend OOTD with Sandstone GGH city


----------



## cityoflight

*S/S 06 cognac rh city *


----------



## maxxout

05 Bubblegum Pink Work


----------



## maxxout




----------



## bagmania

2010 F/W RGGH anthra city


----------



## ehemelay

Received and wore my new-to-me *'08 Black Cherry SGH* Day today:


----------



## sasha671

OOTD with cognac twiggy


----------



## French75

Quick shots taken yesterday with my new 04 marron city. Sorry for those who already saw them in the reveal


----------



## French75

Today with Noix GSH Work. My only giant work. Carrying it reminds me how much I like Work+GSH.


----------



## sasha671

OOTD with Marigold work RH


----------



## kalilagirl

pale magenta ggh day


----------



## bag'hem all

*10 BLUE ROI RH PT*






*09 CIEL GSH CITY*


----------



## purses & pugs

10 Moutarde RH City


----------



## delmilano

My new bal sunnies with the ghost and tempete bracelet. Sorry about the dusty mirror.


----------



## ehemelay

*'06 Rouille Work*


----------



## i_love_yorkie

jaune city RH!


----------



## klow-chloe'

Me & My Outremer RGGH Work


----------



## klow-chloe'

Me & My Cyclade GSH Part Time


----------



## klow-chloe'

Me & My Anthra RGGH Part Time


----------



## sasha671

^  Klow-chloe! You take Best pictures. And have the most gorg bags.  I feel silly posting my IPhone pics after you. My weekend casual OOTD with Green apple Day RH


----------



## Nanaz

My baby GGH Anthra City. Followed by 07 GGH Aqua Work


----------



## aqualysa

Wearing my lovely Part Time Tempete RH :


----------



## sasha671

Brief GGH in cafe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Marigold work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mini classique eggplant


----------



## _flower_gal

Me & my loveeeellllyyy bag!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Sorry a little bad lightening, but here is my 10 Papeete SGH City with my new Missoni dress


----------



## drati

^^^ gorgeous bag and dress P&P, and I love the light in your apartment. 

boring winter photos here, 06 ink shopper.
















With s/s 10 black Balenciaga moto jacket. 






This is probably the most accurate depiction of ink. This chameleon colour is hard to capture.


----------



## drati

And a few more pics of my Bal leather jacket &#8212; love the delicious leather.


----------



## Lasmico

Wearing noix club in my vacation


----------



## purses & pugs

With 08 grey moto jacket


----------



## lunarlu

You look sooooo smokin' in that jacket P&P!  

This is a pic of my vacation last weekend in Portland.  It was a classic case of miscommunication.  I thought we were going to be walking around museums and the city.  The bf led me on some random hilly trail with my Bal and improper footwear.


----------



## Tokyo

*07 Violet SGH PT and the bracelet from Balenciaga edition *







*09 Officier SGH PT * 

&#8595;small local summer festival in Tokyo


----------



## Soisi

Me and my Pommier City in a very summery Stockholm earlier today.


----------



## LittleMissBags

Taking my Bois de Rose GSH PT to work for the first time - she looks amazing with grey!


----------



## wenticc

city in black


----------



## wenticc




----------



## wenticc

city in blue


----------



## i_love_yorkie

my white twiggy


----------



## purses & pugs

10 Sahara SGH City


----------



## jroos




----------



## m-s-m-d

07 Cafe GGH Brief and belly


----------



## Tokyo

*06 INK Purse *  ( drati & delmilano, here are the pics! )


----------



## Lady Stardust

With my Ruby City today.  I didn't put on my shosies yet in this pic lol.  Y'all know you's jealous of my silly socks


----------



## cityoflight

*06 cognac city*


----------



## cindy05

My 2007 Vert Gazon City GGH!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

not me, a "friend" of mine, lol


----------



## i_love_yorkie

and myself


----------



## barkcheejai

@ Guildford, UK


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*A little cheesy, but I had my BF take pics of my week-old (dying) bouquet of roses in a sly attempt to get a mod pic with my Amethyst GGH Envelope Clutch! I am totally in love with this bag!*


----------



## purses & pugs

2010 black GGH City & black Bal flats


----------



## purses & pugs

2005 Caramel City with pug charm + Jimmi in the back


----------



## english_girl_900

Me and my 05 Apple Green City at my university graduation on Friday. Didn't really go with the outfit, but I couldn't leave my favvie bag behind!


----------



## genevieve86

Me and my bleu roi city bag


----------



## Tokyo

*09 AW Anthracite SGH Parttime*

At the lunch time today. With my favourite pink top from TsumoriChisato & Balenciaga Edition Bracelet.





With my favourite Tank from ElleyKishimoto....wearing this for years....!


----------



## dannkat




----------



## cityoflight

*when Balenciaga met Goyard *


----------



## cparroyo777

Here I am with my Giant City in RAISIN


----------



## saff

Not so great photos of my Black SGH PT. I LOVE this bag!


----------



## Renate_




----------



## MissMerion

With my black city in a sunny day


----------



## MissMerion

On the river side with my BF, moutard city and my first beloved Emilio Pucci's dress


----------



## Helena928

You all amaze with me your bag collections and outfits!
Here are two recent bbag outfits -Light Olive City and Tempete GSH City. And yes, in the 2nd pic .. i wiped down that area before placing my bag down!


----------



## MAGJES

I never post in this thread but I've been enjoying my Automne GGH City lately and wanted to share.  She's a nice golden brown .


----------



## glossie

07 white city rh


----------



## bag'hem all

*10 Moutarde Perforated City*


----------



## French75

2004 Seafoam Twiggy


----------



## Fashion1

New to me Maldives GSH Flat Clutch


----------



## melovepurse

Kind of boring, but me and my black RH Day on date night...


----------



## SoMoHLaLa

Moutarde City RH


----------



## SoMoHLaLa

Bleu Roi PT GSH


----------



## SoMoHLaLa

Another pic of the same bag above


----------



## SoMoHLaLa

Anthra City GSH


----------



## ehemelay

Getting to know my new-to-me *'08 Black Cherry SGH Day*:


----------



## Susan Lee

2010 Cyclade RGGH City


----------



## angelwings_hk

Cyclade Twiggy


----------



## missty4

*08 Marine SGH City*

It's no longer with me and they're actually pictures from last year, but never got around to posting them so here they are


----------



## cipoohe

In Polignano


----------



## stef1261

pourpre  gsh pt.


----------



## samantha_evons

I have just hop on and so smitten to the wonderful leather smell of balenciaga. Cant seem to get enough of them!
The HB likes it too! And secretly wants a weekender 
May i present my first Bbag; the gsh part time in pourpre.
I use her for work


----------



## Lady Stardust

With my City today:


----------



## cparroyo777

Carrying my raisin city gsh on a seminar that I attended


----------



## Jasterock

^^^I scream for Pourpre & raisin GSH! 
It has been awhile!!! My latest addition: Cyclade Twiggy


----------



## tonkamama

2010 S/S Moutarde City RH


----------



## girlfromars

loving the *Cyclade Twiggy*, *jasterock*! 

asked the bf to take a nice shot and this was the best he could do! haha!

f/w2010 bleu roi rggh city (not broken-in yet)


----------



## Nanaz

S/S 2010 RGGH Anthra PT.


----------



## Nanaz

This picture is closest to the true color of my bag. Just what i was looking for. The second picture is taken with flash.


----------



## tsuarsawan

My Officier GSH Midday.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My City!!


----------



## meganka

Brought 3 bags out to have some fun today! 

I  you Balanciaga!

07 Tomato Work





05 Teal Twiggy





09 Lilac Day


----------



## tsuarsawan

A few more pics.
Officier GSH Midday.











Black GSH City






My daughter loves bags..... like mother, like daughter.


----------



## delmilano

My sanguine rh pt & fbf with the Isabel Marant boots i just got.


----------



## cityoflight

del : Love your boots 

me with a bal brancelet


----------



## purses & pugs

Here are some holiday pics from Norway, we rent this cabin by the sea on a regularly basis and I love it there

07 black rh City


----------



## purses & pugs

Tomate SGH Triple bracelet and Jimmi


----------



## purses & pugs

08 Amethyst SGH PT and Bal sunnies with my BF's sweet daughter


----------



## violetgirl

My Noix Street  and a crazy bathroom pose:


----------



## ehemelay

I am really in to the '08 Black Cherry SGH Day I acquired several weeks ago.  I brought it along on a business trip and it matches with almost everything!

First photo shows true color, second photo shows accurate scale.  I like to travel with Days because I can fit so much in them without looking overstuffed...


(So hard to get a good photo in a hotel!)


----------



## tonkamama

2010 F/W Black City RGGH ...


----------



## drati

Canard moto jacket and plomb day


----------



## bag'hem all

*Some Mod Pics*

*BLACK RGGH PT*





*BLACK BALLET FLATS*





*TOMATE RH TOWN & TOMATE SGH TRIPLE TOUR BRACELET*





*KHAKI RH CITY*


----------



## papayalism

Pourpre City
I love her so much


----------



## chemosphere




----------



## French75

*My brand new 2010 Blue Suede Work !!*


----------



## samantha_evons

i only have 1 balbag for now.
Am posting again with another workwear.


----------



## chemosphere

with my "new to me" '03 rouge city


----------



## missty4

*Canard *size 38 for a 5'3" 160cm shortie






_unzipped:_











_zipped:_









*
with 07 tomato sgh pt*


----------



## Mia Bella

Out and about in SF with my Pommier RH Day


----------



## ladydeluxe

Downtown with my new Murier baby PT in GSH


----------



## chemosphere

sorry to re-post but I had trouble with my photobucket album and the ivory city shots went missing.... so I thought I'd quickly add them again.


----------



## chemosphere

so while I am here.... a few more from today...enjoying my new to me '03 rouge I also have on my much loved Balenciaga gladiators (also from '03!!!).


----------



## purses & pugs

2005 Rouge Theatre City


----------



## Fashion1

Just got my 06 Rouille Floral Toile Day. I love this bag more than I thought I would, and the Rouille leather is fabulous! 
















GSH '08 Sahara City


----------



## juicy couture jen

06 black city rh


----------



## xokirstenxo

10 Sang RGGH


----------



## stl

Just wanted to share my new bag with this cute little sparrow (rip off the Miu Miu). I am love everything Miu Miu.

Also, I want to say thanks to the people in this Balenciaga forum for all the info.


----------



## glossie

left pic: club
right pic: club on left and day on right


----------



## klow-chloe'

Some mod pics with my 09 Automne GSH City.


----------



## klow-chloe'

Not really my usual mod shot but some pics taken while we were visiting our friend up the coast. It was sunnu day but cold.


----------



## ehemelay

I'm home for a few days and despite the stiflingly hot weather, enjoying full access to my closets!

I love my *'04 Seafoam PH Flat Messenger*.  I don't travel with this bag.  Although it seems sturdy (it came to me 6 years old in fantastic condition!), it's my only true oldie and I would be devastated if it were accidentally damaged.

The first couple of photos show proportion (I am about 5'1" - 5'2" in bare feet).  It seems like there are always Bal Messenger styles available for consignment or at a retail discount, and I don't understand why.  It's a cool style, you can adjust the strap for a cross-body option, and they don't look bulky at all.  I'm carrying as much in these photos as I would normally haul around in a City, PT or Work.

Last photo shows true color - Seafoam is amazing!!!


----------



## chemosphere

with my latest...my "new to me" argent mid day


----------



## Susan Lee

Lovely everyone!!! 

Headed out with Sang RGGH PT!


----------



## LittleMissBags

Black RGGH City  and black maxi dress


----------



## Miss_K

2009 Anthra GGH PT.


----------



## missty4

*04 seafoam city*












sorry for the horrid gym lighting. please accept this butt shot to assess its true color and delicious leather. I was really close to letting her go and so glad I didn't. Been wearing seafoam everyday this week.


----------



## maxxout

05 Bubblegum Pink Work


----------



## maxxout

03 Dark Caramel City


----------



## maxxout




----------



## maxxout

This is a lot of pics for one bag..but she looks so nice from all sides I couldn't help myself.


----------



## tsuarsawan

This is for you *klow-chloe'*


----------



## cipoohe

Ciao girls!


----------



## Jasterock

^^^Nice bags & shots ladies!

*From my Tokyo trip*

*Black GSH pom pom*





*Cyclade Twiggy*


----------



## Tokyo

&#8593;&#12288;Jas, Gorgeous! I really should have seen you........!!!!!!!!

*07 Violet GGH PT*....The frist time taking her out!


----------



## Tokyo

*06 INK Purse*


----------



## pilatesworks

08 Black GSH Clutch and Anthra GSH Triple Tour ( Girls night out! )  :


----------



## purses & pugs

My new-to-me 07 Vert Fonce RH City


----------



## vlore

Hi everyone!!! I'm back and proud to announce that Lourdes & Sara are doing wonderful!  
I have sneaked in a pic of them...hopefully it's ok with mods!

Today with *Moutarde RGGH Day*


----------



## purses & pugs

I can't get enough of my 07 VF City, so here it is again!


----------



## LostInBal

^^^

Ups.. sorry gals..







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fashion1

New Bal ss/009 Sunnies and 08 Sahara GSH City again

















GSH Plomb Brief - sorry for the really low quality blackberry pics!


----------



## cparroyo777

With my one and only raisin city gsh. The only balenciaga left in my collection.

Sorry for the poor poc quality, the room was quiet dark and I only used my iphone to capture the mod shots.:shame:


----------



## LostInBal

Gone to do some shopping (sales) with BC city


----------



## melovepurse

me and my new pourpre RH pompon. bailey 44 dress, mc queen skull scarf and harley davidson boots.


----------



## bagcat

1st day out with my 1st day bag


----------



## Sophia

a couple from taiwan


----------



## wingit




----------



## purses & pugs

With 2010 Moutarde RH City and black Bal flats


----------



## trisha.viceo

Part time Sapphire Giant Silver Hardware
City Black Giant Silver Hardware


----------



## chemosphere

I just added a few pics to the "where your bals live" thread so I thought I'd put my few new ones here too.


----------



## initialed




----------



## NYCavalier

Me, Governors Island, '09 black rh city


----------



## tonkamama

1st set of Mod Pic taken outside with bal-bags

2010 Black RGGH City + 2010 Moutarde RH City


----------



## justpeachy4397

07 aquamarine city and 05 black work


----------



## yh539

_Here is my mandarin BB_


----------



## initialed

Blue again


----------



## tonkamama

My new 2010 F/W Anthra SGH (sorry I took it indoor without flash thus a little too dark, cannot view the true color of "Anthra" which is BEAUTIFUL dark gray).  

** The little cream Long Hair Chihuahua resting on the arm rest is one of my three furry baby ~ Tiara.


----------



## klow-chloe'

Here you go enlarge it for you


----------



## foxymom

08 coral red ggh city  sorry for the poor iPhone pics


----------



## foxymom

08 coral red ggh city  sorry for the poor iPhone pics


----------



## cparroyo777

About to go shopping in Paris


----------



## wonderwoman9

me and my 2010 sahara city when i was out shopping earlier


----------



## purses & pugs

Was a bit chilly this morning so put on my Canard moto jacket + 2010 black GGH City











Here is a bathroom pic too since there is better lightening here


----------



## initialed




----------



## baghagwb

Seigle RGGH City's 1st day out


----------



## saff

Out shopping and decided to take pics of my new Seigle RGGH PT in fitting room. Me in casual attire.


----------



## am2022

Hello ladies!!!  Everyone is looking good.

Here is miss bordeaux work with me in L.A.
/Users/amacasamd/Desktop/45922_419887901306_682121306_5268243_2891301_n.jpg


----------



## klow-chloe'

07 Vert Gazon GGH PT


----------



## klow-chloe'

09 Galet GCH City


----------



## bag'hem all

*Anthra Maxi Twiggy*


----------



## bag'hem all

A more broken in *Granny CGH WORK*


----------



## glendaPLEASE

2007 Aquamarine City and me! Sorry that it's so blurry....


----------



## justpeachy4397

Following up glendaplease's aqua pics with mine too, ha


----------



## Fashion1

Black Cherry Work, with and without flash


----------



## drati

Action pic of 06 grey courier on a trip down south for a girl's weekend away ...






... skiing.


----------



## fashionista's

'10 Arena City Classic, Black

Purchased in March 2010


----------



## purses & pugs

I took my beloved Tempete GSH City out today, love this bag to pieces!!! Also wearing black Bal flats and black GSH TT bracelet.


----------



## justpeachy4397

^^love your tempete, p&p!

Carried my Black RGGH city today -- looove the leather on this one. Unbelievably soft, thick, and fluffy...


----------



## missty4

*2007 mogano sgh pt*





Sorry, I'm a messy person.


----------



## tonkamama

*My recent outdoor mod shoots* 

2010 Anthra SGH Part Time & soupcon GM sunglasses in Fox. 






2010 Black RGGH City & Louis Vuitton leopard print stole & soupcon GM sunglasses in Ecaif (picture taken in SF so it was a bit colder).


----------



## drati

First day of spring: canard moto jacket and 06 ink shopper.


----------



## bagcat

My fall '10 Castagna RGGH day one cool summer day in NYC.


----------



## claudis_candy

my beloved sorbet


----------



## initialed

06 Lilac twiggy


----------



## vlore

*Automne RH Work* (my fav brown!)








...and I've sneaked in a pic of the twins!


----------



## purses & pugs

^awwww...they are so adorable!

2005 Caramel City

















With Canard moto jacket


----------



## purses & pugs

2008 Sapphire RH City & Bal sunnies


----------



## claudis_candy




----------



## bag'hem all

*I took Miss **Olive Twiggy* *out yesterday, here she is...
*


----------



## samantha_evons

Out last weekend for the launching of baby milo and hello kitty


----------



## justpeachy4397

I received this today. argent sgh mid day


----------



## Fashion1

Posting this bag everywhere! Sang SGH Midday from Erica


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

Ladies you look so beautiful with your bags.
Vlore, your babes are sooooooooo cute, many congrats to you to be a mom!





This pic was taken in July, when I was at the Time Square in HK. 
(with my galet twiggy and anthra gsh 'TT' )


----------



## jroos




----------



## bag'hem all

Hi, please allow me to share Ms. Inkie here


----------



## tonkamama

My black RGGH City ...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My Murier Day wants to show up


----------



## purses & pugs

With 2009 Anthra SGH Envelope cluch


----------



## KayeCruise

My new love... my second Bbag... 2009 Raisin Twiggy RH. I can't even capture the right color. Got him (take note it's a him) for my birthday! Took him out right away!

Hope the image comes out....


----------



## angelwings_hk

First time to take out my Pivoine SGH City. I am so in love with it! Also wore my Anthra cuff bracelet tonight.











Here's a pic of my hubby pointing to my pirate charm.


----------



## Ladylu1

With my black city rh.


----------



## dragonette

I have a million peektures of my Sorbet Pom with me when I went to Vancouver for the summer! I'd like to share some with you guys... Sorry for the impending pictorial flood! I think this will take several posts...


----------



## dragonette

Continuing...


----------



## dragonette

And continuing...


----------



## dragonette

Not done yet... 











My fave squirrel peekture with my favourite squirrel Scruffy!


----------



## dragonette

Just a few more to go...


----------



## dragonette

Last ones! 
















Sorbet Pom was the best travel companion ever! Other than Totoro of course.


----------



## kiwishopper

*Dragonette* your pictures are beautiful!!! Funny I was just in Vancouver BC this past weekend and I swear I saw the same black squirrel (at UBC)!!

Anyway, here are to not so great pics of me and my City this morning..nothing compare to yours though hehehe 

Outfit by H&M


----------



## delmilano

Me with my courier, my all time favorite travel buddy on rhode island, greece. The bal sunnies are not that visible under the cap.


----------



## melodywei

Just got my 10th anniversary limited pony hair city


----------



## Olimpia




----------



## initialed




----------



## TheSavvyFrugal

I took these photos with my Balenciaga Giant Day for my personal style blog:  www.thesavvyfrugalista.com Definately my favourite bag at the moment.










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_nFrwD-HsSJE/TIbPIcXKvYI/AAAAAAAAAhA/xijEWFi10aE/s1600/Blog+Pic+2.png


----------



## drati

09 galet day:


----------



## edamameb

I've had this bag for less than a week, but she's getting used every single day.
After a couple of weeks of hesitating I finally bought it and I am glad I did, if I had to pick a hg bag this would be it.

Fits my style and lifestyle perfectly. I do wish it had a longer strap so I could wear it cross body though, as you can see below, it is too short for me to wear crossbody, especially since I have bony shoulders and it's just plain uncomfortable to do so without link extensions. Maybe a courier next? 






I usually end up carrying it on my shoulder because it's most comfortable that way.






And, even though you can't really see it in the photos, I am wearing a new nail polish that is very close to the colour of my papeete:






Apologies for the crappy iphone pics!


----------



## purses & pugs

2009 Pourpre GGH Pom Pon adn moto jacket


----------



## purses & pugs

2007 Tomato RH City


----------



## purses & pugs

2010 Outremer RH Velo


----------



## Lady Stardust

Me today:


----------



## purses & pugs

2009 black GSH Work and moto jacket (and Jimmi!)


----------



## French75

Hi Ladies, I'm back from Hong-Kong and Tokyo !! It was truly amazing !  Here are a few pics, always with my 2005 RT City ! Sorry their sizes seem pretty big...
It was so hot outside, I sometimes had some red color on my arm ahhaa ! It had never happened in Paris, now I undestand some ladies concerns about "color transfer" 

First, *Hong-Kong *: 


















*Look, it's a chair for your bag in a restaurant !!!*


----------



## delmilano

In the red family, here is my 09 sanguine rh pt.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here I am with my new black rh city





Decided to go shopping and got this dress and skirt!


----------



## French75

*Tokyo !!*

good luck ! 










Imperial Palace


----------



## meganka

Tempete PT with my new clog


----------



## LostInBal

Once more with 08 BC city and Ferragamo camel sandals


----------



## am2022

Keep the pics coming ladies!!!

Here is 2005 Bordeaux work while vacationing in Los Angeles.  And another one with DD aboard the Carnival Splendor!


----------



## Jasterock

Love those shots *P dearie*! *French75*, great pics! I just got back from Tokyo not long ago!
Me today. Blackcherry GSH Flat Clutch, Anthra TT & Bal sunnies


----------



## drati

Enjoying rouille, courier ...









and shopper.


----------



## anchorsaway

my new murier mini pom pon from bal vegas (city center)


----------



## MissMerion

Another one with my tempete first (sorry for the lighting...)


----------



## missty4

RT looking good in Tokyo, *French75*! Definitely one of my favorite cities to visit and get lost in 

Just came back from Maui and stopping in LA for a bit

*Noix GGH City* and a little bit of *sahara sgh triple tour bracelet*


----------



## gila84

sanguine GCH brief


----------



## gila84




----------



## dpgyrl026

Before heading out to my friend's surprise birthday party, kept it simple and chic =)

'06 Rouge City RH.
H & M Dress Shirt
James Jeans
Jimmy Choo heels
Hat from Lids (purchased while in Oahu)


----------



## purses & pugs

08 grey moto jacket and 09 black GSH Work






2010 Light Olive RH City


----------



## NYHONEY

today, Sorbet RH PT!


----------



## drati

Was wearing my canard moto jacket ...










... but then it started raining, again, so I changed into my ratty old favourite coat, with ink shopper.










This pic is closer to how ink looks IRL; it has a lot more blue and purple in it that won't show up in the pictures. I like how the shopper fits so easily over the shoulder, even when wearing a coat.


----------



## cityoflight

2009 F/W charbon first


----------



## PHENOMENON

With my 2007 Pine City


----------



## delmilano

06 grey twiggy


----------



## I want.




----------



## Tokyo

08 Gray Moto Jacket......(have not done show and tell yet)


----------



## bag'hem all

*CYPRESS RH Medium Sunday MOD PICs*


----------



## antakusuma

Black RGGH Town, love the bag to bits right now. I'm still finding a way of carrying that suits me though, the crossbody is a little clunky don't you think?


----------



## drati

changing room spy pics of 06 camel part time:


----------



## Susan Lee

Looking good ladies!!! 

Out and about this weekend-shopping....dressing room and ladies room spy pics


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I love my City!!!


----------



## Helena928

Finally got my 09 black city! It's my first time wearing it in this pic so it needs A LOT of breaking in!!  Also wearing my Olive City.


----------



## drati

more bow top pics, with ink shopper:












... and canard moto jacket and sanguine make up:


----------



## LittleMissBliss

Hi there!
I'm wondering how you achieved this shorter strap. I just bought a sang velo and would love to wear it this way.
Thanks.
ps
You have a super fun style!










[/QUOTE]


----------



## purses & pugs

2009 black GSH Work


----------



## purses & pugs

2010 Papeete GSH City, 2008 grey moto jacket and Jimmi





















^Outch, this pic was veeeery bright...lol!


----------



## maxxout

2005 Rogue Theater Work  (out of the smoke chamber and I am really loving it)


----------



## maxxout




----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday


----------



## tsuarsawan

Vert Thyme GGH Day (exuse my messy room ladies) 






*



*


----------



## angelastoel

I bhaven't posted in awhile, but I loved how my Rouge VIF city looks in this picture!


----------



## sandysandiego

Blue Roi GSH


----------



## foxymom

aqua ggh hobo


----------



## CaliDreaming

Me and my new pourpre work.


----------



## Ladylu1

With my new pourpre city.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Me out with my friends and Sorbet RH PT


----------



## diana27arvi

Brand new  got last week at Nieman's


----------



## molee808

girls day out w/ my *Sang Twiggy*


----------



## cityoflight

*06 rouge vif box*


----------



## Helena928

wearing my new black city and my beloved olive city


----------



## Tokyo

I am a Moto jacket geek.


----------



## purses & pugs

me today with my 08 black moto jacket + Chanel black caviar Jumbo, Missoni scarf, H&M top and leggings and Acne boots


----------



## Fashion1

My newly restored 2004 Lilac Weekender and 2009 Black Bal Sunnies. I love the weekender!! Just need to find some tassels


----------



## Nanaz

My favorite bag, GGH Anthra City. Going out to dinner.


----------



## Anna_525

Spent the day at Longwood Gardens in PA. Gorgeous weather! Me and my galet RH.


----------



## initialed

Jacket


----------



## heavenlyn

F/W 2010 Bleu Roi Work, my first bbag


----------



## delmilano

It's the week-end so i pulled my 07 VF WE weekender out for some pics.
oddly, the crappy pic with the flash captured the most accurate color of VF.


----------



## angelastoel

wow, so many pretty bbags! This topic goes fast! Today me and my GSH flat clutch


----------



## justpeachy4397

Tempete weekender.. A biggie but goodie!


----------



## Sabinalynn

My black RW Day in DSW with my sleeping daughter!


----------



## cityoflight

bal jacket


----------



## tsuarsawan

I  my *Amethyst* Courier...
















*Vert Thyme* GGH Day


----------



## purses & pugs

05 Rouge Theatre City and black GSH TT
















08 black moto jacket and 07 VF RH City











09 Tempete GSH City


----------



## purses & pugs

08 Sapphire RH City, Bal sunnies and flats and Jimmi


























2010 Sahara GSH City and 08 black moto jacket (the Sahara looks really yellow in th bathroom pic!)


----------



## violetgirl

Love this thread-everyone looks so good! Here is me and my Plomb GSH City


----------



## bag'hem all

*06 Lilac Box RH Chevre*


----------



## ashxoxo

Giant Rose Gold Canard Work 






Giant Silver Canard Hip


----------



## susieserb

BLK Chevre Brief w/GGH!


----------



## CaliDreaming




----------



## angelastoel

'06 GGH Black Brief


----------



## am2022

Hard to capture this color Murier..! Maybe next time with better natural lighting!


----------



## am2022

and one more!


----------



## am2022

The ever dependable black first!!! ( she is from 2004)


----------



## cityoflight

*moto jacket  size 34  i'm 5'3"*















​


----------



## initialed




----------



## wonderwoman9

noix gsh pt


----------



## tonkamama

me & my 2010 F/W Anthra P/T


----------



## Spork

just got home!!!


----------



## Aventine

05 Chocolate Twiggy with some sumptuous desserts.


----------



## MissMerion

Wearing my new to me Acquamarine GGH city and my Juicy Couture velour outfit in my day off


----------



## initialed




----------



## Soisi

Took my Sienna First to Lisbon, Portugal.


----------



## shockboogie

My first time posting here on the Bal forum since this is my first Balenciaga purse:
*
RGGH Black City*


----------



## Helena928

Latest outfits

2009 Black City


----------



## Helena928




----------



## zebrakit




----------



## samantha_evons

So glad to grab a pair of pumps in the same shade as pourpre


----------



## angelastoel

With my '09 violet


----------



## cityoflight

jacket+bag+diamond from chopard  ​


----------



## purses & pugs

*Choleglamour* and me in Milan a few days ago, I met her there when I was on vacation She carried her gorgeous Marine RH City and I had my black GGH City. We had a great time and of course we had to go to the Bal store 
Thank you so much for a super fun day and for showing me around beautiful and sweet **F** your "giant viking sister" really appreciated it


----------



## zazyvimon

*Black City GGH with my housewife outfit *


----------



## angelwings_hk

with my pivoine sgh city


----------



## angelwings_hk

not an "in action" shot but i thought i'd share anyway, love that the color of my case almost matches my bag.


----------



## meganka

With my Tempete PT again. Please excuse the toilet seat behind as the office toilet room is the only place I can find a full size mirror to take photos with my shoes on


----------



## meganka

And wearing my Black GGH PT with my Miu Miu flats. My first bag and still deeply in  with it!


----------



## samantha_evons

Out with my Pourpre gal on our 3rd year anniversary


----------



## Soisi

Another pic from my trip to Portugal, showing my Sienna First worn on the shoulder.


----------



## LostInBal

08 BC MU + Gas boyfriend jeans and Nine west dark grey ankle boots


----------



## purses & pugs

Some pics from my holiday in Italy with black moto jacket, black GGH City, Rouge Theatre City and Outremer Velo


----------



## purses & pugs

A few more 






Had to take one of my leopard tights and Bal flats...


----------



## zazyvimon

Me and My Motard City RG


----------



## Line C

My beloved City in Outremer:


----------



## emmababy

Me & my gal pal. Spot the difference?  Its funny as my balanciaga bag is the same colour as her romper and her mulberry bag is the same colour as my dress!


----------



## Gorbaby

Photos on me carrying my Sang GGH city~


----------



## zazyvimon

*Me again with Moutard City RG*


----------



## cityoflight

*09 poupre rh pt*


----------



## cityoflight

me today


----------



## Helena928

My light green olive city


----------



## wannabemk

my '05 and me patiently waiting for a friends arrival


----------



## MissMerion

Last week end I went to Lago d'Iseo with my gsh galet pt


----------



## MissMerion

Another with my BF


----------



## drati

COL, I wore my canard jacket and 05 black WE on the same day as you. Alas a more conservative look for me as I was heading to a meeting.


----------



## drati

Canard moto and plomb day:


----------



## purses & pugs

Me today:
Balenciaga moto jacket 
Chanel black caviar Jumbo
H&M jumpsuit and cardigan
Love Quotes scarf
Marc by Marc Jacobs boots

And Jimmi of course


----------



## CaliDreaming

My Anthra GSH City.


----------



## hungry_jacqs

Lilac 06 city


----------



## nekonat

05 City Navy


----------



## aki_sato

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1228511&stc=1&d=1287312315


----------



## JJJR

With my Seigle RH Work


----------



## cityoflight

*06 rouille city
*


----------



## pibloom

*city '10 bleu roi*


----------



## Soisi

I went to a studio to have some photos taken and decided to bring along some of my bags. I don't think the photographer fully understood the beauty of bbags, but here are the pics anyway.


----------



## Susan Lee

Out with my Canard RGGH Work today-sorry for crap iphone pics


----------



## diaraqmon

here's a pic of me in the Las Vegas boutique with the sweetest sales woman ever! I bought a brown bracelet to match my purse!


----------



## missty4

sorry for duplicate in another thread but wanted to share my* 2009 navy bal moto jacket size 36 jacket*

*opened:*









*
zipped:*





*scarf:*




*
hoodie sweater:*





*samurai:*


----------



## diaraqmon

my new bracelet!


----------



## delmilano

Navy bal jacket with the 2010 suede folk


----------



## MissMerion

07 Black gsh city + Alexander McQueen scarf


----------



## delmilano

09 khaki jacket & 09 black gsh pt & acier suede folk 2010


----------



## Susan Lee

Out tonight with my 10 f/w Anthra RGGH City


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Black GSH PT : 
















With 08 Black Moto jacket:


----------



## Monppei

w/t my 08 Marine GSH Clutch


----------



## LostInBal

yesterday, me carrying my 06 ink city


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*2008 Amethyst RCH Day *


----------



## kellyLV




----------



## Helena928

couple images wearing my black city and my light olive city


----------



## Helena928




----------



## purses & pugs

Sorry blurry phone pics... here with 2010 black GGH City


----------



## cityoflight

05 caramel work & 09 khaki jacket

i'm 5'3" and wearing a jacket size 34


----------



## zeero

I've been reading here for ages, so I thought posting wouldn't be bad as well 

Outremer RH City, please ignore the dirt on my mirror:shame:


----------



## Line C

Zeero I LOVE your scarf and bag, hihihi....
And this is me in a public restroom earlier today:


----------



## purses & pugs

Me today with 08 black moto jacket and 10 Moutarde RH City











And with a Missoni scarf to keep me warm!


----------



## lilpicotin

I just got my new gorgeous Murier Day!


----------



## JJJR

10 Black RGGH City


----------



## cityoflight

*Balenciaga  *Le Dix* chocolate brown tote *














[/CENTER]


----------



## Lasmico

2009 khaki jacket & 2007 black ghh city


----------



## besabonita

Here is me w/ 2010 Canard Maxi Twiggy


----------



## justpeachy4397

Went out to dinner tonight with my boyfriend and wore this.... And popped into some shops on the way home!


----------



## gila84

violet city


----------



## drati

going out last night with one of my favourite bags, 02 fbf:









canard moto jacket:


----------



## Soisi

Ruby Day in Stockholm today.


----------



## pilatesworks

2007 Tomato GSH Envelope Clutch:


----------



## belovaldi

'09 black ggh city with my favorite black nudie high kai!


----------



## dannkat

My ruby fc with rubis CDC:


----------



## delmilano

oops, i posted these pics on the comment thread but they belong here. 
here are pics of my 09 khaki jacket & 03 black we again.


----------



## delmilano

with my 2010 acier suede folk


----------



## purses & pugs

I'm wearing my 08 black moto jacket today. It's getting pretty cold here now so i have to layer, I have a super thick wool sweater under it and a huge scarf! And also my beloved 10 Sahara GSH City is with me.


----------



## drati

Black part time:









Canard moto (again!):


----------



## drati

Canard moto again, with black shoulder, on my way out tonight.


----------



## cestcibon

Sorry for the picture quality, still in the process of buying a new camera.


----------



## BooIn

This is my new to me Midday Sapphire GGH..


----------



## vlore

Hi ladies!!! I'm baaack!!! 

First time out today w/ *Pivoine RGGH* (and to think I wanted to sell her...naughty me- she's a total keeper!)
* last 2 pics is w/ flash


----------



## pilatesworks

Still wearing my 07 Black GSH PT ALL the time ( also obsessed with these Stewart Weitzman OTK Black boots, I am so excited it is cool enough for all my Fall clothes, FINALLY !  ) 
Sorry for the blurry pics, best I could do !


----------



## anchorsaway

San Francisco weather is so fickle. Wearing my new 2008 Amethyst Giant Chic bag, Ralph Lauren cashmere sweater with an American Apparel v-neck tee underneath, 7 for all mankind high-waisted roxanne jeans and black cloth oxfords from target.


----------



## purses & pugs

I wore my Canard jacket today, I absolutely LOVE the incredible soft leather!! 
Here with Chanel Reissue 226 in black with gold hw, purple Alexander mcQueen scarf, H&M tunic and Marc by Marc Jacobs boots. And Jimmi wanted to go for a walk!
















And a couple of pics in the bathroom where there is better lightening:


----------



## Yoda143

On my way out today with my Cypress RGGH PT.


----------



## urbangrid

This is my first Work with Giant Hardware! I've always stayed on the smaller side of the Balenciaga family such as City, Twiggy, and Envelope Clutch. 
I guess I need some reassurance that this bag works on me...in terms of color, size (is it too big?), style...etc. I would love to hear your valuable opinions! Thanks a bunch


----------



## Fashion1

/My new 06 Ink Weekender!


----------



## LostInBal

Hi girls, you look gorgeous with your bals as usual..
Today with my beloved 04 flat messenger ph


----------



## shockboogie

While I was at work yesterday:

Black City RGGH


----------



## pixiejenna

Awesomely horrible dressing room pic with my phone My Anthra Velo with my mini mini charm.


----------



## dolledup

went out today with my pourpre sgh pt  (sorry for the dirrrrry morror :O)








my first and only bal so far, I just had to


----------



## initialed

Cornflower


----------



## bag'hem all

Oh love everyone's mod pics... 
Sorry about the not so Sharp iPhone pics
... with Papeete RH Perforated City


----------



## Helena928

the usual two favorites: black city and light olive city!


----------



## urbangrid

*2010 F/W SGH Castagna Work*
Really loving my new bag


----------



## CivicGirl

My one and only, galet city


----------



## cityoflight

black weekender


----------



## urbangrid

Is it an *Outremer *or *Castagna *day today?


----------



## cityoflight

i'm sorry i don't know the name of this style ^^'​


----------



## xuedanlovebbags




----------



## cityoflight

*leather bracelet *


----------



## MichK

The incredibly yellow-tinged pics of me and my Papier Tote (A4 size), am 5'3" for reference:


----------



## Tokyo

08 Black Moto Jacket.....the leather is getting softer and softer!


----------



## purseinsanity

With my beige Moto jacket:


----------



## purseinsanity

Black Moto Jacket:


----------



## purseinsanity

And Navy Moto:


----------



## drati

^^^ Purse, you look GREAT with your jackets. Congrats. 

09 black pt


----------



## cityoflight

f/w 09 chataigne first​ ​















i found out something ...


----------



## jlao




----------



## jlao




----------



## jlao

sorry, I've been a member for a long time but this is the first time I ever posted action shots...sorry I can't resize the pictures smaller...


----------



## bag'hem all

Here I am with my  Chataigne GGH PT


----------



## bag'hem all

And another one with my *Black RGGH PT*


----------



## urbangrid

Casual Sunday...sorry for the bad lighting...


----------



## French75

Awful lighting for me, sorry about that 
I'm posting a pic of the bag under a great light first

2004 Marron city


----------



## Sophia

had some fun in a park this weekend in NYC with my 09 canard city


----------



## drati

Anthra folk.  (Apologies for the poor quality.)


----------



## pixiejenna

A newly acquired Marine SGH Clutch


----------



## LostInBal

wearing my 04 grey twiggy ph


----------



## cityoflight

*s/s 08 black first*









​


----------



## kiwishopper

Haven't posted here in a while....

I'm out with Moutard Velo (the bag charm I got it at Taipei's airport this past month)





Another shot


----------



## drati

Sanguine work









with tempete moto


----------



## drati

rouille shopper


----------



## JJJR

With my Blue Roi GSH Part Time


----------



## cityoflight

*05 caramel rh work*


----------



## dolledup

Being a poser with my favorite bag, haha


----------



## initialed

Cornflower


----------



## purses & pugs

08 grey moto jacket


----------



## pilatesworks

Black 08 Moto: 






09 Khaki Moto :


----------



## drati

Sat night, 02 fbf


----------



## 336

Black RH City  First time pic!


----------



## urbangrid

2008 Black (or Anthracite?) GGH Envelope


----------



## urbangrid

Castagna RGGH Day...on a snowy Saturday


----------



## ashxoxo

Balenciaga Moto - Tempete


----------



## mere girl

black mini pom pon with Rose Gold hardware


----------



## jlao




----------



## 336

Out and about in the city and the sun today 

Black City RH


----------



## Helena928




----------



## Ladylu1

With PT Pourpre SGH.


----------



## cityoflight

04 gray weekender @ Printemps paris


----------



## drati

ink shopper yesterday ...


----------



## drati

... grey twiggy today.


----------



## woody

*Drati *- I feel like I am following you around everywhere  Love the twiggy.

Me today with my new to me jaune step


----------



## cityoflight

khaki jacket & black first


----------



## tonkamama

*Me & my GGRH Black City @ Thanksgiving dinner event ~ *


----------



## purses & pugs

with *Amesthyst SGH PT*


----------



## ashxoxo




----------



## bagmania

Out and about on black Friday with my murier city.


----------



## babyzette84

Me & my first Bal '05 City w/ my LV Pastilles Key Ring Charm...leather sooo smoooshy.....


----------



## ashxoxo




----------



## cali_to_ny

*2010 Gray Lizard Hip* - off to work with me...


----------



## cityoflight

* 05 teal  *


----------



## ashxoxo




----------



## agalarowicz

anthra ggh day 
problems posting pics...


----------



## purses & pugs

07 black RH City


----------



## ashxoxo

Canard Work (again!)


----------



## French75

*2005 Black City in New-Orleans
*


----------



## cali_to_ny

On my way to a tree lighting tonight with new *seigle velo*!


----------



## purses & pugs

Went to a Christmas party last night with 09 Anthra SGH Envelope Clutch and black SGH TT.











And needed my vintage faux fur jacket because it was minus 19 degrees Celsius outside


----------



## cityoflight

s/s 07 black city


----------



## missty4

*2007 Pine GGH Hobo*










*2009 Officer Part Time*






*2008 Argent SGH Midday*


















*2007 Black GGH Part Time*


----------



## ycart4187

Wore my Pivoine GGH city to a dinner


----------



## toiletduck

Typical day at work... I _think_ this is a 2008 GSH Pompon in some form of dark green.. I can't remember!


----------



## bag'hem all

*Vert Fonce RH Day*






*Vert Fonce SGH Brief*










*Vert Fonce GGH Part Time*


----------



## bag'hem all

*Officier CGH Pompon
*






*Marine RH Day
* *with Mini Bal by molee*











*Ciel SGH Besace*







*Militaire Pewter Hardware Suede Velo* with *Tomate SGH Triple Tour Bracelet*


----------



## LostInBal

wearing my 05 black city and the little Lily doggie lol


----------



## kiwishopper

Still wearing my 2011 S/S Anthracite City with RGGH and my outfit today






One more without the bag to showcase my new jacket and $7 LV inspired H&M scarf lol


----------



## imlvholic

08 Jaune SGH City


----------



## imlvholic

10 Anthra RGGH City


----------



## Yoda143

'10 Cypress RGGH PT


----------



## kiwishopper

First time wearing my NM LE Noir City


----------



## MichK

With my latest - Galet RH Day. Just adore Galet


----------



## Aventine

Twiggy with the morning Timmies double double


----------



## French75

yesterday night with *2005 black city*, going to a Xmas party of my company with UGG and my little umbrella from Japan because of the snow in Paris (better shoes in my bag lol). Nice style isn't it ?


----------



## dannkat

My murier velo and I....


----------



## maire

Gsh ruby day


----------



## zazyvimon

*City Seigle RG is ready for my Holiday Trip *


----------



## zazyvimon

*City Sang RH for easy day*


----------



## Renze

*2011 Black SH City *


----------



## purses & pugs

I met the super sweet fellow Norwegian tpf-er *Line C* yesterday! We spent the whole day shopping, chatting and admired each others bags and had a great time
She is wearing her yummy 2010 black GSH City and I'm wearing my 2009 Purpre GGH Pom


----------



## Helena928

Wearing my Tempete City - a bag I go back and forth on whether I should sell or not!


----------



## bananas12

Wow everyone looks so great with their bbags!

Here is my first ever mod pics with me and my new Neiman Marcus LE Noir City...


----------



## ashxoxo

Not a B-bag, but a B-jacket!


----------



## purses & pugs

With *07 Marine GGH Work*


----------



## pilatesworks

Bal 09 Khaki Moto :


----------



## La Vanguardia

Blue india Twiggy, Balenciaga moto jacket and Balenciaga dress 

Full outfit details here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-115.html#post17423183


----------



## La Vanguardia

Blue india Twiggy, Balenciaga moto jacket and Balenciaga skirt 

Full outfit details here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-112.html#post17387478


----------



## initialed




----------



## vesna

Arena large tricolor, 2007






Bracelet tote (and YSL buffalo tote)






burgundy Twiggy






front flap with All Saints shearling suede boots


----------



## French75

With Pourpre Work


----------



## purses & pugs

With my 2010 black GGH City and black SGH TT


----------



## pixiejenna

Here I am very bundled up with some ice sculptures, wearing my montago GGH work


----------



## delmilano

my 2010 acier suede folk & my new rh triple tour bracelet.


----------



## delmilano

Some more pics with my bal clutches, the 06 rose pale ghost and 04 khaki mu.


----------



## Dayzley




----------



## MissMerion

Me today: Galet SGH PT + Alexander McQueen skull scarf (sorry for bad light and pic)


----------



## Anna_525

I took this picture to show off my haircut to my daughter, then my husband pointed out that this pic also deserves to be posted here. LOL


----------



## La Vanguardia

Wore my Twiggy on a recent trip to London. 

More pictures here: http://www.deuxarmoires.com


----------



## purses & pugs

It's so cold here now that the only thing to wear is my super warm faux fur jacket! Here with my beloved 06 Rouille City.


----------



## Fashion1

Tonight with Sang GSH Midday and Sang RH Triple Tour


----------



## initialed




----------



## French75

with 2005 black city, new dresses and new shoes


----------



## Annabear

Out at Darling Harbour for my birthday dinner. Ms BDR RGGH Town's maiden voyage as she was a bday/christmas present from my BF


----------



## kiwishopper

I am working half day today on Xmas Eve (sigh)..at least it's 1/2 day lol

Balenciaga 2009 Havana Moto Jacket with 2011 S/S Anthra RGGH City






Scarf is Burberry btw


----------



## cityoflight

*07 black city*


----------



## Soisi

Ruby Day


----------



## cassandra22007

My new 2011 Ardoise Work with Barbara Bui cape and Margiela boots that match the bag perfectly but you can't see in the pic, sorry I'll try to do a better one soon!


----------



## NYCavalier

This is more of an action shot.. not me wearing her.. but...


My Ardoise SGH PT on my lap in a cab


----------



## delmilano

my bal jackets and the fbf











and the acier suede folk


----------



## La Vanguardia

Wearing my anthracite lambskin City in Venice.

*Full travelogue and lots of pictures here: http://www.deuxarmoires.com*


----------



## sara265

bleu roi 2010


----------



## karlienmachien

Me wearing my looovely bbag! I actually don't know what the colour is myself, can anyone tell me? Its a fantastic mixture of dark green and grey and even a little bit blue..


----------



## shamrock0421




----------



## cityoflight

black weekender






bracelet


----------



## cityoflight




----------



## Helena928

Happy New Year everyone! Wearing my Tempete City with GSH.


----------



## angelwings_hk




----------



## REREsaurus

2010 black Maxi Twiggy!!! A true beauty!


----------



## Annabear

Me last weekend on my way out to dinner.

Excuse the background mess


----------



## purses & pugs

Tempete SGH City


----------



## purseinsanity

With my brand spankin' new Blue Roi City w/GGH!


----------



## REREsaurus

Already posted these in my thread, but I don't care! I want to share, again!  

2011 Ardoise RGGH City:


----------



## Pynky

Go green! Men in kilts and olive GSH


----------



## pixiejenna

The other day out and about shopping with my Canard RGGH Town


----------



## karlienmachien

My Velo & I  

The blazer is Lagerfeld & the shoes D&G btw!


----------



## purseinsanity

Wearing my navy Moto jacket today:


----------



## chemosphere

After a big snowstorm here, in the southeastern US, with my true red city.  For anyone interested, I will also add a bunch more of my new pics in the thread 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-hardware-treasure-654156-3.html#post17660831


----------



## cityoflight

07 black city


----------



## bag'hem all

*10 Olive Maxi Twiggy*


----------



## French75

*Acier suede city (2010) with PH*











*My 2 blue city : 03 blue jean city with PH and 10 acier suede city with PH*


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Black SHW PT and 08 Bal Black Moto:


----------



## ashxoxo

Sahara City


----------



## purses & pugs

*05 Rouge Theatre City*


----------



## abbiee

Gift from my LG


----------



## Delta912

09 Mandarin


----------



## dannkat

Red overdosed???


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ Freaking love that picture dannkat!

2010 FW Anthra rggh City:


----------



## mmmsc

2006 Black Pony City with pewter hardware (that is a Bal phone strap handle hanging from front pocket)


----------



## cassandra22007

Ardoise RH Work + Kaylee Tankus dress, Alexander Wang leggings and my new YSL shoes


----------



## purses & pugs

Black GSH Triple Tour with a little Hermes and Chanel


----------



## kiwishopper

2010 Outremer RH City


----------



## missty4

*2009 Navy Moto Jacket and 2007 Black GGH PT*

Sorry, the indoor tungsten lighting makes it look pretty black


----------



## Helena928

​


----------



## maire

Wearing my new 2010 castagna city !!


----------



## Aventine

Anniversary dinner outing at W Seoul. Pivioine RGGH City and the Loubies


----------



## dannkat

My officier city


----------



## maire

08 ruby..


----------



## tonkamama

Everyone looks great here!!!  

*Turns out...  it is my most carried Balenciaga for this winter !!!  My favorite envelope clutch pairing with two recent outfits.  *


----------



## bag'hem all

*Sorbet RH Day*

Everyone has such gorgy mod pics. *Missty* love your Marine Moto Jacket 
and your Rock that HL Dress girl!


----------



## *Jem*

Me and my 06 rouge Vif bowling


----------



## Noramor

My Bal 09 Twiggy Fromboise in action...
First one with blitz, the other one without.


----------



## ashxoxo

Sahara City


----------



## kiwishopper

Casual day with Havana moto jacket


----------



## maire

Old pick from last summer with my panier as French75 ask for it...!




Old pick too wearing my 08 anthra city ...!


----------



## chemosphere

with my black 2004 ph city


----------



## Tokyo

08 Black moto jacket in Derbyshire






with MT bag in Tokyo


----------



## Tokyo

RougeTheatre weekender in Manchester


----------



## Tokyo

08 Black moto jacket and 04 PH City  in London


----------



## delmilano

^^tokyo you look awesome with the black bal jacket.
here is my anthra rh pt with the yeti hairy jacket and the EB maxi cardigan i got from the winter sales.


----------



## pilatesworks

09 Khaki Moto:


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Black GSH PT with Burberry Trench :


----------



## bag'hem all

Keep 'em pictures coming Leslie, delmilano, Tokyo, chemosphere, kiwishopper, tonkamama, ashxoxo. 
Fab modling shots ladies! Quite inspiring!

*Black Moto RH Boots*






*07 Black RH Chevre Work*





*07 Mogano RH Chevre Part Time
with Tomate Triple tour bracelet*





*10 F/W Black Moto Jacket with 07 Black Work*


----------



## ashxoxo

*Baghemall*, love the leather gilet with the tassels on the City! 
*Delmilano*, love the shaggy coat!!! 

Here is my Canard Hip


----------



## kiwishopper

Ash beautiful picture!!

04 Choco pewter City and I today


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*Kiwishopper* - You look gorgeous!  And that bag!  Amazing.
*Ash *- I love your outfit! 

My 2009 Raisin City taking a nap on my lap


----------



## jlao




----------



## French75

with my new 04 Marron weekender 
sorry for those of you who already saw it


----------



## riry

^^^ love that marron. 
Here's my '11 Anthracite RH City


----------



## dragonette

Nuage PP's first day out...






More pics in my blog...


----------



## chemosphere

with my f/w '03 rouge city, f/w '03 Marc Jacobs Collection coat, and Alexander Wang chukka boots


----------



## lilflobowl

with my Granny SGH Envelope Clutch


----------



## LH405

Running errands at the mall with my Mandarin Courier:


----------



## ashxoxo

Lovely ladies!!! ^^^^^^^ 

Another shot of my Canard Hip with GSH


----------



## Ozzysmom

My oldie but goodie...'05 Holiday Limited Edition Silver Metallic Box...


----------



## purses & pugs

My BF's 7 year old daughter went in my closet without me knowing and came out with my '10 Light Olive City, purple Louboutins, leopard scarf and gold bracelets

She totally cracked me up! But doesn't she wear my Bal well? (oh Lord, I must buy a padlock for my closet very soon - she's starting to have a thing for Bal already!!)


----------



## Ladylu1

Work SGH Black Cherry & Tribute YSL


----------



## angelastoel

Love all these pics!
Here my Violet first:


----------



## delmilano

My new coat which is very warm, with my beloved fbf.


----------



## dragonette

On a date with my MPP!


----------



## Helena928

Light Olive City


----------



## Helena928




----------



## PrincessBal

Here am I out and about with my Anthracite City FW09






http://www.lawfashionista.blogspot.com/


----------



## French75

With my new Argent GSH Day


----------



## psychedelico




----------



## english_girl_900

Finally contributing to this thread for a change :shame:, instead of just drooling.

Me and my black city at the shops:






And a closeup:






Pardon the quality (or lack thereof) - blame my iphone.


----------



## delmilano

same coat with my 03 black WE.


----------



## PrincessBal

Here's another one of me with my RH 09 Anthracite City: 






http://lawfashionista.blogspot.com/


----------



## claudis_candy




----------



## tonkamama

Today with my balenciaga moutarde city ~ sorry for my pale face, no time for makeup this morning.


----------



## ashxoxo

Canard Work + Bal Jacket in Camel


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## tonkamama

Sorry for posting my 09 pourpre envelope clutch again...  as you can see, it is my most favorable bag for this winter.


----------



## LostInBal

Hi dear gals, today with my 06 rouille week lots of kisses and hugs to everybody, have a great time!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Fashion1

Today with 06 Ink Weekender and 2010 Nacre GSH Triple Tour






And a pic on the chair


----------



## kiwishopper

2011 S/S Anthracite City with RGGH


----------



## MAGJES

My *'05 Black City*


----------



## French75

Surprise !!!! 
 Sorry for the super tired face, will post better pics soon


----------



## French75

A few more with militaire suede city


----------



## TH86

With my preloved, new-to-me Bordeaux '05 

 - Uh, tiny pics, afraid they'll have to do.


----------



## missty4

Just a couple pictures for now, but in Reykjavík with *2008 Sapphire GGH Part Time*, my other travel companion!











and a little london police action (made my day)


----------



## finhuang

'05 Sky Blue Work. This is my first post.


----------



## toiletduck

I think this is an '09... I wish I knew all the names like you girls did! I'm sure I'll learn quick  ... It's one my favourites for the summer!


----------



## bag'hem all

*Ardoise SGH Midday*, this baby is starting to slouch...


----------



## chemosphere

Love your latest pics, *missty4*!!!!!  That London police piece is amazing...thanks for sharing!!!!!

Took a quick trip to LA recently.  Here are a few shots with my '04 true red city and my '07 sgh black work at the downtown Standard hotel.


----------



## cassandra22007

I randomly got a dress that is a _perfect_ match with Ardoise! I had ordered this dress in a different color so you can guess my surprise when I opened the box and 1. the color was wrong but 2. it was Ardoise!!!

Sorry for the crappy quality pics, everyone else's looks so professional!


----------



## Ladylu1

With me SGH Canard PT.


----------



## diana27arvi

Out to school and a little shopping


----------



## delmilano

04 khaki MU clutch









06 ghost clutch









09 khaki jacket


----------



## delmilano

07 black twiggy


----------



## French75

*My new to me 2002 Caramel Flat Brass** Hobo (FBH) - 3rd Season *


----------



## 212baby

My white First bag and my Neiman Marcus anniversary special edition bronze City bag.  I'm 5'4".


----------



## bag'hem all

*With my all time fave: VERT FONCE GGH PT*


----------



## ka3na20

My Balenciaga City RH in Turquoise


----------



## aprillsrin

With my new-to-me 08 Anthra PT  Loooove my first Bbag!


----------



## NYHONEY

my new 10 Canard RGGH town


----------



## amjac2wm

^lol, did you just receive yours too, NYHONEY?

a pic of my brand new canard rggh town (the strap was too long for me, so i removed it)


----------



## initialed

Black City


----------



## angelastoel

me and my greige BBag


----------



## NYHONEY

10 Canard RGGH town
again


----------



## Lasmico

My new bag: the strategy


----------



## purses & pugs

Tomato RH City & Jimmi the pug


----------



## PrincessBal

And yet another shot of my one and only beloved RH Anthra City FW 09:


----------



## innerlight

Black City 



Raisin PT 





EB Clutch



Sorry i don't know how to enlarge the pixs...


----------



## MAGJES

^^^ I had no idea the clutch was that big!  It's beautiful.


----------



## maire

ANTHRA CITY...Could someone explain me how to insert bigger photos, please ?? :wondering


----------



## MissMerion

Vert menthe city


----------



## purses & pugs

my beloved Tomato City again!


----------



## initialed

Black City again


----------



## NYCavalier

Ardoise RH City!


----------



## cityoflight

*caramel work*


----------



## Fashion1

Today with Cream GGH Part Time. Sorry for the weird flash


----------



## bag'hem all

*10 F/W Black Moto Jacket (uncropped)*






*11 S/S Marine Moto Jacket (cropped)*


----------



## kiwishopper

Havana moto jacket with Vif Rogue Purse today


----------



## juicy couture jen

Nuage RGGH City.


----------



## tonkamama

My 2010 anthracite part time with giant silver hardware ~


----------



## Ladylu1

Black moto jacket today.


----------



## French75

^^ nice jacket Ladylu 

2009 Pourpre Work + 2011 Moto Jacket






2002 Caramel FB Hobo + 2011 Black Moto Jacket


----------



## angelastoel

wearing my black flat GSH clutch


----------



## cityoflight

*01 *Le Dix* chocolate Whipstitch Tote*


----------



## PrincessBal

Again .. RH anthra city


----------



## Helena928

Okay, now that spring is approaching, definitely craving a new B-Bag, but in the meantime: my black and light olive:


----------



## Helena928




----------



## mere girl

black RH City - _please excuse the stray sock under the bed!_


----------



## Soisi

I went to Athens this weekend to show off my new-to-me Black First.


----------



## PrincessBal

Hihi, I only have one Balenciaga but I love her to pieces - tell me when to stop sharing photo's of her! 

Paired with some green ballerina's today:


----------



## kiwishopper

I am still wearing my Vif Rogue Purse today. My whole outfit costs less than $60, not including the Bal of course lol

Coat and scarf by H&M
Skirt by Forever 21


----------



## French75

with 2004 black city - pewter hardware 

Wise style






"Bad ass style" lol


----------



## Fashion1

2010 RGGH Blue Roi Envelope Clutch and BDR GSH Cuff


----------



## initialed




----------



## karlienmachien

Just got myself a lilac twiggy and wanted to share  i love it !! 
And one with my velo anthra.. 










http://thefabmachine.wordpress.com


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## claudis_candy




----------



## ilovefashion87




----------



## PrincessBal

and again my anthra... today paired with my brand new mcqueen scarf


----------



## angelastoel

my battered to death, but loved '05 black city


----------



## am2022

missty wanted pics of the cork sandal...

i just posted these for her at the glass slipper forum..
but, since everybody here worships / adores anything balenciaga, wanted to post here too!!!

thanks guys!


----------



## ilovefashion87




----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

anthra rggh day


----------



## kiwishopper

*Chloe*, I love your coat! It looks so glam and so are those chic boots!
Here is me again, on a weekend going to work. Wearing JC tweed jacket from about 2 years ago pairing with NM LM Noir Balenciaga City


----------



## Sabinalynn

my vert d'eau brief with black tiered top, jeggings and nude Me Too peeptoe flats


----------



## toiletduck

Snapped last Friday night with my 2007 First.


----------



## Sabinalynn

my vert d'eau brief at a baby shower..2nd pic, she's sitting alone


----------



## bag'hem all

*07 Black RH Chevre WORK*






*11 Ardoise RH PT*






*07 Violet SGH PT*


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## purses & pugs

With my Tomato RH City and a friend


----------



## twinsa10131

my fresh NUAGE CITY.....!!! LOVE IT~~~


----------



## antakusuma

Hey ladies...here's my Black GSH besace for reference.




IMG_1381 by antakusuma, on Flickr


----------



## *want it all*

I can't keep up with this thread.  :shame:  So much to drool over!  

Here's my first contribution here:


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## Daniichwan

Heres my Balenciaga first raisin 2009


----------



## Daniichwan

Oh another pic


----------



## aprillsrin

I only own one Bbag (so far) but I can't stop sharing pics here  Stop me!

Me with my 08 Anthra PT





Now I'm on a hunt for any Black pt GGH - wonder why there's none even on Bal website.


----------



## bag in black

Giant City RGHW


----------



## ilovefashion87

Sahara PT


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

me and anthra rggh day


----------



## chloe speaks

Vermillion City GGH 08 (I just sold her!)
and 
Twiggy Black 05


----------



## bipsvalentina

my velo mimosa and chloegalmour waht a beautiful bag you have!!!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## yunces

My new style : Day Vieux Rose RGGH


----------



## Fashion1

On way to dinner - Blue Roi RGGH Envelope Clutch, Nacre GSH Triple Tour bracelet, and 2009 Pourpre flats.


----------



## PrincessBal

... and again, my lovely RH Anthra City from FW 09:


----------



## angelastoel

me and my greige first


----------



## drati

Taupe s/s 05 flat clutch.


----------



## kat99

Hope it's OK to post clothing as well - if not pls remove..

Balenciaga dress from yesterday, photos from my blog:







the back of the dress:


----------



## kookycookie

2010 Anthra GGH


----------



## initialed

Metallic Make up


----------



## cipoohe

My favourite..


----------



## MissMerion

Vert Menthe rh city and Alexander McQueen skull scarf (sorry for the background)


----------



## pinkpol15h

first time posting here  anthra '11 city


----------



## kiwishopper

NM LE Noir City






Sorry wearing mostly dark outfit it's hard to see!


----------



## ashxoxo

Trusty Sahara City with GGH


----------



## ashxoxo

Tempete Moto Jacket


----------



## .pursefiend.

2011 Black City GSH


----------



## delmilano

ashxoxo, gorgeous pics, the cat is too cute. here are a couple of pics with the 2008 black gsh flat clutch i just got.


----------



## Nanaz

^^del and ash you two look so fab with your outfits and bags.

My new Outremer RH PT. LOVE this color. I am so glad i have some thing with tassles.


----------



## riry

^^^ I'll join you in showing a new rh pt, *Nanaz*!

Here's '10 Light Olive RH PT


----------



## Nanaz

^*riry* that PT looks great on you.
Here is me and my Beige moto jacket.


----------



## angelastoel

me and my black GGH Brief


----------



## PrincessBal

Here is a shot of my Anthra city in the sun today!


----------



## cassandra22007

Here I am getting ready for dinner tonight with my Anthra SGH PT!


----------



## PrincessBal

Haha I am sorry you all you must be really sick and tired of seeing my anthra in action but here is a real action shot


----------



## LostInBal

*with my 08 BC city rh*


----------



## Helena928

Hi Everyone!  Wearing my Tempete City with GSH


----------



## ilovefashion87

Sahara PT RH


----------



## dannkat

Are dogs allowed here??? Lol. Anyway an impromptu night out with Jasterock's dog, Bully and cyclade cp in action


----------



## cityoflight

*07 black city
*​


----------



## kiwishopper

Spring with Moutard Velo!


----------



## kiwishopper

Spring with Moutard Velo!


----------



## delmilano

*My 09 khaki jacket & 06 rose ghost clutch
*















*My beloved 09 sanguine rh pt
*


----------



## cityoflight

*05 black weekender*









​


----------



## creamchardonnay

http://


----------



## juzluvpink

Me with my new Dark Night Classic Velo.







The straps have not been shortened. I'm 1.7m tall or around 5' 7".


----------



## melovepurse

*Murier RH Velo*


----------



## girlsnstilettos

My Praline City with RGGH...won't wait til warmer weather to wear her!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

My Raisin bag 
















More pictures on my blog http://www.wendyslookbook.com


----------



## LostInBal

Have a nice day gals!
Today with my 05 navy city.


----------



## newmommy_va

Balenciaga sandals, size 36, made in Italy

(feel free to move this post, if it doesn't belong here... TIA)


----------



## Fashion1

My beloved 2004 Lilac Weekender.


----------



## Glambelle3

Me with my anthra city:





More pictures on: http://pancakesandpearls.blogspot.com


----------



## LostInBal

^^Sorry I deleted the image by mistake..


----------



## kiwishopper

Me and Anthra City with rose gold HW


----------



## jroos

Me with my grape city


----------



## jroos

Me with my grape city


----------



## dannkat

Spidey and I @ ion skypark.....

Located on the 55th and 56th levels, ION Sky affords visitors a commanding 360Â° panoramic view of the city from the highest point in this prime spot, from 218 meters above.  At 218m high, ION Sky is the highest accessible point in Orchard Road and even higher than Marina Bay Sands SkyPark which is 200m high. Can u spot, NAC (Ngee Ann city) building in the below pics? 











We adjoured to our favourite tea hunt and enjoyed our late afternoon tea:


----------



## cityoflight

its sunny day here in Paris 

i took a pic of my 07 black city @ jardin tuileries


----------



## tb-purselover

Me in Marine Bmoto jacket and 09 GGH Work. Probably one of the only times I actually took time to take pics lol!


----------



## prizee

here's my first bbag! the weather is finally nice today so i took her out for the first time. 

2010 black rh city


----------



## riry

2010 Black RH City (with a bit of the Pacific Ocean peeking through in the background):


----------



## snoesje

Haven't posted here for a long time!

Cornflower Work, McQueen Scarf and Baby Belly


----------



## French75

Hi Ladies, some quick pics from NYC with my 2003 Dark caramel city


----------



## toiletduck

One of my all time faves!


----------



## cityoflight

*new bracelets*














*family*


----------



## drati

Black flat brass hobo


----------



## tsuarsawan

Just got back from my vacation & took my gorgy Amethyst Courier everywhere....The best travel bag


----------



## dawntan78

Me with my black SGH city


----------



## purses & pugs

Here are some holiday pics from Spain with my Moutarde City, Rouge Theatre City, black SGH Work and black moto jacket


----------



## cityoflight

black city


----------



## Fashion1

2005 Black City


----------



## miu miu1

My first mod pic 
VD RGGH City


----------



## 2shai_

My first mod pic on the Bal forum! I don't usually do mod pics but this bag deserves one.


----------



## toiletduck

She's become my go-to bag!


----------



## LostInBal

*03 dark caramel *city ph.. my treasure!!


----------



## riry

Thought I'd show what '11 Turquoise RH City looks like with my dark outfit!


----------



## dannkat

My Outremer city


----------



## French75

more pics with 03 dark caramel city


----------



## 2shai_

Please excuse the bad mod pic...me with Galet GGH City


----------



## LostInBal

with my 06 rouille twiggy!


----------



## angelbeez

Pivione RG TT (belong to a beloved friend of mine =) )


----------



## glendaPLEASE

My and my 2009 black twiggy on "casual" and "normal" days!


----------



## JLJRN

Finally wearing my sorbet twiggy-excuse the crappy picture quality!


----------



## agalarowicz

kind of boring, but any day i actually have to get dressed it great. here's the aquamarine city


----------



## initialed

Black City


----------



## Fashion1

2008 Amethyst Work


----------



## delmilano

My 08 black gsh flat clutch


----------



## cityoflight

Black first





caramel work




sq tote




my new sandals


----------



## LostInBal

Today with my little one *08 BC MU*


----------



## antakusuma

My Sang City.




IMG_1504 by antakusuma, on Flickr


----------



## joope

my humble contribution........ _SANG!!!!_ city ghw......


----------



## cassandra22007

My look from today-- going to a conference. I took some bold risks with accessories for a conservative function, but I like to stand out from the sea of black suits somehow!

Anthra SGH PT and Mimosa SGH Bracelet (and my new McQueen scarf ):


----------



## angelastoel

again my black city, I can't get tired of it!


----------



## angelastoel

my Greige first, Balenciaga is my favourite holiday bags, they don't attrack unwanted attention (like LV and Chanel) and they are lightweight so I can carry them all day!


----------



## purses & pugs

Today with the Vert Fonce RH City, love this brown greenish shade! (looks very brown here, but it's such a chameleon)


----------



## girlfromars

bleu roi RGGH city for the week


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## PrincessBal

Today I handheld my Anthra City  :


----------



## Crazyinlv

Castagna Day sorry for the bad phone pics


----------



## vlore

*Ardoise GSH City + the twins!!!!!! *


----------



## MissMerion

Last week end in Barcelona with my Vert Menthe city


----------



## Ladylu1

Bal Jacket black.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Amethyst CRH City* ~ Love this bag and have gotten so many compliments on it!!


----------



## IAMPurseCrazy

Taking my new Seigle Velo out for a night at the movies!!


----------



## LostInBal

Today with 05 grey city (04 leather like)


----------



## cityoflight

*06 rouge vif box*


----------



## delmilano

02 fbf & anthra gsh TT


----------



## frootloops

Taken a lil while back!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

My Raisin baby 











More photos on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com


----------



## dannkat

09 LE lilac first


----------



## purses & pugs

With my beloved Canard moto jacket!


----------



## angelastoel

my faves!
Balls + skull scarfs!


----------



## Helena928

my black city


----------



## mariko

07 f/w black city


----------



## kiwishopper

It's a very* Blue Blue *Monday lol
Outremer City with regular HW.


----------



## maire




----------



## cityoflight

*06 Rouge Vif Box*










​


----------



## cityoflight

*06 damask city + bracelet
*


----------



## ilovefashion87

Here's me in Vegas with ggh city


----------



## motorcyclegirl

old rose giant city in new york city


----------



## delmilano

My 03 black weekender, i so love bal oldies.


----------



## Deco

Sheesh, haven't posted here in an eternity and I pick Del's uneblievable 03 WE and smoking hot sunnies as the act to follow 

pardon the crap photo quality. Still haven't found my camera in the unpacking. here's mogano GSH PT. carrying a somewhat ancient and heavy laptop. Clearly, I don't baby my bbags.


----------



## joope

I am not a girl who love flowers but i so in love with my veux rose.......


----------



## naling

First time posting in this thread with my 06 Cognac Oval Clutch!


----------



## Fashion1

Today with GGH Ivory Part Time


----------



## French75

a very quick shot with my new to me tempete GSH work !! just arrived today


----------



## LostInBal

Have a super great easter balgirls!
Today with *06 ink city*. Got if for a steal cause she came without the strap but I managed to get a looonnnger one someone else sold me her ink box´s strap + wearing one of my beloved vtg sailor sweater, lol


----------



## Sabinalynn

On our way to dinner, black rh work


----------



## toiletduck

Swung by my parents place to root through my old closet and picked up this baby!






*2006 Twiggy!*


----------



## claudis_candy

with my love


----------



## chemosphere

With my Easter treat... a s/s 2004 yellow ph city


----------



## anika01

Hi ladies! Just got this baby in the mail today! So excited to finally be able to share her! 

My 2010 seigle twiggy!!!






I added a brass bracelet i bought from walmart, so i can wear it cross-body!


----------



## purses & pugs

with Sapphire RH City and Sang SGH Town


----------



## angelastoel

I am holding my greige first as a clutch


----------



## angel_flame

Went shopping yesterday. Pic in the H&M dressing room with my Anthra RGGH City.


----------



## Deco

*chemosphere's *yellow city 

Ok, here's my 04 black PH Purse. I so love the Purse style, and have amassed quite the collection, tho most of them are ratted out. Still love my oldies but goodies.


----------



## mustangsammy

I'm always checking out you fabulous ladies with your bags and never get around to make any posts of my own!
Anyways here's a pic of me in South Beach last month with my Giant Hip bag 





www.justfaabulous.blogspot.com


----------



## princessdoll

my murier giant move-on


----------



## L_Anna

Hey, ladies!
Here is my Balenciaga Balenciaga Cherche Midi Purse in action


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

praline rggh pt and black rghh town


----------



## harlow1

Hi im a newbie, ive just got my first Balenciaga today- Giant Day bag in anthracite, rose gold  so i just wanted to share a few snaps along with everyone else's...!


----------



## Deco

^ how cool, *harlow1*'s very first post is a bal modeling pic. Welcome!

So I was going to carry the 03 Red WE today, but gravitated towards something else entirely. I've actually never debuted this one on here. It's beat up to sh!ts, with leather on one handle completely torn up, and yet I lovelovelove this bag. I tell ya, there aren't too many people who would give up their hard earned cash for a bag this beat up, and then carry it with joy, but I did so without hesitation for a gem this rare and beautiful. So I present my 04 Red Purse with PH.


----------



## chemosphere

Took a few more pics with my YELLOW PH CITY






and a few outside :


----------



## aprillsrin

Loving my new baby


----------



## Fashion1

2006 Ink Weekender


----------



## Sabinalynn

my black rh city
first in Bal Harbor shops, 2nd on our way to Starbucks!


----------



## Nanaz

OOPS, double post. Sanguine RH Work.


----------



## initialed

Metallic Make up


----------



## cityoflight

black city









​


----------



## LVLux

Can't stop wearing my EB gsh WK


----------



## glendaPLEASE

My Black Twiggy!


----------



## angelbeez

Our for lunch with my new Grenadine CP


----------



## angelastoel

Again my black city, but no worries, there is a new city in town  so soon looks with another city!!!


----------



## cityoflight

*black city*


----------



## harlow1

wow *angelastoel* all your pics are amazing! love the outfit in your last post 











Loving my new Bal Day Bag!


----------



## melovepurse

A couple of photos with my Black RH mini pompon, worn crossbody.


----------



## MissMerion

VM + Vert de gris jacket


----------



## hrhsunshine

My first mod shots!

Here are my newest treasures...

Sanguine GSH EC





Sanguine RH City


----------



## cityoflight

*f/w 10 pivoine rh triple tour bracelet

**



*

*



*​*

*


----------



## cityoflight

*05 caramel work*


----------



## Sabinalynn

First time taking out my new HG GGH black 07 city


----------



## bag'hem all

*08 LE Caramel Suede /Grey Gunmetal Hardware*


----------



## agalarowicz

Sabinalynn, you have the prettiest smile ever!!

this is the tempete sgh pt from a wonderful member, who's toned legs im determined to one day achieve.


----------



## bag'hem all

*08 Sapphire RH City*


----------



## bag'hem all

*10 Black RH Velo Mod Pics*


----------



## bag'hem all

*Ciel SGH City*







*BDR RH PT*


----------



## bag'hem all

*Ink Box*


----------



## angelastoel

me and my taupe '05 city


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Today with my black RH twiggy


----------



## French75

In Saint-Tropez (South France) for the week end with my 2002 Caramel FB Hobo (not the best pic though... bad hair day!)


----------



## diana27arvi

(sorry it's blurry)


----------



## dolphinhl

*Light Olive Perforated Velo* and *Dark Night RGGH cuff*, featuring my first time on wedges since a very long time ago!

Pardon the mess in the background... 





A better shot now..


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

my praline rggh and militaire work


----------



## PrincessBal

RH 09 Anthra city


----------



## agalarowicz

I cant get enough of this bag, love it with the rggh!
Castagna RGGH Part Time


----------



## cityoflight

*s/s 2011 black papier flat clutch
*


----------



## cityoflight

*06 white first*


----------



## bag'hem all

*Mod Pics of Marine Moto Jacket (Cropped) *
Taken during my trip to Tiberias, Israel:The Sea of Galilee











*Black Moto Jacket and Black RH Velo*
Amman, Jordan: Petra


----------



## jlao

Heading out with my red city with GSH


----------



## angelastoel

me and my '05 taupe city


----------



## LostInBal

aalinne_72 said:


> Today with 08 BC MU



Sorry, here it is the img


----------



## ehemelay

'11 Navy Papier Kraft


I haven't seen any other reference shots for this style.  I'm 5'1", maybe 5'2" without heels and I think it looks a little too long when carried by the shoulder strap - but it is a good length for the cross-body option.  I prefer wearing it on the shoulder or elbow by the handles.


----------



## aprillsrin

Out with my GGH PT.


----------



## sineymily

Just got this bag yesterday and I love it !!   
She smells sooooooooo good , here's my pics with her


----------



## juulia

Just bought my first Balenciaga bag from Lafayette in Paris:






Some photos of me in Versailles with my new Praline GSH City:











A few closeups:


----------



## kat99

Black city, from my blog -


----------



## agalarowicz

this one has been getting too much love recently!


----------



## wavyhair

Here's my current favourite -- love the colour on this (bois de rose):


----------



## French75

Some Bal Blues

*2005 Turquoise city*













*2003 Blue Jean city*









*2009 Tempete GSH Work*
*



*


----------



## purses & pugs

Some pics from my recent trip to Paris

Outside Bal Paris (with Vert Fonce RH city)






Outside Laduree (with Sang SGH Town)






At Versailles (with Sang SGH Town)
















With 08 grey moto jacket


----------



## Krizia_S

Hi everyone!

I'm new here, so I'm still figuring everything out.
My name is Krizia and I'm a student / fashion blogger / Balenciaga-addict from  Belgium!

Here are my Balenciaga's!

P.S.: Does anyone know which link I have to copy and paste if I want to upload an image from Photobucket???


----------



## angelastoel

me and my '06 taupe city


----------



## sammie225

my lovely white gsh city going for some shopping


----------



## Line C

SGH Ardoise City and RGGH Praline TT




I hate that something in my purse made an ugly line at the bottom of the bag *lol* Must have been my wallet or something..


----------



## delmilano

Gorgeous pics everyone.
I just came back from my 3 weeks holiday in Thailand, took a pic in front of the Bal Bangkok shop with my 2002 fbf.  







Outside the Paragon department store where the Bal shop is, there was a cute rubber duck, had to take a pic with it.


----------



## delmilano

Me and my 07 violet courier at a charming Bed&Breakfast hotel in Bangkok, really loved this colonial house transformed into a modern hotel.


----------



## RealDealCollection

All these gorgeous vacation pics...holidays are even better with Balenciaga!

I have a new bag and I'm LOVING it, here's me & my '11 Black Milkyway Papier Messenger:





^ I think I own all seasons of metallic bags now =)


----------



## Sabinalynn

Some pics from this weekend with my 07 rh work!
More pics on  my blog!!


----------



## ehemelay

'06 Grenat Day:


----------



## cassandra22007

I haven't had time to check this thread in awhile, everyone looks so stunning!

Today I wore my Anthra SGH PT and my Mimosa bracelet:






I also recently got my first pair of Bal sunglasses, something I've been wanting for a really long time! Sorry for the blurry pic.


----------



## shamrock0421

Outside of Alexander McQueen, NYC
Higgins Cropped Jacket & Praline Hip (which you really can't see!)






Better picture with Praline Hip


----------



## egglet

FW10 Anthra RGGH


----------



## sugertippy

thrilled with my '07 aquamarine RH city


----------



## sugertippy

...and today home after some errands (taken with flash)


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Tomato GSH Work:


----------



## Fashion1

Yesterday with 2004 Seafoam City


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

My action pic with my First


----------



## angelastoel

me and my taupe city


----------



## Sabinalynn

everyone looks gorgeous!!!
me with my outremer pt!!


----------



## agalarowicz

fractured foot and all. my love, tempete sgh pt


----------



## LostInBal

Today with 05 navy city


----------



## LostInBal

With one of my little piece of glory, 03 lilac city ph


----------



## Deco

Mmmmmm.... loving Aalinne_72's oldie goodies 

Here's my uber skanked and beat up Magenta Purse + gratuitous photo crash by Penguin.


----------



## LVLux

Pommier Weekender-Crammed it to the tippy top for my trip and it traveled beautifully-still can't put it away even though I am home-Loves it!
You all look Marvelous!


----------



## joope

me and my sang city GSH


----------



## kyuis2004




----------



## missyanne

My Dark Night City.. sorry for the huge pic :shame:


----------



## ehemelay

'07 Cafe RH City


----------



## dannkat

09 officier city


----------



## shamrock0421

A triple-shot!


----------



## delmilano

^^love the triple-shot shamrock. 
Here is my 09 khaki jacket again with my 03 black we.


----------



## MissMerion

sgh galet PT (not a great pic, I know :shame


----------



## agalarowicz

more castagna. so excited that the fall colors are starting to come out! perhaps i'll finally add some color!


----------



## shamrock0421

Amethyst Day...LOVE!


----------



## LostInBal

Repeating with my current in luv Bgag, 05 Navy city


----------



## -jjjjjan

to a relative's wedding dinner. 









with my latest acquisition! lovelovelove this ring.


----------



## tonkamama

with my 2010 Anthra SGH Part Time


----------



## drati

Night out with 05 taupe flat clutch and 09 khaki moto


----------



## bag'hem all

Yum, lovely mod pics ladies...

*From my recent trip to Singapore*


*Militaire Suede Pewter Hardware Velo*





















*Tomato RH Town*


----------



## bag'hem all

*Officier SGH PT and Bal Gladiator SGH Flats*






*Eggplant RH Twiggy*


----------



## tonkamama

One more pic from my Vegas trip ~ with my Pourpre SGH Clutch


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My Bal City!


----------



## delmilano

My 09 khaki jacket again  with my new addition, an olive brown hobo with pewter hw, so happy i found this rare beauty.


----------



## kitty29

My one and only Balenciaga (for now!)


----------



## missyanne

My DN city again...


----------



## pink502

My work during a trip to NYC


----------



## pink502

with my raisin sgh on a trip to Hongkong


----------



## lolitablue

With my new RGGH Black City at the JW Marriott during Memorial Day!! First outing since I just got her on Friday!! She was treated like a baby!!! Love her!!


----------



## agalarowicz

this color is just so darn versatile.


----------



## CaptainMandy

with my "must-have" (City Black) - I'm not good at photo shooting myself:shame:


----------



## delmilano

My holiday trip with my violet courier.


----------



## pilatesworks

It's 100 degrees here, but I was missing my Bal Moto jackets, had to pull them out just to wear for a little while.
Here is the 2010 Black with aged brass zippers, and my 05 Black City ( with the 05 planet used to lenghten the strap) 
I had thought I was going to sell this bag, but luckily came to my senses before it was too late: 











Another shot of the strap with the Planet:


----------



## pilatesworks

2004 Black PHW City with 2008 Black with Silver zippers:


----------



## PrincessBal

Me with my RH Anthra City


----------



## AnnMJ

with '10 olive sgh EC today. love it!!!


----------



## bag'hem all

04 Khaki Chevre City
*with Black RH Gladiator Flats*






11 Black CGH City
*with Dark Knight SGH Thongs*


----------



## bag'hem all

*07 Pine Green Chevre PT with Black Gladiator Flats* 






*Pine Green PT with Cypress SGH Cuff*


----------



## angelastoel

black '05 city


----------



## joope

me with sang today...once AGAIN


----------



## ehemelay

It took forever to break in this bag...

...3 years later and it's perfect!

'07 Cafe RH City


----------



## LostInBal

Hi Baladies Today with 05 F/W black city and lepoard


----------



## delmilano

Found this pic of me trying on the galet rh pt at the bal shop last year and realize how much i love galet, it's such a great neutral color.


----------



## initialed

Black City


----------



## tonkamama

*Today with my 2011 F/W Coquelicot RH City ~ * love love love this color!!!


----------



## chloe speaks

Me with Sahara 2011 Velo and 1994 S/S Pomeranian Classic Color Red


----------



## sugertippy

went out for some scrummy Paella on sunday and aquamarine just sat patiently beside me...bless


----------



## kiwishopper

I've been carrying my Outremere RH City!


----------



## agalarowicz

chloe speaks, your pup's face is priceless!! what a cutie!!!
i hope my papyrus velo comes in soon so i can give this bag a break.


----------



## tonkamama

*Today with my 2010 S/S Moutarde RH City * ~


----------



## chemosphere

Enjoying the heat with my with my Bal unicorn, a s/s 2004 white ph city


----------



## kat99

I hope clothes still count for this thread  from my blog, my favorite Balenciaga dress:


----------



## delmilano

04 khaki MU & 08 black gsh FC


----------



## drati

^^^ Great pics and of course clothes count. I'd love to see more Balenciaga pieces of clothing modelled here.

Black 07 pochette and 09 suede moto:


----------



## drati

Black 06 shoulder:


----------



## drati

Tempete 10 moto:

















with 06 grey twiggy:


----------



## miu miu1

Vieux Rose GGH City


----------



## ehemelay

I'm not usually a cross-body fan, but it was a hectic day of errands and I really appreciated being able to sling my *'10 Navy Papier Kraft *across my chest and have two hands free.

This has made me more seriously consider trying a Velo...


----------



## pilatesworks

Going out to dinner with 07 Tomato GSH Envelope!


----------



## MissMerion

Moutard sgh city


----------



## LostInBal

*^^*Really gorgeous everyone with your Bals!!
This is me today with the *03 black angel*


----------



## ehemelay

*'06 Ink Purse*


----------



## Shivadiva

Partytime with my Envelope Clutch


----------



## LostInBal

Today with a very rare beauty, 04 flat messenger ph


----------



## purses & pugs

I posted this in the moto jacket thread but I'll post here as well, my beloved 05 Rouge Theatre City and 08 grey jacket


----------



## delmilano

09 sanguine rh pt & 2010 sang gsh tt


----------



## ehemelay

*'05 Camel Shopper*


----------



## kat99

black city, from my blog:


----------



## LostInBal

Sorry for the bad quality pic :weird:
Me with 05 grey city


----------



## Cherrypinky

First day out with Cyclamen GSH City


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

papyrus rggh pt


----------



## miu miu1

Another peachy day for me 
Sorry for my weird face expresion, been hitting the drinks to hard I suppose, if ya´ll know what I mean


----------



## agalarowicz

^ that papyrus is stunning!! you are so pretty, i just love your style.


----------



## Soisi

Pommier City


----------



## JLJRN

Anthra city:


----------



## riry

^^^ love that anthra on you, **J**!

Here's my newest bag (and most favorite style of all!):
2010 Black RGGH Pom Pon


----------



## ehemelay

Been carrying my *'06 Black Mini-Bowling* most of this week... it's my "basher" bag and I brought it along on a trip to MN, where it's been raining almost every day.


----------



## delmilano

With my beloved fbf at my friend's wedding


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi y'all !
Just hanging out with 04 Black PHW City :


----------



## aprillsrin

haven't posted here for a while  me & my beloved s/s 2011 GGH PT


----------



## Soisi

My friend with my 2010 Anthra City.


----------



## angelastoel

me and my taupe '05 bag! It almost starts to beat my '05 city in black in times I use it


----------



## delmilano

Cannes & its Balenciaga shop


----------



## ITLovesFashion

My flat clutch


----------



## bag'hem all

*Black Quilted Moto Jacket*


----------



## bag'hem all

Sapphire RH City


----------



## agalarowicz

^ love that top + bag 
anthra rggh pt:


----------



## riry

*hrhsun* came to town to visit, so we met up for lunch and stopped by Bal SCP. Had a grand ol' time together! Here's *hrhsun* with her bleu roi rh city and me with my black rggh pom pon:


----------



## Nanaz

Sanguine RH Work.


----------



## Nanaz

Sorry not enough room for this last one.


----------



## delmilano

06 gris foncé twiggy


----------



## riry

'05 Rouge Theatre RH City:


----------



## riry

'10 Sang RH Day


----------



## Soisi

Going out to Midsummer Night's dinner with my Pommier City.


----------



## kitmey

With my Amethyst 2008 CGH


----------



## cloudzz

Ended up getting Coquelicot GSH City instead of RH. BF loves this combo~


----------



## AnnieBinSD

It's been awhile since I've posted here...wanted to share a photo of my Mastic GGH Hobo in Hawaii this past weekend.


----------



## LostInBal

05 F/W black city


----------



## PrincessBal

An in action shot in Paris today:


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Sapphire envelope clutch


----------



## dragonette

My first Twiggy, Coco's first day out...


----------



## French75

A few pics from my roadtrip in Cuba last week !! I've been carrying my 2002 caramel FB Hobo almost all the time It was awesome


----------



## joope

BLING!!! *not the best but just wanna share*


----------



## imlvholic

My Coq City...


----------



## purses & pugs

With Coquelicot SGH City and Sang SGH Town and a comparison pic - especially for *joope*
Sorry about the lazy Sunday outfit (and a baby bump is to blame for the larger frame!)


----------



## delmilano

03 olive brown hobo


----------



## imlvholic

Mogano City


----------



## shamrock0421

Sanguine GSH FC and Militaire RH City


----------



## White Orchid

Wow, French75, Cuba looks amazing.  So vibrant in so many ways.

Introducing my Militaire City with GSH during a weekend down the coast with my girlfriends.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## deedee_bkk

My first post here
Papyrus Part time


----------



## imlvholic

Papyrus RGGH City, Ahhh........ what a pleasure!!!!!


----------



## drati

Still feeling a bit lonely here in my winter clothes.  But my rouille shopper is cheering me up.

















Tempete moto


----------



## DTowngirl12

The only day I used my RGGH City in Venice! Got pooped on by a pigeon that landed on my bag LOL


----------



## Nhu Nhu

2011 Black City 











More pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/07/columns-sequin-pants-balenciaga-city-bag/


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

PAPYRUS RGGH PART TIME


----------



## cassandra22007

Going to a meeting today with my trusty Ardoise Work. I've had this bag for 7 months and love it as much as the day I got it! I love how the leather has broken in over time. 2nd pic with my Bal sunglasses!


----------



## French75

*2002 caramel Hobo in Cuba* 





*2005 Rouge Theatre city at home*





*2001 Black First Le Dix*


----------



## Deco

03 Red Weekender with PH


----------



## toobabyish

Me and my 2011 City in my condo's parking garage. (my first Balenciaga bag that I just got last week! )


----------



## Nhu Nhu

2011 black city


----------



## missty4

*2007 V'ert d'Eau city*
aka my fresh fresh mint chocolate chip bag
_topped on matching mint Fender amps_


----------



## jlao

It's been a while since I took out my red city...so bright agains my neutral outfit!


----------



## LostInBal

Hi lovelys how are you all?
Today with 08 BC city


----------



## cassandra22007

Wore my SS11 Anthra SGH PT to a press conference at the Senate the other day with my new Theyskens Theory shirt and Jimmy Choo metallic bronze heels (I'm obsessed with Theyskens Theory now).


----------



## cassandra22007

Here's my Cyclamen RGGH City! I think this is the first time I've posted mod pics with it. Please excuse my horribly messy room.


----------



## mmmoon

Been missing for awhile. Here's my brand new *Coquelicot RH Velo* and my twin bump!  Gonna pop tomorrow!


----------



## gingerfarm

First time posting in this thread, thanks for letting me join!


----------



## dragonette

Did a little fun shoot with a lovely friend, featuring my Coquelicot Twiggy *Coco* and her *Black City*!


----------



## dragonette




----------



## NYCavalier

Argent RH City


----------



## pilatesworks

Tempete Moto:


----------



## cityoflight

*mimosa* & *grenadine flats*


----------



## kiwishopper

Finally it's warm enough today to wear my yellow summer dress with antracite city and rggh


----------



## ehemelay

Old favorites, Black RH City and Ink Purse:


----------



## delmilano

Felt like creating something original with the Bal bracelets.
So i made a Double bracelets, 6 tours  with my new papyrus gsh TT & sang gsh TT


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I can't live without my city!!


----------



## imlvholic

Coquelicot City


----------



## Z&J

My first Balenciaga purchase in over 2 years Cyclamen hip


----------



## ehemelay

Seigle TT bracelet and '07 RH Cafe City:


----------



## diYchante

Went to a lavender farm in Cotswold with my raisin rh city. I  anything purple!


----------



## ehc2010

At the Tim Burton exhibit at the LACMA this weekend with my new Coq. I've been using her everyday and she looks broken in already!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

My ruby flat clutch


----------



## agalarowicz

hopefully one of the last few days for the anthra pt before my much anticipated fall purchase arrives


----------



## bag'hem all

*BLUE LAVANDE RH PT*






*PAPYRUS RGGH PT*


----------



## hrhsunshine

My poor sick DH took this shot for me.  Per Riry's mod shot request, here I am with my new-to-me Sanguine RH Day.


----------



## kiwishopper

A week straight with Anthra RGGH City


----------



## ladymagenta22

with my Fall 2011 Giant City Bleu Lavande with RGGH :0


----------



## delmilano

Bal 06 gris foncé twiggy & scarf


----------



## fuzkittie

last night i used my giant first in siegel


----------



## bag'hem all

A couple Mod Shots to share...

*Black Quilted Moto Jacket +
     Marco Tagliaferri Large Dark blue*





*Marine Moto Jacket +
     Bottega Veneta Ink Campana*


----------



## bag'hem all

*Mod Pics 2002 Choco FB Hobo *


----------



## kiwishopper

Vif Rogue Purse
Sorry for the huge pics >_<  I don't know how to make them smaller!


----------



## dianahuang

me and my friends are using bal in different versions:
Velo ardoise CGH, PT blue roi SGH, Brief anthracite SGH


----------



## riry

Miss Sanguine's been having a fun week so far:

Chillin' by the pool





Roasting marshmallows for s'mores





Happy hour


----------



## fuzkittie




----------



## princessdoll

Murier Giant Move-on...i love this bag but it doesnt seem to be very popular =( it's sucha convenient sized bag and it goes with everything in my opinion =P


----------



## egglet

Anthra RGGH City again


----------



## harlow1

in Paris with my day bag..


----------



## ehemelay

Navy Papier Kraft

It's a great size, similar to the Maxi Twiggy.  I've seen this bag in red and blue but none of the other Papier colors.  Would love to see this style in more neutrals!!


----------



## LostInBal

05 F/W black city


----------



## Shivadiva

My nuage PT with rghw


----------



## Shivadiva

My militaire City with rghw


----------



## drati

Navy 09 moto and f/w 10 acier folk:


----------



## Ondrea

First modelling shots for this forum 
Balenciaga Anthracite Folk 2010






Balenciaga Murier Large Stitch Clutch 2011


----------



## Julierose

2009 Black GGH City


----------



## kat99

Black city  From my blog today:


----------



## missty4

back with 2007 vert d'eau


----------



## harlow1




----------



## kiwishopper

Victorian laced shirt with equestrian style pants and outremere city + lapis arty ring from YSL


----------



## carlinha

Coquelicot Velo RGGH
Splendid dress
CL MBP 150 Leopard
AMQ aviators


----------



## purses & pugs

Here are a few summer holiday pics:sunnies

The first week I was a tourist in my own country and brought my black RH City. This is on a ferry on the beautiful Geiranger fjord on the west side of Norway:





















A few Japanese tourists became a big fan of Jimmi on the ferry!







And here is a pic from a music festival in Oslo with Outremer RH Velo and growing baby bump


----------



## purses & pugs

After the Norway holiday we went to Palma de Mallorca and I brought my Coquelicot SGH City and Light Olive RH City:





















And I must add this: a restaurant we went to had their own custom purse hooks and the waiter hung my bag on the table, genius! I even got one for free for later use


----------



## bag'hem all

A couple of Mod Shots to share...

*11 Black Papier Soft Perforated A4 Natte






05 Olive Green RH Work






11 Papyrus RGGH PT






11 Coquelicot RGGH City*


----------



## JolieChouette

With Dark Night RGGH Work


----------



## girlfromars

my new SBJs + bleu roi rggh city + bal anthracite bracelet


----------



## ehemelay

'07 Cafe RH City and Seigle TT bracelet


----------



## delmilano

With my Sang triple tour GSH bracelet size M


----------



## ehemelay

'09 Black RH City


----------



## LVLux

I adore my Coquelicot City!













I could not fit an entire body shot in but am wearing it w/the mimosa ballet flats-same color as my cuff-so fun!

Au revoir


----------



## imlvholic

11 Silver Metallic City


----------



## weyz

Hello 
Here is my '10 Blue Roi City RH


----------



## missty4

Sorry, late pass. 

Here is *2008 Sapphire GGH PT* in Iceland back in January (...and a gratuitous amount of beautiful Iceland scenic photos)


----------



## missty4




----------



## kiwishopper

Gorgeous pictures Missty!

Here is me today with floral dress and NM exclusive City in Noir


----------



## mouseptrolix

Me and my "Stormy"!




DSC01357 by http://www.flickr.com/people/63967679@N07/


----------



## purseaddict76

Here are me and my 2005 Sky Blue Twigg..  Looooove the leather and style!


----------



## imlvholic

Seigle Velo


----------



## floriade

Me and 2011 work in Anthracite


----------



## ratrat

... Hello never posted in Bal but I'm in love with MPP!


----------



## cassandra22007

Some pics of my Cyclamen RGGH City on vacation in Boston!











I got this Chanel ring on my trip!
















And this Margiela sweater, which I cannot wait to wear!






I love this bag with these Miu Miu shoes!


----------



## missty4

*2007 Tomato SGH PT*


----------



## dragonette

Candid shot of *Coco* in action... (thanks to *dannkat* )


----------



## kiwishopper

Still on my yellow dress yellow Bal trend lol


----------



## Sabinalynn

those reds are gorgeous!!!! 
here is my black ggh work


----------



## agalarowicz

wow, i need some red!!


----------



## hmwoes

with my rggh anthra day


----------



## kekoa

On vacation in manila. @ UCC coffee house with friends artyhat:


----------



## kat99

Black city + Chanel jacket, from my blog


----------



## imlvholic

08 Amethyst CGH City


----------



## princessdoll

murier giant move on


----------



## baglici0us

My new to me 2010 GGH Black Part Time from ******


----------



## j0yc3

Black city


----------



## amazigrace

Just received today, my *coq* Velo with rgghw.


----------



## riry

First time out with F/W '11 Black GGH City- felt so glamorous!!


----------



## missty4

^^^Only the original glam combo  Looking good!

quick mod shot of the bride/bridesmaids in Seattle with papyrus rggh pt :girlwhack::tispy:


----------



## kiwishopper

Having a cold drink (slushy youghard with lychee jelly) with Moutard Velo today


----------



## mere girl

I don't usually post - but I _adore_ this colour!
OB RH City


----------



## kat99

Black City, from my blog:


----------



## ehemelay

'11 Anthra RH Day - reminds me of the leather on a Plomb City I sold last year:


----------



## drati

Suede seigle folk


----------



## Bal27

My first Bal Papyrus city 2011!


----------



## carlinha

here's my Coquelicot GGH envelope clutch in action last week
Islamorada, Florida Keys


----------



## PinayRN

here's my coquelicot city in rggh


----------



## Tokyo

05 RougeTheatre City


----------



## lafayette

my first DAY


----------



## French75

Back from India, here is a first pic with my beloved 2002 caramel FB Hobo. I will post more soon


----------



## diaraqmon

My 2011 RGGH Black City


----------



## toiletduck

Watching the Ting-Tings perform at Summer Sonic 2011 in Osaka!


----------



## ehemelay

'07 Cafe RH City - my ideal brown.


----------



## sammie225

balenciaga city to the cinema


----------



## angelastoel

me and my taupe '05 city


----------



## French75

Beautiful bag angela !!

More pics from India with my 2002 caramel hobo + some funny ones

in Delhi





Taj Mahal !





in Benares





Love this one


----------



## French75

In Jaipur with 2002 caramel hobo again





In an excellent Mumbai restaurant with 04 Light Turq FC





Jodhpur





Benares


----------



## malteserus

Casual Sunday with my 2008 Amethyst Day & silver bling puma flats.


----------



## kat99

black City, from my blog


----------



## toiletduck

Another one from my blog.. I love my first!


----------



## Crazyinlv

My fave 09 Black RH City.  Finally cool enough to add layers!!!


----------



## Salamabit

My sis's red ruby


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Kind of small but here's a pic of me in Florida with Blue Roi 06 first


----------



## angelastoel

me and my good old '05 city...


----------



## kiwishopper

Sunday out with my 10 Outremer City


----------



## tatertot

Sorry, no travel pics or stories, just me and my BL Work at lunch w/ hubby


----------



## PinayRN

Hi ladies! Here I am with my 2 babies: my youngest Giselle and the latest addition to my bal family: OB RH


----------



## Sabinalynn

lovely pics!
Here I am with dd heading out with my 08 sky blue gsh city!


----------



## Ellapretty

2008 Sahara first


----------



## DanielleKristin

Brown (unsure which color technically) 2008 City Bal


----------



## DanielleKristin

Bought on sale from a boutique in Nice! First I've ever seen a Bal on sale!


----------



## DanielleKristin

2011 Nuage Town and 2008 City


----------



## delmilano

My 2011 black with silver zips jacket & 06 gris foncé twiggy


----------



## PrincessBal

2009 Anthracite City


----------



## angelastoel

me and my pretty Rouge Vif city


----------



## Deco

Pewter Day


----------



## Deco

04 Black PH City


----------



## pilatesworks

Tempete Moto: 






08 Black Moto:


----------



## Julierose

I have been sick so I don't have modeling pics right now, but I plan on posting my entire collection soon with modeling pics as well.  For now, here are some Cities for you 
MY BABY BELLA stood in for me as a model hee hee


----------



## Inem

With my 05 Day


----------



## tobilove

*Wow!...there are some awesome pics here! 
Yesterday.....*


----------



## tonkamama

Here is my new 2011 GSH Bleu Lavande City & SGH Anthr Cuff ~ very hard to capture BL's beauty by camera ~ thanks for letting me share


----------



## angelastoel

black '05 city (very saggy love it, but I am so afraid it falls apart one day!)


----------



## Sabinalynn

Black GGH 08 work


----------



## juicybrat

picture from my blog


----------



## jeshika

Pardon the messy room and nosy kitty! 

Maiden voyage for my Balenciaga Envelope Clutch with my CL VP Spikes! Boy, did I have a hard time navigating the manhattan sidewalks!


----------



## belovaldi

Coquelicot RH city


----------



## PinayRN

*Spidey with my new favorite DN*











*At Bubba Gump*


----------



## NYCavalier

Bleu Lav SGH city and Black moto jacket in my hotel


----------



## juicybrat

picture from my blog =)


----------



## kat99

black city, from my blog


----------



## angelastoel

juicybrat, that colour is amazing with the silver studs!

me and my city '05 black


----------



## PinkPeonies

Im on way out and it has not stopped raining outside and contemplating wether I should use the town or my rocco.

Just wanted to show off my new adjustable strap and how great it is to finally wear it comfortably. 

Excuse the cat, she likes to play with anything that moves.


----------



## juicybrat

angelastoel said:


> juicybrat, that colour is amazing with the silver studs!



thanks a lot hun! 

you always have such great outfits with your balenciaga. what an inspiration you are 

but here's my silly photo with my one and only bal (so far!)






photo from my new blog =)


----------



## delmilano

2011 black with silver zips jacket, bal scarf and 08 charbon besace


----------



## kiwishopper

A cool windy Monday early evening with OB RH City!


----------



## shamrock0421

Since I posted everywhere else...

Please pardon the disaster in the background of the picture.
:shame:
Black with silver zips jacket and my beloved '05 Bordeaux Twiggy...


----------



## PinayRN

At Deadwood Boys, Lake Piru Ca


----------



## kiwishopper

Take two on the Orange Brule RH City


----------



## Deco

Sorry for terrible photos. It was a rare gray morning in Denver. Needed more light to showcase the gorgeousness of my 05 Bordeaux Work pile of smoosh.


----------



## vlo512

GSH work in dark night


----------



## MrsJstar

My new Classic Town Blue Lavande


----------



## tvstar

Black Dots City in Times Square


----------



## kiwishopper

Anthracite City with RGGH today


----------



## sheanabelle

first tpf showing of my new fave....black velo.


----------



## purses & pugs

*05 Rouge Theatre City* & *08 grey moto jacket *


----------



## Ladylu1

Envelope RGGH black...


----------



## Helena928

It's been awhile since i posted, here are my 3 babies and I have a 4th one on the way! 

Wearing: Tempete GSH, Light Olive city, Black City.


----------



## Honeylicious

hi all~ here's my first BBag - Anthracite Work 
got it from Paris recently


----------



## Machick333

Here i am with my Giant Part time in black w SHW


----------



## sheanabelle

my velo again. can't put the bag down!


----------



## IworktobuyCoach

My husband and I after my bday dinner with my new to me makeup pouch that he got me for my birthday!   by the way, can u spot my DD?!


----------



## angelastoel

my GSH flat clutch in action


----------



## PinayRN




----------



## travelerscloset

Vieux Rose City in GGH


----------



## cat1967

These are my babies!!! 

Mini RH Coquelicot, Velo RH Blue Lavande, City RGGH Anthra, City RH Coquelicot, City RH Atlantique, City Brogues Black


----------



## pilatesworks

06 Rouille City, with Tempete Moto jacket:


----------



## sheanabelle

'05 navy first.


----------



## chloe speaks

2011 *Anthra *Maxi Twiggy (w/Louboutin Gazelle flats)


----------



## NoSnowHere

07 black City


----------



## maxxout

*pbdb*
For comparison, all same view.

*CITY*


----------



## maxxout

*WORK*


----------



## maxxout

*WORK*


----------



## maxxout

*WEEKENDER*


----------



## Jac1983

My new Coq First RH!


----------



## kiwishopper

In the rare sunshine today with Moutard Velo


----------



## dannkat

Maxxout, fantastic comparison shots! Being nosy here by combining all your awesome pics here:


----------



## angelastoel

@ dannkat, what a great reference!!!
me and my '05 city


----------



## claravi

Hi ladies,
 I think it is a City Giant, in black.


----------



## Jac1983

Anthra RH Velo


----------



## angelamaz2




----------



## Jac1983

My Anthra RH Velo out in the park!


----------



## agalarowicz

I re-discoved anthra. Love. Sorry I carry my bal backwards sometimes, ha


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ dlynn's Silver City ~ ~ ~


----------



## Honeylicious

FW 2011 Anthracite Work


----------



## drati

My beloved 02 flat brass hobo.


----------



## LostInBal

Hello ladies!

This is me yesterday with my 03 black city


----------



## dragonette

My beloved Coq MPP


----------



## kiwishopper

Moutard Velo today, I was playing around with colours lol
















More pictures on my blog


----------



## PANda_USC

Sorry for poor photo quality. Taken on phone:

Black Burberry Military Wool Coat, Gucci Bow Buckle Sunglasses, Black Chucks

*Balenciaga LE Magenta 2007 City RH!!*

*My yorkies snuck into the pic too, ^_^


----------



## cat1967

Dear Tia,

This little beauty is called Classic Ticket (Pochette) Coquelicot and it cost 390 euro here in Greece.  I bought it this summer. It was from the SS2011 collection I think.

I hope I've helped you.  Bye!

Catherine


----------



## cat1967

cat1967 said:


> Dear Tia,
> 
> This little beauty is called Classic Ticket (Pochette) Coquelicot and it cost 390 euro here in Greece.  I bought it this summer. It was from the SS2011 collection I think.
> 
> I hope I've helped you.  Bye!
> 
> Catherine



Forgot to mention.  The strap is on the bag, it is detachable but I wouldn't try that it looks a little fragile and it is NOT a cosmetic bag.  It carries big wallet, cigarette packet, keys, cellphone in the front zip pocket.  It really is great.  You will definitely enjoy it!  Good luck with your search!!!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

it has been awhile that didn't post here...
my favourite rggh combo ,praline ec and papyrus pt


----------



## aem1470

2009 Tempete Work













2010 Anthra Velo


----------



## delmilano

My fbf and sang gsh TT bracelet


----------



## travelerscloset

2009 Black Work


----------



## angelastoel

my taupe '05 city:


----------



## cat1967

Anthra PT RGGH, BL Velo RH


----------



## Shivadiva

My Luggage Mini in camel


----------



## LostInBal

Hello gals! everyone´s looking great with your babies
Today with 08BC RH city


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lilac First. Sorry for the crappy pic, I assure you I want to show my Bbag and not my dress..


----------



## angelastoel

me and my black '05 city


----------



## kitkat123

Night out with my Bal


----------



## pinkfransis




----------



## kiwishopper

Autumn Sunday with Vif Rouge Purse


----------



## rx4dsoul

ooppps wrong post


----------



## NYCavalier

BP rggh city


----------



## Ladylu1

Me and my coquelicot RGGH City...


----------



## toiletduck

My one and only suede in Tokyo, hunting for breakfast...


----------



## drati

07 black pochette


----------



## sammie225

my white city  In fact it should be hibernating,but the weather was so nice and sunny,that i took her out again


----------



## rachelkitty

Finally figured out how to post photos from Picasa album today!!! So happy!! 
Here is my black RGGH velo~~


----------



## MrsJstar

My Anthra City regular hardware!!


----------



## sheanabelle

parme work is breaking in, makes me smile!


----------



## angelastoel

black city, again...


----------



## Ladylu1

Me and my coquelicot rh work.


----------



## kiwishopper

Neiman Marcus Limited Edition in Noir stardust City today and a LOT of golden leaves!! (more pictures on my blog)


----------



## delmilano

04 khaki mu & bal bracelet


----------



## LostInBal

Today *05Grey city*


----------



## PinayRN

*My Papyrus Velo RGGH*


----------



## kiwishopper

Orange Brule City and black moto jacket


----------



## Miss_Q

My first and definitely not my last Balenciaga 

08 Amethyst Twiggy


----------



## ch3rrybl0ss0ms

Me & Blue Roi City GGH


----------



## ashxoxo

Haven't posted in a while!  
Hope you all are well!


----------



## CaptainMandy

Me & Conq. Work


----------



## pbdb

My DH, youngest and myself with my Black '09 First

please don't enlarge (to my dear friends here) ...thanks!!!

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE !!!!!*


----------



## cityoflight

*me and my jacket*


----------



## Ladylu1

Me and my coquelicot work.


----------



## melovepurse

*Coquelicot RH Velo*! I will most likely get the strap shortened by 4", its quite long on me - -


----------



## tryagain




----------



## Jac1983

Having some fun at Ikea with my Anthra RH Velo.


----------



## Z&J




----------



## shamrock0421

Sanguine GSH Flat Clutch & Black w/silver zips jacket


----------



## czarana

me and my very first bal - papyrus giant brogues city


----------



## wingit

Paparazzi moment with 2011 Black RGGH First


----------



## etmann

Hi! I just got my papyrus rggh today from paris! the leather is a bit dry like some of you said it would be though... 

and the shoulder strap doesnt really do much, i dont see how to use it without the back handle getting in the way. so i just took it off 

excuse the pajama's!


----------



## cityoflight

*with my bag and jacket*


----------



## kiwishopper

NM LE Bal City in Stardust Noir, more pictures in my blog


----------



## finhuang

Me and my '08 Amethyst PT. She brightened up a cloudy day in the mountains.


----------



## tarepanda808

Papyrus City 2011 RH. _My first bal bag!!!_


----------



## travelerscloset

a quick shot before luncheon with friends and my Vieux Rose City...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*FW11 Classic City - Argent foncé*

*Look 1 - Casual attire*
This outfit later reminded me of Jean-Paul Gaultier's style... lol
Reference:
Top - Guess
Pants - H&M
Shoes - Christian Louboutin LE Mad Marta 150 Ostrich












*Look 2 - Bohemian*
Reference:
Top - H&M
Skirt - Guess
Shoes - Charlotte Olympia Dolly 150 Black Suede












*Look 3 - Professional / Work attire*
Reference:
Top - Mango
Skirt - RW & Co
Shoes - Manolo Blahnik BB 105 Blue Suede


----------



## Just Violet

me & my DH in our Paris journey, with my brand 2012 msgh glycine velo (bought the same day).....


----------



## agalarowicz

anthra rggh pt.


----------



## Hermancat

2007 Cafe GGH Part Time


----------



## Ellapretty

My Sahara first


----------



## hello babar

I absolutely  my new to me '11 GSH Anthra City!!!  I've used her everyday since a got her.  I can't wait until I get her a few new friends!!!


----------



## cityoflight

*Jacket*


----------



## MrsJstar

My new to me 2010 Blue Roi Work with GSH..it just arrived from another lovely TPF'er


----------



## Cait

Took the Bleu Lavande RGGH City out for a stroll Friday:


----------



## Irissy

Went to AMC theatre today and saw these fashion-forward chipmunks wearing my bbag First!


----------



## diana27arvi

My one and only Balenciaga and my new Jeffrey Campbells


----------



## fettfleck

My new and first Balenciaga bag: City in bordeaux, Holiday 2012, Mini Giant Gold Hardware if I am correct.


----------



## wingit

On a lovely autumn stroll in Georgetown, Washington, D.C. with 2011 Black RGGH First


----------



## purses & pugs

Interior shopping with Coquelicot SGH City


----------



## PinkPeonies

It's been a while since ive taken my Day out.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Work yesterday with my Bal city


----------



## Bridgit66

Ready for a night on the town with my 2010 Anthracite Part Time:


----------



## anika01

Me and my 2007 Pine GGH hobo


----------



## kat99

From my blog today - black city:


----------



## MrsJstar

My new Cyclamen City RH! Don't mind me in my jammies! 




Here it is compared to Cocquilet RH City!


----------



## delmilano

Found my HG jacket at last. Here is my 08 grey with the softest leather ever.


----------



## cali_to_ny

*Mimosa RGGH Town*


----------



## frulene

Coquelicot PT SGH &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## maxxout

2004 *MYSTERY GREEN* City
And 2011 Jacket


----------



## snoopyshin

Bought this pair of sandals in Bali which totally matches my Tempete City!


----------



## dragonette




----------



## Ladylu1

Me and my Work RGGH Black ... more  photos in my blog http://shoppingstyle-elena.blogspot.com/


----------



## manuelita

finally...


----------



## NYCavalier

08 Black w/ Silver Moto jacket w/ my coq sgh city


----------



## Anna_525

My beloved 06 Rouille Day, going for a stroll on the Atlantic City boardwalk....


----------



## dragonette




----------



## TKM69

snoopyshin said:


> Bought this pair of sandals in Bali which totally matches my Tempete City!


 
Completely fab colour. Love the matching


----------



## Ladylu1

Me and my jacket Bal ...more photos in my blog.
http://shoppingstyle-elena.blogspot.com/


----------



## MrsJstar

My new to me and FAV new style Bal Dark Night RGGH PT! Got it from another lovely PF member!!


----------



## fabbylife

fabbyliving.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/photo-28.jpg
welcome to my blogsite:

www.fabbylife.com


----------



## angelamaz2

My coquelicot GSH City


----------



## glamourdoll.

First time posting in here!


----------



## angelamaz2

Black GGH Part Time


----------



## purses & pugs

At a xmas thingy with my SO, baby bump and Coquelicot SGH City


----------



## fabbylife

I love my new city in anthracite.... very versatile, good for all seasons

more pictures at 
http://fabbylife.com/category/our-lookbook/


----------



## fabbylife

Anthracite Vs. pomegranate

more pictures at 
http://fabbylife.com/2011/12/01/a-sunny-winter-day-burberry-coat/


----------



## DanielleKristin

View attachment 1543069

	

		
			
		

		
	
Giant Rose Gold City w/ Haute Hippie & Fur
Manhattan (on an uncharacteristically warm December Day)


----------



## Honeylicious

*Ardoise Velo *


----------



## riry

Anthra RH Work


----------



## purses & pugs

^Looking good riry, love your bag and your top!

With 2010 Sahara SGH City


----------



## kiwishopper

2011 Orange Brule City with RH, can't really see the whole thing but I am also wearing 2011 Black Bal Moto jacket with silver zipper. More pictures can be found on my blog


----------



## airina666

Paparazzi shot. Lol. Coq RH City.






top zara, pants country road & shoes mbmj


----------



## LillyLovely

my well worn cornflower '06 Work Bal!


----------



## cityoflight

*black first*


----------



## MrsJstar

My new to me Bal 2010 Castagna Maxi Twiggy!


----------



## just1morebag

my first bal in awhile,, cant seem to get the color to photo right, here is ms bleu lavender GRGH work,, cant seem to decide what she looks good w/ either,,, yikes!!! thought i liked this color but now,,, IDK!?







& here in a dressing room while shopping under store lighting,,, totally different color again!!!





sorry for the HUGE PICS!!!!


----------



## angelamaz2

Bleu Cobalt mRGH EC


----------



## diaraqmon




----------



## bag'hem all

*Ultraviolet Moto Jacket size 36*


----------



## delmilano

06 gris foncé twiggy


----------



## bags0912

*F/W 2011 Day in Atlantique*

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8971&pictureid=85336

*F/**W 2011 Folk in Orange Brulee*

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8971&pictureid=85340


----------



## cali_to_ny

bags0912 said:


> *F/W 2011 Day in Atlantique*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8971&pictureid=85336
> 
> *F/**W 2011 Folk in Orange Brulee*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8971&pictureid=85340


LOVE THEM BOTH, as I knew I would.   Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MrsJstar

*2011 Dark Violet RH Velo!!*


----------



## chowlover2

That dark violet is gorg! Another one to put on my list.


----------



## Swissflower

Yes, love the volet, nice on you.


----------



## fellicia

My first Balenciaga bag. Classic city in coquelicot. Perfect color for the holidays.


----------



## MrsJstar

MrsJstar said:


> *2011 Dark Violet RH Velo!!*


Sorry, I put that the Velo is 2011 but it's the new 2012!! Oops!!


----------



## bag'hem all

*Cobalt Blue Mini Pom Pon with mSGH*


----------



## kiwishopper

Rainy day with 2011 Anthracite City with RGGH


----------



## Amandarin

Hope this works, haven't quite figured this out


----------



## kiwishopper

Still wearing Antrah RGGH City


----------



## Ladylu1

Me and my Work rh Black ...
More photos in my blog.

http://shoppingstyle-elena.blogspot.com/2012/01/blackred.html


----------



## Anna_525

2009 Anthra Midday CGH...and a streaky old mirror...


----------



## angelamaz2

A nice sunny new years day with my Coquelicot city


----------



## jennie_iva

At the Skybridge Singapore with my 2010 black rh parttime.


----------



## jennie_iva

Outremer sgh city posing at the majestic staircase of my friend's house


----------



## bag'hem all

07 Violet SGH PT


----------



## kiwishopper

I am carrying my only sunshine during this time of the year
*Moutard Velo*!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

With my Giant Velo Silver Hamilton in gris poivre.


----------



## nielnielniel




----------



## French75

some fresh pics from my week end in London 
with my beloved 2004 black city with pewter hardware 

*Picadilly*






*Big Ben*











*Regent Street*


----------



## erinrose

Wearing my black RH 06 city


----------



## dragonette




----------



## red3186

My very first -new to me- balenciaga 2006 cornflower blue city- thanks to another tpf'er


----------



## cassandra22007

Some pics from the last few months... Haven't been posting a lot because my new(ish) phone camera is really bad at mirror pics  

Anthracite SGGH







Vert Sague PT






Ardoise Work


----------



## Amandarin

At the 9/11 Memorial in NYC this past weekend


----------



## NoSnowHere

Black City goodness:


----------



## Ladylu1

My work rh black...more photos in my blog:

http://shoppingstyle-elena.blogspot.com/













   Work rh coquelicot


----------



## chris19

Black City Giant Rose GH


----------



## kiwishopper

Outremer City in RH and a big windy chilly day!!! :<


----------



## icecreamom

Coquelicot City


----------



## Sabinalynn

Here is my papyrus gsh work in the Disney store!


----------



## delmilano

Charbon besace & 09 khaki jacket





06 grey twiggy worn with shoulder strap


----------



## cloudzz

Last summer with my coquelicot GSH city. Love the red! Can't believe I was having thinking about selling it.


----------



## dragonette

It was a bloo day.


----------



## MAGJES

Dark Voilet Work


----------



## MrsJstar

My new GORG 11' Praline RGGH city!! LOVE it!!


----------



## Fashion1

07 GGH Vert Gazon Day


----------



## sammie225

balenciaga city on a sunny day


----------



## Ladylu1

Me and my City RGGH in Coquelicot....more photos in my Blog:

http://shoppingstyle-elena.blogspot.com/


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## ehemelay

Wore my Navy Papier Kraft today... it's been a long while and I really miss this bag.  The shoulder strap is way, way too long for me - I've tried several times to make it work.  So, the strap is away at the cobbler and hopefully I'll get more use out of this lovely bag once I pick it up.


----------



## CathyQ

My black RH work with several outfits!


----------



## kiwishopper

*Orange Brule RH City*


----------



## glendaPLEASE

My VM work! On her way to being nicely broken in! Sorry for the PJs.


----------



## mere girl

light olive RGGH Town - my favourite bag!


----------



## purses & pugs

Out for a walk with Sang SGH Town, I love this style!


----------



## BellaShoes

A few recent outfit pics of my *2007 Ivory GSH Work*.....


----------



## katn

here's me and my 'new' '07 mogano city


----------



## joy&lv

My first post on this thread. Here is me heading out with "new to me" 06 Emerald Day. It is super comfy and holds everything.


----------



## Ladylu1

Me and my City RGGH Coquelicot ... More photos in my blog:

http://shoppingstyle-elena.blogspot.com/








Me and my Worh rh Black and my Jacket ...


----------



## Tokyo

Le Dix Rouge First


----------



## Tokyo

Le Dix Black Tote


----------



## Sabinalynn

Gsh papyrus work


----------



## dragonette

First mod shot for me wearing a Mini Pompon cross-body. I will only do this with a black one!


----------



## travelerscloset

*07 Pine City*


----------



## designerdiva40

Took my new bleu Paon City on her first outing to work & then stopped off at a local shopping centre to try a new top on, so here she is in the changing room with me


----------



## BellaShoes

My new to me 07 Sandstone GGH WE!

Paired with Equipment blouse, VS slacks, Louboutin New Simples, VC&A Alhambra necklace...


----------



## cadcadcad

Here is my beloved "City RGGH in Anthracite 2010" during my visit to Las Vegas.


----------



## angelastoel

Haven't posted in awhile:
with GSH Argent city:






with GSH Mimosa city:








same bag other outfit:


----------



## BellaShoes

My Coquelicot GSH Work....

Paired with a Theory Cardigan, Chan Luu Scarf and Stuart Weitzman 50-50 boots


----------



## BellaShoes

And another angle....

My Coquelicot GSH Work....


----------



## delmilano

Me and my black with silver zips


----------



## BellaShoes

Today... 
F/W11 Coq GSH Work
7 skinnies
Louboutin Black Spiked Egoutinas
HM Tee
Black Cardi


----------



## BellaShoes

Same outfit and bag.. Different angle.


----------



## bagobsessex

City Black RGGH


----------



## LostInBal

Hi dear ladies, it´s been a long time since me without posting any pic but I let you know that I´m still alive!lol

Today I´m carrying my 08 BC MU. Have a pleasant day gals!


----------



## kiwishopper

Carrying anthra city with rggh today and JC tweed jacket


----------



## sheanabelle

coq '11 city


----------



## sheanabelle




----------



## angelastoel

thanks for all the sweet comments, here my good old '05 city


----------



## Tokyo

05 RT WE






08 RUBY WORK


----------



## Tokyo

Black & Grey Moto Jacket


----------



## Tokyo

Balenciaga 07 Military coat


----------



## angelastoel

Argent GSH city:


----------



## ehemelay

'09 Black RH City - looks better every year.


----------



## BellaShoes

A few more shots of my '11 Coq GSH Work....

Today.
Paired with a Zara Sweater, VS Slacks and Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Sprouse Scarf





Tuesday.
Equipment blouse, Theory Slacks, VC&A Alhambra necklace, Louboutin Black New Simples


----------



## Fashion1

Today with 07 GSH Plomb Brief.


----------



## BellaShoes

'11 Coq GSH Work paired with H&M tee, Aqua cardi, LNA Leggings, Louboutin Babels...


----------



## just1morebag

*A COQ on a casual day!!*


----------



## chris19

Balenciaga Clutch with GHW


----------



## BellaShoes

Excuse my gym clothes...  

'11 Black Velo RGGH


----------



## BellaShoes

And a close up...

'11 Black Velo RGGH


----------



## cat1967

BellaShoes said:


> And a close up...
> 
> '11 Black Velo RGGH



It looks great with gym clothes too.  Congratulations on your new bag.


----------



## Tokyo

Coat, Sunnies, Trousers by Balenciaga


----------



## LostInBal

Cold and mooore cold temperatures here in Barcelona:help:

Today wearing one of my most preciated & rare oldie beauty: 04 black flat messenger ph


----------



## bittenbythebag

My 2011 Bal City Grenadine in RGGH


----------



## Shivadiva

My militaire city


----------



## BellaShoes

Off to the gym with my '11 Black RGGH Velo...


----------



## jmperez303

'10 RH Canard City


----------



## angelastoel

me and my GSH Argent City


----------



## French75

Some pictures with my 2003 Red City


----------



## mellowdee

Me and my 08 Electric Blue City in the Target dressing room trying on Jason Wu's blouse.


----------



## just1morebag

heres my ASTONISHINGly brilliant Bleu Lav rggh work!!!!!










 although hard to photograph,,,,i LOVE this bag more and more everyday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LillyLovely

Another Argent this time with GGH!


----------



## bebbes

My newest obsession with crossbody bags led me to this giant bleu cobalt hip. It's such a practical daily bag - love it!


----------



## BellaShoes

A quick outfit trial run for a casual day at work tomorrow....

Black RGGH Velo
Paired w/
Seven Kimmie Straight leg jeans
Zara Cardigan
Louboutin Black Patent New Simples


----------



## cali_to_ny

*Orange Brulee RGGH Town*


----------



## BellaShoes

So after my 'outfit dry run' last night... this was the final casual day outfit choice....

_*Dual Bal look!

Balenciaga F/W '10 Moto Jacket in Tempete
'11 Black RGGH Velo*_
Seven Kimmie Straight Leg jeans
Zara cardigan
Louboutin New Simples


----------



## Julierose

More photos on my blog


----------



## justpeachy4397

Black 2009 RH city


----------



## rx4dsoul

Grenat RH City


----------



## pzammie

Just arrived yesterday from Bal Harbour Bal Store...


----------



## BellaShoes

Heading off to the gym with my 08 Marine GSH Part Time


----------



## NYCavalier

BL RGGH Work!


----------



## Susan Lee

Headed out with my Bordeaux Box-sorry for the dark pics, its rainy and super cloudy here!


----------



## mellowdee

My Electric Blue City again!


----------



## LostInBal

Good morning girls:salute:

Playing/experimenting with b&w, a little of rainbow and of course, my 05 F/W black city.

psd: it seems as if I was wearing a mini skirt but actually, they´re shorts combined with frontal skirt!;P


----------



## angelastoel

not very special but I just love this sweater!!!


----------



## allieallie

Me & my GSH envelope clutch


----------



## Michmich16




----------



## purses & pugs

Black SGH Work


----------



## BellaShoes

First outfit with my 09 Noix GGH Work 

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## kdo




----------



## sheanabelle

city in coquelicot, me,  and a seriously messy room.


----------



## KatyEm

I never remember to take mod shots when I have my city out, so I was excited I finally remembered to snap some! 

w/black city in fitting room:


----------



## angelbeez

Noix Pom Pom


----------



## BellaShoes

Zara Sweater
Louis Vuitton Leopard Sprouse Scarf
Seven 'Kimmie' Jeans
Louboutin Black New Simples

*09 NOIX GGH Work!*


----------



## Susan Lee

Dressing room pic with Bordeaux


----------



## diana27arvi

Out shopping


----------



## BellaShoes

Splendid Cardi
H&M Tee
Leggings
Louboutin Egoutina Boots 

09 Noix Work GGH 

Tomorrow, I will be swapping her out, she has had a busy first 4 days


----------



## travelerscloset

*07 Pine City went with me to the grocery today...*


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## NYCavalier

My Nuage SGH PT hangin out at Saks!


----------



## Susan Lee

Heading out with Cyclade RGGH City today......adore this bag to pieces!!!!! 






Out-see how her color changes depending on the lighting?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Getting ready to attend a scientific lecture...


----------



## BellaShoes

Off to work with my 07 Plomb GSH Work


----------



## butterfly_baby

2012 black city rh


----------



## Deco

04 Black Purse PH


----------



## purses & pugs

Sorry for those who already saw this pic in my reveal.. here with my new Ciment mSGH City


----------



## travelerscloset

*It's 07 Black Work w/ RH for today...*


----------



## BellaShoes

07 Plomb GSH Work....


----------



## BellaShoes

Final day.. Bag swap tomorrow... Hmm perhaps into some color!

For today... 07 Plomb GSH Work... With one of my boys in the background


----------



## anika01

posted this in the my reveal thread too 

'10 Cypress Velo in RH (i'm 4'11 for ref)


----------



## delmilano

With my charbon besace


----------



## cityoflight

moto jacket


----------



## LostInBal

Uff.. sorry girls, I´m having problems with photobucket  Let´s try it again..

08 Anthra work rh


----------



## Nanaz

LOVE LOVE my Beige Moto Jacket.


----------



## NYCavalier

My BFF with her Black GSH Work


----------



## LostInBal

Repeating 05 black city


----------



## anika01

my Cypress Velo on a nice NYC day!


----------



## BellaShoes

My 09 Noix GGH is going on an airplane ride to Los Angeles with me! Watch for us out there on the streets of LA/Beverly Hills xo


----------



## BellaShoes

And here we are before we left for the airport this morning....

Noix GGH Work


----------



## anika01

Bathroom shot!


----------



## LostInBal

Hello ladies

Today with one of my most preciated oldie treasure, 04 grey twiggy ph.
Look carefully this leather (specially the butt side) that is why I become an oldie lover forever


----------



## Rainbow127

My new-to-me 2004 khaki city.  The flash makes her look more green than she really is.


----------



## delmilano

09 khaki jacket with 03 olive brown hobo


----------



## Elsie87

Black rh City:


----------



## Younna

Modeling my Gris Poivre City mRGGH for you in Milan last month


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here is my black city


----------



## pzammie




----------



## tejava

Anthracite RGGH Velo, strap shortened by 25cm, my height is 5'.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Black city


----------



## purses & pugs

Out and about with my Canard moto jacket and black RGGH Town yesterday


----------



## delmilano

08 black gsh flat clutch


----------



## BellaShoes

Yesterday on my way to Sausalito with hubby for the day/evening...

Rachel Pally Maxi Skirt
HM Tee 
Chanel Ballerina Flats
Rolex Daytona
Henri Bendel Bangle
09 Balenciaga Noix GGH Work


----------



## BellaShoes

Same outfit with my Higgins Moto


----------



## luciabugia

Bal 'Bordie' City holiday collection 2011


----------



## dragonette

Running errands on Monday with Coquelicot Mini Pompon


----------



## travelerscloset

*With 11 Orange Brulee Work ... I was pleasantly surprised at how close its color is with Rebecca Minkoff Dark Red MAM*


----------



## kiwishopper

Travel your OB work is so beautful (but I am drooling over your Dark Red RM MAM, you know that already lol)

I was out today wearing Outremer City, are there too many blues in my outfit? lol
More pictures can be found on my blog


----------



## anika01

Wearing my velo as cross body.. It's soo long! I have to do something about the straps! Im 4'11


----------



## Dee83

Atlantique Rh city


----------



## Dee83

^^


----------



## Dee83

Tempete Flat clutch Gsh


----------



## Dee83

Black city gsh


----------



## Dee83

Last pics of Black city gsh


----------



## rx4dsoul

Today with Black First
( Dress makes me look pregnant but I swear I'm not..)


----------



## smpark

This is my first Balenciaga, I've been dreaming about it since high school and I finally got one has a college grad gift, LOL.. almost after 8 years of longing 

It's the classic city in papyrus!











You may find more at my personal blog: the-weekend-diary.blogspot.com
Hehe, I'm so glad I came across this forum to learn to take care of my new bag, I just ordered the Balenciaga Nourishing Cream from the store in Vegas since it's the closest from me!


----------



## tcts0312

my 2009 raisin city


----------



## tcts0312

2009 giant brogues officier brief


----------



## dragonette

Cyclamen Mini Pompon


----------



## Wanderlust11

My Part-Time in Glycine and First in Bois de Rose


----------



## mellowdee

Out shopping with my 08 Electric Blue City today.


----------



## mikomiko

on my way to work with my 2009 Galet GSH in city


----------



## angelastoel

Haven't posted here for a while... cheated a little bit with Celine, but Bbags are still in my heart!!!


----------



## delmilano

09 Navy jacket and my beloved 09 sanguine pt


----------



## purses & pugs

^Love this look *M*, the navy moto & Sanguine PT is a great pair!

Black rggh Town & Ciment ggh triple tour bracelet


----------



## purses & pugs

Grey moto jacket & Coquelicot SGH City


----------



## rx4dsoul

Already Monday in my time-zone and its a First again for work :


----------



## jwessels

My first second hand balenciaga twiggy bordeaux love this bag!


----------



## cloudzz

Quick snapshot of my black city on my way out for a haircut


----------



## alisa2000




----------



## cityoflight

*black first*


----------



## jg bags

instaphoto-1331814891126.jpg

instaphoto-1331814652003.jpg

instaphoto-1331827429396.jpg


----------



## cali_to_ny

*Bleu Indigo RGGH Day*


----------



## Tokyo

Le Dix Black Tote


----------



## Tokyo

Le Dix Burgundy Tote


----------



## Tokyo

04 Eggplant City


----------



## mellowdee

08 EB City and 11 Coq Cuff!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here are a couple pics from my new site. I've been neglecting this anthra city.. decided to take it out for some love!


----------



## cityoflight

black first (again)


----------



## Nanaz

Sanguine RH Work.


----------



## BellaShoes

A few pics from the past couple weeks.... 

*Coq GSH Work*





*Noix GGH Work*











*EB GSH Work* with my Tempete Moto (weird back drop, I was @ Hot Italian in Sacramento)






Earlier that same day but at home....


----------



## agalarowicz

Was inspired to bring out my all-time favorite


----------



## BellaShoes

Today.... My 07 Plomb GSH Work


----------



## Elsie87

Anthra PT with GSH:


----------



## bag'hem all

Accumulated Mod Pics

*BDR RH PT with BDR SGH Cuff*





*06 Caramel RH City*





*Vert Thyme SGH City*





*11 Coq RGGH City*


----------



## bag'hem all

*Glycine mRGGH PT*


----------



## awkwardgirl

I am so very excited! Here is a picture of my very first Balenciaga - a black besace. I just love it so so much! (Does anyone know what year it might be?)


----------



## eveautumn

Luv my clutch






_Check out this _http://www.facebook.com/#!/lacquar


----------



## angelamaz2

*My new to me sorbet part time.
Finally got the chance to use it for the first time today*​


----------



## NYCavalier

Ardoise SGH PT


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone! So happy the sun is out today! Here are some pics of my black weekender (more pics on blog if you are interested


----------



## rx4dsoul

Must be the grungiest person on this page with my Grenat City!


----------



## angelastoel

my '05 Taupe city in action


----------



## jwessels

my balenciaga twiggy bordeaux after i treated the leather!


----------



## Pinkydream

Me today with my pretty much retired electrique turquoise rh work.. Or what is left of it


----------



## kiwishopper

OB RH City accidentally matching my shoes today lol
More pictures are on my blog


----------



## rx4dsoul

Used my black First as an evening bag a couple of nights ago for my birthday dinner


----------



## Chooi Lynn

Me with Black City RH in Milan


----------



## cali_to_ny

Shopping with BF at J Crew men's with OB rggh Town...


----------



## angelastoel

my taupe '05 city:


----------



## dragonette

Atlantique MPP


----------



## purses & pugs

Canard moto jacket & Bal sunnies at an outdoor cafe (not a very good pic of the jacket though)


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Since I was unable to find many GCH Velo pictures in this thread when I was doing some research, thought I'd share mine for anyone else wondering about this style! I am 5'6" for reference.

*Giant Covered Sang Velo*


----------



## NYCavalier

*My girls and their Bal leashes! *


----------



## MrsJstar

I didn't end up buying the bag because it was too 'metallic' for my taste, but still thought I would share the pics! 
This is the limited edition pink metallic city that I think will only be available in Bal boutiques?!


----------



## rx4dsoul

'07 Marine Twiggy 

Yaikks! Just realized I'm hogging this page LOL Sorry guys


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Bit the bullet and carried my new to me rouge vif city out today!  Was only going to the post office and chipotle but she sure made the trip special! (I also wore my Burberry short trench...cold here today in NYC!)


----------



## travelerscloset

*OB Work earning her keep...*


----------



## LostInBal

Hi gals! Hoper you´re doing well

Today mixing yellow and BC 08 city rh.


----------



## PrincessBal

Here she is: my beloved anthra city with regular hardware!


----------



## saira1214

Quick mod shot of my new to me mint 2002 caramel fbf. Not the best shot.


----------



## Ladylu1

Me and my WORK SHG Black Cherry ....more photos in my blog
http://shoppingstyle-elena.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## bagfashionista

my very first balenciaga


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Ummmm here's me and my dark night hip...planking on a park bench (was part of a scavenger hunt and though you bal pf'ers would get a laugh!!!).


----------



## French75

my new to me 2003 Red Weekdender


----------



## artsygirl

Me and my '07 Black Work


----------



## lucy_liu71

it went perfectly with her outfit for the day 

even chichi  bal


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

on a total balenciaga kick!  this rouge vif really renewed my love 

monday: rouge vif city, rebecca taylor top, james jeans, tory burch flats
tuesday: rouge vif city, jcrew white button down, james jeans, juicy couture trench, miu miu leopard flats
wednesday (today): dark night hip, madwell sweater, hm scarf, zara jeans, tory flats


----------



## luciabugia

Via my blog entry today, my well worn Black Bal City! Loving her even more every day.


----------



## butterfly_baby

black 2012 RH City


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

More balenciaga! I am now Definitely really back in love


----------



## virginiaalamode

With my very first Balenciaga ever. I now have five, but this small white Bal will always hold a special lace in my heart. I wore it out the other day, nearly five years after I bought it, along with some Balenciaga gladiator sandals.

More photos and outfit info on my blog.


----------



## angelastoel

me and my good old '05 black city, I am afraid this bag will soon fall apart, but I love it so much!!!!


----------



## lolakitten

Out for a walk with rose bruyere city...


----------



## angelastoel

argent GSH city:


----------



## leamb

Murier RH Town worn 3 ways.

Prob can't see a difference but i prefer the strap length in the second pic.


----------



## Shivadiva

My PT in nuage with rosegold Giants


----------



## Monppei

after downsizing personal collection, my very very one of a few left bal bags - old rose stitches, a perfect piece for travel


----------



## hrhsunshine

One of my rare mod shots.  Got to attend a fundraiser last night so got dressed up in my Alexander Wang dress, Vince Camuto bootie/heels, and Miss Sanguine GSH EC.

Sold 3 of my 4 beautiful clutches recently. So glad I kept my sweet little sanguine ec


----------



## agalarowicz

My one and only bal for the next 15 months.


----------



## justpeachy4397




----------



## angelastoel

my Rouge Vif in action!!!


----------



## Rafaela G.




----------



## purses & pugs

08 black moto jacket & 12 Gris Ciment mSGH City


----------



## kiwishopper

Anthracite City wht RGGH


----------



## CharlotteJess

My first post here, with my 2009 canvas+leather city


----------



## lolitablue

Inspired by a fellow tpfer blog, at work wearing my Aqua City with GGH.

Dress and shirt:  Banana Republic
Necklace and ring: too old to remember
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Batik Python No Prive


----------



## angelastoel

my rouge Vif once again!!!


----------



## susieserb

Pink Bubblegum agnu city with GGH.


----------



## susieserb

06 Lilac Work BRH:


----------



## susieserb

11 Grenadine Work GSH:


----------



## bagfashionista




----------



## candlemist

My first bal


----------



## Valerka

with my 2011 GSH City in Mimosa color (electric yellow)


----------



## angelastoel

Me and my '05 black rh city


----------



## AuntieMame

My very touristy, husband taking a quick photo of me, rethinking that top choice, _awkward _photo of me and my First Coq Bal in Times Square.


----------



## cat1967




----------



## cat1967




----------



## delmilano

09 navy jacket & 02 fbf


----------



## kiwishopper

Moutard Velo and I in the city! More pictures are on my blog!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Emerald Work as my laptop bag...*






*with Rebecca Minkoff Magenta Croc MAM...*


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## kirsten

My new 2012 black mini pompon. I love this bag! I'm 5'8" for reference.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## LostInBal

Hi ladies, hope you´re doing ok..

Today with my beloved 03 black city ph


----------



## dannkat

One of my favorite bal, officier city!!!






Sent from my iPad2 using PurseForum


----------



## aprillsrin

Me wearing my one year old beloved GGH part time )




Oh and that's me in cartoon version lol.


----------



## sharilie




----------



## azsun




----------



## LostInBal

Today, wearing my 06 rouille week!


----------



## delmilano

Black with silver zips jacket with 06 gris foncé twiggy





08 grey with the same bag


----------



## butterfly_baby




----------



## designerdiva40

First day out with Miss DV City


----------



## lolakitten

Rose Bruyere on a rainy day out from our hotel room...


----------



## kiwishopper

Orange Brule and I in front of a spanish looking building in our neighbourhood! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## kringey

Anthra GGH work..


----------



## ehemelay

'12 Anthracite RH Kraft

(heading for the airport)


----------



## purses & pugs

Here are some pics from my holiday in Barcelona with Tomato RH City, Gris Ciment mSGH City and 08 grey moto. 
(more pics on my blog if you like to see)


----------



## purses & pugs

And one more with BL SGH TT bracelet and baby


----------



## boarbb

*With my 2012 Bleu Indigo :3*


----------



## icecreamom

This morning. Commencement day!
LE DV Envelope GGH12


----------



## Balvert

Rose Bruyeree mRRGH Work.


----------



## angelastoel

me and my borrowed RGGH City, I traded B-bags with a friend for one week (she now has my taupe city), so now I have this beauty!!!!


----------



## boarbb




----------



## Jenny Lauren

My Galet Giant City with Silver Hardware.


----------



## Fashion1

07 or 08 natural ? GGH Part Time and Praline RGGH Triple Tour Bracelet at a hotel room on a recent business trip.


----------



## mustangsammy

It's been a while since I've visited this thread, everyone is looking fabulous!
Here's my Giant Hip and Cropped motto jacket after last night's Drake concert. 






Thanks for letting me share


----------



## ehemelay

'10 Black RH Velo


----------



## lolakitten

Shopping w/ RB City


----------



## just1morebag

me out n about w/ my new to me,,, emaculate conditon,,,tomatoe work rh!!!! LOVE!!!






& at home sporting her new crystal skull  gosh i love this bag!!!!!


----------



## sofaa

Browsing in H&M with my '07 Ivory in GSH


----------



## Honeylicious

*me in Bangkok with my FW 2010 RH City*


----------



## dyyong




----------



## princessdoll

got a new mini ponpon =)


----------



## agirlinboston

Balenciaga


----------



## jeszica

Going to work


----------



## LostInBal

05 grey city


----------



## sabrunka

Me and my Anthra GSH work!


----------



## Nyanko

classic city coquelicot


----------



## cali_to_ny

Argent fonce town


----------



## lolakitten

Mothers day outfit w/ rose bruyere city


----------



## redheadgirl

dark violet GGH PT on my birthday...just left the balenciaga store!


----------



## angelastoel

me and the taupe city:


----------



## Jenny Lauren

My Balenciaga Seigle City with Rose Gold Giant Hardware.


----------



## londondolly

Envelope Clutch in DV with GGH12


----------



## Loveheart

In the office (don't look at the mess, we are renovating!) with my Day DN GSH








Out shopping with my Work Atlantique RGGH


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Another photo of my Seigle with Rose Gold Giant Hardware.


----------



## designerdiva40

I used my sang work for the first time in months & forgotten how gorgeous the colour is.


----------



## bag'hem all

Took my Quilted Black Moto Jacket with me to Paris- from Paris with &#10084;&#128151;


----------



## designerdiva40




----------



## yinnie

I love Bal booties!


----------



## Elsie87

Black City:


----------



## angelastoel

wearing my GSH flat clutch:


----------



## designerdiva40

First outing with Papyrus PT......I love this colour & it will be a fabulous summer bag.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

My Galet City with Giant Silver Hardware.


----------



## imlvholic

I'm so in love w/ this color combo right now... DV GRH CITY...


----------



## jennie_iva

Here is my 2012 black velo in mini rggh. Love the adjustable strap. For reference i'm 5'4" and this is the last hole of the strap.


----------



## angelastoel

me and my taupe '05 city:


----------



## jayne01

Anthra Velo:


----------



## PinayRN

my 2012 Black City mgshw in the firing range with me


----------



## virginiaalamode

Balenciaga bag (obvs)
Christian Louboutin Fred flats
Current/ Elliott jeans
more pics/ details on my blog


----------



## BRITT

Balenciaga vert poker day.


----------



## ehemelay

'11 Anthra RH Day

Great leather on this bag!  Reminds me of a Plomb City I let go of a couple of years ago... it has a sort of faint iridescent quality.


----------



## kiwishopper

OB City with RH  More pictures are on my blog


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sapphire PT


----------



## designerdiva40

Vert Poker City RGGHW


----------



## Honeylicious

shoppin with my RH City, am buying this dress~


----------



## ririan

Me n my cyclamen giant city today  its Monday n I badly need that pop of color!!


----------



## glamourdoll.

Me with my RH Blue Lavande city


----------



## Rema85

Me with my pivoine rosegold city in Nice and Cannes last week:


----------



## Elsie87

Bouton d'or floral City:


----------



## CaptainMandy

Although have several brands, but BAL still b my favo. Black city on me..


----------



## kiwishopper

Anthracite Cith with RGGH at the Palace of Arts in San Fransisco, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## mlacsamana

Here's my B-Bag City RGGH in Papyrus at Universal Studios Singapore! =D


----------



## designerdiva40

Shopping with Vert Poker City.


----------



## Charlie.v11

Today with my twiggy (but I don't know the name of the color :s)


----------



## kiwishopper

At University of Stanford with again anthra City RGGH, more pictures on my blog


----------



## tearsintokyo

more photos here

Balenciaga 2012 Anthracite City


----------



## MissLaraDL

Shopping afternoon and introdicing my Velo to the world!!!!


----------



## bag'hem all

It's nice to be back and seeing all of your lovely bbags &#128525;


----------



## ganis_r

lov it..this is my firs b bag..balenciaga day classic with olive colour

hopefully i can get my pt..hihihi


----------



## barkcheejai

With my Black City golden hardware taken at Guildford, UK


----------



## tearsintokyo

or here (parka + tank + lace shorts)


----------



## sodapop21

my new bal bag : cyclade day


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Once again, my Balenciaga Seigle City with Rose Gold Giant Hardware.


----------



## sheanabelle

two random days with black RH velo...


----------



## sheanabelle

[/IMG]


----------



## kiwishopper

2010 Outremer City with RH and I over the weekend  More pictures are on my blog


----------



## designerdiva40

Decided to have a very bright day & VP City certainly brightened up my day


----------



## drati

Acier folk with navy 09 moto


----------



## tcts0312

A day out with my lovely rgh coquelicot first


----------



## pixiejenna

Nothing fancy just running errands today. . .


----------



## Shivadiva

My militaire City


----------



## giorgiataz

balenciaga  part time pale magenta gsh
balenciaga city turchese gsh
balenciaga handle clutch ruby ggh
balenciaga  work ametista rh 
balenciaga weekender pommier gsh


----------



## rya0209

My red hot date with Pourpre Covered Giant Hardware


----------



## BRITT

My still new to me VP day


----------



## sharilie

Black RGGH PT


----------



## kiwishopper

Moutard Velo with RH and I yesterday  More pictures are on my blog


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My Bal City 09


----------



## Tokyo

08 Black Moto Jacket and 07 Sienna Clutch


----------



## designerdiva40

I'm having a rock chick day today......you can't see but I'm also wearing my bicker boots
Bal jacket & GSHW City in black


----------



## virginiaalamode

I have a small collection of Bals - I own 5, plus my mom has one which I'd like to steal  - but my favorite is this one. It's so roomy and really great for work.

It's backwards in this photo, but you get the idea.


----------



## JoA

cute! I also checked out your pictures on your blog. gorgeous! Jo Ann 



tearsintokyo said:


> more photos here
> 
> Balenciaga 2012 Anthracite City


----------



## kiwishopper

Moutard Velo again, love this bag especially for all the summer outfits! Also including wearing it with the strap long on one side (strap not adjustable), I am 163.5cm about 5'4.
More pictures are on my blog


----------



## designerdiva40

Yesterday & today wearing my new Bal jacket.


----------



## Tallulah187

Here I am tonight with my 2012 VG Velo after a Bday party.


----------



## ehemelay

'12 Anthra RH Kraft

I've been using this as my travel bag non-stop for the past couple of months and love it!  The leather is breaking in and getting slouchier everyday, and the more broken-in it gets, the smaller it looks (more purse-like, but still holds a ton).


----------



## PurseLoveSF

2010 Outremer SGH Hip


----------



## airina666

With my Atlantique City RGGH


----------



## Martsina

Very lovely bbag in this post! Here my blue paon sgh city! I  it!!!


----------



## tearsintokyo

or here


----------



## sheanabelle

navy '05 first


----------



## diana27arvi

My one and only Balenciaga &#10084;


----------



## diana27arvi




----------



## Dragela

My darling wearing the Bal Giant Hip Pochette


----------



## nurzy hamzy

sorry forgot to attach the photo, me wit my Bal First in Nuage went to dinner last nite...


----------



## jpenriquez82

A day trip to Disneyland Paris with my DD & my Balenciaga '08 Sapphire Part Time


----------



## bag'hem all

10 Khaki Moto Jacket and Pumpkin PH Purse
Black Quilted Moto Jacket


----------



## kiwishopper

Orange Brule RH City, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Love my new '12 Black City!


----------



## jroos

My black work Year?? Maybe 2008?




Purple city


----------



## tearsintokyo

or here


----------



## ceedoan

my very first bal! 08 PM City w/ GSW


----------



## mskatren

2012 Black Town RH


----------



## jazzye

Love the gorgeous colour of Coquelicot!


----------



## delmilano

02 fbf & black jacket with silver zips


----------



## imlvholic

Coquelicot City


----------



## pourprelover

bleu atlantique pt rh


----------



## kiwishopper

Outremer City out for a stroll near sunset, more pictures are on my blog!


----------



## Ladylu1

Me and my Work rh Cumin ...
More photos here:
http://shoppingstyle-elena.blogspot.com.es/2012/07/capeando-el-temporal.html


----------



## travelerscloset

*With Orange Brulee Work...*


----------



## Harper Quinn

Gris Poivre mrgh part-time


----------



## sheanabelle

my friend modeling my coq' city...


----------



## benberrybear

Posing the Bal a gal could ask for!


----------



## travelerscloset

*It was a Balenciaga weekend  
Carried 07 Pine City to the mall to buy screen protector for our Nikon camera...*


----------



## jsc6

GGH city


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

me and my beloved gp city


----------



## Honeylicious

At my friend's wedding with my RH City


----------



## AnastasiaLilith

GRGH Bleu Lavande Velo


----------



## Ladylu1

Work rh cumin...

More photos in my blog

xxxx


----------



## bag in black

today with my City Anthra RH


----------



## nicole2730

okay, technically NOT a bag but still FAB!
Bal *glove espadrilles*, just delivered from Bluefly. i wanted to HATE them but unfortunately, i am deeply inlove...


----------



## karolinemk

Taking my new Outremer City out for a walk! I'm so in love with the color


----------



## ehemelay

It's huge like a Weekender, so I typically use my '12 Anthra RH Kraft as a carry-on bag, but today I had a lot of errands to do and needed to drag nearly a full suitcase-worth of stuff with me... so I carried it as a purse.

The handle drop is longer than a PT or Weekender; it fits really nicely on my shoulder.  Love this bag!!


----------



## littlerock

*Hello lovely ladies (and gents!)

We are tweaking a forum rule. From now on, blogs can be linked in signatures only. Please do not link to your blog twice via the body of the post. Any blogs linked in the body of the post will be removed. Thank you in advance. 

** Should you have a question about this new guideline, please start a thread in feedback or PM a mod/ admin. This is a pictures only thread and any responses will have to be deleted. We just wanted to give everyone a fair heads up to this change.

Thank you!*


----------



## Susan Lee

Been a while since I posted mod shots-this isnt the best photo but I had to show off my new beauty-Atlantique RGGH City!! Thanks again to my seller Jojo for finding me this rare gem! Long live GH 21!!


----------



## brunettetiger

My beloved 07 Pine GGH City!


----------



## tearsintokyo

stylestalker tank, ksubi jeans, steve madden sandals and balenciaga parttime

visit blog for more photos


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Black Envelope Clutch with Silver Giant Hardware.


----------



## kiwishopper

Orange Brule RH City out on a sunny late afternoon stroll


----------



## dragonette

Sorbet came with me to Bangkok for a weekend of food and shopping!


----------



## Nekko




----------



## Shpink

Gris ciment - triple tour bracelet & cuff bracelet
Dark Knight in rggh 12 Env clutch (couldn't help a snapshot with my friend's lovely clutch!)
Orange Brule in giant 21 rggh Env clutch (my newest addition!)

Hope you like the pics! Happy to share!


----------



## Shpink

This is mid-day rggh 21 in anthracite.


----------



## missybal

a lovely coq EC in RGGH all ready to accompany me through a girls' nightout


----------



## sammie225

white balenciaga city today


----------



## Lexia1157

black city 2011


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

My very first BBag PT in Bleu Cobalt!


----------



## dolali

Out with my new (to me ) City in Ink shopping for outfits to go with her


----------



## Shpink

A pop of red to brighten up everyone's blue Monday!


----------



## Honeylicious

me & my black City


----------



## nurzy hamzy

first in nuage


----------



## lisahopkins

2005 teal mens day PH


----------



## delmilano

^^Like the men's day style on you Lisahopkins, very nice in teal.
Here is my 06 gris foncé twiggy with my IRO jacket


----------



## MrsJstar

^^Wooo I love the IRO on you!! I just sent back the bright blue cause the fit wasn't great on me!! Now I want that burnt orange one you're wearing!! 
Anyway, here is my Dark Violet '12 City!! PS. We're at Chucky Cheese so don't mind the background lol!


----------



## kiwishopper

I "only" am down to 3 Bals (waiting on the 4th one from Erica). Here is one of the 3, trusty Orange Brule RH City


----------



## Shpink

Just to share a couple of pics taken yesterday.
Orange Brule & newly acquired Cyclamen giant 21 in rggh.
Added some lil "props" too.


----------



## Nanaz

My beloved Sanguine Work. LOVE this bag.


----------



## pixiejenna

running around downtown with my burgundy hamilton


----------



## Dragela

My Giant Town Black =)


----------



## karolinemk

This outfit is from a couple of weeks ago but anyway..


----------



## missybal

coq EC out on a sunny sat 
and just to share 1 of my all time fav work bag, gris ciment mRGGH city


----------



## angelastoel

Haven't posted here for awhile (cheated on Celine and Proenza Schouler, but still love my bbags so much!!!!!)


----------



## Machick333

Yesterday with my velo


----------



## Shpink

Brought my cyclamen clutch out for the 1st time!
How do you like the colour?


----------



## tinad2004

my beautiful 2010 Sang SGH


----------



## kiwishopper

Outremer RH City


----------



## sammie225

glad it's not raining,so i can take out my white city more often


----------



## missybal

hope my little mangue city in mGSH could brighten up everyone mood through the midweek...


----------



## butterfly_baby

2012 black rh city


----------



## Markymark7

Sorry to intrude pretty ladies but I just want to share my BBags so that you could get inspired to get your men one.hehe. I'll post two for the meantime 1) Classique Clip L in Poker Fonce and 2.) Squash S in Dark Night. Enjoy


----------



## ehemelay

Nothing beats a Black RH City.  Mine's from S/S '09.


----------



## angelastoel

me and my taupe '05 city:


----------



## luckybiscuit

Bought this in Las vegas!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Black City - anni present from hubby!


----------



## butterfly_baby

Anthra RGGH Work


----------



## angelastoel

wearing my '05 taupe again...


----------



## nurzy hamzy

me wit my first b bag


----------



## Markymark7

Here's a picture of my clip and my squash when I took them out for a spin together.


----------



## Markymark7

For those who doubt the power of a Balenciaga bag on a guy, here's some pics of my nylon and camel leather Black Folder from the Fall/Winter 2010 collection (see http://world.balenciaga.com/en_US/s...s/men/travel/balenciaga-folder_804451816.html).  So ladies, it is time to have your men carry a bbag.


----------



## tearsintokyo




----------



## johannamaria

Wearing my mini pompom excuse me for the bad quality of my pic...
But still her beauty shines true


----------



## lisahopkins

2005 Teal Mens Day & 2010 Tempete Moto


----------



## kiwishopper

I traded my Moutard for the Mangue. Here is Miss Mangue and her first day out (from my blog)


----------



## Shpink

Vieux rose City in giant 21 gold hw.


----------



## Lexia1157

working Friday is end ! LOL going chill with friends and City of course ! Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## sharilie

Today with my AG Work


----------



## Delta912




----------



## schadenfreude

GGH black City.


----------



## kiwishopper

My favourite Balenciaga blue Outremer City (via Instagram)


----------



## diana27arvi




----------



## missybal

mysterious dark knight velo (mRGGH) 
haf a great wkend ahead ppl


----------



## travelerscloset

*Carried Orange Brulee Work a couple of days ago...*


----------



## bittenbythebag

Ms. 2004 Blue Jean City went shopping for some comfy shoes and she's narrowing down her selection between...



Yosi Samra patent blue






Or Yosi Samra grey snake skin



And the winner is...


----------



## butterfly_baby

love my black 2012 city more and more


----------



## French75

Some pics with my beloved and super old 2003 Blue Jean city in New York yesterday 
This is the used one (for those who remember that I also had the chance to find a mint blue jean city thanks to our dear Corey )


----------



## butterfly_baby

here's my Anthra Work 2011. If you can spot it..haha


----------



## aprillsrin

Nobody wears First anymore?  '10 bois de rose.




I hope the pic is not too big.


----------



## PerfectShoe

Love my clutch! Walked to Macy's on State St. today to buy some specialty soap.  Love my specialty soap as ridiculous as it sounds!


----------



## dragonette

The traveling Pompons!

1) Sorbet regular PP as my flight bag.

2) Black MPP for rainy days.

3) Rose Thulian MPP for beautiful days.


----------



## kiwishopper

Wearing my favourite Balenciaga blue, the Outremer


----------



## mirabellesmile

This brown city is so versatile. From day, to night, to London, Lourdes, Paris and Barcelona. I never leave home without it when I travel.


----------



## aprillsrin

Went out with GGH PT on a rainy day.


----------



## bittenbythebag

My 2003 Blue Jean City.  First time to go out after a dose of moisturising and Apple water repellant treatment which was just lucky because going back to the car, it drizzled and Ms. Blue Jean got a bit wet.  Thanks to the treatment , no water marks after the rain!


----------



## mirabellesmile

phuket w my B


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Balenciaga Galet Giant City


----------



## Baby V

[/attach

Bleu Lavande with RGH Work, Envelope Clutch with GSH Black, Envelope Clutch with RGH Praline.

Thank you for looking!


----------



## missybal

versatile anthra work n coq city out for a date!


----------



## delmilano

My beloved 03 Weekender.


----------



## Monppei

i heard that some people dont like the color of rose blush..i was a bit hesitated when i placed the order, good thing is that i love it when i saw it in my hands


----------



## kiwishopper

Me and my *Mango* yesterday


----------



## miu miu1

Vieux Rose GGH City


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Me and my 07 Plomb city heading out to lunch.


----------



## Gwinkwink21

Me and my little red B


----------



## justpeachy4397

My first day bag


----------



## Cari284

Well, this is not me but I managed to capture a few Balenciagas in the streets of Paris with my camera


----------



## tearsintokyo

city in anthracite


----------



## MrsJstar

My coquelicot city!! Feelin patriotic!! Red, White and Blue!!!


----------



## PinkyPop

My Day bag in cobalt bleu.


----------



## MrsJstar

Cocq city again!! Love this color!!!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my cumin day again


----------



## rachelkitty

With my dear friend & my 2012 black Papier A4


----------



## lisahopkins

Gris Tarmac mGSH Day


----------



## johannamaria

Today Im wearing black and my Balenciaga Suede City CHW with my Steve Madden animal print flats 
Nice day y'all


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Black RGGH City, my first time taking her out *pure love*


----------



## Cshotcoco

Bal City Red


----------



## tearsintokyo

anthracite city for work


----------



## Fashion1

A few days ago with 2011 RGGH Coq Part Time


----------



## Ellapretty

Meeting some friends for lunch with my black city bal:


----------



## aprillsrin

Sorbet pt. 
Owned her for 2 days and decided to send her back.


----------



## nataliaa

Wearing my Velo in suede, not sure about the color..


----------



## Selene29

with my GSH grenadine work, all are work outfits.


----------



## Selene29

with my GGH black city, all are perfect work-to-date outfits.  having my black city in my arms always make my day.


----------



## rachelkitty

Rose gold triple tour bracelet!!


----------



## steph22

With my black City today.


----------



## rachelkitty

Do my doggy's modeling pics count? 
Black RG TT sz Small


----------



## justpeachy4397

black city


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my black city again!


----------



## LibJames

Beautiful ^

Here's me and my baby truffle cuddling and watching Project Runway!


----------



## purses & pugs

Haven't been here in a long time now, hope you haven't forgotten all about me. Here are a few pics from my 5 week vacation in Spain we recently came back from 

Outside the house/apartment we rented in the coziest little street in a small city called Nerja, with Moutarde RH City





Coquelicot SGH City and TT bracelet





Coq SGH City, Bleu Lavande SGH TT, Bal sandals & sunnies





Black RGGH Town & Bal sunnies





Moutarde RH City


----------



## PrincessBal

RHW Anthracite City in Paris


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Marine PT GSH!


----------



## rachelkitty

Brunch on the beach w/ hubby, Bleu Indigo GSH City, NEW White Bobble , and Black RG TT


----------



## kiwishopper

Mangue City with a somewhat autumn outfit


----------



## aprillsrin

with the lovely rose bruyere


----------



## oOChuChuOo

I  my Black RGGH City too much!


----------



## justpeachy4397

So many gorgeous photos on here.. you ladies look straight out of a magazine!
Here's my black city today


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my black city...again


----------



## Bridgit66

Cyclamen City oh how I love pink!! (sorry for the blurry pic)


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Black City


----------



## lizz

Poker Fonce city


----------



## Ellapretty

With my black city bal & black boots.


----------



## MrsJstar

Love all your pics guys!!  Here's my new Mangue RH City!! Looove the color! 









Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## swhao907




----------



## Honeylicious

_with my Rose Bruyere PT _


----------



## justpeachy4397

Have been using my black city pretty non-stop lately


----------



## gargoy153

This is my favourite pic with my black WORK ^^


----------



## Bag_wifey

Mango top & trousers
Marks & Spencer sandals


----------



## lisahopkins

Black with black zips moto and black maxi twiggy


----------



## xha

My GSH Black City


----------



## itsMisterC

With my new Work Noir GSH


----------



## pzammie

My new Gris Tarmac Flat Handle Clutch w/ mRGGH


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Aqua City GGH


----------



## tigerlook

My new 2012 Gris Tarmac City RH


----------



## mai-mai

My vert thyme pt rh 2007


----------



## Honeylicious

showing my bag when it's empty and with my stuff inside


----------



## Dearest girl

Here is my black city ggh


----------



## mai-mai

My city rh pourpre2009


----------



## leerow




----------



## Ellapretty

Going to a conference with my black City bag.


----------



## PrincessBal

Here is another shot of my Balenciaga anthracite city


----------



## HeartMyMJs

At Target wearing my new rose thulian city.


----------



## nrea20001

My first outfit using my new Sahara City RGGH


----------



## kiwishopper

OB City with these golden autumn leaves


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone! Here's my black city today


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## licforever

Mango Town


----------



## MrsJstar

My fav Bal!! My 'new' Outremer City!! It's much brighter than the pic shows!


----------



## dragonette

Rose Bruyere MPP today


----------



## kiwishopper

More golden leaves with anthracite rggh city, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## sodapop21

my new balenciaga pompoin gianthttp://[url=http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/divers/imgp3609,d97ceffd4c93ae9a27990ed2a4b79a5d.jpg.html]free0.hiboox.com/images/4412/d97ceffd4c93ae9a27990ed2a4b79a5d.jpg[/URL]


----------



## delmilano

My GSH flat clutch


----------



## sodapop21

i try again to insert a pic:  blue layette pompon


----------



## nataliaa

Wearing my Balenciaga Velo in suede leather and my lovely Acne Velocite jacket


----------



## aprillsrin

Out with my all time favorite Black GGH pt.


----------



## Nanaz

Perfect day with my GGH Black City.


----------



## johannamaria

Went to Rome ... 
Wearing my Bal mini pompon Black RHW


----------



## Nanaz

GGH Black City again.


----------



## pixiejenna

Running around downtown and had several bal sightings!


----------



## Honeylicious

*rose bruyere PT*


----------



## just1morebag

My all time favorite bal bleu lav work !!! Workn!!


----------



## dragonette

Rose Thulian MPP


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## kiwishopper

Here is me again with my Anthracite City  More pictures are on my blog.


----------



## itsMisterC

At work with my work noir gsh


----------



## ysl1905

Getting ready for lunch!


----------



## mashencja

Papyrus baby


----------



## travelerscloset

Pine City


----------



## tearsintokyo




----------



## pinoko24

Balenciaga cobalt blue city with G12 rose gold hardware


----------



## glossie

and since it's out of the dust bag, i'd wear it for a bit more before it goes into hiding again for the next 2 years.


----------



## Dedi

This is the Prada turchese bag I use when traveling. This was in Madrid.


----------



## dragonette

Rose Thulian MPP and Black Moto


----------



## Honeylicious

*not me but my bf carrying my anthracite Work *


----------



## Luv n bags

First time posting here!

Using my  '06 Rouge VIF City all week!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Black city


----------



## BDgirl

Me & my nuage rggh city ..It's not easy capturingher real color


----------



## Katkashmir

Here's my new 2012 Mini City in Thulian Rose, and a crazy photo of me with my new bag.


----------



## jooon

Couldn't decide which bag to use today. Tried 3 on and finally decided on...

#1 - Black GGH City
#2 - Automne GSH Flat Clutch
#3 - Rouge Theatre RH Twiggy

... my precious RT Twiggy!! OMG it's so soft I can't stop fondling it!


----------



## MarieG

Looking fab, ladies! 

Here are some of my recent ones:

'05 Turquoise City





'05 Apple Green City





'08 Black City


----------



## Ellapretty

It's been a while since I carried my Sahara first...I only use it if I'm not wearing denim (to prevent color transfer, I'm paranoid!)


----------



## AnmaMD

Going out for a bit of Sunday shopping with my City rose bruyere w/ rosegold giant12hw.


----------



## dragonette

Lagon MPP with me in Bangkok


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my black city.... again!


----------



## Bisoux78

Jacket - Zara's
Jeans - Levis
Shirt - Mango
Bag - Bal City RH in Cassis


----------



## dragonette

Same getup but with black tee. Lagon MPP again.


----------



## dragonette

Lagon MPP out for dinner with my fave silk dress


----------



## francyFG

Today I'm carrying my black gsh pt


----------



## Nanaz

GSH Tempete City


----------



## Lexia1157

random photo during HK trip in November  Black City 2012


----------



## kiwishopper

My beloved Outremer City, more picture are on my blog


----------



## pixiejenna

I bought a new pair of boots which are brown and gold, they inspired me to bring my rarely used mogano ggh work out to match(kind of lol).


----------



## crumpy

My coquelicot city in mini giant rggh.


----------



## WildPinkFairy

Me and mylovely cassis city today


----------



## Shivadiva

My gris tarmac City with silver Giant 12


----------



## lisahopkins

Gris Tarmac day mGSH & 2010 Tempete moto


----------



## Honeylicious

*Saturday lunch with my rose bruyere PT *


----------



## trancequeen

Officier PT RH


----------



## pixiejenna

Took my ggh mogano work out again, now that's twice in one week!


----------



## kiwishopper

New to me 2011 Coquelicot RH City (more pictures are on my blog)


----------



## turquoisedreams

this is also my avatar but whatever! haha


----------



## boarbb

Wearing my 2012 Bleu Indigo :3


----------



## diana27arvi

Me and my one and only Bal love 






More on the blog: http://www.xoxodiana.com/2012/12/hi-everyone-todays-post-is-very-special.html


----------



## hippie_ippie

My first time posting a photo here! And this is my first Bal in Giant City RH, Gris Tarmac.

Not a very popular colour, but I feel it's not as boring as black but yet very chic and neutral for matching!

More photos to be uploaded


----------



## jtcates

hello. i just would like to share a nice pic of me and my first ever balenciaga city bag G21 with rose gold hardware =)


----------



## kiwishopper

Coquelitcot City today, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## dragonette

Yesterday, out with Glycine MPP


----------



## justpeachy4397

Black city


----------



## rivadizzles

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dzqkidyyxs8a7ch/IMG_1277.JPG

My Balenciaga City in Anthracite (looks more like black though..)


----------



## tearsintokyo

balenciaga anthracite


----------



## kath00

PT GGH in Papyrus.


----------



## LostInBal

Hello gals! Here I come with my 05 navy city 






and 03 BC ph


----------



## kiwishopper

Wearing my Havana Bal moto jacket today on a sunny but chilly day (per my blog)


----------



## sheanabelle

happy new year!


----------



## jvbaby

Me and my sister , matching outfits with Anthracite Velo and Black City.


----------



## bag'hem all

It has been a while since i have posted here. But still a loyal fan of Bals. So here goes, pardon the picture overload!

happy New Year!

Militaire Moto Jacket




Cyclade RH PT




Gris Tarmac Mini City




Gris Tarmac mini City and mini mini




Black Papier A4




05 Black RH City




O5 Blue Indigo




Coq RGGH City


----------



## sammytheMUA

My First balenciaga bag, love love it!


----------



## kiwishopper

Street look with coquelicot city today (from my blog)


----------



## atlantis123

My first balenciaga bag POKER FONCE in rose gold hardware!


----------



## xxCJLYNxx

My First Balenciaga in JACINTHE!


----------



## CaptainMandy

Join the upstairs Poker fonce PT G12 rose gold.. Welcome my 1st part time!


----------



## Stacy31

2012 Bal City~cumin


----------



## PinkPeonies

2010 BDR Town with my DIY shortened straps.


----------



## Bisoux78

Jacynthe City RH


----------



## kiwishopper

Anthracite City with RGGH on a freezing day (from my blog)


----------



## kiwishopper

Close up picture of my Anthracit City with RGGH (my is from 2011)


----------



## just1morebag

Cherry red work & gypsy soule ariats,,, yippee ky yay!!! it was just my BDAY,,, just turned 50!!!! IM REALLY TRYING TO DRESS MY AGE,,,,, NOT ,,,,


----------



## dragonette

just1morebag, Happy birthday girl!!! You are truly one gorgeous lady!

Here are a few of mine accumulated for a while...


----------



## purses & pugs

From my Instagram, Tempete SGH City and Gris Ciment GGH triple tour


----------



## jaslee

My Gold HW City & I at Strand Bookstore:


----------



## fainneyx

My first B in Vert Poker! S/S 2012, totally in love!


----------



## kiwishopper

Coquelicot RH City (from my blog)


----------



## pixiejenna

This isn't me but my neice, the Nordies at the mall close to them now has Bbags. Every time I visit them I make them go downtown to pioneer place mall so I can check out the Bbags lol. So they got excited when the saw that they now have Bbags at Washington square mall and had to show me. It was so cute I had to share!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Me today, not sure yet what colour & year this bag is yet, but it's a PH City & very pretty 
(Couldn't resist adding a butt shot)


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Heading back home after a sucky day at work  thankfully I had my precious Black RGGH with me to cheer me up!


----------



## machihazel

Here's my beautiful PT Classic. Love her to death!


----------



## princessdoll

My first in rggh


----------



## Fashion1

Today with 2005 Black City.


----------



## dragonette

Sorbet Pompon, my first love


----------



## CaptainMandy

- 2012 Hamilton brozon city w/ velo strap

- 2012 Hamilton brozon velo w/ city strap

- 2012 poker fonce classic hip


----------



## sukidoo

My Balenciaga City Giant Brogues in eggplant.


----------



## purses & pugs

Gris Ciment mSGH City and black SGH triple tour


----------



## msPing

My trusty and staple anthracite city


----------



## Dayzley

My New Bal Velo G21 in anthracite. I love my Velo!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Ardoise GSH work!


----------



## cityoflight

*Giant Bracelet and Papier A4*


----------



## lisahopkins

Ink purse and skinny quilted 2 tone moto


----------



## justpeachy4397

^^Lisa, this is such a killer combo. 

Here's my wrinkly velo today:


----------



## dragonette

Two nights ago with my moto and Cassis MPP


----------



## PinkPeonies

Frolicking in the sun with my Black GSH City.


----------



## nataliaa

Balenciaga Velo in suede, not sure about the color name


----------



## sammie225

My white balenciaga city


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here is a photo of my gris tarmac clutch. A few people had asked for better photos (my last ones were taken via iphone at night). This photo is more true to color. Loving this grey (and this style!)


----------



## Mellee

Relaxing with my anthracite giant city:


----------



## May_A

With my first bal ever black city rggh  while helping my husband with his photography homework


----------



## May_A

Thank you BDgirl for the warm welcome  

I do love the giant hardware, I bought the dark violet part time with mRGH at the same time as the city but decided I wanted g21 so I tracked down the last DV GGH in the US and exchanged it. I love it so much even though it's a Velo (was not excited about that at first but I love it now). 

Do you know why I can't create a thread? I wanted to post this in a my own thread ^_^


----------



## kiwishopper

I seem to wear alot of anthra city rggh in the winter! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## PinkPeonies

My Gris Poivre Hamilton came out to an art gallery with me today.


----------



## lisahopkins

Black maxi twiggy


----------



## bbagsforever

My classic Balenciaga city...love this bag!


----------



## cityoflight

*moto jacket*


----------



## justpeachy4397

This velo has quickly (and unexpectedly) become my favorite bag. It's not only pretty, but one of the most functional bags I own.


----------



## just1morebag

My tomatoe work goes perfect w/ my sh#t kickers! !&#9825;,,,, wouldnt u say??


----------



## justpeachy4397

^^your tomato is gorgeous! Carrying my gris tarmac clutch today:


----------



## sep

Vert Thyme Part Time GGH


----------



## PinkPeonies

sep, I love the bag, but I'm inlove with your nails and rings more 

Here I am on my recent trip to Melbourne with Miss Suede City and checking out the goodies at Miss Louise.


----------



## kiwishopper

Orange Brule City, it looks alot like the new Tangerine eh? Picture is from my blog


----------



## Dragela

Tangerine PT GGH (s/s 2013)


----------



## jeszica

Framboise EC


----------



## daughtybag

Out for dinner with my bal city!


----------



## Elsie87

Casual Sunday with my First in electric blue:


----------



## Elsie87

With my PT in anthracite:


----------



## bbagsforever

Pic with my beloved Balenciaga city!


----------



## bgyoshi

Out shopping with my 2007 black first that's still one of my fave bags


----------



## heavenlyn

With my coquelicot city


----------



## st.love

My White RH City


----------



## karolinemk

With my beloved Balenciaga City in outremer


----------



## justpeachy4397

My beloved velo... which might be replacing the city as my favorite style!


----------



## jaslee

My City and I


----------



## gagabag

Murier strategy keeping me company at work


----------



## PinkPeonies

gagabag, I've always been curious of the Strategy, it looks so roomy. Yours is beautiful. 

Here I am with my City again.


----------



## telavivit

Today in Tel Aviv with my Giant City.


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

Last night before watching a concert with my Balenciaga city.


----------



## telavivit

Here are pictures from this afternoon, on my way back from school with my Anthracite Giant City.


----------



## bbagsforever

My friend and her classic Balenciaga City bag


----------



## kiwishopper

Still using my Orange Brule City, more pictures will be up on my blog on Friday


----------



## sophiebed

I'm new to the Balenciaga forum, I just got my first one the other day (thank you, tax refund! lol). Here I am with my Classic City in Bleu Mineral. I am in LOVE with it!


----------



## telavivit

Out to diner with my boyfriend yesterday with Envelope Clutch in Blue Cobalt.


----------



## cfca22

My PT doing some shopping


----------



## PinkPeonies

Sorbet Flat Clutch to brighten up a dreary Friday afternoon.


----------



## bagloverny

With my first ever Bal! Ardoise RGGH City!


----------



## FashionFeverNL

Very first outfit with my very first designer bag! So happy!


----------



## sodapop21

my pompon in blue layette


----------



## xJOLE

My 2011 RH City in black:


----------



## delmilano

My FBF and grey bal biker


----------



## sandc

First outing with my new City. Shopping with some coffee.


----------



## kennedyflair

My black town!


----------



## yellowbee

bright red


----------



## sophiebed

With my Classic City in Bleu Mineral at the Getty Museum on Saturday.


----------



## agalarowicz

my little oldie


----------



## sammie225

black rrgh city 
love this bag
excuse the bad lightning


----------



## leganne

black rh city


----------



## sophiebed

Yesterday with my one and only BBag.


----------



## Nanaz

Beige Moto Jacket. LOVE.


----------



## PinkPeonies

It feels like I never leave home without Balenciaga  

*Suede City*








*Sorbet Flat Clutch*


----------



## Bornsocialite26

the best sling from balenciaga I have ever had, the best mommy bag that is


----------



## sandc

Black city went with me for a tour of Pixar (we are lucky enough to have a friend work there and take us around)






Kitty!


----------



## bagloverny

Went away to a B&B for the weekend and found that my Balenciaga goes with everything


----------



## bagloverny

Couldn't post this pic with my previous msg


----------



## sophiebed

With my Classic City in bleu mineral at LACMA today.


----------



## agalarowicz

never thought that i would sport the courier. perfect for travel!


----------



## pquiles

Blurry iPad shot of my GGH city and me.  Wish I could upload better photos from my phone... But tPF app isn't working well for me.


----------



## pquiles

This is a better photo...
 BAL Coquielot (sp) GGH city.


----------



## i_heart_fashion

Taking my 2012 black velo RH to the mall with me


----------



## PinkPeonies

Being silly with BDR Town at a recent pit-stop for chocolate during a roadtrip. 

Excuse the crazy face!


----------



## ynnuss

Finally spring  Wore my old City out for the first time in a long while.


----------



## Imindet

My Mangue Day with rose gold..typically a "Work" lover&#8230;.however I enjoy this wonderful bit of color on my shoulder.


----------



## mariko

Wynn Las Vegas


----------



## Maice

Posted this here and in the comments thread - sorry, was not sure where since both had pics... 

Me and my City  Love how it looks more blue or more purple depending on the lighting...


----------



## Jen123

My bals first day out!


----------



## fufu

Gris Tarmac envelope clutch with gold hardware


----------



## dragonette

Gris Poivre MPP!


----------



## ashooz

first day out with my new city in Gris tarmac! Looks so chic with an all black outfit!


----------



## nascar fan

I guess I need to join the club - and prob do an actual reveal


----------



## Jen123

In love with my new bal


----------



## CaptainMandy

2010 Cyclade RGGH PT


----------



## Tsangtastic

With my city and vivid colors 
More pictures at my blog: http://www.tsangtastic.com/2013/04/getting-vivid.html


----------



## Jen123

Dressed casual for work today


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Date night with hubby


----------



## sophiebed

With my Classic City in Bleu Mineral, heading out to dinner yesterday.


----------



## Honeylicious

*my black City*


----------



## Jen123

Ready for work!


----------



## Jen123

Earlier this week


----------



## solitudelove

Out with my 2011 Anthracite SGH City!!! 

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Jen123

Loving the red with all black!


----------



## jasen

Here´s my beloved balenciaga city with rh in ink!! I take her almost anywhere i go!! really really love her!!!


----------



## thundercloud

Here's my casual Saturday outfit w my new to me amethyst day! 

please excuse the poor bathroom pic.


----------



## Christine¤

My new and first bal! Anthracite Velo RH.


----------



## Jen123

Bal accompanying me to a day of grilling outside on this sunny day


----------



## bagloverny

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2131685
> 
> 
> Bal accompanying me to a day of grilling outside on this sunny day



Your outfits are all so cute  And the Bal is gorgeous, of course.


----------



## Jen123

bagloverny said:


> Your outfits are all so cute  And the Bal is gorgeous, of course.



Aw thank you so much that makes me happy


----------



## TaraP




----------



## agalarowicz

love this bag for travel, its huge!


----------



## boarbb

Downtown Toronto, holding a box of macaroons :3


----------



## boarbb




----------



## Jen123

Bal making my Monday a little more exciting!


----------



## PinkPeonies

BDR Town


----------



## Jen123

My favorite work companion


----------



## TaraP




----------



## Jen123

Happy hump day!


----------



## sodapop21

my pompon in layette blue (sorry for the poor quality of the photo)


----------



## TaraP

Another day with Outremer City.. If it seems like I'm at marshalls everyday it's because I am. :giggles: Trying to find the matching end table I purchased last week..


----------



## Dee83

Bleu Mineral Rh City!!


----------



## MAGJES

I carried '07 Juane Twiggy yesterday. I forgot how much I like the style!


----------



## Jen123

Presenting at work today so I did a "dressy" casual Friday outfit!


----------



## xJOLE

2011 RH City in black. Still love it just as much as the first day I got her!


----------



## bagloverny

Quick shot with my Bal before leaving for lunch today


----------



## sodapop21

back with my pompon in layette blue


----------



## sammie225

white city on a sunny day


----------



## Honeylicious

with my DN part time 
_sorry for the bad quality_


----------



## sodapop21

pompon with a mint coat tara jarmon


----------



## sammie225

yesterday i took out the white city,today the black city


----------



## InflightGoddess




----------



## sodapop21

spring outfit with my beloved pompon


----------



## Jen123

I absolutely love everyone's looks lately!! It's making me inspired


----------



## sophiebed

Heading out for errands with my bleu mineral City.


----------



## Cujo931

Shopping at the mall today. First time my Jacinthe City is out since I got her in March. 

Http://cujo931.blogspot.com


----------



## sodapop21

always in blue bal: cyclade day


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Me and my new bbag. Unsure of the color.


----------



## Jen123




----------



## TaraP

Dirty mirror at the store but couldn't help take a pic as I do not have a full length mirror at home yet. Must get one today...


----------



## Jen123

tgif!


----------



## st.love

black city


----------



## bagloverny

Took my new Officier City with me to the park yesterday


----------



## Milord

Balenciaga work regular anthracite


----------



## Jumper

Bleu tropical city with ggh


----------



## loveceline30




----------



## Elsie87

With my fave Spring/Summer bag, the Floral City:


----------



## sodapop21

me & my city


----------



## sophiebed

Bleu Mineral City


----------



## sodapop21

hi. city today


----------



## bagloverny

Shot of me and my Officier City before work


----------



## serenityneow

Bal and Burberry - spring preppy


----------



## itsMisterC

Clarence Gonzales Balenciaga Work Noir


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Looooove : )


----------



## sophiebed




----------



## Zunxd

My very old and broken in City:


----------



## gardenscent

My very first Balenciaga bag (hv LV, Gucci, Prada, coach & Bottega) and i reckon it's the best bag in my collection.  G12 velo bought at Bal boutique in Rome.


----------



## heaRtB

My Bleu Lavande Velo


----------



## dragonette

Assorted Mini Pompons...

Rose Thulian, Rose Bruyere...


----------



## dragonette

Continued...

Black, Atlantique, Gris Poivre


----------



## Elsie87

With the Floral City again:


----------



## sodapop21

pompon


----------



## splashinstella

took my Balenciaga to Alice + Olivia pulls for work today!


----------



## Fashiongig

First Balenciaga -


----------



## Cilifene

2012 Gris Tarmac City 12 sgh
2012 Lagon mini Pompon rhw

I'm 164 cm - around 5'4


----------



## juriatah

my polka with additional cross-body strap


----------



## sammie225

white city


----------



## kiwishopper

The weather is getting nicer. Mangue City is once again out of her dust bag  More pictures are on my blog!


----------



## Mamahailee

Mama and kids day-out , with this gorgeous Bleu Mineral City Gold .. my first Bal..!!!


----------



## new_to_lv

Velo Jacinthe G12 silver


----------



## bagloverny

Going out with my Ardoise RGGH city


----------



## Yikkie

My bleu tropical mGGH city, finally! I love, love, love this colour!!


----------



## bag in black

Yesterday


----------



## new_to_lv

Envelope clutch -09 Anthracite G21 Silver, Double tour Giant silver bracelet in black and Giant silver stud bracelet in Gris tarmac.


----------



## agalarowicz

i should swap this bag out already but its so soft!


----------



## diana27arvi

here's my most current photos with my one and only Bal


----------



## Nanaz

My beloved RGGH Praline Work.


----------



## sodapop21

holidays with pompon (Brittany in FRANCE)


----------



## Maice

With my Bleu Tropical Day.  Second pic shows her with her Mauve City sister, also from S/S 2013


----------



## kiwishopper

Me and my outremer city (JC penguin charm), more pictures are on my blog


----------



## Texas_Mom

Mother's Day Gift---to me from me


----------



## Glamnatic

Cold day!


----------



## brigadeiro

Balenciaga Extra Courier (aka my 'nappy/baby' bag I wear practically every day)


----------



## Jen123

Still wearing my bal every single day!


----------



## lulu G.




----------



## Jen123

My bal looking so pretty with some flowers!!


----------



## Maice

With dear hubby, daughter, and mauve city on a beautiful day out (DH took the pic).


----------



## dannnielleeee

Tonight was the first time I had a chance to wear either of my Bals!

2011 Anthracite G21 SHW City


----------



## loveceline30




----------



## hikarupanda

Carrying my bleu lavande work today!


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Black RGGH City with Chick in Egg JC Charm.


----------



## sammie225

black city&chanel espadrilles


----------



## tracybeloved

Bleu tropical GGH!


----------



## sodapop21

my pompon


----------



## agalarowicz

i graduated!!!


----------



## Honeylicious

Dark Night Part Time


----------



## PinkPeonies

Balenciaga burgundy suede city and BDR Town.


----------



## Glamnatic




----------



## Fashionism

From 2012 spring


----------



## Fashionism




----------



## lesAdrets

Posted this for someone in another thread, might as well post here too  &#8230;
(Vert Menthe PT)


----------



## Fashionism

Classic part time


----------



## sodapop21

pompon


----------



## Jen123

Love how I can wear my bal with super preppy outfits too


----------



## Honeylicious

blue mineral City yesterday


----------



## bagloverny

DV GGH City


----------



## PCAI




----------



## Jen123

Yesterday and today!


----------



## kiwishopper

Anthra city with RGGH and I, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## SPEED

2011 ggh black.


----------



## Balvert

With my black rh velo n gris poivre rggh tt.


----------



## lisahopkins

Ink Purse


----------



## Balvert

Black velo again.


----------



## nitatan

my birthday dinner! 

Giant Gold City Bleu tropical


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Black RGGH City with Watermelon JC Charm ~~


----------



## kiwishopper

Anthra city with rggh more pictures are on my blog


----------



## sophiebed

With my City in Bleu Mineral.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Just got my first Day (in Rose Bruyere) today and the home I was photographing happened to have a cool mirror...a perfect mod pic opp!


----------



## sodapop21

Looks with my cyclade day


----------



## hrhsunshine

Black GSH EC and I are ready for a grown-ups dinner out! YEA!


----------



## Addicted2Glam

My favorite color. Favorite bag


----------



## serenityneow

Blue Mineral Town mggh


----------



## dianahuang

Velo Dark Night + balenciaga cuff anthracite RGGH


----------



## sodapop21

day again


----------



## lisahopkins

Maxi twiggy & blue mineral TT


----------



## sammie225

white balenciaga city


----------



## mrs moulds

My 2005 Apple Green bag! It is one of my favorite summer bag.


----------



## lulu G.

2010 Sang sgh part time


----------



## sambalsotong

On the left is my sister with her Mini City Argent, S/S 2013. On the right is myself with the Velo in Bleu Tropical, S/S 2013.


----------



## vicki_ltd

GIANT 12 CITY SH - ROSE BONBON


----------



## kiwishopper

My sunshine, Mangue (mango) City! More pictures will be on my blog tomorrow


----------



## sophiebed

With my City in Bleu Mineral, which is definitely my every-day bag. (More pics will be on my blog later tonight!)


----------



## bbagsforever

With my classic City- looking a bit battered but getting better with age I think!


----------



## xha

Argent GSH city


----------



## sodapop21

city for today


----------



## stefinity

part-time rose gold hardware for drinks yesterday


----------



## sodapop21

day for today


----------



## sodapop21

city today. quite old but still in love


----------



## DustyFae

My first contribution to this thread. Mangue city


----------



## sammie225

white city


----------



## nitatan

Me with bleu mineral giant city gold s/s 13


----------



## nerimanna

it was a nice surprise but i made it in our local paper today... wearing my beat-up 10yr old brown motorcycle bag  it was my first ever designer bag and my one and only balenciaga item so it's special.


----------



## i_heart_fashion

My velo and matching arena flats!


----------



## sodapop21

yesterday outfit


----------



## Honeylicious

Today outfit with Dark Night part time~


----------



## bbagsforever

An old favourite of mine- my blue city bag!


----------



## bag'hem all

Pardon the messy background. 
Glycine RGGH PT


----------



## Jakcxlyn

Three OOTDs (First two pictures taken 2012, last one January 2013)


----------



## sodapop21

hi, here is my old city


----------



## myfirstchanel

My new blue mineral city in the car out for dinner with me  love love her the colour is AMAZING!


----------



## sodapop21

hi here is my monday outfit


----------



## new_to_lv

My Hip in Rose Thulian with rosegold Giant hardwear and the matching bracelet... Love this color!!!


----------



## new_to_lv

In my car with my hip...


----------



## weibaobai

My first B Bag from 06!


----------



## kath00

My first Day Bag (in Gris Tarmac with G12 silver).  I am 5ft 8 for reference.  Adore this bag!  Kath


----------



## new_to_lv

Today Im wearing my latest Balenciaga bag. A Velo in the lovely color jacinthe with SGH and my bracelet in gris tarmac...


----------



## Jenny Lauren

A few new pictures with old bags.


----------



## lvcrml

siestaaa


----------



## krisanti

Two of my First 
Canard Rose Gold Giant First 2010
Ardoise First 2011


----------



## krisanti

Sunshine & Yellow 
Curry Premier Large Clutch 2013 
Shoes from Tory Burch


----------



## new_to_lv

Jacinthe velo and my LV scarf...


----------



## sodapop21

hi everybody


----------



## MissBambina

Balenciaga City 10th Anniversary Special Edition made exclusively for Neiman Marcus

actually picked this one up on sale a few years ago from Neiman's   It's a shimmery black instead of the classic black lambskin leather.  One of 3 in my Balenciaga collection!


----------



## joy&lv

Posting this for reference. I always wonder how big this clutch it because I've never seen it in person. Premium Clutch with RH in Gris Tarmac and Black RH Classic bracelet. I am 5" 2' 108lb.


----------



## sophiebed

With my Classic City in Venice Beach today.


----------



## toocutedoggy

Strolling around NYC subway and passed by Brooklyn bridge. That 'BB' logo is so matching with my balenciaga, so I snap a picture


----------



## basicandorganic

Coquelicot mini pompon with RGH today. (I'm 5'2" for reference.)


----------



## clamybebeh

Lagon classic Hw work


----------



## new_to_lv

Town in cassis with RH and matching bracelet...


----------



## new_to_lv

Cassis town today again


----------



## FashionFeverNL

Wearing my Classic City in black!


----------



## sodapop21

pompon for today


----------



## miss_t4k3n

My city rggh in cumin catching some vitamin d ... lol..


http://instagram.com/p/b4L6Q3lL27/


----------



## new_to_lv

Rose thulian hip and gris tarmac stud bracelet....


----------



## kiwishopper

Waiting for my coffee with Coq City


----------



## new_to_lv

Part time in rose bonbon....


----------



## ilovebags112233

This is my first BALENCIAGA


----------



## Twilightsparkle

Me and my Rouge Papier


----------



## Twilightsparkle

Me with my 2012 Poker Fonce Day..
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
..


----------



## joy&lv

2013 s/s mauve rh day


----------



## Twilightsparkle

Feeling all summery with my 2013 mauve handle!


----------



## marieancel

Twilightsparkle said:


> Feeling all summery with my 2013 mauve handle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276954



love the outfit!! and the bbal too &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## rachelkitty

Trying on the FW 2013 Ultraviolet Work & Mini Pom Pom


----------



## rachelkitty

Trying on 2013 SS Curry Money Wallet w/ RH


----------



## rachelkitty

The new 2013 FW Black triple row stud bracelet paired w/ the 2013 SS Rose Bonbon all-stud bracelet


----------



## nrr_md

2007 moto city cafe'


----------



## loveceline30




----------



## FASHION ChALET




----------



## sophiebed

Heading out to dinner with my City.


----------



## shayna07

Heading to dinner withy 2013 black city


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Rocking the Apple green '05 twiggy to dinner Friday night..


----------



## rainneday

With my pre-loved 2008 Emerald City http://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/9490537227/


----------



## krisanti

Was away for shopping weekend last week with my RH Mauve Day 2013 & SGHW Rose Bonbon Premier Clutch 2013


----------



## sophiebed

Again with my City in Bleu Mineral (and yes, it's the same dress I was wearing in the last photo I posted on here. It's my current favorite haha! ).


----------



## new_to_lv

Love the new yellow, tournesol!!
Here is my Velo in Jacinthe with a cuff bracelet in glycine, matching with my LV scarf...


----------



## BALBAGBOY

Hi, finally got a chance to take a photo of me carrying a WE GSH in black color.


----------



## jourvin

my mangue balenciaga


----------



## TaraP




----------



## MAGJES




----------



## MAGJES




----------



## Bisoux78

Anthracite City G12, Fall 2013. Don't mind the hospital scrubs! lol.


----------



## TaraP




----------



## bagpug

Anthracite City with GSH


----------



## sodapop21

cyclade day this week


----------



## TaraP

First time carrying my new to me Black RH Hip...


----------



## rachelkitty

My lovely tangerine town &#127818;&#128522;


----------



## Bisoux78

My new Anthracite City G12, GGH


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Balenciaga First in White with RH.


----------



## indi3r4

Out and about with my day.


----------



## sodapop21

indi
yesterday outfit in a lake between France & Switzerland


----------



## fonzaralz

Indoor natural light with my 2012 Rose Thulian PT RH   im 5'1"  90lbs...  color is a bit darker in real life


----------



## Jen123

Haven't posted in a while due to moving jobs and states! Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## SLCsocialite

Here are some of me using my Silver Arena Envelope Clutch on my blog a little while ago:


----------



## kiwishopper

Anthracite City with RGGH


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Classic City Noir with RGGH 2012..


----------



## Kimseric

Loving the contrast of colors


----------



## Kimseric

My fav weekend bag


----------



## thebeautyjunkee

Me with Balenciaga GHW Velo in Black out on a cloudy but humid Saturday here in the Philippines.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Road Trip for a Wedding down South..

Balenciaga seafoam '04


----------



## beachgirl38

2006 Lilac City


----------



## Swe3tGirl

With my mini city in bleu tropical


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Here's another pic!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Seafoam 04 first to brunch this morning with our newly married friends


----------



## thebeautyjunkee

Me and Balenciaga Classic City Red RHW


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Seafoam first '04 again


----------



## dragonette

Haven't posted here in like forever. Here are a few from my past few months in Chicago!


----------



## sammie225

black balenciaga city


----------



## lisahopkins

Cobalt moto and Ink purse


----------



## bgyoshi

First day out with my new baby! Rose Peche Hip with GGH. I love it!


----------



## Prada143

My new-to-me 07 sienna city!


----------



## waxx

my most recent purchase from NM last call. Love it!


----------



## ciarazheng

Out with Ms. EB Balenciaga city!


----------



## bbagsforever

With my classic City...getting better with age!


----------



## Irissy

Juat got my new mini city in rouge cardinal! &#128525;


----------



## new_to_lv

I love my Hip in rose thulian. Today Im wearing it with a LV scarf....


----------



## saisai_lee

wearing my 2nd city


----------



## sophiebed

With my City in Bleu Mineral.


----------



## LittleMissBags

Modelling my new Ultraviolet mGGH Mini Twiggy!


----------



## nrr_md

Blue Mineral Day


----------



## new_to_lv

Cassis Town today...


----------



## dragonette

Weekend with Cassis MPP


----------



## Deco

Haven't done these in soooooooo long, but not because I've abandoned my beloved Balenciaga, and here's proof.

2005 Black City.


----------



## Deco

One more.  2004 Eggplant Purse.


----------



## jaygurlygurl




----------



## oOChuChuOo

Black RGGH City ~~


----------



## oOChuChuOo

My Black RGGH City with Shocking Pink Dress/Toe Nails & Electric Blue Heels ~~


----------



## Deco

05 Bordeaux Work.  And a Penguin cameo photo bomb.


----------



## kiwishopper

I am wearing Mangue City here (mango)


----------



## sodapop21

my new day


----------



## sodapop21

another pic


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Sahara First


----------



## msicywicy

Fave colour , coq....


----------



## sodapop21

again with my day


----------



## sodapop21

today outfit


----------



## aimeng

My very first Bbag--metallic purple!


----------



## anasa

Follow me on Instagram: @thetravellog &#128522;


----------



## spiritwind78

My first Bal -- black cgh city~


----------



## new_to_lv

My Hip from the Holliday collection in pearly rose with silver hardwear with matching bracelet and LV scarf...


----------



## nrr_md

Balenciaga City in Praline with G21 SHW


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Seafoam '04 First


----------



## TaraP




----------



## lisahopkins




----------



## sammie225

all black and grey with my balenciaga city and my triple tour bracelet


----------



## nrr_md

2013 Black City giant 12 GHW


----------



## lolaandrogynous

Toting my part-time giant gold hardware


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Anthracite SGH Part Time. This baby is so buttery & smooshy!


----------



## BagLover79

Me and my Militaire Work today at Work


----------



## sodapop21

My  day bag For a weekend in Paris


----------



## bittenbythebag

My Twiggy Pourpre in RH waiting to ride our 1969 Classic VW Beetle


----------



## sodapop21

ready for the new week with my day


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Hello Monday!

Target dress
Balenciaga first


----------



## Deco

05 Rouge Theater Day


----------



## Bisoux78

2013 Anthracite City with G12 Giant  Hardware


----------



## Tiare

2011 Anthracite RGGH City, TheBalm Stainiac on lips and new Equipment blouse in Washed Black


----------



## Jen123

I just love this bag


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Black Classic City RH


----------



## fufu

My all-time favorite workhorse bag for 5 years


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Seafoam '04 First


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Coquelicot mRGGH Part Time!


----------



## snowbubble

2004 eggplant city


----------



## snowbubble

Eggplant city 2004


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

Latest outfit with my beloved Anthracite Classic City


----------



## Natakunming

My daughter with Balen mini


----------



## ss_corfa

in seoul with my baby black city,RH. it goes well with all otfit, any color. im thinkibg abt buying a parttime in black or dark grey, like tarmac. any inspiration? &#128522;


----------



## rosebonbon21

Classic city in rose bonbon


----------



## kiwishopper

Coquelicot City


----------



## Jen123

All ready for fall weather with my bal!


----------



## ss_corfa

another shopping day with my city


----------



## khaytrina

Rockin' this bal box. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## sodapop21

pompon for a walk


----------



## boarbb

With my rose bon bon city


----------



## urbangrid

Taking my new Gris Tarmac mGRGH City out for the very first time...I'm so in love with it!


----------



## urbangrid

One more...bad lighting and hard to capture the color. Can't wait to break-in the leather...


----------



## sodapop21

day for work


----------



## bebefuzz

With my Balenciaga twiggy! 


Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## snowbubble

eggplant city


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Coquelicot City RH


----------



## marc1268

Work noir GGH


----------



## sophiebed

With my City in Bleu Mineral.


----------



## Jen123

Rick Owens and bal are a match made in heaven


----------



## rowy65

Town in anthracite


----------



## urbangrid

A whole week of Gris Tarmac


----------



## PrincessCypress

With my First at a Halloween party:


----------



## Honeylicious

went dinner with my bleu mineral city yesterday


----------



## new_to_lv

Cassis town in an elevator...


----------



## clamybebeh

Gris vision suede neofolk.


----------



## Aynee

classic first.


----------



## Honeylicious

Blue Mineral city & lobsters


----------



## viloveshandbags

Classic city in anthracite


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Ultraviolet Part Time with Giant 12 Gold Hardware. I'm only 5'1 for your reference


----------



## xyrocky

Black p/t G21 going church with me.


----------



## pinksky777

Gym time


----------



## machihazel

Part -Time with side tassels tucked in and shortened tassel on the front pocket - making the bag more refined and less casual. Loaded with lots of paperwork and a MacBook Air 11"!


----------



## sodapop21

hello, a pic taken during my belgian trip.


----------



## sodapop21

last weekend


----------



## Jumper

Ultraviolet sgh mini twiggy


----------



## Jen123

Today


----------



## princesspinknes

Bathroom shot with my Bal City w gold hardware with DIY extended strap. Forgot to take a crossbody shot! Next time


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Classic City 2012 Noir RH


----------



## FASHION ChALET

:sly: Metallic 2004 Pewter First


----------



## dragonette

Coquelicot MPP came out to play &#10084;


----------



## dianahuang

Wearing my city in rose corail G12 gold


----------



## dragonette

Better peekture of Coquelicot MPP


----------



## sodapop21

day bag


----------



## Ellapretty

With my black city bal:


----------



## platinum_babie

My 2013 Black City mini giant silver (argent) hardware
For reference, i'm 5'3" (about 160cm)


----------



## sodapop21

hi everybody. one of my weekend outfit


----------



## FASHION ChALET

'04 Pewter First


----------



## CorleoneQueen

With lovely Hubby in great holiday n new beauty Ultraviolet City


----------



## clevercat

A shot of colour on a grey day in London - my 07 chèvre Violet City. The colour makes me smile


----------



## nrr_md

Twiggy


----------



## Melow

Love my coquelicot  with rose gold hardware


----------



## Honeylicious

Wearing dark night rggh part time, H&M pants and my fav white top (which I just accidentally spilled coffee on, genius! !)


----------



## bbagsforever

Not sure if I can post clothing here, but here is a pic of me in the amazing bal biker jacket!


----------



## Deleted member 466817

Me and my super durable baby Bal City in Beige Nougatine GH 2013 

I had this chunky scarf inside the bag and my Nikon 3100 too, while walking around Tysons Corner Mall in VA. They fit perfectly! Amazing how durable the leather is!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

2004 pewter first


----------



## nrr_md

Balenciaga Day 2012 Coqueliquot Minigiant Rosegold hardware
With my kiddo


----------



## traciilicious

Rocking my new Bal in cold Montreal weather


----------



## snowbubble

Balenciaga City!!!
Perfect size.


----------



## sodapop21

me & my bag (the one, I've made dyed last week)


----------



## FASHION ChALET

04 Pewter First


----------



## FASHION ChALET

ROMWE TRENCH
ALICE + OLIVIA TOP
AMERICAN APPAREL RIDING PANTS
H&M PARIS BOOTS
BALENCIAGA BAG IN COQUELICOT
VINTAGE SCARF
M BY MJ WATCH


----------



## oliviamaurice

The bag I carried last Saturday. 

Thanks to those people who told me to keep this bag in the thread "Let's see all those "new" November goodies!!".


----------



## new_to_lv

This was my first Balenciaga bag that I ever bought- Black Day with G21 silver studs... Love her!!


----------



## SCI

Mini Pom Pom


----------



## Pupuds_30

Going out this afternoon with 2006 Rouille Box..  Fell in love with the color &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## kennedyflair

Coquelicot town


----------



## fafa109

My 1st Bal and I


----------



## sodapop21

my old city (with a diy strap).


----------



## sharilie

Today with my gris poivre velo.


----------



## haleyhaleyhal

My new uv bbag. Can't believe I'm actually a balenciaga owner now!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Here are some recent outfits from my blog with my Bal's!


----------



## solitudelove

*Out with my Anthracite SGH city & Black SGH money wallet!!  *


----------



## mstran87

ready to go out to dinner =)


----------



## katemonique

With my first Balenciaga, a giant 12 RGH black City, on holiday in LA


----------



## lovebbag0729

Hello girls !!! I'm new member of Bbags !!

Today I brought out my  Giant Gold Velo

SHE IS REALLY PRETTY !!!!


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Winter vacation with precious Hubby n Tangerine RH PT


----------



## ss_corfa

haleyhaleyhal said:


> My new uv bbag. Can't believe I'm actually a balenciaga owner now!!



beautiful! which year is the color from?


----------



## MAGJES

ss_corfa said:


> beautiful! which year is the color from?



Pictures Only Thread.


----------



## mphoenixz

Myself with a 2013 F/W Vert De Gris Courier. I'm 174cm.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Black City:


----------



## sodapop21

Hi. happy new year   today with my pompon (dyed in black). you can also see my anthra bracelet.


----------



## LavendeRen

My Purple Velo with Gold studs


----------



## new_to_lv

My town in cassis...


----------



## Swe3tGirl

My outfit with my Nuage city GSH last weekend


----------



## sodapop21

today with my dyed pompon & my anthracite bracelet.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Silver First in Action (2004)


----------



## bonjourErin

In Korea with my black RGGH12 city


----------



## xyrocky

My first bal twiggy in pourpre...still love it v much.


----------



## sophiebed

With my Classic City in Bleu Mineral.


----------



## rachelkhiew

Loving my folk messenger


----------



## Honeylicious

Last week with my bleu mineral city


----------



## new_to_lv

My Velo in Jacinthe... Love this bag!! The leather is yammy!!!


----------



## mrm398

Hi guys!  Love everyone's outfits and getting inspiration from them.  All the Bleu Mineral posts are making me want something in that color!







with my 2007 Black RH City 






with my 2009 (i think!) GGH Ciel Premier Clutch






with my 2011 Two-Tone (navy and black, it's hard to tell!) Papier Flap


----------



## sodapop21

today with my pompon


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Wearing my ultraviolet Part Time


----------



## lihjen680121

Wearing my 2009 black city, i love it so much.


----------



## delissha

My cassis city 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lisahopkins

2005 Bordeaux First & 2007 Moto


----------



## Sorsue

Cigare Fonce g12 city love love


----------



## sodapop21

lisahopkins said:


> 2005 Bordeaux First & 2007 Moto
> View attachment 2468249


----------



## preppyprincess

with my baby!


----------



## new_to_lv

My grycine cuff bracelet and my black zip around wallet with GSH on the go today... Love this wallet


----------



## boarbb

2013 Rose Bon Bon


----------



## boarbb

2013 Rose Bon Bon


----------



## Jumper

Red / rose cardinal 2013 mini bowling with gold hardware. I only own it for 6 days before I exchanged it at the boutique. 






I love the shape and look of the bag. But I dislike the way the strap hooks to the handle buckle, making it very narrow when I sling it crossbody. Which means there is only one way of carrying it - handles.


----------



## sodapop21

hell. new outfit with my pompon


----------



## Aarponen

This bag is my only Bbag nowadays, long gone are the days of endless City bags on my wall. For the memory my perforated beauty.


----------



## pauladg




----------



## aimeng

taking her out on chinese new year&#128525;


----------



## bellana

Mini city is my homie


----------



## backseat5am

First time out with my Apple Green First:


----------



## am2022

i really feel old now.. as its my DD's pic im posting... This is my 15 th bday present for her... my very own 2004 black first... and she got an army hooded coat from me too which she is holding.. and of course mom took an action pic while she is admiring the art at Crystals Las Vegas!   Good day everyone!!


----------



## Honeylicious

Trying on this dress and of course had to take a pic with my BM City


----------



## Arailah

(Excuse the dirty mirror - I blame that little cutie-patootie for it's condition)

Snuggling my Bug - wearing my 2006 Ink Box


----------



## baghorr

aimeng said:


> taking her out on chinese new year&#128525;



Oh my purple gorgeousness! May I ask what color this bag is?


----------



## mordant

My envelope clutch with RGHW.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Sahara First:


----------



## bleci

at Macau intl airport..


----------



## Deco

Ink Day and Cyclone moto jacket


----------



## xyrocky

Shopping in bal with my pompom...


----------



## xyrocky

Bringing cumin town to town...&#128516;


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Me and my Bal City rhw


----------



## CLO_Jetsetter

My new love!!!  A Valentines Day present from my hubby!!

Bleu Mineral First GGH











Love, love, love!!!


----------



## sodapop21

last week with my pompon.


----------



## new_to_lv

Gris Tarmac Town GSH and some studded bracelets...


----------



## the-chus

2014 Papier A4 Office Zip

Just got it yesterday. Love it!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Forgot to add picture


----------



## sodapop21

Hi. still with my pompom


----------



## Bebebliss

My new Ultraviolet City!!!! Scored for a steal!  In love.


----------



## new_to_lv

Black day G21 silver hardwear... Love this bag


----------



## Arailah

2007 Violet Day


----------



## sodapop21

Hi. here is my outfit with my sahara day.


----------



## sodapop21

here is my first outfit my hip bag


----------



## Jen123

It's my bals 1 year anniversary!!! Such a great decision!


----------



## sodapop21

red again with my rouge cardinal hip


----------



## CorleoneQueen

After Il Divo live concert last weekend with dear hubby, eldest son, City ME in Vert Lichen artyhat:


----------



## pinaybaglover

My fave Bal these days!


----------



## cookiecutter

2011 Classic PT in Anthracite.


----------



## sodapop21

Hi. here is my wednesday outfit


----------



## Maice

First pic: My Mauve City making a visit to the Prada store (LOL) 
Second pic: After I got home, a pic with my very full City


----------



## bagloverny

Before going out to enjoy the weather with my Bal Anthracite RGGH City today


----------



## mstran87

Ready to go out


----------



## sodapop21

HI. today with my rouge cardinal hip


----------



## nrr_md

Metal edge clutch and bracelet


----------



## nebvit

In love with my 2007 PT


----------



## aangelaho

My first balenciaga bag in rouge cardinal! And it just came today!


----------



## kiwishopper

My beloved Outremer RH City


----------



## kitzad




----------



## kitzad




----------



## Kimseric

Me and bb going to work


----------



## nascar fan

Enjoying my ME City.


----------



## TaraP

This has become my new favorite bag.... Coquelicot RH City


----------



## Tsangtastic

On my blog with my Balenciaga


----------



## new_to_lv

Anthracite Town with silver g12 hardwear and a LV Leo scarf....


----------



## new_to_lv

Wearing my black "Cross Day" for the first time!! I like it


----------



## CrackBerryCream

2 Part Times  Mine is the Ultraviolet


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Family dinner this weekend with Part Time Metallic Edge in Bordeaux & Arena Thong GGH footwear in Rouge Cardinal


----------



## JDN

Haven't really been taking my bals out....but here is outremer paired with my outremer Moto


----------



## Acanonica

Me and my Balenciaga classic city bag!


----------



## new_to_lv

Part time rose bonbon!!!


----------



## lobaana

Balenciaga and my big fluffy candy  coat


----------



## kiwishopper

My good old Antrahcite City with RGGH


----------



## TaraP




----------



## Maice

Mauve city!


----------



## jeszica

Casual outing


----------



## Ningja

My Balenciaga First in chevre (bronze noix 2013)...


----------



## sodapop21

yesterday with my hip


----------



## lvuittonaddict

my s/s 2013 city i actually got this one new earlier this week from neimans


----------



## TaraP




----------



## jwessels

My velo bag!


----------



## new_to_lv

Got my new small Shoulder Shape in black with silver hardwear yesterday!! Love it!!


----------



## Bisoux78

*Took my Gris Glacé City out today for the first time *


----------



## TaraP




----------



## sodapop21

With my Sahara day.


----------



## livo

My Balenciaga bag


----------



## hikkichan




----------



## Scandibabe

Black suede city,


----------



## lovebbag0729

Me and my love Velo


----------



## Scandibabe

Ocean parttime 2007


----------



## Scandibabe

Part time ocean 2007, in the snowy paradise of Northern Norway


----------



## Bisoux78

Gris Glacé City (better lighting this time to show off the real color of the bag). Don't mind the baby bump! lol.


----------



## Fashiongig




----------



## Scandibabe

Hitting my figure skating class today, with 2013 red chevre holiday first.


----------



## sodapop21

red hip this week.


----------



## LornaLou

A few of my outfits with my Mini City Baby Diam in Black Suede!


----------



## bbagsforever

My envelope clutch!


----------



## Irissy

Went to the movies with my favorite girls last weekend.  I was wearing my mustard city and my other friend was carrying a dark gray city.


----------



## Scandibabe

My new black city RGGH, 2012. Just bought at Selfridges.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mother's Day 2014 gift from my DD.


----------



## lisahopkins

2005 Bordeaux First
2611153


----------



## sodapop21

I've spent  my holidays in the Loire Castles (France) with my sahara day


----------



## missTeresaDee

Wearing all black today... Need a pop of color with my rosé city


----------



## vincent ko

Me with my Black Classic City at the Hong Kong International Airport.


----------



## new_to_lv

Wearing my lovely jacinthe velo today...


----------



## JuzOneMore

Classic Velo in Black & Gris Pyrite TT with SGH


----------



## babydoll73

Bought a 2013 Balenciaga at a consignment store for only $1200 Canadian 
Little retail therapy for myself


----------



## sodapop21

day and hip in action


----------



## Scandibabe

City in black with rGH


----------



## Aarponen

This dear sweetheart of a bag has faded into nude colour, just the way I love it!
I seem to get back to Balenciaga from time to time, and the revisit is always good. Somehow my love for these classics never dies.
This is nearly a 10 years old bag, rose colour from 2005 or 2006...


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Wore my Balenciaga City in RHW today together with my Balenciaga Weird Trip Tees


----------



## Kat Madridista

Bordeaux Metallic Edge Velo


----------



## sodapop21

Yesterday I was wearing my sahara day


----------



## Maice

My RT First today


----------



## PrincessCypress

My off white First.


----------



## floe8888

Loving my PT rouge vermillion!


----------



## sodapop21

yesterday I wore my hip. sorry for the poor quality of the pics.


----------



## Maice

Still in love with my Rouge Theatre First


----------



## Scandibabe

My new city ultraviolet 2013, just purchased.


----------



## Dearest girl

My Jaune poussin city.!


----------



## Dmallyx

A quick bathroom shot after dinner! Featuring my very well loved part-time with GGH (she needs to go to the spa soon!). Also in a vince leather sleeved jacket and Paige coated jeans.


----------



## dragonette

It's been a while, ladies!


----------



## new_to_lv

Rose thulian in the car...


----------



## new_to_lv

Another pic with my rose thulian Hip!!


----------



## dragonette

Gris Poivre mpp came with me to Japan


----------



## new_to_lv

Hip from Holliday collection in pearly rose with matching bracelet...


----------



## cookiecutter

GGH chevre brief in truffle.


----------



## Scandibabe

Black rose gold HW city


----------



## Scandibabe

Red holiday collection 2013 First


----------



## dragonette

At the famous Fushimi Inari Shrine in Kyoto with Sorbet


----------



## Aumaxy

My first Bal City (Black Giant City 12).


----------



## Tsangtastic

With my Balenciaga on my newest blog post.


----------



## sodapop21

rouge cardinal hip (perfect size of bag for spring/summer)


----------



## stinbaa

This my first Balenciaga. I got it for Christmas from my BF. It's the city bag in black. Such a classic bag, and it makes me feel very secure about myself as it's very much me


----------



## Dearest girl

Out with my Rose Azalee city today.


----------



## Scandibabe

My ultraviolet city


----------



## SLCsocialite

Here are some pictures as of lately with my Bals


Sorry for the overhaul I haven't posted in a while. I am playing catch up ush:


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hi guys  
I just want to share the photo of bal city in action.


----------



## Scandibabe

Go double Bal today. On my way to the airport.


----------



## candi_s

oops.. what's a post without an actual photo..


----------



## LoeweLee

Bring her out for the 1st time.


----------



## Tanasiluv

Bringing her out for the first time! My mini city in rose azalee classic city!


----------



## new_to_lv

Today I'm wearing my Part Time in Rose Bonbon...


----------



## x3vann

Already posted this pic in the Mini City Club thread, but here's me and my sister with our bags from the 2014 Holiday collection .


----------



## Honeylicious

my Shoulder bag and the modified alternate strap


----------



## SLCsocialite

From my San Fran trip!


----------



## cityoflight

05 men's day



​


----------



## SLCsocialite

Happy Fourth Everyone!


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

my cute ill' co-pilot! anthra hip rgh


----------



## cityoflight

mini twiggy





​


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

foxmomlovesbbag said:


> out and about with another little one (courtesy of my husband)! for some reason I'm loving the hip more and more. miss jacynthe hip


 let's see if it loads


----------



## Pretty Bags

My bal city in Anthracite... Love everything about this bag...


----------



## dxs

Blue Persan City GHW


----------



## InflightGoddess




----------



## InflightGoddess




----------



## InflightGoddess




----------



## InflightGoddess




----------



## Dearest girl

Taking my bleu persan ggh mini city out for the very first time.


----------



## Angelbirdbb




----------



## Green eyed girl_00

Anthracite RH City


----------



## Scandibabe

Bal chevre holiday first in red and wearing Bal biscuit moto jacket.


----------



## riiche

Balenciaga Day in Vert Menthe RGGH.


----------



## Honeylicious

Yesterday at Cesky Krumlov with my bubblegum Shoulder bag.  Sorry for the bad pic, better ones in my camera


----------



## Maice

Brought my Purse with me for a casual afternoon and early evening out with DH and DD


----------



## BDgirl

My rose silver hw velo with my sister's bleu acier work silver hw


----------



## Tanasiluv

Enjoying my vacation with my new love. Love how it goes with most of my outfits & adds a pop of color. I love my mini city rose azalee....everyday. Lol


----------



## Scandibabe

New to me oldie bit goodie: truffle box in chevre 2006,


----------



## myfirstchanel

With my blue mineral City


----------



## Tralynn

Beige nougatine


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Heading to church.


----------



## fangling

Balenciaga Black Giant SHW Part Time


----------



## jennytiu

With my Bleu Persan City RH in Bellagio, Italy &#128521;


----------



## Smides

My new (used) Hip!


----------



## supershopgirl44

With my pre-loved ss 2005 sky blue first in topshop changing rooms!


----------



## supershopgirl44




----------



## sbuxaddict

First day of orientation and I debated carrying this baby around. Please excuse the mess behind me, I just moved a few days ago!


----------



## TaraP




----------



## lisahopkins

05 Bordeaux


----------



## Scandibabe

07 ocean part time


----------



## cityoflight

mini classic



​


----------



## fine_akindo

My man with my bal. Doesn't it suit him well


----------



## cityoflight

poupre work



​


----------



## cityoflight

mini pompon



​


----------



## heaRtB

Gray city &#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;


----------



## SLCsocialite

Envelope Clutch


----------



## sodapop21

Hi. holidays are over for me ;( but I can wear again my hip


----------



## Jengybengy

City G12 lagoon with rose gold hardware


----------



## Scandibabe

New to me part time gris poivre!


----------



## vincent ko

Me and my black city.


----------



## vincent ko

Here's another one.


----------



## heaRtB

Gray city


----------



## Scandibabe

Flat clutch GGH


----------



## new_to_lv

Jacinthe Velo with silver hardwear


----------



## sodapop21

today with my red cardinal bag.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Todays post on my blog!


----------



## viewwing

Carrying my new city everywhere


----------



## leavery@msn.com

Sporting my part time while shopping in dallas. Ready for fall


----------



## Tralynn

2008 sapphire city


----------



## Tralynn

Wearing for a business event 2008 sapphire


----------



## larnette

Going shopping with my 2013 Python Papier


----------



## new_to_lv

In the elevator at work with my black part time with silver studs


----------



## ahs4282

with my violet city. 

X


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Sahara first:


----------



## Bagfreeman

Out with my lovely Vert Poker twiggy in a shopping mall &#128515;


----------



## kiwishopper

Mangue (mango) City with RH with my OOTD


----------



## Irissy

Lagon work:


----------



## new_to_lv

My black Shoulder Shape and matching tt bracelet...


----------



## London 411

Color is a little off, but here I am with my, new to me, Sapphire City!


----------



## Tralynn

My summer every day bag. it's still 90degrees in Birmingham Alabama. 

Beige nougatine 2013


----------



## JE2824

Gris pyrite city regular hardware.


----------



## new_to_lv

Hip in rose thulian with RGGH


----------



## Scandibabe

Box in truffle


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My   Polly


----------



## SLCsocialite

Silver Envelope!


----------



## Bagfreeman

My silver hip


----------



## luvmy3girls

JE2824 said:


> View attachment 2751268
> View attachment 2751269
> 
> 
> Gris pyrite city regular hardware.


 Love Love Love this


----------



## cityoflight

09 galet city









05 apple green city





​ 


05 olive green twiggy




​ 



​


----------



## steph22

It's a been a while but out with my giant city.


----------



## Indiana

^^^ Stunning Steph!


Oops sorry, realise this is a pics only thread but posted on impulse...!


----------



## sodapop21

at the garden with my cyclade day


----------



## Mendezhm

At work the other day. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mendezhm

At work today. With my new to me ruby. &#10084;&#65039;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CorleoneQueen

A weekend with Son no 2 n Work RH Rouge Cardinal


----------



## Scandibabe

Flat clutch today, thanks for leting me share


----------



## beesaunt

Me and my City, on the way to a wedding. Well, actually I was on the way to our kid's football game, then the wedding. Oh, and my dress has pockets. I love dresses with pockets...


----------



## pzammie

My new G12 Gold City in Rose Aubepine


----------



## AliFree

My new to me 2009 Granny Green Day. Off to the aquarium and then a movie!!!


----------



## sodapop21

I forget the pic, sorry.


----------



## st.love

In my game day attire don't mind me, but here's my new to me papyrus RH city!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Using my Sahara First as a clutch:


----------



## furfur11

Black metallic edge city


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Hi everyone! This is my first post in this forum and my first Bal! My new to me 06 Emerald City! Please excuse the small mirror pic and work clothes


----------



## Scandibabe

Black city


----------



## meithemeow

My Blue Balenciaga City


My Instagram - Meichlee


----------



## milan83

My lilac city


----------



## ffmla

OMGGGGGG my first ever Balen

http://www.akeruexperience.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/10728516_10152486019217087_2146869210_n.jpg


----------



## st.love

My new to me Gris Tarmac giant 12 nickel city


----------



## laineycat

Flying first class w my favorite oldie


----------



## st.love

Dark violet Velo


----------



## st.love

More DV Velo


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Emerald City again


----------



## st.love

Gris Tarmac city


----------



## Yoshi1296

Classic black city for school today!


----------



## senkzie

GSH Margenta Pom Pom


----------



## senkzie

Yellow RH part time


----------



## senkzie

Off white RH Work


----------



## ganis_r

Always bring my baby everywhere...now at the salon..^_^


----------



## afcgirl

Balenciaga Velo in anthracite with RGGH and LV bag charm:


----------



## sbuxaddict

She always rides shotgun. Out for some Chanel makeup therapy 




Balenciaga work.  For reference I am 5'8"


----------



## Deeem

A picture before leaving the house to wear my Balenciaga mini city for the first time...


----------



## IsQ

Stuffing my city g12 bordeaux


----------



## pzammie

DH guarding my 2014 G12 gold City in Aubepine while I find the Ladie's at the Miami airport!&#128522;


----------



## jesspursldy

My new baby! Metallic edge with light gold hardware


----------



## jesspursldy

Beautiful


----------



## Elle_SWB

x


----------



## Elle_SWB

x


----------



## Elle_SWB

x


----------



## Ellapretty




----------



## annmarpar

Gris Poivre work RGGH


----------



## ganis_r

My new baby...work mrggh


----------



## sodapop21

:snowballs:  Happy new year


----------



## Jereni

Yay I can contribute to this thread! Here I am wearing my new  Balenciaga Papier Mini A4. Ironically wasn't a fan of the side gussets trend until I saw this bag. And the leather is the softest I've ever felt!


----------



## kiwishopper

Coquelicot City bag


----------



## Ellapretty

With my classic black city


----------



## MrGoyard

Wearing my black Work in RH. I have no idea why the photo quality is so low, sorry! D=


----------



## Jen123

Everyone looks great!! Sporting my new rails top and rag&bone boots today


----------



## Naminami

Metallic edge s/s 2015 black


----------



## dolali

Casual Friday @ work with  05 Caramel Day


----------



## mtstmichel

Gris Fossille Silver Mini Giant City


----------



## ninakt

Taking her out to datenight with DH


----------



## squidgee

My 2005 Caramel City (mmm that leather!) and 2011 Coquelicot First.


----------



## princessofthehouse

My anthracite hanging with me on the couch in the snowstorm


----------



## Harper Quinn

Bal moto and Bal town


----------



## Arvuitton

Bal messenger bag (forgot the actual name of this bag) with classic hardware!


----------



## Indiana

Arvuitton said:


> Bal messenger bag (forgot the actual name of this bag) with classic hardware!




Lovely Neo Folk!


----------



## Mendezhm

Today with my 08 Ruby. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Arvuitton

Indiana said:


> Lovely Neo Folk!


ahh thank you!!


----------



## Jo1410

my new fav go to mommy bag~~


----------



## Jo1410

Forgot to attatch pic lol


----------



## starsinmyeyes

My rose gold giant hardware City chillin' like a villain in Starbucks


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Black City:


----------



## pink502

Using my metallic edge city today &#128522;


----------



## pink502

With my Metallic Edge City today. Thank u for letting me share &#128522;


----------



## sodapop21

my dyed pompon


----------



## new_to_lv

Velo in Glycine with giant silver harware... And matching bracelet.


----------



## mtstmichel

City Gris Fossile MSH


----------



## atiqah_erlina

My newly bought preloved agneau giant 21 bubblegum city bag:








I like how different shades of pink comes out at different lighting, hehe~ :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Platinummouse72

At the gym with my Apple Green Work)


----------



## pinaybaglover

With my cassis city


----------



## hrhkaren

2015 Bleu Obscur gold G12 Velo


----------



## Fantashley

Me And my velo at the sea


----------



## sodapop21

my GSH pompon with my GGH bracelet


----------



## Naminami

[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/idejvIgUj]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Elisei

My first Bal, a 2009 Silver Stardust City


----------



## cityoflight

bomber jacket + bucket bag

sorry i don't know the name of this bucket bag



​


----------



## cityoflight

2008 bubblegum pink mateless



​


----------



## cityoflight

2003 red first



​


----------



## pinaybaglover

My UV's first day out!


----------



## cityoflight

2002 FB first


----------



## cityoflight

2003  red first






2004 black first 






2004 Pistachio  first






2005 chocolate first



​


----------



## Ellapretty

My Sahara first:


----------



## ganis_r

My velo blue persan mgsh 2014...gorgeous colour n leather..luv luv it


----------



## ganis_r

ganis_r said:


> My velo blue persan mgsh 2014...gorgeous colour n leather..luv luv it


The leather was so smooth


----------



## Bullfrig

My wife with her classic city mesh bag


----------



## allyn

My Praline GSH PT


----------



## ningning143

with my Rose Golden Velo Bag, Cassis/Bordeaux


----------



## FrenchBulldog

My first & only


----------



## boarbb

With my black mini today


----------



## cityoflight

2005 caramel first





2007 sienna city


----------



## BooIn

2012 Bleu Cobalt Folk messenger. [emoji170]


----------



## plaingal79

Here's my baby Bal today!!!


----------



## Naminami

2015 black metal edge clutch with strap
http://[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/eya5c0tSj]
	
[/URL]


----------



## rbleather

Harper Quinn said:


> Bal moto and Bal town



Oh my! LOVE the jacket and bag!


----------



## pinaybaglover




----------



## cityoflight

05 apple green first and black trench coat 



​


----------



## Harper Quinn

Shopping with papyrus PT


----------



## plaingal79

Happy almost St Paddy's day! Beautiful sunny day with my Anthracite GSH City Bal ^_^


----------



## snowbubble

06 rouge vif chèvre city


----------



## LVinCali

Leaving for date night with my City in Gris Pyrite.  It's 6:30 and 79 degrees in SF!


----------



## Jessica Love

My 2015 Black Metal Edge Clutch


----------



## plaingal79

My jacket wearing my Bal [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## julie32

2009 G21 SHW Day in Praline (please ignore the kind of messy background )


----------



## megchuahiock

With my Giant Brogues City in Gris Tarmac (2013)  Forever my go-to bag, easy, practical and jaw droppingly beautiful


----------



## plaingal79

Taking my Canard Work RGGH to work for the first time. Initial impressions - I really shouldn't try to put a laptop in this bag along with other items like a notebook, pouches to fit electronic things etc, it's way too heavy with the giant hardware!! But still a lot of love for my new-to-me love!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Tralynn

It spring!,, time for beige nougatine!,,


----------



## Tralynn

Beige Nougatine and I headed to the hair salon!


----------



## Jen123

Everyone looks great!! I cannot believe I have had my bal for 2 years now. I still use it a ton! Waiting for brunch this lovely morning in the mountains


----------



## pinaybaglover

Mother and daughter...me with poppy hip, daughter dear with mandarin first.


----------



## sodapop21

this weekend, it was town in cumin.


----------



## cherrycher

My first Bbag city (rose peche) out in the Sun


----------



## melissaha

My new-to-me city (2008 saddle) brightening up my dark Lululemon.


----------



## BagMagTasty

here we go! milano in front of the moschino shop


----------



## RightasRain

2004 True Red City and my new Rockstuds for date night!


----------



## Jessica Love

Shopping at Nordstroms with my Anthracite Town with Rose Gold


----------



## nekroxas

My first ever Balenciaga Velo RH in black. Love it!


----------



## plaingal79

Lol, does selfie with my Bal count!!???! Bleu Lazuli City in mGGH


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Dinner with lovely DH, n 2015 Vert Trefle City RH )


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Me with 2015 Bleu Lazuli Work RH. Sis with her Moroccan Blue Givenchy Nightingale. Happy weekend


----------



## squidgee

Out for a quick grocery run with my 04 yellow (too bad my hall lighting sucks because she looks so pretty in sunlight!)


----------



## boarbb

Wearing my mini city


----------



## boarbb

Going out for lunch with my mini Rose Berlingot


----------



## seagullz

Carrying my Coquelicot GSH PT today.

Still loving the red!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

First time out with my 04 true red first &#10084;


----------



## anneasp

Heres what it looks like on me   5'5" tall, medium built. Hope this helps!


----------



## ElainePG

With my brand new *Le Dix Cartable* in _Bleu Mineral_.

Full reveal of the bag here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/reveal-le-dix-cartable-satchel-rhapsody-in-blue-899573.html


----------



## baggirl11

Black City 2014 with Prada Robot [emoji119]&#127995;


----------



## ElainePG

dolali said:


> Stunning bag! I love the color and the structure of it.  It also looks like a perfect size bag. *How much can you carry?*  I love how it is a pop of color for your outfit. Congrats!



Thank you, *dolali*! I usually wear a lot of black, so I carry bright bags to give myself a pop of color. As for how much it holds, I put a photo in the reveal, but I'll repeat it here. It holds a surprising amount, including my iPhone 6 Plus! The only teeny problem is that compared to the "moto" style Bals (I have a Town and a City) the Le Dix is quite stiff. It takes some getting used to, but it's worth it!


----------



## Mendezhm

Still thoroughly enjoying my 2015 Bleu Lazuli rh city.


----------



## AngieBaby15

Finally she's here. Out with my 2015 Bleu Lazuli city with GHW


----------



## Catash

Vert Menthe City!


----------



## sodapop21

My cumin town in action


----------



## squidgee

I've never owned a grey bag so I took some mod shots  to see how it looks with the rest of the colors in my wardrobe :


----------



## CorleoneQueen

A sunny weekend with my boy n Papier A4 Zip Bleu Caraibes


----------



## oliviamaurice

Mini city in bleu roi


----------



## english_girl_900

Me yesterday with my 08 black RH city. Pardon the sunglasses - allergies are making my eyes look like crap so I was being vain [emoji4]


----------



## Honeylicious

Saturday with my blue mineral  RH City


----------



## Stasjgray

With my bags! &#128512;


----------



## Stasjgray

Another!


----------



## Stasjgray

Another City! Next on my list is Bleu Lazuli.


----------



## pennydreadful

Out and about with my 05 caramel first  classy bathroom shot featuring my favorite Mackage leather jacket.


----------



## Happyja

At Barns and Nobles Bookstore with my only Balenciaga, a 2007 city bag. &#128516;


----------



## monella

With my Rose Poudre First with giant gold hardware.


----------



## angiecake

Balenciaga City in Dark Violet


----------



## Naminami

Mini pompon rough coquelicot


----------



## BsBeautyCorner

Loving my new (to me) balenciaga day in 06-grenat. It's such a gorgeous dark red wine color and it's so soft!!! I love it


----------



## Axtrid

Love my 05 AG day


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Right up to dinner with DH, Valentino 1973 Rockstud Tote n Bal Cuff Giant Gold in Rouge Coquelicot   Happy weekend, All


----------



## BsBeautyCorner

My day bag  for reference I'm 5'6" and 150 lbs


----------



## Honeylicious

Was in Shanghai last week, took RH Town with me~ perfect travel companion for outing & sightseeing  (Also had my LC le pliage cuir medium size for the trip)


----------



## pzammie

My new Blanc Creme City![emoji4]


----------



## aienhannah

Friday night out with Giant City Bleu Obscur GHW &#128525;


----------



## sodapop21

with my cumin town in Istanbul


----------



## Quapa

Comfy post csection (well, 12 weeks and have sore days) outfit and my murier town


----------



## zjajkj

Balenciaga Mini Papier A4 Zip Around:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...papier-a4-zip-around-907905.html#post28592014


----------



## Scandibabe

With my new to me balenciaga hip rGH. Sorry for dark pictures.


----------



## angiecake

Here's me with my Dark Violet!


----------



## daughtybag

Me and my black work bag before going to the beach
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Honeylicious

Went to Cesar Milan show last Saturday with my Bleu Mineral City 
(at Top Shop before the show, lol)


----------



## daughtybag

Me and my Black Bal in rose gold hardware clutch...


----------



## jesstob

Balenciaga Town Metallic edge


----------



## jesstob

My Ever handy velo


----------



## jesstob

Mini city


----------



## suelgi

An early birthday present to myself  Got it for such a great deal too!


----------



## Princess Coco

Blue Lazuli MSGH. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Bisoux78

My 2007 Violet City with GSH 21 went shopping with me at Bloomingdales today.


----------



## Blueberry12

Papier Zip Bucket Bag in Blue.


----------



## peacebabe

Ooooo .... i have one too !!! Love it so much. But i found the strap super long and got it shorten 



Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3060623
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3060628
> 
> 
> 
> Papier Zip Bucket Bag in Blue.


----------



## Irissy

Black part time.


----------



## pquiles

Red City with GGH


----------



## cottoncandyblue

Bag twin-ning with my mom the other day.


----------



## peacebabe

Bringing this old lady out for the 1st time.
2001 Le Dix Village Tote


----------



## barbie90

Classic City


----------



## pquiles

GGH City


----------



## diYchante

With my cyclade part time, perfect color for summer!


----------



## jfoster

Out and about with my classic edge envelope! Such great leather and great size. Love it


----------



## KensingtonUK

Love my anthracite with GRGH


----------



## pixiejenna

Thinking about a new bag and brought this oldie out to help decide


----------



## tangyuangege

Just got my black classic Town today and LOVE it!


----------



## Iris_in_the_Bag

Me w/ my impulsively bought balenciaga


----------



## nycbella

Getting my 2006 Twiggy Cornflower out. oldie but goodie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji41][emoji7]


----------



## mindless

Out with my charbon mini city


----------



## Kdiane

My new mini Pompom


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Black Cherry Day


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ Thank you !

Classic Polly Gris Poivre


----------



## Piarpreet

my mini papier in bleue caraibes and flats

IG @muchomatchymatchy


----------



## solitudelove

dinner with a friend!


----------



## lenarmc

My new-to-me purchase. I've always admired Balenciaga from afar but felt it may be too edgy. To make sure that I like it, I went the resale route. So far, I love it more than the new ones I'd been trying out in store. The leather on the new ones is very stiff.


----------



## KayPapi

My new clutch &#8252;&#65038;


----------



## hmzhh

Hello! Here's Silver City in Rouge Cerise. Loving it and definitely wont be my last balenciaga


----------



## MegumiX

When you know you're on diet (ie. ban) and after holding back on your crave you can't help it but has to have more of the goodness more than ever. I ended up splashing out all my saving on Balenciaga bags after over a year of no-more-new-purse-for-me-thanks. This is 1 out of 4 from Balenciaga. The struggle is real.


----------



## lovely64

Love the oldies, 2004 weekender in lilac.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my classic black city bag:


----------



## pzammie

Out with my bleu persan g12 gold First[emoji170]


----------



## bonnielulu

Take my new metallic edge town bag out for our anniversary dinner! Love love this bag!


----------



## pzammie

DH got me a Bal Classic Town in gris fossil for my bday[emoji4][emoji132][emoji320][emoji171]


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Ellapretty

Loft blouse & Balenciaga bag


----------



## lovebbag0729

Sorry forget to attend the picture!!


----------



## Hermesianne

*  My man and his SQUASH S*


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Shearling backpack


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## kat99

Balenciaga Hip:


----------



## SLCsocialite

City


----------



## Irissy

Wearing my fav red Bal clutch this morning.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Black G12 Gold HW Envelope clutch with strap


----------



## Irissy

Trying to be lumbersexual here with my trusty Bal black first!  lol


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Black Suede Polly


----------



## piosavsfan

Out and about with my BL City!


----------



## Irissy




----------



## *laura*

My classic city in coquelicot, it's been hidden away in its dust bag for an age as hasn't quite been big enough as a mommy bag.


----------



## aksaiyo

Rouge Brique Metallic Edge City


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velo


----------



## auhaze

with my mini city


----------



## Vienna




----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velo Gris Fossile and a dirty mirror :greengrin:


----------



## kellyisevil

Its froyo and balenciaga kind of day


----------



## kellyisevil

happy holiday everyone!


----------



## aksaiyo

I like longer straps with my bags, and the Bal City strap is a tad short for my tastes, so I decided to wear my Rouge Brique City with the strap from my Chloé Baylee (yes, I love deep reds, so I have Baylee in deep red too  ) the color is not a perfect match but it'll do for now, until the powers that be at Balenciaga finally sell longer or adjustable straps with their bags.


----------



## LostInBal

And after a few years without showing up...  
Please, don´t look at my socks!
Very, very happy holidays and great new year to all of you guys!!

With my 04 PH grey twiggy





And 04 PH black messenger


----------



## auboo

Casual weekend with my city bag


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Town


----------



## rx4dsoul

Envelope clutch with strap !


----------



## aksaiyo

New to me precious! 2012 Hamilton First in Black with a black Mini Mini First hanging off it. 


Close up of the bags


----------



## cityoflight

mini classic











​


----------



## hikkichan




----------



## Pollie-Jean

Suede Polly


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Shearling backpack


----------



## pereisu

Out with my new-to-me G21 Black City in Chevre leather! Love it!


----------



## Catcook

hikkichan said:


> View attachment 3229981




This is a great color!  Is it ardoise, or grid Tamac?  Id love to know.  I'm out w my RH Gris Tarmac City today, it's been my daily bag for a while! [emoji9]


----------



## preppyboy8671

On a recent trip to LA with my old Day Messenger and Caviar Arena Hi-Tops.


With my new Medium Clip in Christmas Red....really love this color!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ you're looking great , preppyboy !

Velo again


----------



## cityoflight

_2002 Flat Brass First_  with converse limited edition









​


----------



## Dextersmom

Out with my Town today.


----------



## junebug

My much-loved Violet 2007 Work in GSH! Love this baby. Her original color is "supposed" to be the color of the mirror but she's warmed up quite a bit! I don't mind at all though, I think it adds character!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## johannamaria

Today its My Balenciaga City Green RGHW still love it Some color  for a rainy day like 2day


----------



## LindaWoo

Balenciaga town in black with GSH &#128525;


----------



## balenciagirl

Quick errand run but I decided to bring along the ME clutch (can be used cross body too!) as it hasn't gotten out for a while.. A lovely gift from my husband when we got married!


----------



## aksaiyo

Rouge Brique ME City hasn't been out in maybe two weeks! I've been away last week and sorely missed this baby! The pebbled chèvre feels so smooshy!


----------



## kajsabet

Today I brought my City Castagna for a walk 




The sun makes the bag look funny, but I think you can see why I love this bag with the MacLaren stroller


----------



## tangyuangege

Some old pics with my b bags. Please pardon me covering faces with a cute strawberry


----------



## dodso012

My 2015 rouge lipstick city


----------



## FancyMeFresh

My Ivoire Claire city!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

So in love with my clutch...


----------



## AlShirLE

Meeting a friend for breakfast and with my curry classic part time today. Isn't the yellow always look nice with blue outfit.


----------



## dolali

09 Day Galet with GSH. Thanks again to saira for helping me id the color!   my Days!


----------



## mtstmichel

Ultraviolet RH all ready for work!


----------



## linette.ll

First time bringing this bag to work n it started raining. Hope my collonil waterspray works!


----------



## pinkee93

Bought a Part Time in a gorgeous sky blue a few months back on sale at the Bal store! Believe the colour Bleu Opaline is from Fall'14. Love how it goes with everything and how it is so light and airy and happy &#128525;


----------



## linette.ll

Out with my mini today!


----------



## Martini0317

My brand new classic city rouge lipstick! Love it


----------



## FancyMeFresh

My classic city black!


----------



## Naminami

Red lipstick mini city


----------



## pinkee93

pinkee93 said:


> Bought a Part Time in a gorgeous sky blue a few months back on sale at the Bal store! Believe the colour Bleu Opaline is from Fall'14. Love how it goes with everything and how it is so light and airy and happy &#128525;


How mortifying...first post and the photo is sideways. The orientation was right when I posted on my phone :// Anyway, here is a better photo!  Bleu Opaline PT with GGH.


----------



## aksaiyo

Victoriaxxie said:


> would u be able to show me pictures of the back of the bag ?




I can! Maybe wait a couple days though? Busy work schedule and lighting is better during the day (my lighting is really bad at home). Do you want to see t hanging off me or just a plain pic of its back when stuffed? 
Here's a picture of it folded back when I first got it 


It's honestly not super special, just plain leather, with the metallic plate attached to the handles


----------



## aksaiyo

Victoriaxxie said:


> would u be able to show me pictures of the back of the bag ?




Here's a picture from my bathroom, lighting here is the best in the house, but it's a phone pic so quality isn't the best. Hope this helps!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chocolate first.. because i just  her! i'm 5'10 for reference


----------



## Harper Quinn

In love with bleu acier...


----------



## Harper Quinn

My new gris taupe metallic edge city &#128525;


----------



## solitudelove

Lunch with my favorite wallet!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Balenciaga will always be my love! &#128150;&#128158;&#128149;


----------



## zhusy07

Me and my city on the subway


----------



## Kmora




----------



## shayna07

Classic Black City


----------



## Vee1227

My very first Balenciaga!! Black Velo with RH [emoji813]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Pic is from my IG account [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Harper Quinn

My 2 favourite designers- Balenciaga & Isabel Marant. Balenciaga gris taupe metallic edge city- I can't believe how much it goes with!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Black Paper Plate Bucket S


----------



## Addy

*A reminder that this is a PICS ONLY thread.*


----------



## initialed

wore my Black RH City the other day


----------



## wobertow

My new to me bal city with RHW. I'm a bal newbie so I  don't really know what the specific color is[emoji16]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Papier A5 Zip Around


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## godivalacroix

Love pink!


----------



## godivalacroix

&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## dragonette

Glycine Mini Pom [emoji171]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Envelope clutch


----------



## rx4dsoul

This is how I usually carry the clutch...under the arm so I can have my hands free.


----------



## wobertow

Brought out my very first balenciaga city in beige liege out for a quick DQ run


----------



## wobertow

My new to me twiggy!


----------



## pzammie

Giant Hip[emoji171]


----------



## solitudelove

Anthracite SGH!!!


----------



## hmzhh

Balenciaga in Rouge Cerise. So roomy for a teacher like me! Worksheets and all that jazz.


----------



## wobertow

My new to me framboise city


----------



## wobertow

2009 Maldives city


----------



## am2022

Not me but my firstborn with her 2004 black Balenciaga  first that I gifted her 3 years ago ....


----------



## wobertow

My new to me 2008 sky blue part time[emoji4]


----------



## Harper Quinn

This is my third metallic edge city- I am crazy to get a third one but am so in love with the colour. Rose des sables.


----------



## 4bratz

08 Buton D'or Part-time


----------



## baglici0us

Love how my metallic edge city matches my tanzanite ring!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## jesstob

metallic edge cross body


----------



## jesstob




----------



## Magayon_ako

My very first bbag ..... checking out Bstore @ South Coast Mall yesterday but eventually went home with this baby, im hooked!  &#128525;


----------



## Harper Quinn

Gris taupe today


----------



## Jasmina86

Hello everyone 
Thought I'd share my fav color bag! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 t the moment.


----------



## Breadnbrie

First post here! I'm in love with my gris glace metallic edge city. It's so different from the other structured satchels I have.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean

Yesterday Grey , today Black


----------



## Magayon_ako

My latest (and hopefully not my last)  ....


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean

my black shearling city


----------



## Breadnbrie

Apologies for the bad lighting on a couple of these. The first is the metallic edge city in bleu nuit, and the second is the amp plate gold city in noir.


----------



## dragonette

My First with strap from Mini Pom! The perks of being boring by getting black bags [emoji23]


----------



## Magayon_ako

Sea World sun ....


----------



## stefaniarocks11

Last Friday I saw this Balenciaga in a store in my city...it was 50%...I couldn't leave it there


----------



## aki_sato

It's been a while since I visited this Bal forum but I wear this FBF on daily basis and even after 15 years she is still going strong - true testament of Balenciaga oldies quality : )

Thank you for letting me share : )


----------



## bro0408

classic mini city


----------



## andini_andis

here's my photo using my first balenciaga classic mini city noir calfskin 



really love it


----------



## Kimbashop

2016 Black Classic "Vibrato" City with Palladium HW and Grained Calfskin


----------



## Elizabethanne14

At Bal Harbour with my Balenciaga mini city


----------



## aksaiyo

Black vibrato leather city, palladium plated regular hardware [emoji7]


----------



## pzammie

2013 Ultraviolet First[emoji7]


----------



## DutchGirl007

My new small City silver edge in chèvre out for it's first weekend [emoji322]


----------



## LostInBal

Old pics of my with my 04 grey Twiggy ph


----------



## DutchGirl007

2016 Plum Small City SHW


----------



## new_to_lv

Cyclamen Day [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Alancyn

Here I am with my dark blue city. Love this so much.


----------



## OperaPeach




----------



## DutchGirl007




----------



## Kat Madridista

Out and about in London with my ME Velo


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Papier Drop Bucket 
Sorry for the blurry pic


----------



## oliviamaurice

Had a walk with my child and the bleu obscure mini pompon in the beautiful morning!


----------



## Magayon_ako

Found the perfect shoes for this preloved City .... Lucky Brand flats that was on sale @ Macy's online


----------



## aesthetikwelten

I was sooo nervous about this little cutie, because I'm almost 1,80m... But I think it's quite ok on me and I simply love this bag...


----------



## Erin DL Cruz

Went to take my baby out for a night gimmick


----------



## aesthetikwelten

Never got tired of her in 3 years...love her even more...


----------



## pzammie

2015 Blanc Creme Town G12


----------



## shesnochill

My first day out with my first B-bag. Took her to the mall for some holiday shopping.


----------



## aesthetikwelten

Miss lipstick red again


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## shesnochill




----------



## pzammie

Beige Oryx Velo[emoji4]


----------



## DontBeBasic




----------



## Kat Madridista

Went to see a movie (guess which one ) with my Clip tonight


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My beloved black shearling backpack


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean

black shearling city


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Just arrived TODAY! New-without-tags courtesy of Fashionphile... presenting my black 2014 Papier A5 Zip Around! Got this beauty for just $865...


----------



## oliviamaurice

out shopping with my ultraviolet town


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Day


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Me and my Bal City


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Today dressed up my Papier with a scarf!


----------



## Betterdental




----------



## Tatze

Me and my new Bal City Metallic Edge in Gris Glace


----------



## Pollie-Jean

New City


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Ellapretty

With my black city bag:


----------



## MichelleSinHk

loving my ombre varanus Balenciaga shoulder bag


----------



## boarbb

Going to work today with my 2013 Rose Bon Bon


----------



## pzammie

I obvi need a selfie stick!  Lol!  Here's my 2010 black first w rose gold G12[emoji7]


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Love this bag! Really makes me happy


----------



## bleci

this one from 2013 throwback... [emoji7]


----------



## bagladyfrog

Taking the Pom for a walk...and the dog too


----------



## hannalulu




----------



## Pollie-Jean

City Gris Fossile


----------



## Magayon_ako

Me and my Cassis PT under the Solvang sun ....


----------



## angelphilipus

I think my baby needs a recolor! The edges are almost white 

View media item 2348


----------



## Bisoux78

My Charbon City w/ G21 HW


----------



## shup

After a ton of indecision and some help from the ladies here from the forum, finally decided on the mini city me ghw. I was wavering between small and mini, but am waiting for an lv pm to satisfy my slightly larger bag craving. Loving this mini though!


----------



## BalenciagaNewbie




----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Date night with husband and black 2016 Balenciaga Hip...


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean

regular city Gris Fossile


----------



## Natewmaldonado

Took my Balenciaga Motocross messenger bag to the top of the Empire State building. The mini backpack keychain is Saint Laurent.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dark Grey Wool City


----------



## Ha Bui

Me and my very first beloved BL


----------



## ccbaggirl89

not wearing her here, but rouge vif w/me at the hardware store today


----------



## LouLie

2005 Forever Young Z Tag City


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## leiraxu

Date night in my balenciaga city


----------



## bry_dee

Will the real Balenciaga please stand up? LOL Men's day while shopping in Bangkok.


----------



## pzammie




----------



## chriseamon

Found this vintage 2004 City at L'etoile de Saint Honore (๑˃̵ᴗ˂̵)


----------



## mabeld

wearing my 2010 murier part-time. for reference, I am 5'9 1/2  and am a size 6/8.  i hope this is helpful for anyone looking to see how a part time would fit them.  i had a hard time trying to find someone of my size in comparison to the bag.


----------



## hannyd168

I love my new Balenciaga blanket bag small... inside many compartments fits most of my belongings my long wallet, sunglasses, make-up pouch, car keys, pen, hand sanitizer.


----------



## pzammie

2015 Rose Berlingot Classic City


----------



## Arielgal

Hi, out shopping with my new-to-me rose bon bon first! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Arielgal

First as Shoulder sling or....





At Crook of arm,



How do u wear your first?


----------



## Natewmaldonado

I bought this Balenciaga blanket square medium bag yesterday and love it.


----------



## plastictresses

Balenciaga Vert Imperial City Regular Gold Hardware from 2017 SS collection.

For reference, I'm 5 feet, petite build.


----------



## Kendie26

Oops....above my pic didn't load so trying again!


----------



## pzammie

2014 Rose Poudre First


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Hello! 

Would like to share my most recent purchase! Thank you!  
*2007 Work G21 Gold Hardware in Plomb *


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Small City


----------



## pzammie

Rose Thulian First[emoji4]


----------



## henari

Hi! I am 5'4" wearing Small City in Bleu Profond


----------



## pzammie

Tangerine First[emoji7]


----------



## pzammie

Bleu Persan First


----------



## leiraxu

Managed to bag a steal last week and recieved it in the mail finally!


----------



## MJDaisy

Rocking my city bag again today!


----------



## Phiomega

Black on black City with bejeweled Burberry bear!


----------



## babibarbie

Brown cinnamon classic city 2015


----------



## Kendie26

Mini Papier A4 zip around


----------



## pzammie




----------



## zoelovescleo

Excuse the kangaroo slippers
Ultraviolet Mini City GSH


----------



## roundandround

With Coquelicot after a tiring day


----------



## Pollie-Jean

one more black city  can't get enough of them


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Milky Way messenger


----------



## Pollie-Jean

my new little cutie


----------



## DutchGirl007




----------



## linda_liux

With my 07 Part-time
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  07 Part-time.


----------



## fayden

Lilac 2004


----------



## zoelovescleo

In Singapore with my Mini City GSH Ultraviolet


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velo Rouge Cerise


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Small Blackout in black . Excuse the dirty mirror 
the staff is sloppy nowadays


----------



## pzammie

Beige Oryx Velo [emoji7]


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

My black ME.  Love Love this bag....it is without a single doubt, my FAVE


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

Tangerine Dreams..... perfect for fall!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Grey Shearling City


----------



## ksuromax

Everyday Tote again


----------



## Ellapretty

With my black city:


----------



## umetsumtsum

One is with my Velo 2016 Violet Prune, the other is Work with 2007 Marigold/Jaune. Love them!


----------



## ksuromax

City with iridescent hw


----------



## LostInBal

Wearing my 06 Black Courier and 04 Black Messenger ph.


----------



## Phiomega

Had to wear colorful ‘batik’ print for church today and decided to use my black city to tone it down... I still need to get used to wearing colorful prints!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Papier Shearling Grey


----------



## pzammie

2015 Bleu Lazuli City


----------



## coleigh

My one and only balenciaga bag. I bought this twiggy preloved.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bazar S Grey Shearling


----------



## awayfromblue

With my Balenciaga Part Time bag - I love this bag every time I use it, even though the giant hardware has been discontinued I think it's a classic!


----------



## LindaaSwe

My City - the studs are bigger than the regular ones but not huge like the older giant ones.


----------



## taho

With my Velo and comfy street clothes,  hoping to get lots of walking in today


----------



## DutchGirl007

Velo [emoji173]️


----------



## awayfromblue

Today with my tempete Balenciaga day bag  Got it 8 years ago and still love it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Calfskin City


----------



## xha

Small graffiti city


----------



## awayfromblue

Purple giant hardware work bag for a little colour on some cold and wet days we've had in Brisbane recently. Very odd weather for summer!


----------



## awayfromblue

Have been loving my Balenciaga bags lately! Out with my Sorbet City today.


----------



## fayden

Small City Violet Prune!


----------



## xha

Mini city black with silver hardware


----------



## xha

Nano city


----------



## awayfromblue

2010 sorbet RH city carried with the shoulder strap


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bazar S Shearling in dark grey


----------



## awayfromblue

With Murier PomPon


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velo


----------



## ksuromax

Street in Raisin


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Day


----------



## awayfromblue

Adding some colour to my corporate outfit with my oldie 05 magenta day bag


----------



## myfirstchanel

Black mini city with giant gold hardware and Mineral Blue City with regular hardware


----------



## awayfromblue

Murier pompon for work


----------



## Ania

Black City on a freezing cold day in London


----------



## LOREBUNDE

My blue mini twiggy....Indigo I think?


----------



## kiwishopper

Bal moto jacket and Bleu Lazulis City the other day


----------



## fayden

Dolma city in a fancy elevator


----------



## Pollie-Jean

City S Rouge Brique


----------



## Iamminda

What the heck — this bag is too cool for me but I LOVE her so much so I am posting this “mod shot” (so bad at selfies ),


----------



## ksuromax

i'm addicted  
@Iamminda you look great!!! we need more mod shots, please!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Wool City witth the new strap


----------



## Pollie-Jean

City Rouge Brique regular size


----------



## drea3304




----------



## becks___

my "new-to-me" GSHW bal bag

​


----------



## kiwishopper

Black Town with small gold hw


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Thyme City


----------



## awayfromblue

My sorbet 2010 city and matching rose gold studded sandals


----------



## ksuromax

City with iridescent hw


----------



## Yuki85

Another working day with my city [emoji111]️[emoji111]️


----------



## awayfromblue

Taking my balenciaga clutch out on the weekend


----------



## ksuromax

Calfskin City


----------



## Kendie26

Mini Papier A4


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wearing crossbody in Vegas last week... sorry a little blurry! With Rag & Bone dress and Louboutin heels...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

graffiti


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Silver Day


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Graffiti Bazar S


----------



## ksuromax

100 Anny Papier


----------



## peacebabe

Hand painted Graffiti Papier


----------



## Pollie-Jean

regular black City SH with the logo strap
yes , I love black & white , I always did


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velo


----------



## fayden

Seafoam 2004


----------



## Yuki85

It is so hot - love this leather so much


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Everyday XS


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rose Berlingot


----------



## ksuromax

Outremer First


----------



## aksaiyo

Dinner with friends wearing the nano city bag!


----------



## peacebabe

Air Hobo S


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm so glad i bought this shopping tote


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Ultra Violet Velo


----------



## Pollie-Jean

me again 
Come on @peacebabe , don't leave me alone here !
Mute City


----------



## peacebabe

@Pollie-Jean Here I am 

I know I'm much shorter than you. ..  But I'm happy enough that at least my bag is bigger than yours!!


----------



## Yuki85

Another Monday morning with my Bal and his friend Brown [emoji199]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rouge Brique


----------



## ksuromax

Air hobo and sandals


----------



## Antigone

Girl, you’re so pretty but we’re not meant to be.


----------



## Penina

Hey I finally picked up my city bag on Saturday. It is 36cm long. I love her my new baby and I cant wait to wear it around! Thanks to the administrators!


----------



## awayfromblue

Taking my classic day bag out for a spin - it's the 2009 autumne and a good neutral when I'm not sure what else to wear!


----------



## pzammie

Blue Abysse Envelope


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bazar S


----------



## janisw

balenciaga for all occasions


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar S


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My current favorite  , leather is soo supple


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar M


----------



## Penina

Wearing my new Balenciaga city to a Birthday Party 
And my cute discus in the background.


----------



## CorleoneQueen

With dearest eldest son n Part Time Gold Bleu Lazuli


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar graffiti and sandals


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bazar XS


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## lvuittonaddict

Has not left my arm since it arrived on Friday! I’m obsessed with the 05 Bordeaux!


----------



## Penina

Hey guys I am finally posting a photo wearing my new Balenciaga second hand  2009 Sangine from lambs leather its super soft and I adore it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Calfskin City with the Off White Satin strap


----------



## linda_liux

My 07 Work.


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

I don’t even know the proper name of the color of my city... it is a pearly pink


----------



## muchstuff

Vivi_BalGal said:


> I don’t even know the proper name of the color of my city... it is a pearly pink


Very close... it looks like pearly rose. Very pretty.


----------



## Rumbabird

2005 Dolma City and tassel fiend lol


----------



## dammie

[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## Sweetheart22




----------



## Sweetheart22

Sweetheart22 said:


> View attachment 4323394


   How come I cannot find the name of this D&G bag anywhere!! It’s called the “Miss Camp Shoulder Bag”. After reading that the RealReal received only 2.5 trust rating out of 10 I was freaking out because I purchased 5 bags within the past 2 weeks. So many customers received fakes that I don’t know what to think after your “authentification process”, and all the pros working to e sure every item is the real deal. Please help me out here.


----------



## muchstuff

Sweetheart22 said:


> How come I cannot find the name of this D&G bag anywhere!! It’s called the “Miss Camp Shoulder Bag”. After reading that the RealReal received only 2.5 trust rating out of 10 I was freaking out because I purchased 5 bags within the past 2 weeks. So many customers received fakes that I don’t know what to think after your “authentification process”, and all the pros working to e sure every item is the real deal. Please help me out here.


You're on the Balenciaga thread, this is for Bal bags only. Try here..
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/authenticate-this.126/


----------



## ksuromax

Supermarket


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Balenciaga Papier A5 from 2015


----------



## Kimbashop

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Balenciaga Papier A5 from 2015
> View attachment 4354045



That is super cute! Love your whole outfit.


----------



## candypoo

Just trying out.. for ref I'm 5ft" nothing.


----------



## carollovescesc

Pollie-Jean said:


> Calfskin City with the Off White Satin strap



Hey hun! Is this the small size (30cm) or the normal size? Thx!


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar S


----------



## carollovescesc

Some love for the BB Round! ❤️


----------



## mrs.JC

Took her out for the first time since I was gifted her in 2012. [emoji1] Bought some treats for my coworker's birthday.


----------



## Rumbabird

Out and about with '05 Dolma.


----------



## fayden

true red 2004 with a mautto long strap to wear cross body.


----------



## Antonia

Posted this in the #OOTD
It's my 06 Work Grenat


----------



## mrs.JC

Using her for the first time in 8 years or so.  Gave up trying to sell her.  Lol.


----------



## hokatie

Pink reporter bag for a sunny Sunday


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Easter Sunday outfit with my latest: (same as profile photo) Bal Nano Le Dix in Jaune Fluro


----------



## victoroliveira

today with my striped bazar. the strap it's from a local store, it's way more comfortable than the original one.


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar M


----------



## Yuki85

Waiting for me to finish [emoji108]


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar S


----------



## qtpixtrm

My beloved ME Velo 

I still can’t tell if what I have is the pale gold, or the yellow gold, but I love that matches my two-tone watch


----------



## Kmora

My ME City S hanging from my chair at work.


----------



## michellelb1

My new to me Mini City!


----------



## kulasa87

My new fav


----------



## ksuromax

Rose Magenta Triangle S


----------



## caroperouse

My orange mini Papier and I were attending a cousin’s wedding last WE. The bag and the dress were matching in absolute perfection to my eyes


----------



## Ilovepurse007

my new balenciaga small city bag


----------



## victoroliveira

summer days


----------



## michellelb1

Mini Pompon is going shopping with me today


----------



## zoelovescleo

S/S ‘12 Vert Poker First


----------



## jazztonish

Just took the Everyday Backpack out for the first time today.


----------



## rosesandteacups

Bringing her out for the first time!


----------



## gabygurl510

Mini City bag


----------



## caroperouse

Hanging out in Cannes with my black mini city


----------



## white houses

Acting as my doggie diaper bag at the vet today!


----------



## LostInBal

Good morning/night ladies, happy Sunday! 
Beautiful sunny day here so wearing my multicolor woven GSH Brief!


----------



## inxshopper

With my vintage black work bag!


----------



## ccbaggirl89




----------



## Antonia

Today I have my 06 Grenat Work


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my 07’ black city! I will always have this bag in my collection! Love it so much!


----------



## jaskg144

Papier B6 tote with a fendi bug and Furla strap


----------



## Starbrite

I bought it in pink but took a picture with this gorgeous green crocodile


----------



## Antonia

My 06 part time


----------



## iluminadablue

My 1st Balenciaga - 07 Classic City Mogano Chevre


----------



## english_girl_900

My poor bals don't get out that often anymore so I try to make sure I document when they do 

06 Rouille Day



08 Black City (long strap is the detachable one from my Accessorize camera bag)


----------



## Minkette

Happy Holidays!


----------



## taho

I couldn't make up my mind between several colors, I decided on this one and am quite pleased! It's the brightest bag of mine amongst cream and brown LVs. Balenciaga Agneau Town in Tangerine.


----------



## Kimbashop

Vibrato City, Palladium Hardware.


----------



## muchstuff

Finally took out a Day bag, now I remember why I love them so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> so yummy-looking. 2005?
> If you HAD to choose your favorite hobo, would this be it? Unfair question?


I don't have the paper tags but yeah I'm sure it's 2005. Favourite hobo? That's really tough, I had this girl out today and she's a contender as well...moto tough leather, not as smooshy as the Day, but love love love the style. The Day is definitely a top contender though, I have a few early ones and the leather is simply TDF.


----------



## boeyshona

Love this balenciaga blackout the leather is incredibly smushy


----------



## miss_galliano

with my brand new silver City Small ... such a vibe!


----------



## shesnochill

Asked my sister to model my new 2010 City for me—


----------



## shesnochill

Close up shot.


----------



## Brightcastle

I may have dodgey hair but at least my bag will rock it!


----------



## milkshake000




----------



## Jeepgurl76

Airport bathroom! Gotta stop for a pic


----------



## RT1

This Graffiti City.


----------



## shesnochill

City


----------



## lvforever1115

My Gris Poivre RGGH Part Time and Empreinte key pouch.


----------



## trizia.santi

After a day of running errands for my dad (who had most recently been diagnosed with colon cancer) I’m happy to do these things for him and help out in any way I can. Plus, I get to take pictures in our terribly maintained elevator mirror! Lol

EDIT: This is a Gris Pyrite City in RHW! One that I got at a super steal deal


----------



## shesnochill

My 2010 City was with me when I got proposed to this past weekend. Lol makes sense since it’s one of my top 3 favorite designers.


----------



## platinum_babie

I'm officially addicted to the courier. I was worried it was going to be too big for my size (5'3") but it's so perfect! I'm going to have to get more colours!


----------



## sarahdiffyq




----------



## nekkid

2012 First in blue indigo. Yay or nay?


----------



## vesna

My beloved shoulder bag turned into hip with Happy-Nes long strap, which I have been carrying for a year and a half now, everywhere. Great with Hermes envelope card case, lipstick case and glove holder


----------



## Ryan

My “new” Balenciaga bag - my first!


----------



## debsmith

Finally back in the Bbag club!  Sooo happy to have this gorgeous color back in my life!  A million thank-yous to @Norm.Core !


----------



## HandbagLover1983

My newly acquired Balenciaga with giant rose gold hardware!


----------



## Kimbashop

Vibrato City Bag (2016), black pebbled calf, palladium hardware.


----------



## pandasnow

Classic City (2016) in black with silver hardware!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Balenciaga Papier A5 from 2015 with sushi cat charm (Etsy)


----------



## muchstuff

S/S 04 true red flat messenger...


----------



## Prada143

Using this cute shoulder today. I don’t know the exact color name. Reminds me of the LV mini pochette but more badass.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hourglass WOC and matching belt. Love them both! WOC is from NM and belt is from MYTheresa.


----------



## miss_galliano

With my new blinged-out Neo Cagole  looove this bag  not a big fan of Neo but this feels more like classic city


----------



## andral5

After lunch, browsing a vinyl records store with my new-to-me City.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Bowler today


----------



## *Jenn*

Running errands with my black twiggy


----------



## Scandibabe

Just bought pre-owned, but in mint condition. 
City in smooth calfskin


----------



## breehive

New here. Wife took the pic me wearin my supermarket europa tote


----------



## fashionmaudel

City in Lagoon with my vintage Hawaiian dress from the 1960’s.


----------



## rebeccaerin

The Lattice City Bag, released in 2009, with multicolour woven leather and blue trim.


----------



## Monera

Casual afternoon with my Hip bag (doubled up the strap)


----------



## shayna07

Been swapping back and forth between my 07 black city and 05 navy first! Just posted a video comparing the two on my YouTube channel - Style with Shana


----------



## jbaron

My latest baby, the Everyday bag.


----------

